# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Rellin & Rose Rising [DMOOCH]

## lostsole31

This is a GM tracking sheet for my *Rise of the Runelords: The Skinsaw Murders [IC]*  (link provided) game. If you are in that game, or really any of my  games, please understand that gazing your eyes here would be willfully  cheating by looking here to see GM-only information.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T22:* Rose, what do you do?  You are 20' from the brute.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Rose:  22.
Celiss:  20.
Shalelu:  18.
Kurgol:  12.
Rellin:  11.
Caedmon:  9.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T22:*  Rose pivots her body on one foot, a strange energy beginning to cover  her fist, she holds out her hand to wave the brute towards her, as if  beckoning him to attack.

*R1T12:*  The half-orc calls over, "I saves my dessert for last, girly-girl!"

He trundles forward to Caedmon and goes to swat the man's sword out of his hands ...

Caedmon, you have Combat Reflexes, and he does not have Improved Disarm ..... you get an AOO against him.  This cannot be a "martial maneuver" (I don't allow them on AOO), but it may be a normal attack or (normal) combat maneuver.  What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Rose:  22.  Stance: _Elemental nimbus_.
Celiss:  20.
Shalelu:  18.
Kurgol:  12.
Rellin:  11.
Caedmon:  9.  _Stance of Defending Shell_.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T12:*  Caedmon uses his extensive training and intelligence to try and throw his foe off-kilter before he can grasp the sword. First turning the blade  flat to the half-orc's right ear, but Caedmon fumbles and the half-orc slams the hilt out of the man's hand ... but not before the point goes up as the pommel goes down and gives just the faintest slice to Caedmon's hand for *1 bleed*.

*R1T11:* Rellin, you are 10' from the half-orc (and behind your sister and this other man).  Do you do anything?

Caedmon, you are on deck.  Actually, your sword is on the deck, but you go after Rellin.  The fumble made just a pinprick to your sword hand, and yet it is bleeding steadily for all that ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Rose:  22.  Stance: _Elemental nimbus_.
Celiss:  20.
Shalelu:  18.
Kurgol:  12.
Rellin:  11.
Caedmon:  9.  _Stance of Defending Shell_.  1 bleed!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T11:*  Rellin sighs as he watches the fight before him. So far nobody had  really done anything, and all the talk about him going down seemed to  have been for naught. He decides to make it just a little easier on his  sister and the stranger, and holds up his free hand, summoning up his  magic, the ring he wears begins to glow bright, and the Half-Orc begins  to glow light blue. 

*R1T9:*  To Caedmon's amazement, the man behind him uses a rare ability, rare indeed ... for it is one he shares, and that is the alteration of the flow of time around somebody to slow them.  Seems the berobed man, amazingly, is a sphere-caster like himself, and also with powers over time.  But Caedmon doesn't have too much time to think about this, as his usual face of stern kindness has become twisted and angry even as he takes another *1 bleed*. His  lips part for the grinding of his teeth, and his stature becomes only  slightly hunched from pure rage. He bends to lift his sword back into  hand, but the half-orc kicks his hand with his great strength for *6 NL* (6 nonlethal damage).  Caedmon is undeterred and retrieves his blade, and then unleashes an unholy slice upon the half-orc, but as his sword falls the half-orc flatly blocks it with his forearm and the blade is thrust aside as if by some unseen source.  This doesn't mean he isn't a little surprised by what was obviously a strike meant with deadlier intent.  He shouts something in a foul language ... but Rose knows the half-orc is not speaking Orc.

End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

*R2T22:* Rose, Rellin is pouring the time-crawl on the half-orc.  He is 10' away, but he came at Caedmon at an offset angle so if you want to engage him in melee you would have to go 15'.  This man just changed the nature of the game by escalating this combat outside of the province of "bar fight" and into deadlier fare.  What do you do?

Thug on deck, Rellin in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Rose:  22.  Stance: _Elemental nimbus_.
Celiss:  20.
Shalelu:  18.
Kurgol:  12.
Rellin:  11.  Using stagger Time talent on Kurgol (who resisted).
Caedmon:  9.  _Stance of Defending Shell_.  1 bleed!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T22:*  Rose looks over at Rellin, who sighs softly. "Make sure he doesn't die. Please."

With Rellin's approval, Rose circles around to flank the drunk with  Caedmon, spin-kicking the drunk in the side, her foot turning to ice as  it connects, she hopes to hit hard enough to knock the man out, and doing *2 NL* and *5 NL cold* helps, but he doesn't go down.

*R2T20:*  Celiss, you had something you wanted to do?

Shalelu (if any on deck), brawler in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Rose:  22.  Stance: _Elemental nimbus_.
Celiss:  20.
Shalelu:  18.
Kurgol:  12.
Rellin:  11.  Using stagger Time talent on Kurgol (who resisted).
Caedmon:  9.  _Stance of Defending Shell_.  1 bleed!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T20:* "CAEDMON!" calls Acting Sheriff Nightrom.  "Drop your weapon, withdraw directly to me, and stay put.  We'll take care of that wound." 

*R2T18:*  The elven woman shouts back at the half-orc in the same, debased-sounding language.

*R2T12:*  The half-orc nods his head takes a five-foot step back from Caedmon, but is still adjacent to Rose.  His fists are up in a boxer's stance.

*R2T11:*  Rellin, I am going to assume that you are concentrating on your _slow_ effect.

*R2T9:* Caedmon, it takes a little bit of willpower, but you realize that while the sheriff is quite persuasive in her own right, there was some type of charm-carrier in her voice.  You throw it off, and it's up to you whether you follow her instructions or not, but you suffer yet another *1 bleed* from the wound on your damn hand.  What do you do?  The half-orc is now just out of reach (10').

Rose on deck, Celiss/ Shale on deck (if you even do anything, I won't stop the action), half-orc in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Rose:  22.  Stance: _Elemental nimbus_.
Celiss:  20.
Shalelu:  18.
Kurgol:  12.
Rellin:  11.  Using stagger Time talent on Kurgol (who resisted).
Caedmon:  9.  _Stance of Defending Shell_.  1 bleed!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T11:*  While focusing on the Drunkard with one hand, Rellin holds up the other  one, his sleeve sliding up to reveal his semi-real gauntlet, and with a  quick gesture, a multicolored beam of light shoots from the symbols on  the gauntlet, aimed at the Half-Orc. As he does so, he smiles.  A smile which quickly fades as he misses.

*R2T9:*  Caedmon moves his sword into the ground, attempting to fix his busted  open hand by himself. He appreciates the woman's offer, but he can solve  his problems himself.  Or, at least he thinks he can ... though he fails to attend to his hand properly this time.  

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...*

*R3T22:*  After the Drunkard backs off of Caedmon, Rose turns on him and launches  another powerful punch into his side, but he is faster and ready for the attack and he grabs her and gets her into a powerful grapple for *7 NL* and her own hit never lands.

*R3T20:* Celiss, you're not sure what that gauntlet is, but you did see very deadly energy of three different types come shooting off of it.  It misses, and only barely stops short of the crowd on the other side as it sizzles and rumbles and pops near their feet.  Do you do anything?

Shalelu on deck, Rellin in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kurgol: 22.1.
Rose:  22.  Stance: _Elemental nimbus_.
Celiss:  20.
Shalelu:  18.
Rellin:  11.  Using stagger Time talent on Kurgol (who resisted).
Caedmon:  9.  _Stance of Defending Shell_.  1 bleed!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T20:* _Ahhhh, crap._  Celiss casts a spell and the air shimmers all around her briefly before going still again.  "Everybody, clear out!" she shouts.

She draws her rapier and steps up to the robed man, threatening him.  "Robed man, you will cease and desist all activities, drop all magics, and surrender to me, Sheriff Nightrom of Sandpoint!" 

*R3T18:* "Caedmon?" calls the elf.  "That's your name, right?  Leave the sword, withdraw to me and the sheriff.  I am acting Deputy Andosana.  Don't make this any worse, son."

She stays where she is as people are definitely clearing the grounds now that deadly magic is flying around.  She draws and readies a shot in Caedmon's direction.

*R3T11:* Rellin, you have no idea what spell is that the sheriff just cast, though momentarily it seems to have affected her.  What do you do?

Caedmon on deck (you can tell me your action if you'd like), brawler (grappling Rose) in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kurgol: 22.1.
Rose:  22.  Stance: _Elemental nimbus_.
Celiss:  20.
Shalelu:  18.
Rellin:  11.  Using stagger Time talent on Kurgol (who resisted).
Caedmon:  9.  _Stance of Defending Shell_.  1 bleed!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T11:* "Miss. I cannot just drop my magic. That is my  sister there, and I am merely backing her up. If I am not mistaken about  what has upset you, I assure you that the attack I used was nothing  more than a pinprick. With how my sister is fighting, he may end up  injured, but there will be no life threatening injuries. However, if you  wish me to stand down anyways. Please break up this fight, and I will  submit to your authority." he grumbles softly, meanwhile holding out the hand with the gauntlet, pointed at the ground, as a gesture of peace. "Didn't even want to be part of this fight in the first place." 

* R3T9:*  Caedmon sheaths his blade, grumbling while his hand bleeds for *1*. He maintains the hope of setting his hand's wound, and he is rewarded when the bleeding stops.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...*

*R4T22.1:*  The half-orc continues to press on Rose, doing *10 NL*.

*R4T22:* Rose, you see all of this happening.  What do you do/ say?

Celiss on deck, Shalelu in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kurgol: 22.1.
Rose:  22.  Stance: _Elemental nimbus_.
Celiss:  20.
Shalelu:  18.
Rellin:  11.  Using stagger Time talent on Kurgol (who resisted).
Caedmon:  9.  _Stance of Defending Shell_.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T22:*  Kurgol runs right in front of Shalelu to give the archer a bulwark and he seems to take a second of concentration.

*R1T19:*  A dog comes tearing around the corner, but it's face has the same flat nose, beady eyes, and protruding teeth as a rat.  With those same terrible incisor it bites into Kurgol's right foot for *9 (max)*.

*R1T18:* Rose, what do you do?You recognize the rat-dog as a goblin dog.  *Spoiler*
Show

It is a bizarre type of canine, though it is a natural animal, commonly found among goblins.  Except goblins, most creatures are severely allergic to a goblin dog's dander.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kurgol:  22.  Manifested - _offensive prescience_ (+3 insight bonus to damage rolls); til end R51T22.
GD1:  19.
Rose:  18.
GD2:  17.
TG1:  16.
Rellin:  15.
Caedmon:  14.
TG2:  13.
TG3:  12.
TG4:  11.
Shalelu:  10.
Celiss:  9.
GD3:  8.
GD4:  4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T18:*  Rose closes in on the chihauhua and gives it a spinning kick, her foot on fire during her turn as she clips it for *1 + 4 fire*. With that maneuver, Rose feels her energy grow within her and she is struck with a bit of inspiration as the very arcane essence of fire roils under limbs.*Spoiler*
Show

Animus Pool and Defensive Combat now active.  _Spark strike_ granted.

_Elemental nimbus_ simply does fire damage.  Fire damage does not automatically assume the chance to cause fire in the same manner as alchemist's fire or a fire elemental's slam.

*R1T17:*  Another chihuahua comes around the corner and opens itself terribly as it tries to bite Rose and she instinctively goes to trip it but it barely (4 legs) manages to keep its footing.

*R1T16:*  A goblin appears  from around the corner and shoots at Kurgol, but something deflects the arrow.

*R1T15:* Rellin, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kurgol:  22.  Manifested - _offensive prescience_ (+3 insight bonus to damage rolls); til end R51T22.
GD1:  19.  (8:13).  Kurgol.
Rose:  18.
GD2:  17.  (13:13).  Rose.
TG1:  16.  Shooting at Kurgol.
Rellin:  15.
Caedmon:  14.
TG2:  13.
TG3:  12.
TG4:  11.
Shalelu:  10.
Celiss:  9.
GD3:  8.  (13:13).
GD4:  4.  (13:13).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T15:*  Rellin holds up his hand, and with a quick gesture, a light blue light  enveloping his ring, and the same color of energy enveloping the Goblin.  The goblins movements seem to slow while it is wrapped in the aura,  which Rellin seems intent on maintaining.

*R1T14:*  Caedmon, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kurgol:  22.  Manifested - _offensive prescience_ (+3 insight bonus to damage rolls); til end R51T22.
GD1:  19.  (8:13).  Kurgol.  Staggered by Rellin (continuous)!!!
Rose:  18.
GD2:  17.  (13:13).  Rose.
TG1:  16.  Shooting at Kurgol.
Rellin:  15.  Warp-slow on GD1 (concentration).
Caedmon:  14.
TG2:  13.
TG3:  12.
TG4:  11.
Shalelu:  10.
Celiss:  9.
GD3:  8.  (13:13).
GD4:  4.  (13:13).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14:*  Caedmon marches right up behind Rose.  Unfortunately, the traversable part of the path is only 10' wide, and since goblin dogs are directly in front of Kurgol and Rose (the front rank) and they haven't dropped anything, Caedmon can't attack right now.  However, he readies himself to jump into an open spot as soon as one or the other drops one (though the young man hopes the one in front of Rose drops so he can be valiant).

*R1T13:*  Whooping and yelling is heard from around the corner from several goblin voices. One comes around the corner and sees the strange event and shoots/ misses an arrow at Rellin.

*R1T10:*  Shalelu moves up for better positioning, standing right next to Rellin, and she shoots an arrow into the chest of the first archer goblin for *11*, disabling him.

*R1T9:* Celiss, what do you do?  As with Celiss, you can't get through that front line to an enemy.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kurgol:  22.  Manifested - _offensive prescience_ (+3 insight bonus to damage rolls); til end R51T22.
GD1:  19.  (8:13).  Kurgol.  Staggered by Rellin (continuous)!!!
Rose:  18.
GD2:  17.  (13:13).  Rose.
TG1:  16.  (0:11, disabled).  Shooting at Kurgol.
Rellin:  15.  Warp-slow on GD1 (concentration).
Caedmon:  14.
TG2:  13.  Shooting at Rellin.
TG3:  12.  Readied to shoot.
TG4:  11.  Readied to shoot.
Shalelu:  10.
Celiss:  9.
GD3:  8.  (13:13).
GD4:  4.  (13:13).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T9:*  Hearing the sounds of what might be a protracted battle with voices  around the corner and an obvious alarm, Celiss pulls on the temporal strings surrounding herself and her companions to do the opposite of  what Rellin is obviously doing to the goblin warrior.  She casts her  spell, and the world seems to slow around the heroes [except Rellin].

*R1T8-4:*  The sounds of more yipping goblin dogs is heard.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...*

*R2T22-21:*  Kurgol takes out a special-looking type of handaxe and hits the goblin dog, dropping it.  Caedmon leaps into the space of the fallen goblin dog, facing (from the side) the goblin dog that is facing Rose.

*R2T18:*  Rose, you have a goblin dog right in front of you.  Kurgol is to your right.  Celiss is forward-right.  There is a goblin archer behind the goblin dog; this archer is staggered by Rellin's time power.  Your left is brambles and the like on the side of Thistletop (before the drop to the Gulf of Varisia).  What do you do?

Rose's goblin dog opponent on deck, disabled goblin on deck ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

*** HEROES: _Haste_ on all (except Rellin) til end R6T9!!!
Kurgol:  22.  Manifested - _offensive prescience_ til end R51T22.
Caedmon:  21.
Rose:  18.
GD2:  17.  (13:13).  Rose.
TG1:  16.  (0:11, disabled).  Shooting at Kurgol.  
Rellin:  15.  Warp-slow on TG2 (concentration).  
TG2:  13.  Shooting at Rellin.  Staggered by Rellin (continuous)!!!
TG3:  12.  Readied to shoot.
TG4:  11.  Readied to shoot.
Shalelu:  10.
Celiss:  9.
GD3:  8.  (13:13).
GD4:  4.  (13:13).

DEAD
Gobling Dog (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T18:*  Rose will pulls back her fist, letting it catch on fire once more, and with a solid swing she hits the Chihuahua in the head for *2 + 11 fire*, disabling the pooch.  After this, she gets a hint of inspiration for fast striking.*Spoiler*
Show

_Flurry strike_ granted.

*R2T17:*  Out of instinct, the dog snaps back at Rose and nearly gets her but her mystic awareness helps her block the muzzle. The dog, burnt and disabled, drops unconscious.

*R2T16:*  Barely conscious, a goblin archer fires at Kurgol but the arrow clacks off of Kurgol as if it hit armor (which he wears none of).  That goblin likewise falls unconscious from the strain.

*R2T15:* Rellin, you are currently putting the time-whammy on a goblin.  What do you do?

Rellin's whammied opponent on deck, Shalelu in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

*** HEROES: _Haste_ on all (except Rellin) til end R6T9!!!
Kurgol:  22.  Manifested - _offensive prescience_ til end R51T22.
Caedmon:  21.
Rose:  18.
 GD2:  17.  (-1:13).  Rose.
 TG1:  16.  (-1:11).  Shooting at Kurgol.
Rellin:  15.  Warp-slow on TG2 (concentration).  
TG2:  13.  Shooting at Rellin.  Staggered by Rellin (continuous)!!!
TG3:  12.  Readied to shoot.
TG4:  11.  Readied to shoot.
Shalelu:  10.
Celiss:  9.
GD3:  8.  (13:13).
GD4:  4.  (13:13).

DEAD
Gobling Dog (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T15:*  Rellin shoots a look at Celiss, as if to question her input, while  maintaining his focus on the enemy. He holds  out his other hand at the hapless goblin and lets out a trio of shots towards it, determined  to help the combat as much as possible. It just barely catches it, but it still wouinds the goblin for a total *7 mixed energy*.  Badly wounded, he is still the only enemy in view; sounds of a couple dogs around the corner.

*R2T13:*  The same poor goblin ... staggered, wounded, tries to shoot at Rellin but then ends up entangling himself in his bow.  

*R2T10:*  The poor goblin in his bowstring does not pull on the heartstrings of Shalelu as she fires an arrow but her arrow goes waaaaayyyy overhead and out into the Gulf.

*R2T9:* Celiss, what do you do?

Kurgol on deck, Caedmon in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

*** HEROES: _Haste_ on all (except Rellin) til end R6T9!!!
Kurgol:  22.  Manifested - _offensive prescience_ til end R51T22.
Caedmon:  21.
Rose:  18.
 GD2:  17.  (-1:13).  Rose.
 TG1:  16.  (-1:11).  Shooting at Kurgol.
Rellin:  15.  Warp-slow on TG2 (concentration).  
TG2:  13.  (4:11).  Shooting at Rellin.  Staggered by Rellin (continuous)!!!  ENTANGLED in his bow: SA and Escape Artist 20 needed to free himself.
TG3:  12.  Readied to shoot.  Offstage.
TG4:  11.  Readied to shoot.  Offstage.
Shalelu:  10.
Celiss:  9.
GD3:  8.  (13:13).  Offstage.
GD4:  4.  (13:13).  Offstage.

DEAD
Gobling Dog (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...* 

*R3T22:*  Kurgol steps forward and hits the hapless goblin in the neck for *11*, ending its misery as it falls.  With that, Rellin's spell ends.

*R3T22.7-.3:*  The way clear, Celiss moves with incredible speed around the corner and faces two goblin dogs and two goblins.  The goblins were ready and they shoot and miss.  The goblin dogs weren't quire ready though, and Celiss stabs one for *8*.

*R3T21:* Caedmon, what do you do?

Rose on deck, Rellin in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

*** HEROES: _Haste_ on all (except Rellin) til end R6T9!!!
Kurgol:  22.  Manifested - _offensive prescience_ til end R51T22.  Boarding axe in hand.
TG3: 22.7.  
TG4: 22.5. 
Celiss: 22.3. 
Caedmon:  21.
Rose:  18.
 GD2:  17.  (-1:13).  Rose.
 TG1:  16.  (-1:11).  Shooting at Kurgol.
Rellin:  15. 
 TG2:  13.  (-7:11). 
Shalelu:  10.
GD3:  8.  (5:13).  Celiss.
GD4:  4.  (13:13).

DEAD
Gobling Dog (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T21:*  Caedmon follows after Celiss but not before entering a purely agressive  stance. Once rounding the corner, Caedmon makes a mighty swing at a goblin dog he faces, doing a mighty *11*.

*R3T18:*  Rose bursts around the corner, but with effective terrain only being 10' wide, she stops behind Celiss since two goblin dogs block Celiss and Caedmon.

*R3T15:*  Rellin, not enjoying the incredible burst of speed from Celiss' haste, only has enough to get around the corner and behind Caedmon.

*R3T10:*  Shalelu gets around the corner behind Rellin (putting him between Caedmon and Shalelu), and she looses an arrow to hit an archer in the right shoulder for *9*.

*R3T8-4:*  The goblin dogs attack, missing Celiss and not getting through Caedmon's armor.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...*

Kurgol zooms around the corner and readies himself to push past the line should a goblin dog fall.

*R4T27.7-.5:*  An archer fires at Rellin, grazing him in the right upper arm for *1*.  The other fires at Rose and misses.

*R4T22.3:* Celiss, you are facing a heavily wounded goblin dog, and another next to it faces Caedmon.  What do you do?

Caedmon on deck, Rose in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

*** HEROES: _Haste_ on all (except Rellin) til end R6T9!!!
Kurgol:  22.  Manifested - _offensive prescience_ til end R51T22.  Boarding axe in hand.  READIED!!!
TG3: 22.7.  (2:11).  In line with Caedmon-Rellin-Shalelu.
TG4: 22.5. In line with Celiss-Rose.
Celiss: 22.3. 
Caedmon:  21.
*  Stance of Aggression:  -2 AC, but +1d6 damage.
Rose:  18.
Rellin:  15. 
 TG2:  13.  (-8:11). 
Shalelu:  10.
GD3:  8.  (5:13).  Celiss.
GD4:  4.  (2:13).  Caedmon.

STABLE
Goblin Dog (-1:13).  Goblin Warrior (-1: 11).

DEAD
Gobling Dog (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T22.3:*  Celiss tries to "open the ranks" with her speed.  She stabs at her own dog, disabling it, and then stabs at the other, dropping that one and clearing the way in front of Caedmon. 

*R4T22.2:*  Even before the man gets to react the half-orc brushes past him to move forward and sidestep to an archer.  He doesn't get to attack, but he now threatens both archers; and the sidestep clears Caedmon for a charge (if he wanted to do so).

*R4T21:* Caedmon, you are hasted and in a _stance of aggression_.  A goblin archer is 15' from you in a straight line (and another next to him).  What do you do?

Rose on deck, Rellin in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

*** HEROES: _Haste_ on all (except Rellin) til end R6T9!!!
TG3: 22.7.  (2:11).  In line with Caedmon-Rellin-Shalelu.
TG4: 22.5. In line with Celiss-Rose.
Celiss: 22.3. 
Kurgol:  22.2.  Manifested - _offensive prescience_ til end R51T22.  Boarding axe in hand.
Caedmon:  21.
*  Stance of Aggression:  -2 AC, but +1d6 damage.
Rose:  18.
Rellin:  15. 
 TG2:  13.  (-8:11). 
Shalelu:  10.
GD3:  8.  (0:13).  Celiss.  DISABLED!!!
 GD4:  4.  (-5:13). 

STABLE
Goblin Dog (-1:13).  Goblin Warrior (-1: 11).

DEAD
Gobling Dog (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T21:*  Taking advantage of the opening, Caedmon charges the goblin archer and hits him in the neck for max damage (*20*), decapitating it!

*R4T18:*  Rose, Celiss is directly in front of you, and a disabled goblin dog in front of her.  You could go around next to Celiss to engage it, if you wanted.

Rellin on deck, Shalelu in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

*** HEROES: _Haste_ on all (except Rellin) til end R6T9!!!
TG4: 22.5. In line with Celiss-Rose.
Celiss: 22.3. 
Kurgol:  22.2.  Manifested - _offensive prescience_ til end R51T22.  Boarding axe in hand.
Caedmon:  21.  Next to Kurgol.
*  Stance of Aggression:  -2 AC, but +1d6 damage.
Rose:  18.
Rellin:  15. 
 TG2:  13.  (-8:11). 
Shalelu:  10.
GD3:  8.  (0:13).  Celiss.  DISABLED!!!
 GD4:  4.  (-5:13). 

STABLE
Goblin Dog (-1:13).  Goblin Warrior (-1: 11).

DEAD
Gobling Dog (1).  Goblin Warrior.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T18-15:*  Rose leaves the current Chihuahua to Celiss and moves in to take on the last Goblin instead. As she does, she draws back her fist and launches into the Goblin's body, a trail of  flames following behind her movements (*6 fire*).*Spoiler*
Show

_Hunting serpent_ strike unlocked.
Rellin falls back, now aware that he is for the most part too far  away to contribute.  He allows those more skilled in combat to finish  this fight.

*R4T10:*  Shalelu positions herself behind Celiss this time and takes a single shot through the lone goblin's upper right lung for *14 (max)*, dropping it.

*R4T8:*  The disabled goblin dog, relatively surrounded, snaps at Celiss but is blocked.  Its wounds overcome it and it falls.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...*

*R5T22.3:* Celiss, all visible enemies are down.  What do you do?

Kurgol on deck, Caedmon in the hole.  Caedmon, you can feel free to post as well if you'd like.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

*** HEROES: _Haste_ on all (except Rellin) til end R6T9!!!
Celiss: 22.3. 
Kurgol:  22.2.  Manifested - _offensive prescience_ til end R51T22.  Boarding axe in hand.
Caedmon:  21.  Next to Kurgol.
*  Stance of Aggression:  -2 AC, but +1d6 damage.
Rose:  18.
Rellin:  15. 
 TG2:  13.  (-9:11). 
Shalelu:  10.
 GD3:  8.  (-1:13).
 GD4:  4.  (-6:13). 

STABLE
Goblin Dog (-1:13).  Goblin Warrior (-1: 11).

DEAD
Gobling Dog (1).  Goblin Warrior (2).

----------


## lostsole31

Rellin touches Shalelu, mentally connects the two spaces, folding them in on themselves with an extremely controlled singularity, and the elf finds herself on the roof.  A goblin-pitched "Bree Yark!" is heard from the guardtower to the right (which for this entire time had seemed quiet.  But Shalelu, a career goblin-hunter, is readied for this tactic.

*Surprise Round ...*

With the alarm, on the guard tower to the left there is a chirp of alarm.  Something glass shatters around the western side of the stockade (you are on the south side, toward the west).

*S22:*  Shalelu knocks her bow and calls down.  "Not a courtyard!  It's a roof, though there's a courtyard further on."

*S20-19:*  From the guard tower to the right appears the upper body of a goblin who throws a javelin which in turn is blocked by Shalelu's armor.  Shalelu spins to that direction and fires her bow and hits the goblin for *11 (max)*.  But this is a tougher goblin than the others, and even with that shot it doesn't go down.

*S16:*  Another goblin from that same tower appears and throws a javelin at Shalelu.

*End Surprise Round, Begin Round One ...*

*R1T23:* Rellin, what do you do?  You don't have a vantage to the western tower.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Rellin:  23.
G-W1:  22.
G-C1:  20.  (15:26).
Shalelu:  19.  Atop the stockade.
Rose:  18.
Caedmon:  17.
G-C2:  16.  (26:26).
Kurgol:  13.  _Offensive prescience_ til end R30T13.
Celiss:  10.
G-W2:  8.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T23:*  Rellin moves over to Kurgol and places his hand on the mans shoulder,  twisting space once more to send him up after Shalelu, allowing him to  support her in the coming fight. 

* R1T22-20:*  Kurgol ducks an arrow from one side as a javelin goes wide of Shalelu from the one she wounded.

*R1T19:*  Shalelu casts a spell on her quiver and goes to the base of the eastern tower.

*R1T18:* Rose, you have 1 animus.  _Flurry strike_ is your fixed-granted maneuver for this round.  Animus and variety of maneuvers will increase with the rounds.  You have a vantage on the eastern tower to two goblins with cover.  What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Rellin:  23.
G-W1:  22.
G-C1:  20.  (15:26).
Shalelu:  19.  Atop the stockade.  _Abundant ammunition_.
Rose:  18.
Caedmon:  17.
G-C2:  16.  (26:26).
Kurgol:  13.  On the stockade.
*  Offensive prescience til end R30T13.
Celiss:  10.
G-W2:  8.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T18:*  With her animus building, instead of taking a shot at a goblin with cover in a tower outside of preferred range, and knowing Kurgol will go up next, Rose calls upon the Mother to provide *10 healing (max)* to Kurgol, one of her best ever efforts at healing, and enough to fully restore the half-orc. 

*R1T17:* Caedmon, what do you do?  Shalelu's report is that it's a roof, not an unsteady top of a gate.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Rellin:  23.
G-W1:  22.
G-C1:  20.  (15:26).
Shalelu:  19.  Atop the stockade.  _Abundant ammunition_.
Rose:  18.
Caedmon:  17.
G-C2:  16.  (26:26).
Kurgol:  13.  On the stockade.
*  Offensive prescience til end R30T13.
Celiss:  10.
G-W2:  8.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:*  Caedmon stands by Rellin as a protector while everyone else is being warped. He yells up to the people on the roof. "Do you lot need me up there? Will I be any use?" 

* R1T16:*  Commando misses Shalelu.

*R1T17:*  Kurgol leans his head over the stockade.  "Good footing up here, so it couldn't hurt.  Ain't goin' in from the gate anyway, unless you want to start bashin' it down."  He then withdraws from sight.  He activates _force screen_ and heads to the base of the western tower.

*R1T10:* Celiss, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Rellin:  23.
G-W1:  22.
G-C1:  20.  (15:26).
Shalelu:  19.  Atop the stockade.  _Abundant ammunition_.
Rose:  18.
Caedmon:  17.
G-C2:  16.  (26:26).
Kurgol:  13.  On the stockade.
* _ Offensive prescience_ til end R30T13. _Force screen_ til end R51T17.
Celiss:  10.
G-W2:  8.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T10:*  To keep Rellin free for the others, Celiss tries climbing the gate, but makes no progress and even falls on her bum (no damage, but prone).

*R1T8:*  There's a second goblin in that eastern tower and it laughs and points at Celiss before shooting at her.  Of course, while it looks like a easy target, the stupid goblin doesn't realize how difficult it is to hit a prone target with a ranged weapon.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...*

* R2T23:* Rellin, what do you do?

A tower goblin on deck, Shalelu in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Rellin:  23.
G-W1:  22.
G-C1:  20.  (15:26).
Shalelu:  19.  Atop the stockade.  _Abundant ammunition_.
Rose:  18.
Caedmon:  17.
G-C2:  16.  (26:26).
Kurgol:  13.  On the stockade.
* _ Offensive prescience_ til end R30T13. _Force screen_ til end R51T17.
Celiss:  10.
G-W2:  8.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T23:*  Rellin moves over to Caedmon and transports him up to the roof alongside the others.

*R2T22:*  A goblin from the western tower slips just before shooting and he shoots himself in the neck, topples over the tower, and falls to the ground outside the stockade rather than just the inboard top of the stockade.  Good job, heroes!  You struck fear so deeply into your goblin enemy that they'd rather execute themselves.   :Small Cool: 

*R2T20:*  A goblin from the western tower nails the "new guy" that just appeared, but despite the force of the javelin, Caedmon's banded mail still protects him.  [I am assuming Caedmon is using his shield.]

*R2T19:*  Shalelu moves 10' towards the eastern tower to shoot at the remaining archer and wounds him severely for *9*, but the little goblin warrior is not so weak as to fall quite yet.

*R2T18:* Rose, you still have visual to the lone archer that just got nailed by Shalelu.  You have visual to the goblin that nerfed himself to, but there's no doubt from his broken body that he is D-E-D.  What do you do?

Caedmon on deck, the second western-tower commando in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Rellin:  23.
G-C1:  20.  (15:26).
Shalelu:  19.  Atop the stockade.  _Abundant ammunition_.
Rose:  18.
Caedmon:  17.
G-C2:  16.  (26:26).
Kurgol:  13.  On the stockade.
* _ Offensive prescience_ til end R30T13. _Force screen_ til end R51T17.
Celiss:  10.
G-W2:  8.

DEAD
Goblin Warrior (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T18-17:* Rose and Caedmon delay ... 

*R2T16:*  One of the western tower goblins throws a javelin at Shalelu, hitting her in the lower gut for *7 (max)*.

*R2T13:*  Kurgol gives a warcry!  He takes out a throwing axe and throws it at one of the commandos, but it sinks deep into one of the posts.

*R2T10:* Celiss, you are on your bum from a failed attempt to climb the gate.  What do you do?

Eastern tower goblin on deck, Rellin in the hole, Rose/ Caedmon delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Rellin:  23.
G-C1:  20.  (15:26).
Shalelu:  19.  Atop the stockade.  _Abundant ammunition_.
Rose:  18.  DELAYING!!!
Caedmon:  17.  DELAYING!!!
G-C2:  16.  (26:26).
Kurgol:  13.  On the stockade.  RAGING!!!
* _ Offensive prescience_ til end R30T13. _Force screen_ til end R51T17.
Celiss:  10.
G-W2:  8.

DEAD
Goblin Warrior (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T10:*  Celiss is brimming with anger, possibly at herself for trying to climb a gate when she is unskilled to do so.  She seems to cast a spell and white, feathered wings appear.*Spoiler: Rellin & Rose*
Show

Entirely bogus.  You don't know the mechanic, but that was no spell.  Celiss basically spoke gibberish and made silly motions as if she wasn't really trying to fool you.


*R2T8:*  The eastern-tower goblin makes a poor throw of a javelin at Caedmon.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...*

*R3T23:*  Rellin, Celiss and Rose are still down here.  What do you do?

Rose & Caedmon are both delaying.  One of the western-tower goblins on deck, Shalelu in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Rellin:  23.
G-C1:  20.  (15:26).
Shalelu:  19.  Atop the stockade.  _Abundant ammunition_.
Rose:  18.  DELAYING!!!
Caedmon:  17.  Atop the stockade.  DELAYING!!!
G-C2:  16.  (26:26).
Kurgol:  13.  On the stockade.  RAGING!!!
* _ Offensive prescience_ til end R30T13. _Force screen_ til end R51T17.
Celiss:  10.
G-W2:  8.

DEAD
Goblin Warrior (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T23-22:*  Rellin moves over to his sister, not because he needs to touch her to teleport her, but to get a bead on the eastern-tower goblin and to assure Rose that the warp-feeling she was getting was from him.  Just as the goblin was out of point blank range for missile fire, so Rellin has to put a little extra oomph into his spell.   Now in the guard tower, she stares down at the hapless goblin warrior and goes into a full flurry strike, her hands erupting into flames as she does so.  Warping causes a slight disorientation so her first attack misses, but was enough for her to judge correctly and hit the goblin right in the head for *6 fire* on the second strike.  The goblin screams in pain, even as the energy briefly used briefly returns to Rose, as well as some inspiration.
*Spoiler*
Show

So, here's a spot I failed before ... Rellin doesn't have sight to the top of the stockade. Unless he teleported his pals on the teetering edge ... okay, so note for later, though with one person up the rest can be sent up with others there to make sure they don't fall in a similar situation.  It was just out of Close range, so a spell point had to be spent.  You have _ranged teleport_; you don't need to touch someone to teleport them.

I have some real issues with the working of the animus pool.  You start out with a bunch, and then you can basically spam the hell out of it.  :Small Confused: 

Rose gets _spark strike_.

* R3T20:*  A west-tower guard throws a javelin at Caedmon and misses.

*R3T19:*  Shalelu returns the favor to the same one to hit it in the left shoulder for *11*, a second arrow hits a tower post, and a third arrow goes wide.

*R3T17:* Caedmon, you've been up here delaying this whole time.  The eastern tower guard is fighting Rose within his space.  The western tower still has the original two commandos there with one severely wounded.  The western tower is 15' away, and 10' off the level of the stockade roof.  What do you do?

2nd west-tower guard on deck, Kurgol in the hole ... 

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Rellin:  23.
Rose: 22.
G-C1:  20.  (4:26).
Shalelu:  19.  Atop the stockade.  _Abundant ammunition_.
Caedmon:  17.  Atop the stockade. 
G-C2:  16.  (26:26).
Kurgol:  13.  On the stockade.  RAGING!!!
* _ Offensive prescience_ til end R30T13. _Force screen_ til end R51T17.
Celiss:  10.
G-W2:  8.

DEAD
Goblin Warrior (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T17:* Caedmon rushes the western tower with sword and shield. Though he has to fight across the barrier of the wood that makes up the guard tower, the man's wrath is undaunted and he swings his sword across the top ... likewise cutting off the top of the goblin's head at the temples with a great crit!  

*R3T16:*  The other west-tower guard steps back a few feet from Caedmon and Rose and takes out a vial, and then drinks it.  His entire physique becomes jacked and crazy-burly, his eyes become oversized and bloodshot, and he gives a feral (albeit somewhat comic) growl.

*R3T13:*  Kurgol likewise rushes the eastern tower, but jumps just to the outside of the outer part of the tower and tumbles into the tower itself to face the raging goblin.

*R3T10:* Celiss, what do you do?

Lonely east-tower goblin on deck, equally lonely Rellin in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Rellin:  23.
Rose: 22.
Shalelu:  19.  Atop the stockade.  _Abundant ammunition_.
Caedmon:  17.  Atop the stockade. 
G-C2:  16.  (26:26).  _Rage_.
Kurgol:  13.  On the stockade.  RAGING!!!
* _ Offensive prescience_ til end R30T13. _Force screen_ til end R51T17.
Celiss:  10.
G-W2:  8.

DEAD
Goblin Warrior (1).  Goblin commando (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T10:*  Celiss holds out her hand to Rellin.  "Need a lift?" 

* R3T8:*  The lonely goblin warrior steps back, readies his shield, and draws his dogslicer.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...*

*R4T23:* Rellin, what do you do?

Rose on deck, Shalelu in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Rellin:  23.
Rose: 22.
Shalelu:  19.  Atop the stockade.  _Abundant ammunition_.
Caedmon:  17.  Atop the stockade. 
G-C2:  16.  (26:26).  _Rage_.
Kurgol:  13.  On the stockade.  RAGING!!!
* _ Offensive prescience_ til end R30T13. _Force screen_ til end R51T17.
Celiss:  10.  DELAYING!!!
G-W2:  8.

DEAD
Goblin Warrior (1).  Goblin commando (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T23:*  Rellin shakes his head. "I'm fine, I'll bring myself up after the fight has ended." He then moves to get cover from the goblins, letting his sister and the others fight it out.

*R4T22:*  Rose performs a brilliant roundhouse kick to the goblin she's been fighting, and then backs away a little.  The blow caught the thing right at the base of the head by the spine at the back of the neck (and the medulla) for *11 + 4 fire* and it is thrown out of the tower and out to the east, tumbling out of sight down the side of the Thistletop.

*R4T19:*  Shalelu shoots at the last goblin but hits the tower instead.

*R4T17:* Caedmon, the last goblin in play is against a corner, and now Kurgol is there with you.  Because it is in a corner, you won't be able to position for a flank.  What do you do?

Goblin commando on deck, Kurgol in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Rellin:  23.
Rose: 22.  East tower.
Shalelu:  19.  Atop the stockade.  _Abundant ammunition_.
Caedmon:  17.  West.  
G-C2:  16.  (26:26).  _Rage_.
Kurgol:  13.  In western tower.  RAGING!!!
* _ Offensive prescience_ til end R30T13. _Force screen_ til end R51T17.
Celiss:  10.  DELAYING!!!

DEAD
Goblin Warrior (2).  Goblin commando (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T17:*  Caedmon sees himself with Kurgol and nods to him. Having gotten a footing  for roof fighting and feeling confident for his previous kills, he easily vaults over the tower partition and moves in to stand against the final foe, taking a more defensive stance.  Despite that, he snarls and brings an overhead slice down with his sword that gets deflected by the goblin's dogslicer.

*R4T16:*  The goblin strikes back at Caedmon, who likewise deflects the blow.

*R4T13:*  Kurgol wraps the goblin up in a grapple.

*R4T10:* Celiss, what do you do?

Rellin on deck, Rose in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Rellin:  23.
Rose: 22.  East tower.
Shalelu:  19.  Atop the stockade.  _Abundant ammunition_.
Caedmon:  17.  West.  _ Stance of the defending shell_.
G-C2:  16.  (26:26).  _Rage_.  Grappled by Kurgol.
Kurgol:  13.  In western tower.  RAGING!!!  Grappling.
* _ Offensive prescience_ til end R30T13. _Force screen_ til end R51T17.
Celiss:  10.  DELAYING!!!

DEAD
Goblin Warrior (2).  Goblin commando (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T10:*  Celiss flies up and around in a wide circle so she doesn't struggle to  stay mid-air, but otherwise looks over the scene for any other trouble.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...*

*R5T23-22:*  Rose clambers out of her guard tower and calmly strolls towards the western one while Rellin keeps cover until the battle is done.

*R5T19:*  Shalelu moves over to the mini-wall of the western tower and draws a bead but doesn't shoot at the grappling mass.

*R5T17:* Caedmon, what do you do?

Goblin on deck (grappled), Kurgol (grappling) in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Rellin:  23.
Rose: 22.  East tower.
Shalelu:  19. _Abundant ammunition_.  10' from grapple
Caedmon:  17.  West.  _ Stance of the defending shell_.
G-C2:  16.  (26:26).  _Rage_.  Grappled by Kurgol.
Kurgol:  13.  In western tower.  RAGING!!!  Grappling.
* _ Offensive prescience_ til end R30T13. _Force screen_ til end R51T17.
Celiss:  10. 

DEAD
Goblin Warrior (2).  Goblin commando (1).

----------


## lostsole31

You can't flank with a grappler, because a grappler is in the same space as the opponent and not "on the other side."  Even special class abilities and the like that some have that allow adjacent, threatening allies aren't flankers in a grapple, because when you are in a grapple you are not adjacent, but actually part of the same unit of wriggling flesh.  Luckily, it's easier to hit enemy grapplers in PF than it was in 3.5.  Still, someone grappling an enemy in front of you makes an enemy woefully vulnerable with the penalties brought by the grappled condition.  This is the only goblin remaining.
*R5T17:*  Caedmon steps forth and brings his sword down on the grappled goblin for *12 (max)* damage!  

*R5T16:*  This goblin is too ferocious (and as yet unwounded) to be taken that quickly, despite its angry screams of pain and fury.  He is held enough in abeyance that his swing against Kurgol goes wide.

*R5T13:*  Kurgol does *16* damage to the goblin and it goes limp.  "Clear!" calls Kurgol, signaling that the last of the goblin tower guards has been subdued.

*Combat Ends ...*

What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Rellin:  23.
Rose: 22.  East tower.
Shalelu:  19. _Abundant ammunition_.  10' from grapple
Caedmon:  17.  West.  _ Stance of the defending shell_.
 G-C2:  16.  (-2:26).  _Rage_.  Grappled by Kurgol.
Kurgol:  13.  In western tower.  RAGING!!!  Grappling.
* _ Offensive prescience_ til end R30T13. _Force screen_ til end R51T17.
Celiss:  10. 

DEAD
Goblin Warrior (2).  Goblin commando (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*Begin Round One ...*

*R1T21:*  In response, Shalelu stands - annoyed - and casts _mirror image_ on herself (5 images).  "Four goblin dogs," she mutters in disgust.

*R1T19:*  Rellin, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Shalelu:  21.  _Mirror image_ (5).
Rellin: 19.
Celiss:  15.
Caedmon:  12.
Rose: 10. 
Kurgol: 5. 
*_  Force screen_ til end R21.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T19:*  Rellin will move forward to where he can see the fight and teleport  Kurgol forward close enough to the Chihuahuas to allow him freedom to  fight faster.

Kurgol, now standing confused in the exercise yard, looks up at Rellin.

"Kurgol, I'm bringing you in to help Shalelu!"

Rellin's poorly timed information little suits the still-flat-footed Kurgol in a yard full of goblin dogs.   :Small Furious: 
*Spoiler*
Show

 Yup, prolly should'a said that before you literally threw him to the dogs.

*R1T16:*  A goblin dog charges Kurgol and bites him in his left foot for *5*.  He wouldn't have been hit if he had been ready.

*R1T15:* Celiss, what do you do?  You are not yet looking into the yard.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


GD1:  22.  (13:13).  DELAYING!!!
Shalelu:  21.  _Mirror image_ (5).
Rellin: 19.
GD2:  16.  (13:13).  Kurgol, charged.
Celiss:  15.
GD3:  14.  (13:13).
Caedmon:  12.
Rose: 10. 
Kurgol: 5. 
*_  Force screen_ til end R21.
GD4:    (13:13).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T15:*  Celiss speeds into the yard and lands behind the goblin dog (which, by the way, are actually really large rodents, and not true canines) and you stab it for *6* and it screeches in pain.

*R1T14:*  It can't make a charge, but a goblin dog comes up behind Celiss (and is in turn flanking the flanker).  It does a good job of biting past her extended mage armor, but not enough to get past her natural armor.

*R1T12:* Caedmon, you are 10' from the edge of the stockade roof so you aren't seeing all the goings-on right now.  What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


GD1:  22.  (13:13).  DELAYING!!!
Shalelu:  21.  _Mirror image_ (5).
Rellin: 19.
GD2:  16.  (7:13).  Kurgol, charged.  Flanked by Celiss.
Celiss:  15.
GD3:  14.  (13:13).  Flanking Celiss with GD2.
Caedmon:  12.
Rose: 10. 
Kurgol: 5. 
*_  Force screen_ til end R21.
GD4:    (13:13).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T12:*  Caedmon moves up to the edge of the roof and looks down and waits for a safer means of getting down other than throwing himself 20' down while wearing heavy armor into a den of ravenous goblin dogs.   :Small Smile: 

*R1T10:* Rose, what do you do (10' from edge)?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


GD1:  22.  (13:13).  DELAYING!!!
Shalelu:  21.  _Mirror image_ (5).
Rellin: 19.
GD2:  16.  (7:13).  Kurgol, charged.  Flanked by Celiss.
Celiss:  15.
GD3:  14.  (13:13).  Flanking Celiss with GD2.
Caedmon:  12.
Rose: 10. 
Kurgol: 5. 
*_  Force screen_ til end R21.
GD4:    (13:13).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T10:*  Rose moves forward and dives off the side with an incredible leap and lands/ rolls on the ground next to Kurgol.  She is prone, took *5*, but it was still spectacular. 

*R1T5:*  Kurgol hits the goblin dog he's flanking with Celiss for *5 (min)*.  It's still not down.

*R1T4:*  A goblin dog charges in at the prone woman to bite her in the side for *8*. 

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...*

*R2T22:*  Yet another runs in at Rose but she manages to kick at it to fend it off.

*R2T21:*  With the yard fast filling up, Shalelu shoots at one of Rose's aggressors but only grazes one for *4* (min, not quite in PBS).

*R2T19:* Rellin, what do you do?

Badly wounded-flanked GD on deck, Celiss in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


GD1:  22.  (13:13).  Charged Rose from side. 
Shalelu:  21.  _Mirror image_ (5).
Rellin: 19.
GD2:  16.  (2:13).  Kurgol, charged.  Flanked by Celiss.
Celiss:  15.
GD3:  14.  (13:13).  Flanking Celiss with GD2.
Caedmon:  12.
Rose: 10.  PRONE!!! Next to Kurgol.
Kurgol: 5. 
*_  Force screen_ til end R21.
GD4:    (9:13).  Attacking/ charging Rose from side.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T19:*  Rellin teleports Caedmon down to the fray, flanking one of the dogs on Rose.  He then steps back from the edge, letting the fighters do the fighting while surveying from the top.

*R2T16:*  The badly wounded goblin dog turns to snap at Celiss.

*R2T15:*  Celiss, what do you do?

GD behind Celiss on deck, Caedmon in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


GD1:  22.  (13:13).  Charged Rose from side. 
Shalelu:  21.  _Mirror image_ (5).
Rellin: 19.
GD2:  16.  (2:13).  Kurgol, charged.  Flanked by Celiss.
Celiss:  15.
GD3:  14.  (13:13).  Flanking Celiss with GD2.
Caedmon:  12.
Rose: 10.  PRONE!!! Next to Kurgol.
Kurgol: 5. 
*_  Force screen_ til end R21.
GD4:    (9:13).  Attacking/ charging Rose from side.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T15:*  Instead of going for the terrifically wounded one Celiss turns and stabs the one that is nipping at her from behind to stab it for *8*.  

*R2T14:*  The same goblin dog fails to counter effectively.

*R2T12:*  Caedmon, what do you do?

Rose on deck (literally), Kurgol in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


GD1:  22.  (13:13).  Charged Rose from side. 
Shalelu:  21.  _Mirror image_ (5).
Rellin: 19.
GD2:  16.  (2:13).  Kurgol, charged.  Flanked by Celiss.
Celiss:  15.
GD3:  14.  (5:13).  Flanking Celiss with GD2.
Caedmon:  12.
Rose: 10.  PRONE!!! Next to Kurgol.
Kurgol: 5. 
*_  Force screen_ til end R21.
GD4:    (9:13).  Attacking/ charging Rose from side.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T12:*  Caedmon rears his blade to the goblin *dog* directly before him, attempting to  agitate the foe enough to force the goblin *dog* to give Caedmon his full[?]  attention.  He does this by critting the dog across the eyes to blind it and do *12*!

*R2T10:*  Rose, you are prone and facing two dogs (though one of them now seems to be horribly wounded and blind).  You are flanking them with Caedmon.  What do you do?

Kurgol on deck, lesser-wounded of Rose's goblin dogs in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


GD1:  22.  (1:13, Blind!).  Charged Rose from side. Armiger's mark!
Shalelu:  21.  _Mirror image_ (5).
Rellin: 19.
GD2:  16.  (2:13).  Kurgol, charged.  Flanked by Celiss.
Celiss:  15.
GD3:  14.  (5:13).  Flanking Celiss with GD2.
Caedmon:  12.  Armiger's mark on GD1.
Rose: 10.  PRONE!!! Next to Kurgol.
Kurgol: 5. 
*_  Force screen_ til end R21.
GD4:    (9:13).  Attacking/ charging Rose from side.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T10:*  Rose kicks up to her feet, using that motion to push aside one of the bites of a goblin dog.  She then does a spin kick to develop friction and hits the head of the blind dog.  It howls in pain as it is covered in pain and falls, burning.  Rose feels energy building inside of her.
*Spoiler*
Show

You currently have 5 Animus, and you've gained _variable flux_.

*R2T5:*  Kurgol kills the flanked goblin dog.

*R2T4:*  The other goblin dog on Rose attacks but Rose blocks it.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...*

*R3T21:*  Shalelu doesn't waste an arrow.  "When you can get me there, Rellin..."

*R3T19:* Rellin, what do you do?

Celiss on deck, her goblin dog in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Shalelu:  21.  _Mirror image_ (5).
Rellin: 19.
Celiss:  15.
GD3:  14.  (5:13).  Behind Celiss. 
Caedmon:  12.  Armiger's mark on GD1.
Rose: 10.  Next to Kurgol.
Kurgol: 5. 
*_  Force screen_ til end R21.
GD4:    4.  (9:13). 

*DEAD:*  Goblin dog (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T19:* "You're up next, don't worry." With that,  Rellin draws upon his magic once more to teleport Shalelu down next,  putting her as close to the fray as he can without putting her directly  in harm's way.

*R3T15:*  Celiss makes a hard downward thrust at the ... ground.  The rapier goes in solidly, getting stuck.  Celiss gives an Abyssal curse.

*R3T14:*  The goblin dog thinks it has an opening and snaps at Celiss, but she just bats it on the nose (no damage) to stop the attack.

*R3T12:* Caedmon, you are flanking a wounded goblin dog with Rose.  What do you do?

Rose on deck, Kurgol in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Shalelu:  21.  _Mirror image_ (5).
Rellin: 19.
Celiss:  15.  Rapier stuck in ground; STR 20 to extract.
GD3:  14.  (5:13).  Celiss. 
Caedmon:  12.  Armiger's mark on GD1.
Rose: 10.  Next to Kurgol.
Kurgol: 5. 
*_  Force screen_ til end R21.
GD4:    4.  (9:13). 

*DEAD:*  Goblin dog (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T12:*  Caedmon drops the goblin dog with a solid stroke, and now only one remains, the one attacking Celiss.

*R3T10:*  Rose, 10' to stand next to Celiss and threaten the final goblin dog.  What do you do?

Kurgol on deck, Shalelu in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Shalelu:  21.  _Mirror image_ (5).
Rellin: 19.
Celiss:  15.  Rapier stuck in ground; STR 20 to extract.
GD3:  14.  (5:13).  Celiss. 
Caedmon:  12.  Armiger's mark on GD1.
Rose: 10.  Next to Kurgol.
Kurgol: 5. 
*_  Force screen_ til end R21.

*DEAD:*  Goblin dog (3).

----------


## lostsole31

"BREE YARK!" comes the call as arrows fire at the biggest-looking longshanks there.  The first arrow crits Caedmon in the belly for *11*, though all the rest whiz by or bounce off of his armor.

Begin Round One ...

*R1T23-22.5:*  Two goblins fire again at the scary big man, but the warder's armor holds true.

*R1T22:* Rose, what do you do?  There are a half-dozen goblins, 10' to the closest two.  They are all in a relatively clump.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


G1:  23.
G2:  22.5.
Rose:  22.
Shalelu:  21.
Rellin: 19.
G3:  17.
G4:  16.
Celiss:  15.
Kurgol:  12.
Caedmon:  12.
G5:  9.
G6:  8.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T22:* Rose growls calmly. "You wouldn't happen to have any sort of area attacks today, would you? No, you never do, right Rellin?"  She moves behind Caedmon, and grabs her staff, holding it to the sky,  she allows the spirits that help her to surround and infuse her, drawing  upon their knowledge and power to gain access to new abilities. "Stay together guys, I'll protect us."

She draws upon the fickle nature of unseen spirits for access to equally fickle magics.

*R1T21:*  Shalelu spends her turn keeping Shadowmist calmed.

*R1T19:* Rellin, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


G1:  23.
G2:  22.5.
Rose:  22.  
Shalelu:  21.
Rellin: 19.
G3:  17.
G4:  16.
Celiss:  15.
Kurgol:  12.
Caedmon:  12.
G5:  9.
G6:  8.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T19:*  Rellin draws upon his magic to heal Caedmon's wounds (*9*) before the Goblins have a chance to make them worse. 

*R1T17-16:*  Two of the goblins shriek with that healing and point at Rellin and shoot their bows (and miss).

*R1T15:* Celiss, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


G1:  23.
G2:  22.5.
Rose:  22.  
Shalelu:  21.
Rellin: 19.
G3:  17.
G4:  16.
Celiss:  15.
Kurgol:  12.
Caedmon:  12.
G5:  9.
G6:  8.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T15:*  Celiss calls upon the absolutist nature of her heritage and drops an _order's wrath_ in the middle of the goblins.  An impossibly precise cube of light covers nearly the entire room, ending inches from Caedmon's face, and many subsidiary gridlines form.  In the end, though, none of the goblins are seriously wounded, sporting minor score lines on their arms or face.

*R1T12:*  Kurgol goes right into a rage and charges the nearest goblin and crumples it.

*R1T12:*  Caedmon gets into a defensive stance while slowly walking forward, his muscles increasing in thickness as he does, and practically taunting goblins to hit him while he is a juggernaut with sword and shield.

*R1T9-8:*  Two of the rear-most goblins shoot at Rellin (missing wildly).

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...*

*R2T22.5:*  A goblin drops his bow and takes out his short sword to attack Kurgol.

*R2T22:* Rose, what do you do?  You would have to move around to the goblin group's "flank" to get to melee with an opponent (15' travel, 20' if you want to face directly from side rather than cattie-corner).

Shalelu on deck, Rellin in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


 G1:  23.  (-4:11).
G2:  22.5.  (10:11).  Kurgol (corner).
Rose:  22.  
Shalelu:  21.
Rellin: 19.
G3:  17.  (9:11).
G4:  16.  (9:11).
Celiss:  15.
Kurgol:  12.  Raging!!!  Charged.
Caedmon:  12.  +2 Strength (Physical Enhancement).
G5:  9.  (9:11).
G6:  8.  (9:11).

DEAD GOBLINS:

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T22:*  Rose moves to give Rellin some cover, and then cast an Illusion in a  spot to create a wall between her and the goblins. It'll only fill one  five foot square, and she's gonna leave five feet between her and it,  but place herself such that the wall will block apparent line of effect  from as many goblins as possible.  

*R2T21:*  Shalelu spends the round keeping Shadowmist from freaking out.

*R2T19:* Rellin, what do you do?

2 goblins on deck and in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


 G1:  23.  (-4:11).
G2:  22.5.  (10:11).  Kurgol (corner).
Rose:  22.  Concentrating on illusory 5' x 5' x5' brick wall.
Shalelu:  21.
Rellin: 19.
G3:  17.  (9:11).
G4:  16.  (9:11).
Celiss:  15.
Kurgol:  12.  Raging!!!  Charged.
Caedmon:  12.  +2 Strength (Physical Enhancement).
G5:  9.  (9:11).
G6:  8.  (9:11).

DEAD GOBLINS:

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T19:*  Rellin readies one of his veils.  

*R2T17-16:*  One of the goblins steps around the wall -- *ZOT* as Rellin's blast misses -- and the goblin has a shortsword in hand.  He shouts something and then readies his shield.  

*R2T15:* Celiss, what do you do?

Kurgol on deck, Caedmon in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


 G1:  23.  (-4:11).
G2:  22.5.  (10:11).  Kurgol (corner).
Rose:  22.  Concentrating on illusory 5' x 5' x5' brick wall.
Shalelu:  21.
Rellin: 19.
G3:  17.  (9:11).
G4:  16.  (9:11).
Celiss:  15.
Kurgol:  12.  Raging!!!  Charged.
Caedmon:  12.  +2 Strength (Physical Enhancement).
G5:  9.  (9:11).
G6:  8.  (9:11).

DEAD GOBLINS:

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T15:*  Celiss goes up to just 5' shy of the brick wall, casts a spell, and a  gout of flame bursts out to engulf the entire area (I hope).  There are a lot of screams of pain and terror after that, followed by a lot of clattering and thumping of bodies and weapons on the earthen floor.  Only one goblin still stands (that you see) - the one on the corner facing off against Kurgol, and even that one appears disabled.  

*R2T12:*  Kurgol balances after the charge, continues his rage, and practically caves in the goblin's left shoulder with a hammerfist.  It crumples to the floor.  Kurgol comes out of his rage.  "All clear behind the wall.  They've all dropped."

*Combat Ends ...*

What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


 G2:  22.5.  (-9:11). 
Rose:  22.  Concentrating on illusory 5' x 5' x5' brick wall.
Shalelu:  21.
Rellin: 19.
G3:  17.  (-1:11).
G4:  16.  (-1:11).
Celiss:  15.
Kurgol:  12.  Raging!!!  Charged.
Caedmon:  12.  +2 Strength (Physical Enhancement).
 G5:  9.  (-1:11).
G6:  8.  (-1:11).

DEAD GOBLINS: 1.

----------


## lostsole31

Stabilization check for fallen goblins ...

DEAD GOBLINS: 2

STABLE
G2 (-9), G3 (-1), G4 (-5), G6 (-1).

----------


## lostsole31

*Readied** ...*

A volley of goblin arrows, comes out at the big half-orc.  One completely misses, one bounces off of his forcefield, but the other four hit true for a total of *14*.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T23:*  Shalelu darts inside and to the left along the southern internal wall of the entrance room.  Since the gobbos only have bows out, she has no problem doing a spell on herself after taking stock of the situation.

*R1T19:*  G1 fires at Kurgol, missing.  He then drops his bow and readies his shield.

*R1T17:* Celiss, what do you do?  You don't have LOS into the stockade.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Shalelu:  23.  _Bear's endurance_.
G1:  19.  (11:11).  18 arrows remaining.  Bow dropped.  Shield readied.
Celiss:  17.
G2:  16.  (11:11).  19 arrows remaining.
G3:  15.  (11:11).  19 arrows remaining.
G4:  14.  (11:11).  19 arrows remaining.
G5:  13.  (11:11).  19 arrows remaining.
G6:  12.  (11:11).  19 arrows remaining.
Kurgol:  10.  _Bull's strength, enlarge person, force screen_.  RAGING!!!
Rose:  8.
Rellin:  7.
Caedmon:  6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:*  Celiss goes in, passing several unprepared goblins to stand and face the eastern column.  She drops an elbow on G5's melon for 10.  Amazingly, the goblin doesn't fall, but it might not realize yet that it should be dead. 

*R1T16-12:*  G2 shoots at Kurgol, its arrow skimming off his mental defense.  G3 drops his bow draws his short sword and attacks Shalelu.  G4, G5, and G6 do the same against Celiss.  G4 fumbles and dazes himself.  G5 hits a magical force effect not unlike a _shield_ since it is a little further away from the body than a normal _mage armor_.  G6 is parried.

*R1T10:*  Kurgol continues his rage.  He boots G3 for hard enough to drop him in a single kick.  Kurgol then moves in some.

*R1T8:* Rose, Kurgol isn't blocking the entrance from moving into the stockade, but definitely from getting a good shot with any type of missile attack.  What do you do?

Rellin on deck, Caedmon in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Shalelu:  23.  _Bear's endurance_.
G1:  19.  (11:11).  18 arrows remaining.  Bow dropped.  Shield readied.
Celiss:  17.
G2:  16.  (11:11).  18 arrows remaining.
 G3:  15.  (-3:11).  19 arrows remaining.  Bow dropped.  Short sword in hand.
G4:  14.  (11:11).  19 arrows remaining.  Bow dropped.  Short sword in hand.  DAZED til begin R4T14!!!  (Will DC each round to end.)
G5:  13.  (1:11).  19 arrows remaining.  Bow dropped.  Short sword in hand.
G6:  12.  (11:11).  19 arrows remaining.  Bow dropped.  Short sword in hand.
Kurgol:  10.  _Bull's strength, enlarge person, force screen_.  RAGING!!!
Rose:  8.
Rellin:  7.
Caedmon:  6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T8:* Rose tumbles in beside Kurgol to get into a position to fight, but she is thrown off enough that G6 still gets an attack on her. While Rose squeezes past Kurgol and the doorway, G6 crits Rose in the neck for *7*.  Rose comes out of her situation angrily, drawing upon her power to strike quickly at the goblin with an  impressive combo of punches. She returns the favor of a critical by punching the goblin in its left arm, breaking its forearm for *7 + 4 fire*.  Unable to even pull out its shield to protect it now, Rose's second punch is poised to finish it off, but Rose slips and barely keeps her footing.
*Spoiler: Notes for Rose*
Show

They were noted with an "!", but it turns out that you asterisked those two maneuvers anyway.  To get rid of some confusion, what I did was to put G next to granted maneuvers and W next to those that are withheld. _Hunting Serpent Blow_ is now granted.  You have 4 Animus.  You start your first round of battle with 5, you use 1 to bring it to 4.  You initiated a maneuver this round, so at the end of the round your animus increases back to 5.  Yes, it will be 6 by the time you start your next turn, but that's because you gain one Animus at the start of the turn.  Effectively 6, but no ... technically only 5 until your turn.

*R1T7:*  Rellin stops focusing on his magic, but unlike normal, Kurgol continues  to be enveloped in the light blue aura of his Haste Magic. With a quick  and powerful gesture, Kurgol finds himself enveloped also in a white  light, his wounds closing up as though they had never existed.  

*R1T6:*  Caedmon double moves to get into position on the western side.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T23:*  The way paved, Shalelu now opens up her killing volley.  Her first shot grazes G2's lower swordarm for *7*.  Her second shot to its right foot drops it.  Her third shot to G1's left shoulder disables him for *11*.

*R2T19:*  Despite now being disabled, the warrior makes a suicidal charge at Shalelu, but Kurgol brains it before it can get to her.

*R2T17:* Celiss, what do you do?

Goblins on deck and in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Shalelu:  23.  _Bear's endurance_.
Celiss:  17.
 G2:  16.  (-2:11).  18 arrows remaining.
 G3:  15.  (-3:11).  19 arrows remaining.  Bow dropped.  Short sword in hand.
G4:  14.  (11:11).  19 arrows remaining.  Bow dropped.  Short sword in hand.  DAZED til begin R4T14!!!  (Will DC each round to end.)
G5:  13.  (1:11).  19 arrows remaining.  Bow dropped.  Short sword in hand.
G6:  12.  (0:11).  19 arrows remaining.  Bow dropped.  Short sword in hand.  Shield arm broken.  AOO used.
Kurgol:  10.  _Bull's strength, enlarge person, force screen_.  RAGING!!!  Haste effect until end R3T7.
Rose:  8.
Rellin:  7.
Caedmon:  6.

DEAD:  G1.  Arrows (18).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T17:*  Celiss kicks once with a flurry at the one in front of her, nailing it in the head for *6* and dropping it.  She continues against the disabled one to the south - keeping her foot extended too long.  The goblin bites on her foot, but can't get through Celiss' protection.  Celiss then side-steps to the north.

*R2T14-12:*  G4 is dazed.  G6, though disabled, tries to stab Rose (badly).  It is overcome by its wounds and falls.

*R2T10:*  Kurgol steps through and right in to straddle the four fallen goblins (1,2,5,6).  He does a full power fist right on G4, the last remaining goblin, for 16 ... easily dropping it.

*Combat Ends ...*

I need to know now, where do R&R stand on the morality/ philosophy of ending the lives of the goblins?  Are they morally opposed to the coup de grace ... yea or no?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Shalelu:  23.  _Bear's endurance_.
Celiss:  17.
 G2:  16.  (-3:11).  18 arrows remaining.
 G3:  15.  (-4:11).  19 arrows remaining.  Bow dropped.  Short sword in hand.
G4:  14.  (11:11).  19 arrows remaining.  Bow dropped.  Short sword in hand.  DAZED til begin R4T14!!!  (Will DC 20 each round to end.)
 G5:  13.  (-6:11).  19 arrows remaining.  Bow dropped.  Short sword in hand.
 G6:  12.  (-1:11).  19 arrows remaining.  Bow dropped.  Short sword in hand.  Shield arm broken.  AOO used.
Kurgol:  10.  _Bull's strength, enlarge person, force screen_.  RAGING!!!  Haste effect until end R3T7.
Rose:  8.
Rellin:  7.
Caedmon:  6.

DEAD:  G1.  Arrows (18).

----------


## lostsole31

*Begin Round One ...

R1T24:*  Quick as a flash, Kurgol wastes no time in getting all the way across the room to stand by the chief and his pet.  Though his adamantine boarding axe is still in hand, Kurgol instead concentrates very slightly and there is a sound around his hand and a strange, warping field.  Instead of punching he reaches out to touch the chief.  He places his hand on Ripunugget's right thigh and instantly the goblin is whalloped for *13 damage*.

*R1T22:* Celiss, though you see no other assailants, you are sure they are on their way.  What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kurgol:  24.
Celiss:  22.
Caedmon:  20.
Warchanter:  18.
GC1:  17.
Warchief Ripnugget:  16.
Stickfoot:  15.9.
Rellin:  10.
Shalelu:  9.
Rose:  8.
GC2:  7.
GC3:  6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T22:*  Celiss sidesteps to open up the shooting gallery, but then faces  off-angle and lets loose with the very mental tortures of Hell.  There is a shrieking sound from behind the throne at at the same time as the green skin of the goblin and his mount turns several shades paler.  

*R1T20:* Caedmon, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kurgol:  24.
Celiss:  22.
Caedmon:  20.
Warchanter:  18.  PANICKED til end R5T22!!!
GC1:  17.
Warchief Ripnugget:  16.  PANICKED til end R5T22!!!
Stickfoot:  15.9.  PANICKED til end R5T22!!!
Rellin:  10.
Shalelu:  9.
Rose:  8.
GC2:  7.
GC3:  6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T20:*  Caedmon lets out a hearty yell and rushes forward, smashing his blade into the goblin's ... sturdy, unyielding breastplate.
*Spoiler*
Show

_Demoralizing roar_ wasn't readied (which I imagine is what "R" means).  But, it is a fine RP battle yell, to be sure.

*R1T18:*  A goblin female zooms out from behind the throne, nothing in her hand, but that doesn't stop Caedmon from wanting to see some blood on his blade.  Well, he is partly successful in this regard.  She zooms by faster than he expected and his sword whips around him.  He feels something warm at that spot at the back of his head as he takes *8 bleed*!  Anyway, she has to cut across when she gets to the heroes to the south and go around but she makes out the ruined double doors.

*R1T17:*  A goblin command climbs down the NW stanchion to then end its movement behind Celiss, flanking her with the chieftain.

*R1T16:*  Warchief Ripnugget drops his short sword in mortal terror and tries to guide his mount up and along the northern wall, just over Kurgol's head.  But before he does that, Caedmon - ever alert to the changing tide of battle tries to make up for what is now a poor record and cuts at the chief as he leaves but finds the chief to be too quick as the tip of Caedmon's sword just barely scrapes along the goblin's armor.  Kurgol does better as he gives the chief an elbow smash for *6*.  The animal he rides is fast and quickly comes back down onto the ground and races down the west side of the room and out the door.

*R1T10:* Rellin, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kurgol:  24.
Celiss:  22.
Caedmon:  20.  Suffering 1d6 BLEED/ round; Heal DC 20 or any curative magic will stop it.
 Warchanter:  18.  PANICKED til end R5T22!!!  25' past the double doors.
GC1:  17.
Warchief Ripnugget:  16.  PANICKED til end R5T22!!!  35' past double doors.
*  Stickfoot:  15.9.  PANICKED til end R5T22!!!
Rellin:  10.
Shalelu:  9.
Rose:  8.
GC2:  7.
GC3:  6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T10:*  Rellin knows he won't be able to pursue the mounted chieftain, and instead yells out to the others. "You guys pursue the chief; Rose and I can handle the weaker ones!!!" 

After that, he draws upon his magic, enveloping the remaining goblin in  a bright aura that hinders its movements heavily.  

*R1T9:*  So impaired, Shalelu fires a volley at the goblin commando.  Her first shot is a tenancious wound to the left knee for *14 + 1 CON*.  The second shot misses, and a third shot hits it in the head for *7*.

*R1T8:* Rose, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kurgol:  24.
Celiss:  22.
Caedmon:  20.  Suffering 1d6 BLEED/ round; Heal DC 20 or any curative magic will stop it.
 Warchanter:  18.  PANICKED til end R5T22!!!  25' past the double doors.
 GC1:  17.  (5:26, 12:13 CON).  SLOWED til end R3T10!!!
Warchief Ripnugget:  16.  PANICKED til end R5T22!!!  35' past double doors.
*  Stickfoot:  15.9.  PANICKED til end R5T22!!!
Rellin:  10.
Shalelu:  9.
Rose:  8.
GC2:  7.
GC3:  6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T8:*  Rose rushes in on the commando with a spin kick, her foot catching fire just before she brains it for *6 + 4 fire*.  It is enough to drop him as he begins to burn.
*Spoiler: Rose*
Show

You know have _temporal burn_.

*R1T7-6:*  Two more commandos climb down the stanchions and threaten the party.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T24:*  Kurgol concentrates on himself, and his features swell and distend, his face becoming even more porcine, as thick, bristly hair covers him.  He then circles around to flank GC2 with Rose.

*R2T22:* Celiss, what do you do?

Caedmon on deck (and bleeding), Rellin the next "active" in the hole (not to be confused with anyone panicked and out or burning and dying) ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kurgol:  24.
Celiss:  22.
Caedmon:  20.  Suffering 1d6 BLEED/ round; Heal DC 20 or any curative magic will stop it.
 Warchanter:  18.  PANICKED til end R5T22!!!  25' past the double doors.
 GC1:  17.  (-10:26, 12:13 CON).  SLOWED til end R3T10!!!  On fire for til end R5T8.
Warchief Ripnugget:  16.  PANICKED til end R5T22!!!  35' past double doors.
*  Stickfoot:  15.9.  PANICKED til end R5T22!!!
Rellin:  10.
Shalelu:  9.
Rose:  8.
GC2:  7.
GC3:  6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T22:*  Celiss moves down along the east side of the room to come up  behind GC3 (flank with Rose).  She then stabs at the goblin with her rapier, but it sweeps away the attack with its horsechopper.

*R2T20:*  Caedmon, you suffer *1 bleed*.  What do you do?

Rellin on deck, Shalelu in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kurgol:  24.
Celiss:  22.
Caedmon:  20.  Suffering 1d6 BLEED/ round; Heal DC 20 or any curative magic will stop it.
 Warchanter:  18.  PANICKED til end R5T22!!!  25' past the double doors.
 GC1:  17.  (-10:26, 12:13 CON).  SLOWED til end R3T10!!!  On fire for til end R5T8.
Warchief Ripnugget:  16.  PANICKED til end R5T22!!!  35' past double doors.
*  Stickfoot:  15.9.  PANICKED til end R5T22!!!
Rellin:  10.
Shalelu:  9.
Rose:  8.
GC2:  7.
GC3:  6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T20:*  Caedmon moves through the pain as he closes on the nearest goblin and pounds him for *20*!
*Spoiler: Caedmon*
Show

He is currently in the _stance of aggression_, so that was an additional 1d6 added.

*R2T10:*  With his first target down, Rellin attacks another  Goblin with his slowing aura of magic, stepping away to block its  ability to charge at him.
*Spoiler: Rellin*
Show

The goblin has cover, but not total cover ... you can see him (and he can see you) so you are concentrating.

*R2T9:*  Shalelu shoots GC2 for *10*, dropping him.  She then sidesteps down to the eastern wall where Rellin had been standing and shoots GC3 in the left shoulder for *11*.

*R2T8:* Rose, what do you do?

GC3 on deck, Kurgol in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kurgol:  24.
Celiss:  22.
Caedmon:  20.  Suffering 1d6 BLEED/ round; Heal DC 20 or any curative magic will stop it.
*  Stance of Aggression (-2 AC, +1d6 damage).
 Warchanter:  18.  PANICKED til end R5T22!!!  25' past the double doors.
Warchief Ripnugget:  16.  PANICKED til end R5T22!!!  35' past double doors.
*  Stickfoot:  15.9.  PANICKED til end R5T22!!!
Rellin:  10.  Concentrating on _improved slow_ on GC3.
Shalelu:  9.
Rose:  8.
 GC2:  7.  (-6:26).
GC3:  6.  (15:26).  _Improved slow_ (staggered, -1 AC, attack rolls, Ref saves).

DEAD:  GC1.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T8:*  Rose takes a few quick strikes at the nearest Goblin, hoping to take him down and move on to the next, but her attacks are wild.
*Spoiler*
Show

_Hunting serpent blow_ granted, +2 animus.
 
*R2T6:*  GC3 attacks Rose with his horsechopper, but his swing is so slow it is laughably easy for Rose to dodge it.  The goblin, only now understanding the effect of Rellin's magic, begins to tremble some (but even that trembling is funny).  Still, he is committed to a "good death" for a goblin.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T24:*  Kurgol begins raging and closes.  He the goblin for *14*, but his bite doesn't get through.

*R3T22:*  Celiss, this goblin is barely standing.  What do you do?

Caedmon on deck, Rellin in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kurgol:  24.  _Animal affinity (STR)_.  RAGING!!!
Celiss:  22.
Caedmon:  20.  Suffering 1d6 BLEED/ round; Heal DC 20 or any curative magic will stop it.
*  Stance of Aggression (-2 AC, +1d6 damage).
 Warchanter:  18.  PANICKED til end R5T22!!!  25' past the double doors.
Warchief Ripnugget:  16.  PANICKED til end R5T22!!!  35' past double doors.
*  Stickfoot:  15.9.  PANICKED til end R5T22!!!
Rellin:  10.  Concentrating on _improved slow_ on GC3.
Shalelu:  9.
Rose:  8.
 GC2:  7.  (-7:26).
GC3:  6.  (1:26).  _Improved slow_ (staggered, -1 AC, attack rolls, Ref saves).

DEAD:  GC1.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T22:*  Celiss does a double-kick to the goblin.  It blocks the first with its shield, but didn't expect a second kick and gets clipped behind the ear for *4*.  Not a powerful kick, but enough to drop it.

*R3T20:* Caedmon, you take *1 bleed*.  No visible enemies about.  What do you do?

Rellin on deck, Shaelu in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kurgol:  24.  _Animal affinity (STR)_.  RAGING!!!
Celiss:  22.
Caedmon:  20.  Suffering 1d6 BLEED/ round; Heal DC 20 or any curative magic will stop it.
*  Stance of Aggression (-2 AC, +1d6 damage).
 Warchanter:  18.  PANICKED til end R5T22!!!  25' past the double doors.
Warchief Ripnugget:  16.  PANICKED til end R5T22!!!  35' past double doors.
*  Stickfoot:  15.9.  PANICKED til end R5T22!!!
Rellin:  10.  Concentrating on _improved slow_ on GC3.
Shalelu:  9.
Rose:  8.
 GC2:  7.  (-7:26).
 GC3:  6.  (-3:26).  _Improved slow_ (staggered, -1 AC, attack rolls, Ref saves).

DEAD:  GC1.

----------


## lostsole31

*Begin Round One ...

R1T15:*  "He's ready for us this time.  Setting up for a charge 30' north of the door!" Shalelu says as she rushes past Asher.  Her bow begins to crackle with electricity, though Shalelu is unharmed.  She casts a spell and fires an arrow at the same time.  Asher sees the arrow fly forth and hit the goblin chief in the right brachial artery for *16 + 21 electricity*.

*R1T14:* Helt, the door in front of you has not yet been pushed open (so you don't technically know the layout nor see the enemy yet).  What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Shalelu:  15.  Bow is _+1 shocking_ in addition to normal til end R10T15.
Helt:  14.
Toros:  13.
Keghart:  10.
Asher:  9.
Warchief Ripnugget:  7.
*  Stickfoot:  7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14:*  Helt steps up, takes out and drinks one of his own cure-alls, being given *7 temporary hp*.  He then opens the door to give everyone full sight line as needed.

*R1T13:*  Toros moves forward, taking out his scimitar which soon becomes enveloped in a bright fire.  Well ahead of everyone else, he calls out, *"Warchief Ripnugguet! I am the interest of the Lady of Fire!"*

Toros is now limned with a faint glow and has ruined any charge the Warchief might have hoped to have made.

*R1T10:* Keghart, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Shalelu:  15.  Bow is _+1 shocking_ in addition to normal til end R10T15.
Helt:  14.  7 temporary hit points til beginning R11T14.
Toros:  13.  Ignite weapon + flaming burst weapon til beginning R5T13.  Smite vs. Ripnugget!!!
Keghart:  10.
Asher:  9.
Warchief Ripnugget:  7.
*  Stickfoot:  7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T10:*  Keghart moves up and opens the other door.  

*R1T9:* Helt, what do you do?  You were thinking about a stop-motion controlling attack, but Toros just took the fight to the enemy with surprising speed for a man in armor.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Shalelu:  15.  Bow is _+1 shocking_ in addition to normal til end R10T15.
Toros:  13.  Ignite weapon + flaming burst weapon til beginning R5T13.  Smite vs. Ripnugget!!!
Keghart:  10.
Helt: 9.
Asher: 8.
Warchief Ripnugget:  7.
*  Stickfoot:  7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T9:*  Helt will move in and take cover behind a column, creating a  quick concoction that he flings against the wall behind and to the side  of Warchief Ripnugget, allowing it to break open and expel a massive  amount of compressed air to batter the goblin and his mount for *1 NL* each.  It's not a lot of damage, but gecko and rider are pushed 5' to the SE.

*R1T8:* Asher, now that you can finally go ... there is too much in the way to get a LOS on the enemy from your position.  What do you do?

Warchief Ripnugget/ Stickfoot on deck, Shalelu in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Shalelu:  15.  Bow is _+1 shocking_ in addition to normal til end R10T15.
Toros:  13.  Ignite weapon + flaming burst weapon til beginning R5T13.  Smite vs. Ripnugget!!!
Keghart:  10.
Helt: 9.
Asher: 8.
Warchief Ripnugget:  7.
*  Stickfoot:  7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T8:*  Asher moves up, taking cover behind a pillar and firing at the Warchief, grazing his left shin for *3*.

*R1T7:*  Of course, Asher is now looking at an unfettered charge lane from the enemy.  The warchief glowers at Asher and shouts a challenge at him and charges, saluting the banner of the Thistletop goblins propped on his back as he rides forth.  As he moves, Toros tries to cut the goblin but fails.  The chief quickly closes the distance and Asher soon gets hit in the chest from a goblin short sword for a devastating *27*!  To add injury to injury, the gecko bites powerfully with a crit into Asher's right upper leg for *21* ... enough to instantly drop the gunslinger!  :Eek:   Asher falls, his unloaded gun clattering beside him.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T15:*  Shalelu, though she doesn't quite see the warchief himself, sees how quickly the new guy was dropped.  She casts a spell on herself for protection.  She takes a very circuitous route along the outer west to come up behind the warchief, her scimitar now in hand.

*R2T13:*  Toros does the same thing from the opposite direction, straddling the fallen gunslinger.  He slashes the goblin along the chest for *15*.

*R2T10:* Keghart, what do you do?  The android was down with two shots and you don't know if he is still "operating."

Helt on deck, Asher in the hole (go ahead and make a stabilization check) ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Shalelu:  15.  Bow is _+1 shocking_ in addition to normal til end R10T15.
Toros:  13.  Ignite weapon + flaming burst weapon til beginning R5T13.  Smite vs. Ripnugget!!!
Keghart:  10.
Helt: 9.
 Asher: 8.  DYING!!!
Warchief Ripnugget:  7.  Challenge vs. Asher.  Charged.
*  Stickfoot:  7.  Charged.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T10:*  Keghart moves in well past his brother to get a clear line of  fire at the warchief and casts a spell. A ray of heat shoots forth at  the goblin to hit him in the belly for *16 fire*.  

*R2T9:*  Helt steps out of the Warchief's reach, allowing the others to  focus on him, and kneels beside Asher from the far side. Drawing one of  his Cure-alls, he uncorks it and attempts to slide the liquid into the  Androids mouth, hoping to stave off the others death, giving Asher *7 temporary*, enough to bring him to consciousness and end his healing.*Spoiler: Note*
Show

Just in case you play again and read this for review, you don't actually know (or rather, your PC doesn't) the power of each cure-all.  It is rolled randomly.  You happen to give him the 7-pointer, but that should still help him.


*R2T8:* Asher, you are conscious, prone, and your gun is on the floor next to you.  Helt is kneeling by your head to the south, and Toros is bravely striding above you to fend off the Warchief.  What do you do?*Spoiler: Asher*
Show

So, if you do anything, you will cease to be a non-combatant and you will create an obstacle unless you clear the square.  You have to crawl out of the square (provoking an AOO) to physically move before you could stand.  You haven't done anything to get the warchief's attention (or his pet).  Do you just take a chill pill, or tempt fate?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Shalelu:  15.  Bow is _+1 shocking_ in addition to normal til end R10T15.
Toros:  13.  Ignite weapon + flaming burst weapon til beginning R5T13.  Smite vs. Ripnugget!!!
Keghart:  10.
Helt: 9.
 Asher: 8. 
Warchief Ripnugget:  7.  Challenge vs. Asher.  Charged.
*  Stickfoot:  7.  Charged.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T8:*  Asher opens his eyes to see the warchief in furious combat next  to him and his pistol between himself and the chief. Not wanting to draw  its ire when he is in such a precarious position, he waits for an  opportune time to get up and grab it.

*R2T7-6:*  The warchief and his mount recover from the charge.  He sees a famous goblin hunter behind him, and his fury changes from his first fallen foe to the elven woman as he shouts a challenge in Goblin.  He scores a crit in her shoulder for *21*.  He then sidesteps his mount between the pillars so as not to be flanked.  As soon as he does that Asher - protected by the pillar - grabs his pistol.  Meanwhile, Stickfoot (the giant gecko) snaps at Shalelu.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T15:*  Shalelu steps to face the warchief and his mount squarely.  She is now in some type of elven battle-dance, her blade practically singing as she moves her blade, and from her movements and the song coming out of her mouth as much in intuitive rapture her hand and weapon glow a chilling blow.  She strikes forth just as brilliantly as the chief.  Her scimitar cuts deep into his left elbow for 17, itself enough to cleave off his arm and strike through into his heart, wherein the blue energy releases.  The goblin chief's entire body flash freezes and he falls off his mount, parts of his body breaking or even shattering as he has been frozen solid.

*R3T14:*  Toros moves to the side, the faint holy aura about him already abating with the chief's death.  He hits Stickfoot with his own scimitar for *12 + 6 fire*.

*R3T10:*  Keghart now zooms to the southwestern corner and raises his arm.  There is a strange, soft whining noise that gets higher in pitch before a burst of something shoots from Keg's palm.  A beam or projectile (hard to tell) way overshoots and hits the northern wall.  *"SORRY!  Sorry, first time trying it out in battle."*

*R3T9:*  Helt just holds off, feeling that the battle is well in hand.  *"What the heck was that?  Some kind of Numerian wrist shooter?"*

*R3T7:*  The gecko's beloved master dead, the giant gecko just attacks with abandon and its very wide mouth snaps on Shalelu's right forearm for *12*.

*R3T6:* Asher, you don't actually see the giant gecko, and you only now that the goblin chief is dead because his head snapped off when he fell and rolled to one square north of you, its icy countenance staring at you now in grisly fashion.  What do you do?

Shalelu on deck, Toros in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Shalelu:  15.  Bow is _+1 shocking_ in addition to normal til end R10T15.
Toros:  13.  Ignite weapon + flaming burst weapon til beginning R5T13. 
Keghart:  10.
Helt: 9.
Stickfoot:  7. 
 Asher: 6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T6:*  Asher quickly reloads and scans around for an enemy to emerge.  

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T15:*  Shalelu steps around so as to be flanking with the gecko with Toros.  It's a good thing to, for only from its distraction does her blow land, but does so nicely for *7*.

*R4T13:*  Toros nods at Shalelu for her good positioning and then hits Stickfoot so hard (*12 + 1 fire*) it is spun around (and flat-footed)!

*R4T10:*  Seeing an advantage, Keghart casts _scorching ray_.  With the second fumble in a row, this time the ray hits Toros in the arm for *13 fire*!  :Small Eek:   Despite worshipping a goddess of fire and having fire on his sword now, Toros feels all of it and roars in anger, shooting back a withering glance at his inept brother.

"Now that I recognize," quips Helt with a poker face.

*R4T7-6:*  Stickfoot bites at Shalelu, whose leather blocks the bite.  

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T15:*  Shalelu misses with her attack, her sword skimming off of the pillar.

*R5T13:*  Toros puts his scimitar into his shield-hand and prays to Sarenrae with the other. He is given *8*.  He puts grabs his scimitar again and strikes but is bebuffed by the gecko's hide.

*R5T10:*  Keghart tries his palm-shooting-thing again, and this time he's successful as the creature gets hit for *4*.

*R5T7:*  Shalelu's armor again saves her from the gecko.

*R5T6:*  A loud report is heard and a musket ball slams into Stickfoot's head for 21.  It falls down, and Shalelu finishes it off.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Shalelu:  15.  Bow is _+1 shocking_ in addition to normal til end R10T15.
Toros:  13.  Ignite weapon + flaming burst weapon til beginning R5T13. 
Keghart:  10.
Helt: 9.  DELAYING!!!
Stickfoot:  7.  
 Asher: 6.  Loaded.  See readied action!!!

----------


## lostsole31

Asher pulls out his revolver, but doesn't get a chance to signal anything before he hears the obvious sounds of casting.
*Spoiler: Asher*
Show

He didn't see the casting, but hearing it was enough for him to realize that an invisible something just south of you cast _mirror image_. It doesn't sound goblin, but does sound female.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T22:* Valbard, you heard a woman casting a spell in the room where Asher is (you can't determine the spell.  What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Valbard: 22.
Shalelu: 21.
Lyrie Akenja: 20. _Invisibility_. _Mirror Image_ (2).
Asher: 11. Pistol in hand.
Keghart: 8.
Toros: 6.
Opal: 6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T22:* Valbard zooms in, running atop the table while taking out his  cold iron dagger and thrusting into the southwest space and continuing  off the table to the northeast.

*R1T21:*  Not sure of what is happening, Shalelu casts a spell on herself.

*R1T20:*  A voice casting another spell (_shatter_) is heard in the same spot.  A woman appears at the same time as Toros' scimitar is humming from vibrations (but is undamaged).  The woman is in her early twenties, with dark skin and long hair braided tightly into cornrows.  She has the protection of a weak _mirror image_ (2 images), and wields a dagger.
*Spoiler: Enemy Spellcaster*
Show



*R1T11:* Asher, the spellcaster has revealed herself ... and it is a human woman from another continent.  A cat is poking out of a carry-case made for it, and with such capable spells as _invisibility_, _mirror image_, and _shatter_, no doubt this is a wizard, though what she is doing in the underfane of a goblin stronghold is yet unknown.  What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Valbard: 22.
Shalelu: 21. _Shield_.
Lyrie Akenja: 20. _Mirror Image_ (2).
Asher: 11. Pistol in hand.
Keghart: 8.
Toros: 6.
Opal: 6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T11:* Asher maneuvers to get a clear shot at the wizard. He fires and dismisses an image (1 remaining).

*R1T8:* Keghart, 15' from your position you see a Garundi wizard female with one image remaining on a _mirror image_ spell.  What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Valbard: 22.
Shalelu: 21. _Shield_.
Lyrie Akenja: 20. _Mirror Image_ (1).
Asher: 11. Pistol in hand.
Keghart: 8.
Toros: 6.
Opal: 6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T8:* Keghart casts a spell, *"Miss, I need you to stand down!  Everyone else, hold off for a second until we see if she complies."* 

*R1T6:*  Toros answers her brother, *"I shall not spoil your spell, but I see the faint mark of evil in her, so either she will be redeemed by your actions or mine."*

*R1T5:* Opal, you don't even see what's going on.  You don't know what spell Keghart cast.  What do you do?

Valbard on deck, Shalelu in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Valbard: 22.
Shalelu: 21. _Shield_.
Lyrie Akenja: 20. _Mirror Image_ (1).  CHARMED by Keghart!!!
Asher: 11. Pistol in hand, loaded.
Keghart: 8.
Toros: 6.
Opal: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T5:* _Well, this is either gonna work or it's not._ Opal thought. She paused, waiting to see if this would pan out.  

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T22-21:*  Valbard and Shalelu delay ...

*R2T20:*  The woman looks around, not dropping her guard, but not attacking.  "Who are you," she calls out to Keghart, "and who are the rest of these people?!"

*R2T11:* Asher, what do you do?

Keghart on deck, Toros in the hole, Valbard/ Shalelu/ Spellcaster/ Opal delaying ... vocals free (within reason) ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Valbard: 22. DELAYING!!!
Shalelu: 21. _Shield_. DELAYING!!!
Lyrie Akenja: 20. _Mirror Image_ (1).  CHARMED by Keghart!!! DELAYING!!!
Asher: 11. Pistol in hand, loaded.
Keghart: 8.
Toros: 6.
Opal: 5. DELAYING!!

----------


## lostsole31

The party enters the temple in standard 2x2 (no gap, because it is wide enough inside to get maneuverbility).  Once just inside, she thinks she sees a single dark shape flying along the ceiling to the northeast.

*Surprise Round ...

S26:* That same dark shape seems to notice that it has been noticed, and speeds towards the party ... specifically to Opal! It stops nearly 10' above her, and lets out this horrendously loud and hideous-sounding howl.

Everyone roll a Will save vs. a sonic, mind-affecting fear effect, but with a +4 bonus (courtesy of the courageous Toros standing nearby) ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Poochie #2:  26.  (48:48).  Stealth 26.
Valbard:  20.
Toros:  16.
Poochie #1: 11.  (48:48).  Stealth 29.
Shalelu:  11.
Asher:  8.
Keghart:  7.
Opal:  4.  Perception 31 (saw #2 only).

----------


## lostsole31

*S11:*  A dark shape appears above and south of Keghart, and likewise gives out a hideous baying sound.

Lather, rinse, repeat.  Will saves vs. sonic, mind-affecting, fear effect with a +4 bonus (thanks, Toros) again, please ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Poochie #2:  26.  (48:48).  Stealth 26.
Valbard:  20.
Toros:  16.
Poochie #1: 11.  (48:48).  Stealth 29.
Shalelu:  11.
Asher:  8.
Keghart:  7.
Opal:  4.  Perception 31 (saw #2 only).

----------


## lostsole31

*S4:*  Sharp-eyed Opal, you can take a standard or a move action, as you are able to act this surprise round. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Poochie #2:  26.  (48:48).  Stealth 26.
Valbard:  20. PANICKED til beginning R5T11!!!
Toros:  16.
Poochie #1: 11.  (48:48).  Stealth 29.
Shalelu:  11.
Asher:  8.
Keghart:  7.
Opal:  4.  Perception 31 (saw #2 only).

----------


## lostsole31

*S4:* Opal quickly raises her holy symbol. "By Sarenrae's holy light!" she chants; calling her goddess' aid.  

*Begin Round One ...

R1T26:* The canine-like creatures swoops down to charge Opal and bites her in the right elbow for *11*. A dark energy, almost palpable evil flows forth from its bite, but Opal's faith protects her from further harm.

*R1T20:* Valbard,  you are terrified beyond all capacity for hope and reason. You drop  your two daggers and you run out of there (the doors were never closed)  at top speed. In fact, because the party hasn't made any specific  endeavor to close doors, you make it easily to the stockade/ground level  and beyond.

*R1T16:* *"Sorry, doggo,"* says Toros, *"but as Our Lady in Flames guides my sword, this will not go well for you."*   He swings at the pooch-thing that attacked Opal with his scimitar. A  very clumsy attack, and yet it is almost as some supernatural force  corrects the arc of his swing midway and hits the creature for *19*!

*R1T11:*  The other creature descends 5' to attack Keghart and nip him on the butt for *9*.

*R1T10:* Shalelu casts _abundant ammunition_ on her quiver before repositioning to have a clear LOS to the one to the south.

*R1T10:* Asher,  strange black, flying, dog-like creatures are to your west and south,  but luckily you are not threatened. Also, because they are above the  ground (5' height), you don't have to worry about friendlies providing  cover.  What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: Bless for 3 minutes: +1 attack rolls, +1 saves vs. fear.
Poochie #2:  26.  (29:48). Charged.
Valbard:  20. PANICKED til beginning R5T11!!!
Toros:  16. SMITE declared on Poochie #2.
Poochie #1: 11.  (48:48). 
Shalelu:  10. _Abundant ammunition_.
Asher:  8.
Keghart:  7.
Opal:  4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T8:* Asher fires at the animal that struck Opal before quickly reloading. The bullet seems to bounce off of the creature, even though Asher is sure the shot should've landed.  

*R1T7:* Keghart, what do you do?

Opal on deck, Poochie #2 in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: Bless for 3 minutes: +1 attack rolls, +1 saves vs. fear.
Poochie #2:  26.  (29:48). Charged.
Valbard:  20. PANICKED til beginning R5T11!!!
Toros:  16. SMITE declared on Poochie #2.
Poochie #1: 11.  (48:48). 
Shalelu:  10. _Abundant ammunition_.
Asher:  8. Loaded.
Keghart:  7.
Opal:  4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T7:* Keghart steps to the side to get cover from the column, and he casts a defensive spell on himself.
*Spoiler*
Show

First, I had to make a judgment call on what you meant about which direction, since there were two possible, though the "get cover from the column" was my fluff-clue.

So, I need to know (moving forward) how you want to approach the skills with which you get to take 10. I am going to assume that since you can Take 10, you do Take 10 unless you otherwise specify? So, taking 10 with Knowledge (Planes), here is what you know ...

First, this is a "yeth hound," an evil extraplanar outsider. This alone means several things:
*  Relatively good at combat.
*  Relatively tough.
*  Surprisingly skilled for whatever intellectual peer group it finds itself in.
*  Doesn't need to eat, drink, or sleep, but does need to breathe.
*  Normal soul/spirit business of any extraplanar outsider.
*  As a creature of pure evil, its attacks can harm those creatures who are normally only harmed fully by weapons infused with malice.

Second, yeth hounds inhabit secluded dens in remote wilderness areas far  from bothersome civilization. These dens are always subterranean, far  removed from the hated sunlight. Yeth hounds range great distances from  their dens during their nightly hunts, and have been known to carry  kills for miles just for the comfort of consuming a fresh meal in their  lair. The sight of a yeth hound loping through the sky with a body  clenched in its jaws is unsettling indeed.

Third, yeth hounds - as can be expected of a canine-like creature, possess a superior olfactory sense, which with their general keen senses, tends to mean they notice dangers and have very quick reflexes.
 
*R1T4:* Opal, what do you do?

Poochie #2 on deck, Toros in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: Bless for 3 minutes: +1 attack rolls, +1 saves vs. fear.
Poochie #2:  26.  (29:48). Charged.
Valbard:  20. PANICKED til beginning R5T11!!!
Toros:  16. SMITE declared on Poochie #2.
Poochie #1: 11.  (48:48). 
Shalelu:  10. _Abundant ammunition_.
Asher:  8. Loaded.
Keghart:  7.
Opal:  4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T4:* Opal tries to hack the hound, but the finely curved crossguard hooks on her belt and she is now entangled.
*Spoiler*
Show

You must spend a standard action to free yourself.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T26:*  Poochie #2 recovers from its previous charge and snaps at a blocking Toros.

*R2T20:*  Valbard is still panicked.

*R2T16:* Toros cuts into his opponent's flank for *14*.

*R2T11:* Poochie #1 floats slightly west and attacks Toros, biting him on the hip for *8* with such ferocity it knocks the big man down.

*R2T10:* Shalelu dashes past Asher to stand by the fallen paladin and she shoots at Poochie #2, hitting it for *11 mod*.

*R2T8:* Asher, your pistol is loaded and it looks like Poochie #2 is ready to fall, if only it didn't seem resistant to your bullets. What do you do?

Keghart on deck, Opal (entangled) in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: Bless for 3 minutes: +1 attack rolls, +1 saves vs. fear.
Poochie #2:  26.  (4:48). Affected by Toros' aura of menace.
Valbard:  20. PANICKED til beginning R5T11!!!
Toros:  16. SMITE declared on Poochie #2.  PRONE!!!
Poochie #1: 11.  (48:48). 
Shalelu:  10. _Abundant ammunition_.
Asher:  8. Loaded.
Keghart:  7.
Opal:  4. Entangled by her own gear; SA required to free herself.
*  Set up _bloody riposte_ counter if attacked.

----------


## lostsole31

*"They're called yeth hounds,"* calls Keghart.* "Extraplanar evil.  From the looks of things, they're resistant to normal weapons."

R2T8:* Using the new knowledge available to him, Asher decided to change tactics.  Focusing his occult power into his gloves, he aimed his left hand at the beast. A beam of pure cold  shoots out from his fingertips, as though he had the powers of winter literally on tap.  Unfortunately, this is the first time he has ever tried this in a stressful situation, and the beam of cold goes wide as Asher over extends his left arm and strains the wiring in it for *1 DEX*.

*R2T7:* Keghart stiffens the force field on his armor, then moves around the perimeter until he can get a better shot.

*R2T4:* Opal, you currently have _bloody riposte_ set up if attacked.  You are entangled by your own gear. You would have to take a SA to free yourself. What do you do?

Yeth Hound #2 on deck, Toros (prone) in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ for 3 minutes: +1 attack rolls, +1 saves vs. fear.
Poochie #2:  26.  (4:48). Affected by Toros' aura of menace.
Valbard:  20. PANICKED til beginning R5T11!!!
Toros:  16. SMITE declared on Poochie #2.  PRONE!!!
Poochie #1: 11.  (48:48). 
Shalelu:  10. _Abundant ammunition_.
Asher:  8. Loaded.
Keghart:  7.
Opal:  4. Entangled by her own gear; SA required to free herself.
*  Set up _bloody riposte_ counter if attacked.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T4:* Opal gets herself free from her sword from her belt. She considered just  dropping it, but there would be a better-than-not chance of it cutting  her legs/tripping her up if she left it hang on her belt. She then held  her scimitar high, to keep it from her belt if nothing else.  

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T26:* Poochie #2 attacks the prone paladin, but some powerful, unseen force seems to throw off the dog's bite. Toros gives a quick prayer to Sarenrae while transferring his scimitar to his shield hand so he can touch his right hand to his shoulder for *1 healing* before standing, and getting bit in the left shoulder for *13* (and Poochie #1 misses). Toros transfers his scimitar back and then swings his scimitar deep into the monster's flank, downing it!

*R3T11:*  The remaining yeth hound likewise attacks Toros, tearing into his hip for *13*. The big man is starting to sport some serious wounds.

*R3T10:*  Shalelu calls to Toros, "Here! Drink this!" and she takes out an pours a liquid down his throat to give Toros *11 temporary hp*.

*R3T8:* Asher, you are loaded, but don't have a clean shot. What do you do?

Keghart on deck, Opal in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ for 3 minutes: +1 attack rolls, +1 saves vs. fear.
Valbard:  20. PANICKED til beginning R5T11!!!
Toros:  16. SMITE declared on Poochie #2.  PRONE!!!
Poochie #1: 11.  (48:48). 
Shalelu:  10. _Abundant ammunition_.
Asher:  8. Loaded.
Keghart:  7.
Opal:  4. 
*  Set up _bloody riposte_ counter if attacked.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T8:* Despite his earlier mishap, Asher determined that the best way to stop  this was via his occult abilities rather than his firearm itself. He  scoots past Opal until he has a good enough shot and lets loose again, hitting the yeth hound for *7 cold*.

*R3T7:* Keghart repositions so that he is now 10' west of the yeth hound.   Having now had a chance to observe these things in combat, he adjusts  his aim and fires a bolt from his suit. There is the faint wind of power up and the flash of release, but it misses the hound.

*R3T4:* Opal, what do you do?

Toros on deck, Poochie in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ for 3 minutes: +1 attack rolls, +1 saves vs. fear.
Valbard:  20. PANICKED til beginning R5T11!!!
Toros:  16. 
Poochie #1: 11.  (41:48). 
Shalelu:  10. _Abundant ammunition_.
Asher:  8. Loaded.
Keghart:  7.
Opal:  4. 
*  Set up _bloody riposte_ counter if attacked.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T4:* Opal advances at the dog, focusing on offense over defense and slashing at it with abandon, hitting the hound for *8 mod*, as it seems to now fly a little more erratically while shaking its head.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T16:* Again Toros does the scimitar passing-game with his hands to heal himself for *10*. He doesn't attack, but rather whispers a prayer into his sword and the blade of his scimitar is now on fire.

*R4T11:*  An obviously rattled yeth hound still maintains its flight effortlessly and then bites at Toros. No longer protected against this hound like he seemed to be against the other, the hound munches on Toros' chest for *8*, though it doesn't seem to add to Toros' wounds much as he is still under the effects of the elixir Shalelu gave him.

*R4T10:* Realizing he still needs help and that the hound seems focused on Toros (despite the excellent strike given by Opal), Shalelu takes out her wand and touches it to Toros to give him *14*.

*R4T8:* Asher, what do you do?

Keghart on deck, Opal in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ for 3 minutes: +1 attack rolls, +1 saves vs. fear.
Valbard:  20. PANICKED til beginning R5T11!!!
Toros:  16. Ignite Weapon til beginning R8T16.
Poochie #1: 11.  (33:48). STAGGERED til beginning R4T4!!!
Shalelu:  10. _Abundant ammunition_.
Asher:  8. Loaded.
Keghart:  7.
Opal:  4. 
*  STANCE OF AGGRESSION: +1d6 damage, -2 AC.
*  Set up _bloody riposte_ counter if attacked.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T8:* Ashers shoot the yeth hound, hitting it squarely ... and impotently as the lead ball malforms on its skin and then falls off.  Asher reloads.

*R4T7:* Annoyed, Keghart casts a spell and throws an _acid splash_ at the yeth hound, hitting it for *3 acid*.

*R4T4:* Opal, you are in a _stance of aggression_ (and _bloody riposte_ prepped). What do you do?

Toros on deck, Yeth Hound in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ for 3 minutes: +1 attack rolls, +1 saves vs. fear.
Valbard:  20. PANICKED til beginning R5T11!!!
Toros:  16. Ignite Weapon til beginning R8T16.
Poochie #1: 11.  (30:48). STAGGERED til beginning R4T4!!!
Shalelu:  10. _Abundant ammunition_.
Asher:  8. Loaded.
Keghart:  7.
Opal:  4. 
*  STANCE OF AGGRESSION: +1d6 damage, -2 AC.
*  Set up _bloody riposte_ counter if attacked.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T4:* Opal takes a half-step back and pauses for breath, ready to counterattack. Meanwhile, the yeth hound is no longer staggered.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T20:* Valbard, you are already across the bridge onto the mainland.  You are still panicked, but your mind is starting to win the battle ...

*R5T16:* Toros cuts a line along the yeth hound's flank for *11 + 4 fire*.

*R5T11:* The hound gives a powerful bite into Toros's right shoulder for *14*, removing the last of his temporary hit points, and knocking him to the ground again and putting him back in the yellow.

Topside, Valbard finally fights free of his panic.

*R5T10:* With Toros back in peril, Shalelu again touches him with the wand for *6 healing*, bringing Toros back out of the yellow.

*R5T8:* Asher, Toros has been knocked down and Opal has given a sort of minor retreat.  Your gun is loaded. What do you do?
*Spoiler: digiman*
Show

:shrug: Hey, just because you run both PCs doesn't mean that one knows the other's class skills.  A bruiser just backed up from battle. What the hell, right?

Keghart on deck, Opal in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ for 3 minutes: +1 attack rolls, +1 saves vs. fear.
Valbard:  20. 
Toros:  16. Ignite Weapon til beginning R8T16. PRONE!!!
Poochie #1: 11.  (15:48). 
Shalelu:  10. _Abundant ammunition_.
Asher:  8. Loaded.
Keghart:  7.
Opal:  4. 
*  STANCE OF AGGRESSION: +1d6 damage, -2 AC.
*  Set up _bloody riposte_ counter if attacked.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T8:* Asher changes his position to get in line with the yeth hound.  Not possessing emotions, and therefore not possessing true doubt, Asher allows himself to focus on his shot in case things line up perfectly. He shoots and hits the hound in its leg - a thinner area that surely cannot have as much protection - and hurts the hound for *2 mod*.  

*R5T7:* Keghart casts a spell, and points at the hound. From the back of his  suit, a small piece pops up, from which three closely-set, small, thin  rays shoot outwards at the hound. It is a terrible miss, producing impressive scoring on the temple wall to the east. Once he's done shooting, he squeezes his hand and he ejects that tiny portion of his suit (which dissipates after a round). He seems to be having trouble with his suit's gauntlet.

*R5T4:*  Opal, the paladin is prone again.  You are in _stance of aggression_ and ready to do a _bloody riposte_ if attacked.  You are not in reach of the yeth hound. What do you do?

Toros on deck, Poochie in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ for 3 minutes: +1 attack rolls, +1 saves vs. fear.
Valbard:  20. 
Toros:  16. Ignite Weapon til beginning R8T16. PRONE!!!
Poochie #1: 11.  (13:48). 
Shalelu:  10. _Abundant ammunition_.
Asher:  8. Unloaded.
Keghart:  7. Can only take a MA on his next round.
Opal:  4. 
*  STANCE OF AGGRESSION: +1d6 damage, -2 AC.
*  Set up _bloody riposte_ counter if attacked.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T4:* Opal steps forward to smack the yeth hound with her scimitar, but her blade skips off the column first before likewise glancing off the hound's hide.

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

R6T16:* Toros again gives himself a healing blessing (4) before getting behind his shield to protect himself on the stand.  Once back on his feet, he strikes at the yeth hound to hit it for *10 + 4 fire* ... enough to drop it!

Shalelu steps up while drawing her scimitar, and performs a coup de grace on the yeth hound.

*Combat Ends ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ for 3 minutes: +1 attack rolls, +1 saves vs. fear.
Valbard:  20. 
Toros:  16. Ignite Weapon til beginning R8T16. PRONE!!!
 Poochie #1: 11.  (-1:48). 
Shalelu:  10. _Abundant ammunition_.
Asher:  8. Unloaded.
Keghart:  7. Can only take a MA on his next round.
Opal:  4. 
*  STANCE OF AGGRESSION: +1d6 damage, -2 AC.
*  Set up _bloody riposte_ counter if attacked.

----------


## lostsole31

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Valbard: 30.
GW1: 25. (11:11).
GW2: 24. (11:11).
GW3: 22. (11:11).
GW4: 21. (11:11).
Keghart: 20.
Drea: 16.
Shalelu: 13.
Asher: 13.
Norton: 8.
Bruthazmus: 7.
Jules: 6.
Opal: 6.
Toros: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*Begin Round One ...

R1T27:* Orik said the above loud enough for all of the PCs to hear. Valbard steps back into the hallway and casts _bless_ on the allies.

*R1T20:* Toros' friendly demeanor disappears as he now gives himself to the battle that is to be, and that makes him a terrifying sight to his enemies. At the same time, there is a grace that comes from Toros that is mildly unsettling to .... Asher, surprisingly. 

*R1T19:* Opal, what do you do? (I calculate _bless_.)

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_, +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Valbard: 27.
Toros: 20.
Opal: 19.
Keghart: 18.
Norton: 15.
Jules: 14.
Drea: 12.
Asher: 11.
*  1 penalty on all attack rolls, checks, and saves (Toros' Grace).
Shalelu: 10.
Orik: 3.  -2 penalty on attacks, AC, and saves for 24 hours, or until he successfully hits Toros.
*  1 penalty on all attack rolls, checks, and saves (Toros' Grace).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T19:* Opal motions to Valbard to get behind the mercenary; flanking should make her blow land. It is _only_ because Orik wasn't quite readied for such a brazen maneuver that Valbard is able to get past him. That being a success, Opal doesn't quite have time to focus her aggression so slashes wildly at Orik. The corner of the doorjamb was making this trickier than it shoud be, but she resolves to do her best to end this pointless fight as fast as possible.*Spoiler: Opal*
Show

You used your SwA for the Boost, so have no SwA available to enter _stance of aggression_.

*R1T18:* Sensing the battle is not yet fully joined, Keghart tries to rush past Orik like Valbard did, and while not nearly as skillfully, he does just manage to succeed! He is now across from Toros, though without a weapon he does not flank.  He casts _mage armor_ on himself. *"I'm in!"* he calls out, for the benefit of those that don't see in the room. *"There's no more fighting room in here!"*

*R1T15:* Norton, you heard Keghart call that there is no more fighting room. What do you do for now? What do you instruct Jules to do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_, +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Valbard: 27.
Toros: 20.
Opal: 19.
Keghart: 18. _Mage armor_.
Norton: 15.
Jules: 14.
Drea: 12.
Asher: 11.
*  1 penalty on all attack rolls, checks, and saves (Toros' Grace).
Shalelu: 10.
Orik: 3.  -2 penalty on attacks, AC, and saves for 24 hours, or until he successfully hits Toros.
*  1 penalty on all attack rolls, checks, and saves (Toros' Grace).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T15-14:* Norton, feeling like he can't do anything just yet, stands ready. Jules likewise is ready for anything his master may require of it.

*R1T12:* Drea, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_, +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Valbard: 27.
Toros: 20.
Opal: 19.
Keghart: 18. _Mage armor_.
Norton: 15.  DELAYING!!!
Jules: 14.
Drea: 12.
Asher: 11.
*  1 penalty on all attack rolls, checks, and saves (Toros' Grace).
Shalelu: 10.
Orik: 3.  -2 penalty on attacks, AC, and saves for 24 hours, or until he successfully hits Toros.
*  1 penalty on all attack rolls, checks, and saves (Toros' Grace).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T12:* Drea will let out loud words of encouragement, spurring her allies to  greater heights. She then draws upon her Akashic Power and yells out to  Toros, *"Take him down!!!"* 

Toros immediately cuts downwards into Orik's left boot, possibly cutting off two toes for *14 hp + 1 CON + 1 STR*. Orik gives out a great cry of pain.

*R1T11:* Asher, what do you do? Drea's shout didn't do anything for you, any more than the _bless_ spell that was cast. In addition, just before the battle begin, there was something about Toros that made your confidence (or sense of purpose, however it manifests for an android) waver slightly.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_, +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
*  Until R2T12: All (except Val and Keg) get +2 morale bonus to attack & damage rolls.
Valbard: 27.
Toros: 20.
Opal: 19.
Keghart: 18. _Mage armor_.
Norton: 15.  DELAYING!!!
Jules: 14.
Drea: 12.
Asher: 11.
*  1 penalty on all attack rolls, checks, and saves (Toros' Grace).
Shalelu: 10.
Orik: 3.  -2 penalty on attacks, AC, and saves for 24 hours, or until he successfully hits Toros.
*  1 penalty on all attack rolls, checks, and saves (Toros' Grace).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T11:* Asher drew his pistol and fired. The doorjamb that had proved  problematic for Opal was actually beneficial for him; trying to fire  this close would leave him open otherwise. At the same time as Asher hears the satisfying report of his gun (his training being instinctive for bullets, not the akashic gift Drea had offered), he thinks he sees a ghostly apparition of a greatsword surrounding Orik _almost_ deflect the shot. The bullet doesn't even properly penetrate Orik's helm, but the shock of the graze still does *2*. *Spoiler: Asher*
Show

_Shield of faith_.

*R1T10:* Shalelu steps out into the hallway, sees she has the thinnest chance of getting any kind of shot, so casts _shield_ on herself instead.

*R1T3:* Orik nods with a grim grin to Toros in honor of his cut. He then concentrates defensively, surrounded as he is, and with a holy symbol at his chest he makes a prayer.*Spoiler: Asher, Keghart, Norton, Toros, Shalelu, Valbard*
Show

He cast _sanctuary_.

Everyone roll a Will save. Please do so here, IC, spoilered .... not in Discord.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_, +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
*  Until R2T12: All (except Val and Keg) get +2 morale bonus to attack & damage rolls.
Valbard: 27.
Toros: 20.
Opal: 19.
Keghart: 18. _Mage armor_.
Norton: 15.  DELAYING!!!
Jules: 14.
Drea: 12.
Asher: 11. Unloaded.
*  1 penalty on all attack rolls, checks, and saves (Toros' Grace).
Shalelu: 10. _Shield_ for 6 min.
Orik: 3.  -2 penalty on attacks, AC, and saves for 24 hours, or until he successfully hits Toros.
*  1 penalty on all attack rolls, checks, and saves (Toros' Grace).

----------


## lostsole31

Opal, Norton, Drea, Asher, and Shalelu all feel like some magical force physically keeps them from attacking Orik. It is not a mental compulsion.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T27:* With mithral and cold iron daggers in hand, Valbard begins a super-speed attack sequence, but can't seem to penetrate Orik's armor with either.

*R2T20:* Toros concentrates as he returns a salute with his scimitar to Orik's nod, and flames lick along the length of the blade. He stands stoically at the doorway.

*R2T19:* Opal, a mystical force keeps you from harming Orik. What do you do?

Keghart on deck, Jules in the hole, Norton delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_, +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
*  Until R2T12: All (except Val and Keg) get +2 morale bonus to attack & damage rolls.
Valbard: 27.
Toros: 20. Ignite Weapon til R6T20.
Opal: 19. Affected by _sanctuary_.
Keghart: 18. _Mage armor_.
Norton: 15.  DELAYING!!! 
Jules: 14. 
Drea: 12. Affected by _sanctuary_.
Asher: 11. Unloaded. Affected by _sanctuary_.
*  1 penalty on all attack rolls, checks, and saves (Toros' Grace).
Shalelu: 10. _Shield_ for 6 min. Affected by _sanctuary_.
Orik: 3. _Sanctuary_ til R5T3.
*  -2 penalty on attacks, AC, and saves for 24 hours, or until he successfully hits Toros.
*  1 penalty on all attack rolls, checks, and saves (Toros' Grace).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T19:* Seeing as she finds herself unable to attack, she gets out of the line of fire and opens the lane up for a more active friendly to engage Orik.

*R2T18:* Keghart concentrates defensively on a spell and then casts a spell.  He then says loudly.  *"Listen.  It's pretty rare somebody can take a hit from my brother like that and just keep going against this many enemies with fight in him still.  If I can just get everyone to back off - like Opal did (thanks, Opal) - how about we deescalate and you and I have a good chat? You promise to behave, we might even take a look at your hacked foot."*

*R2T15-14:* Norton is delaying, and now by extension, so is Jules ...

*R2T12:* Drea, you heard and ID'd Keg's charm even from out in your position and heard what he said. What do you do?

Asher on deck, Shalelu in the hole, Norton/ Jules delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_, +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
*  Until R2T12: All (except Val and Keg) get +2 morale bonus to attack & damage rolls.
Valbard: 27.
Toros: 20. Ignite Weapon til R6T20.
Opal: 19. Affected by _sanctuary_.
Keghart: 18. _Mage armor_.
Norton: 15.  DELAYING!!! 
Jules: 14. DELAYING!!!
Drea: 12. Affected by _sanctuary_.
Asher: 11. Unloaded. Affected by _sanctuary_.
*  1 penalty on all attack rolls, checks, and saves (Toros' Grace).
Shalelu: 10. _Shield_ for 6 min. Affected by _sanctuary_.
Orik: 3. _Sanctuary_ til R5T3. _Charmed_ by Keghart!!!
*  -2 penalty on attacks, AC, and saves for 24 hours, or until he successfully hits Toros.
*  1 penalty on all attack rolls, checks, and saves (Toros' Grace).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T12:* Drea will delay, but remain where she is, ready for anything. 

*R2T11:* Asher, what do you do? You are unaffected by Orik's _sanctuary_.

Shalelu on deck, Orik in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_, +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
*  Until R2T12: All (except Val and Keg) get +2 morale bonus to attack & damage rolls.
Valbard: 27.
Toros: 20. Ignite Weapon til R6T20.
Opal: 19. Affected by _sanctuary_.
Keghart: 18. _Mage armor_.
Norton: 15.  DELAYING!!! 
Jules: 14. DELAYING!!!
Drea: 12. Affected by _sanctuary_.  DELYAING!!!
Asher: 11. Unloaded. Affected by _sanctuary_.
*  1 penalty on all attack rolls, checks, and saves (Toros' Grace).
Shalelu: 10. _Shield_ for 6 min. Affected by _sanctuary_.
Orik: 3. _Sanctuary_ til R5T3. _Charmed_ by Keghart!!!
*  -2 penalty on attacks, AC, and saves for 24 hours, or until he successfully hits Toros.
*  1 penalty on all attack rolls, checks, and saves (Toros' Grace).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T11-10:* Asher, who was affected by the _sanctuary_, delays, as does Shalelu ...

*R2T3:* Orik's battle-ready face slacks to a smirk and he nods at Keghart's words.  He gives a curt nod and a smile.  *"Yeah, it hurts something fierce. But I ain't no coward. I didn't want to call it myself for being injured. I'd'a found myself in front of the Lord o' Battles in disgrace.  Would'a spent my eternity mopping up battlefields. So, thanks for giving me an honorable way out.  But I need you to call your armed friends off before I lower my guard."*

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T27:* Valbard delays, not wanting to give up combat position, but not wanting to restart hostilities unnecessarily.

*R3T20:*  Toros nods to everyone with his flaming sword.  "Okay, Valbard.  Back out.  I will hold the entrance to this room while my brother and Mr. Vank-er-cassin have a confab."

*R3T19.5:*  Valbard goes to carefully get out, and Orik doesn't swipe at him.

We can come out of combat if you want. If you want to press hostilities, lemme know..

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_, +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
*  Until R2T12: All (except Val and Keg) get +2 morale bonus to attack & damage rolls.
Toros: 20. Ignite Weapon til R6T20.
Valbard: 19.5. 
Opal: 19. Affected by _sanctuary_.
Keghart: 18. _Mage armor_.
Norton: 15.  DELAYING!!! 
Jules: 14. DELAYING!!!
Drea: 12. Affected by _sanctuary_.  DELYAING!!!
Asher: 11. Unloaded. Affected by _sanctuary_. Delays ...
*  1 penalty on all attack rolls, checks, and saves (Toros' Grace).
Shalelu: 10. _Shield_ for 6 min. Affected by _sanctuary_.
Orik: 3. _Sanctuary_ til R5T3. _Charmed_ by Keghart!!! Delays ...
*  -2 penalty on attacks, AC, and saves for 24 hours, or until he successfully hits Toros.
*  1 penalty on all attack rolls, checks, and saves (Toros' Grace).

----------


## lostsole31

As Opal enters this chamber, she manages to spot something. But that something is still faster than herself. That hurriedness proves painful for it, however, as some sting comes her way and it hits into the wall, bringing forth a terrible, squealing roar from it as it must have hurt itself trying to attack Opal.

*S8:* Opal, before you is a cone-shaped body the size of a barrel, covered in many angry eyes and numerous tentacles, two of which are longer than the rest. This is a surprise round, so outside of FAs or a SwA, you only get a single MA or SA.  What do you do?

----------


## lostsole31

As Opal enters this chamber, she manages to spot something. But that something is still faster than herself. That hurriedness proves painful for it, however, as some sting comes her way and it hits into the wall, bringing forth a terrible, squealing roar from it as it must have hurt itself trying to attack Opal.

*S8:* Opal, before you is a cone-shaped body the size of a barrel, covered in many angry eyes and numerous tentacles, two of which are longer than the rest. This is a surprise round, so outside of FAs or a SwA, you only get a single MA or SA.  What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Asher: 27.
*  1 penalty on all attack rolls, checks, and saves (Toros' Grace).
Tentamort: 23.
*  1 penalty on all attack rolls, checks, and saves (Toros' Grace).
Keghart: 22.
Valbard: 21.
Shalelu: 18.
Norton: 12.
Keghart: 10.
Orik: 9.
*  1 penalty on all attack rolls, checks, and saves (Toros' Grace).
Opal: 8.
Toros: 7.
Drea: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*S8:* Opal doesn't bother with a strike and just attacks it, with her scimitar bouncing off of a thick, rubbery hide. 

*Begin Round One ...

R1T27:* Asher, you heard that crazy squal-roar from deeper to the east. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Asher: 27.
*  1 penalty on all attack rolls, checks, and saves (Toros' Grace).
Tentamort: 23. -1 penalty on attack rolls until it scores a critical.
*  1 penalty on all attack rolls, checks, and saves (Toros' Grace).
Keghart: 22.
Valbard: 21.
Shalelu: 18.
Norton: 12.
Keghart: 10.
Orik: 9.
*  1 penalty on all attack rolls, checks, and saves (Toros' Grace).
Opal: 8. If attacked, use _bloody riposte_.
Toros: 7.
Drea: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T27:* Asher moves in, moving past his teammates and giving the thing a wide  berth before firing on it, hitting it for 4, but not before a long tentacle-stinger attacks him between Norton and Opal, the attack just barely getting stopped by his studded leather. Asher then quickly reloads his gun, ready to  take aim as soon as he can line up another shot. 

*R1T23:*  The bogey sees a meal with possible tasty bits more readily available to it come into realm, and it almost got him the first time. The stinger misses, but the heavier tentacle - while not "hitting" - does contact around Asher's neck. The tentacle instantly retracts and the monster wretches terribly, puking out foul-smelling contents, seemingly nauseated when it hit the android!

*R1T22:* The red-and-gold clad Keghart dashes into the room and around to the east of the bogey. *"Tentamort! Aberration! These guys have some kind of ESP up to 30' around them."* At point blank range, he fires something from his shoot that makes a thin, whitish-blue beam that hits the monster for *4*.

*R1T21:* Valbard zooms in at high speed and all the way around the thing to the far corner that leads to a small passageway that likely led from the storage room. He does a fast cut with the tip of his blade that does *5*.

*R1T18:* Shalelu hustles into the cavern.

*R1T12:* Norton, you didn't know about a tentamort's "ESP up to 30' around them," but you did recognize the beast. Of particular note to you is that the stinger possesses that can cause severe nausea and possible organ failure (death in extreme cases) .... and reaches 10' away. And the little bit of rock in your square doesn't count much for cover (and is at the wrong angle). What do you do?

Orik on deck, Opal in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Asher: 27. Paper cartridge loaded.
*  1 penalty on all attack rolls, checks, and saves (Toros' Grace).
Tentamort: 23. (47:60). -1 penalty on attack rolls until it scores a critical. Nauseated til R2T23.
*  1 penalty on all attack rolls, checks, and saves (Toros' Grace).
Keghart: 22.
Valbard: 21.
Shalelu: 18.
Norton: 12.
Orik: 9.
*  1 penalty on all attack rolls, checks, and saves (Toros' Grace).
Opal: 8. If attacked, use _bloody riposte_.
Toros: 7.
Drea: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T12:* Norton takes a deep breath, wondering to himself about this ESP, and  then stabs at the creature with the spear that formed into his hands  almost as soon as he was ready to attack, but his spear is rebuffed by the creature's hide. After that, he retreats a  small bit, sticking out of range of the creature while he assesses its  threat level. 

*R1T9:* Orik hustles into the room's entrance.

*R1T8:* Opal, what do you do?

Toros on deck, Drea in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Asher: 27. Paper cartridge loaded.
*  1 penalty on all attack rolls, checks, and saves (Toros' Grace).
Tentamort: 23. (47:60). -1 penalty on attack rolls until it scores a critical. Nauseated til R2T23.
*  1 penalty on all attack rolls, checks, and saves (Toros' Grace).
Keghart: 22.
Valbard: 21.
Shalelu: 18.
Norton: 12.
Orik: 9.
*  1 penalty on all attack rolls, checks, and saves (Toros' Grace).
Opal: 8. If attacked, use _bloody riposte_.
Toros: 7.
Drea: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T8:* Opal shifts to get a better angle on the tentacled monstrosity, trying to keep it off balance. It would have been a "crushing" blow if it had bones, but it seems this rubbery-skinned land-squid still feels this telling strike. Not only does this thing seem out of sorts from its own recent failure, but there is definitely an opening on the creature now.

*R1T7:* Toros steps into the opening given him by Opal, but it is a poor attack no thanks to the higher humidity in this room and his scimitar bounces off of its hide.

*R1T5:* Drea, somewhere in the caverns ahead, a battle rages.  :Small Smile:  What do you do?

Asher on deck (paper cartridge loaded), Tentamort in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Asher: 27. Paper cartridge loaded.
*  1 penalty on all attack rolls, checks, and saves (Toros' Grace).
Tentamort: 23. (32:60). -1 penalty on attack rolls until it scores a critical. Nauseated til R2T23. Flat-footed til R2T23.
*  1 penalty on all attack rolls, checks, and saves (Toros' Grace).
Keghart: 22.
Valbard: 21.
Shalelu: 18.
Norton: 12.
Orik: 9.
*  1 penalty on all attack rolls, checks, and saves (Toros' Grace).
Opal: 8. If attacked, use _bloody riposte_.
Toros: 7.
Drea: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T5:* Drea will move into the room, and after having determined the state of  combat, lets out a roar of encouragement towards her allies. Though she can see the enemy, she seems to be waiting for something.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T27:* Asher fires (hitting for *8*) before reloading. There wasn't any point in moving at this  juncture, so he reloads with a standard cartridge rather than a paper  one.

*R2T23:* The land-squid seems to have gotten over its multiple issues and attacks rearwards with its sting towards Valbard, but not before Drea glares at it imperiously. The sting misses wildly, and then a tentacle attack misses so badly that the tentamort stuns itself! 

*R2T22:* Keghart marvels at how this monster ever survived as long as it has. He calmly casts a spell that is then directed out of his suit in a line of red light that does a blistering *15 fire*.

*R2T21:* Valbard does a double-attack with his daggers, though only the mithral strikes for *9*, staggering it.

*R2T18:* Shalelu doesn't even deign to waste an arrow on the clumsy creature, but uses pinpoint targeting with an _acid splash_ for *10 acid*, dropping it.

*R2T12:* Norton, do you put it out of its misery?

Orik and Opal after if not ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale bonus on attack & damage rolls til R2T15, and Toros gets 4 THP.
Asher: 27. Normal cartridge loaded.
*  1 penalty on all attack rolls, checks, and saves (Toros' Grace).
Tentamort: 23. (-10:60). -1 penalty on attack rolls until it scores a critical. STUNNED til R3T23!!!
*  1 penalty on all attack rolls, checks, and saves (Toros' Grace).
Keghart: 22.
Valbard: 21.
Shalelu: 18. Deadly Aim.
Norton: 12.
Orik: 9.
*  1 penalty on all attack rolls, checks, and saves (Toros' Grace).
Opal: 8. If attacked, use _bloody riposte_.
Toros: 7.
Drea: 5. Active _Decree of Mercy_ if she sees Tentamort attack.

----------


## lostsole31

*"Surprise" Round" ...*

After getting back into a relative formation, Asher continues eastwards. In doing so, he steps onto the square that presumably had a trap.

It is at this point when Asher hears a clanging slam in front of and behind him that he realizes he was not as successful in disarming the trap as he had hoped.

Columns in the room keep those outside the hallway from really seeing what happened. Those that did see (whole, or in part) what happened are Toros and Opal, and even a little bit Norton, Orik, and Valbard. Two portcullises dropped from the ceiling - one to the east of Asher, and one to the west - effectively hemming Asher into a 5' square.

*Round One ...*

*R1T29:* Valbard's super-speed attention alerts him to a sense of danger. He runs in and runs out back to where he had been standing before, but now holding daggers in his hands. *"Asher is trapped in a cage!"* he shouts to those that didn't see what happened.

*R1T18:* Asher, you find yourself trapped in an area just a little more than 5-foot-square. To your east and west are portcullises. To your north and south are alcoves with statues.  What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Valbard:  29.
Asher:  18.
Norton:  17.9.
Drea:  17.8.
Orik:  17.7.
Opal:  15.
Keghart:  13.
Toros:  9.
Jules:  4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T18:* Asher is unfazed by his sudden confinement. He draws his pistol and  looks around to the cause of his imprisonment, or at least any foe that  might come into view. 

*R1T17.9:* Norton, what do you do?

Drea on deck, Orik in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Valbard:  29.
Asher:  18. READIED action to shoot any foes that appear while he's trapped!!!
Norton:  17.9.
Drea:  17.8.
Orik:  17.7.
Opal:  15.
Keghart:  13.
Toros:  9.
Jules:  4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17.9-.8:* Norton delays, hoping for an opportunity to squeeze in and examine the portcullis in closer detail. Drea likewise delays. She has no idea what's going on, and until someone  calls it out to her, she won't attempt anything out of the ordinary.

*R1T17.7:* *"Sorry, mate, but I haven't been down this far. We gonna batter or finesse that cage?"* calls Orik, not knowing how to proceed. *"Gotta let the right tossers in, mate."*

*R1T15:* Opal, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Top of Round: Trap!!!
Valbard:  29.
Asher:  18. READIED action to shoot any foes that appear while he's trapped!!!
Norton:  17.
Drea:  16.
Orik:  15.
Opal:  14.
Keghart:  13.
Toros:  9.
Nualia: 8.
Jules:  4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14:* Opal brings her scimitar up, keeping an eye out in case this was an opening gambit to an attack.

*R1T13: * *"A little rough,"* calls out Keghart, *"but Orik has the right idea, Asher. If you think you are in imminent danger, call it out. Otherwise, assess the cage. Do you think you can wrangle your way out? If not, let us know, and my brother can step up."*
*
R1T9:* Toros looks calmly at Asher. *"Don't worry. I am going to back out to let Keg in to take a look."* He then backs out and around the corner.

*R1T8:* With that, Keghart then moves up to Asher where his brother was a moment before. He makes a quick study of the portcullis and what he can see of the space beyond. *"Not my thing, Asher, but I can't detect the trapping mechanism. Let's look together to see if we can't get the portcullis up mechanically?"*
*Spoiler: Keghart, Opal*
Show

You hear a distant voice, but make out no other details.

*Spoiler: Asher, Drea, Toros, Valbard*
Show

You hear a woman's voice chanting to the east, but it is behind a door (if you can see that area, you still can't tell which one).
*Spoiler: Asher*
Show

Despite the distortion of echoes on stone walls and originating from a behind a door, and despite not seeing the casting as well, you are able to recognize that whoever the woman is ... is casting _bull's strength_.


*R1T4:* Jules is now alerted to danger.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...*

The statues - one to the north and one to the south, each in alcoves - attack in some predermined pattern with guisarmes! It surprises Asher, and he gets clipped along the the top of the skull by the northern one for *9*, and the one to the south cuts him along the back of the neck for *9* as well. 

*R1T30:* Asher instinctively shoots at the statue to the north. The bullet bounces off of the rock of the statue.

*R1T29:* Valbard, you know you don't have a place to go if you went in to try to help Asher at this time. The best you could do is continuous movement as before, just to see what is happening. What do you do?

Norton/ Drea/ Orik delaying, and any of you may come out of delay if you'd like ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Top of Round: Trap!!!
Asher: 30. Unloaded. 
Valbard:  29.
Norton:  17. DELAYING!!!
Drea:  16. DELAYING!!!
Orik:  15. DELAYING!!!
Opal:  14. READIED to attack an enemy with a scimitar!!!
Toros:  9.
Keghart: 8. _Mage armor_ for another 90 minutes.
Nualia: 78.
Jules:  4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T29:* Valbard continues to use continuous movement and lets the rest of the party know what is going on. "The statues started swinging on their own and is attacking the rest of the party!"

*R1T14:* Opal, your readied action didn't trigger. What do you do?

Toros on deck, Keghart in the hole, Norton/ Drea/ Orik delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Top of Round: Trap!!!
Asher: 30. Unloaded. 
Valbard:  29.
Norton:  17. DELAYING!!!
Drea:  16. DELAYING!!!
Orik:  15. DELAYING!!!
Opal:  14. READIED to attack an enemy with a scimitar!!!
Toros:  9.
Keghart: 8. _Mage armor_ for another 90 minutes.
Nualia: 78.
Jules:  4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1214:* Since Opal can't see a target, she decides to buff her teammates by invoking Sarenrae's might. Luckily, she is at the single spot in the room where she can just happen to get every ally!

*R2T**9:* *"I hear a woman's voice somewhere, but I do not know if it is our quarry or a victim!"* calls Toros (as he delays).

*R2T8:* Keghart, delaying, answers back, *"I thought I heard something."* Then looking to Asher. *"Asher, I barely even heard anything, did you catch it?"*

*R27:* Norton (and Jules), Orik and Opal think they hear ... something ... again. Valbard clearly hears a woman's voice, possibly casting a spell? Asher & Drea clearly hear the chanting of another spell, but they can't identify what this one is. 

*R2T6:* Keghart calls out. *"Now that I heard. Someone just cast eagle's splendor on the other side of that northern door! I am guessing a cleric boosting channeling for negative energy and conditional abilities, rather than a sorcerer or bard."*  He moves to the outer room. *"Toros, get back in there and bring that cage down. Asher's a sitting duck!"*

Once in the outer room, he casts _shield_ on himself.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

Top of the Round:* Another two slashes come at Asher. The northern one hits hard against the studs on his armor, as does the south. Asher just barely keeps from harm.

*R3T30:* Asher, your pistol is unloaded, you are stuck in a cage with statues slashing at you with glaives, you have suffered damage, and now your suspicions that battle preparatory magic is being cast has been seconded by the person in the party whom - despite incredible brilliance and insight - has not impressed you with his senses. What do you do?

Valbard on deck, Opal in the hole, Norton/ Drea/ Orik/ Toros all delaying (and may go at any time) ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R31T14 - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Top of Round: Trap!!!
Asher: 30. Unloaded. 
Valbard:  29.
Norton:  17. DELAYING!!!
Drea:  16. DELAYING!!!
Orik:  15. DELAYING!!!
Opal:  14. 
Toros:  9. DELAYING!!!
Nualia: 7.
Keghart: 6. _Mage armor_ for another 90 minutes. _Shield_ til R32T6.
Jules:  4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T30:* Asher did his best to match the pattern to dodge the incoming blows. *"Toros, please hurry."* His voice, while still detached, held a note of genuine concern.* "I don't know how much longer I can dodge these."* 

*R3T29:* Valbard, it seems like a battle might be imminent, if what Keghart says about combat buffs being cast is true. What do you do?

Opal on deck, female caster in the hole, Norton/ Drea/ Orik/ Toros delaying ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R31T14 - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Top of Round: Trap!!!
Asher: 30. Unloaded. Total Defense Action (+4 dodge bonus to AC).
Valbard:  29.
Norton:  17. DELAYING!!!
Drea:  16. DELAYING!!!
Orik:  15. DELAYING!!!
Opal:  14. 
Toros:  9. DELAYING!!!
Nualia: 7.
Keghart: 6. _Mage armor_ for another 90 minutes. _Shield_ til R32T6.
Jules:  4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T29:* Knowing that there's not much he can do right now, Valbard delays ...

*R3T25:* Norton summons his spear, and invests some of his arcane power into it  to improve its power. With no idea where exactly the attack is going to  come from, he readies himself to fling his spear at the nearest enemy  to show themselves (well, assuming he won't hurt friendlies as well). Assuming Drea can see Asher, and knowing that he is being attacked, she  calls out some words of encouragement to help him protect himself, and  prepares herself to use her power to protect him some.
*Spoiler: meemaas*
Show

Sorry, but it takes a SwA to form when not formed, so you don't have the SwA to spend to enhance it with AP right now. 

I only moved Drea up 5'. There is an open spot right next to Asher, but you know Toros is about to go there to try to wreck the bars, and I doubt that you were looking for "malicious compliance" from me in blocking Toros.

*R3T14:* Opal, what do you do?

Unknown female caster on deck, Keghart in the hole, Orik/ Toros delaying...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R31T14 = +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Top of Round: Trap!!!
Asher: 30. Unloaded. Total Defense Action (+4 dodge bonus to AC).
Valbard:  29.
Norton: 25. _Loyal paladin's spear of light_ manifested.
Drea:  16. She has used _royal mandate_ on Asher to aid his AC.
Orik:  15. DELAYING!!!
Opal:  14. 
Toros:  9. DELAYING!!!
Nualia: 7.
Keghart: 6. _Mage armor_ for another 90 minutes. _Shield_ til R32T6.
Jules:  4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T14:* Opal delays ...

*R3T13:* Toros moves into the area just before the portcullis. He drops his sword and unreadies his shield.

*R3T7:* Some more light enters the hallway from the north as the door is opened.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

Top of Round:* A pit opens up underneath Asher, but his amazing instinct and intuition have him jump onto the tiny ledge by Toros, grabbing onto the portcullis with one hand while holding his firearm.  He is currently balancing carefully. The northern glaive crits Asher with a bewildering display that does *25* and makes him more vulnerable. Asher barely holds on when the southern glaive hits him as well for *13* and he falls into the pit (landing for *5*).

*R4T25:* Norton, your readied action did not go off. Asher got double-slashed and fell into a pit that just opened up underneath his feet. Still nowhere for Norton to go. What does he do?

Drea on deck, Toros in the hole, Orik/ Opal/ Keghart/ Jules delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R31T14 = +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Top of Round: Trap!!!
Valbard:  29.  DELAYING!!!
Norton: 25. _Loyal paladin's spear of light_ manifested.
Yeth Hound: 18. (48:48).
Drea:  16. She has used _royal mandate_ on Asher to aid his AC.
Orik:  15. DELAYING!!!
Opal:  14. DELAYING!!!
Toros: 13. 
Nualia: 7. _Bull's strength_ til R51T7. _Eagle's splendor_ til R52T7. _Shield of faith_ til R53T7.
Keghart: 6. _Mage armor_ for another 90 minutes. _Shield_ til R32T6. DELAYING!!!
Jules:  4. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T25-14:* Norton, Drea, Orik, and Opal all delay .... 

*R4T13:* Toros tries to force up the portcullis, but nothing happens. It was only a few seconds of effort, but he feels that the "feel" of the portcullis' strength is enough for him to realize that applied muscle alone won't help. So, he picks up his scimitar.  *"Asher!"* he calls out desparately. *"Can you hear me?"*

*R4T7:* A woman, terrible but beautiful - seemingly aasimar in heritage, but possessed of arms and claws that seem demonic, and with two wicked scars on her exposed midriff - moves into the hallway, bastard sword in right hand and eyes ablaze with anger. She concentrates briefly, touching an amulet around her neck while looking past the portcullises and pit towards the paladin with the scimitar. She casts a spell on herself.  

Toros announces it, *"It's divine favor. She is battle-ready."*

*R4T6.5:* Following behind her is an ill-looking hound ... a yeth hound, like what you fought in the Temple of Lamashtu in the level above.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

Top of Round:* Nothing happens with the trap, beyond the glaives slashing about threatingly. The pit is still there.

Everyone is delaying except Toros, so I will give a day for someone to come out of delay if they wanted.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R31T14 = +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Top of Round: Trap!!!
Valbard:  29.  DELAYING!!!
Norton: 25. _Loyal paladin's spear of light_ manifested. DELAYING!!!
Drea:  16. She will use _decreee of mercy_ as a counter on an ally who needs defense. DELAYING!!!
Orik:  15. DELAYING!!!
Opal:  14. DELAYING!!!
Toros: 13. 
Nualia: 7. _Bull's strength_ til R51T7. _Eagle's splendor_ til R52T7. _Shield of faith_ til R53T7. _Divine favor_ til R14T7. _False life_ active.
Yeth Hound: 6.5. (48:48).  
Keghart: 6. _Mage armor_ for another 90 minutes. _Shield_ til R32T6. DELAYING!!!
Jules:  4. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T13:* Toros points salutes the woman, *"By the Lady of Fire, you shall burn, hell-hag!"* His scimitar lights on fire. 

*R5T7:* The woman casts a spell and lets loose with a screech. Toros, holding up his flaming scimitar, notices it vibrating incredibly, threatening to rip apart, but by his own will enacted on his weapon, the ringing stops, her _shatter_ spell having failed.

*R5T6.5:* The ugly yeth hound lets loose with a baleful baying.

Everyone, roll a Will save vs. fear effect (just what's on your sheet, I will add in other factors) ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R31T14 = +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Top of Round: Trap!!!
Valbard:  29.  DELAYING!!!
Norton: 25. _Loyal paladin's spear of light_ manifested. DELAYING!!!
Drea:  16. She will use _decreee of mercy_ as a counter on an ally who needs defense. DELAYING!!!
Orik:  15. DELAYING!!!
Opal:  14. DELAYING!!!
Toros: 13. Smite vs. Nualia (+7 attack, +3 damage, +7 deflection). Ignite weapon til R9T13.
Nualia: 7. _Bull's strength_ til R51T7. _Eagle's splendor_ til R52T7. _Shield of faith_ til R53T7. _Divine favor_ til R14T7. _False life_ active.
Yeth Hound: 6.5. (48:48).  READIED to attack as soon as the trap lifts.
Keghart: 6. _Mage armor_ for another 90 minutes. _Shield_ til R32T6. DELAYING!!!
Jules:  4. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T5:* Orik, even somewhat seeing Toros and despite an active _bless_, comes out of delay .... to panic! He screams, throwing down his sword, and then tries to GTFO. He moves up to the closed door on the western end of the large chamber.

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

Top of Round:* The pit closes and the portcullises lift.

Norton, you see the way clear and a spot between Toros and the woman. What do you do?

Drea/ Opal/ Keghart/ Jules delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R31T14 = +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Top of Round: Trap!!!
Valbard:  29.  DELAYING!!!
Norton: 25. _Loyal paladin's spear of light_ manifested. DELAYING!!!
Drea:  16. She will use _decreee of mercy_ as a counter on an ally who needs defense. DELAYING!!!
Opal:  14. DELAYING!!!
Toros: 13. Smite vs. Nualia (+7 attack, +3 damage, +7 deflection). Ignite weapon til R9T13.
Nualia: 7. _Bull's strength_ til R51T7. _Eagle's splendor_ til R52T7. _Shield of faith_ til R53T7. _Divine favor_ til R14T7. _False life_ active.
Yeth Hound: 6.5. (48:48). 
Keghart: 6. _Mage armor_ for another 90 minutes. _Shield_ til R32T6. DELAYING!!!
Orik: 5.
Jules:  4. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T21:* While she'd much prefer to get closer; there's very little room to  advance at this woman, so she drops her scimitar and pulls out (and  subsequently throws) a javelin to attack at range, but the javelin clips off of her breastplate.

*R6T20:* Rather than take the opening and put himself directly on the front,  Norton flings his spear quickly toward the lead woman (hitting her in the left claw for *13*, calling out to  the others. *"I'll support from range so one of you can get to the front."*

*R6T19:* Drea, now aware of the fight commencing, lets out a couple of words of  encouragement before realizing that the shout does not have the power she expected as her _encouraging roar_ had been expended. The downside is that it doesn't give Toros the help she had hoped. She then prepares herself to strike through Toros when a  foe reaches him.

*R6T13:* Toros delays ...

*R6T7:*  The silver-haired woman shows her holy symbol of Lamashtu, and lets loose with a wash of negative energy. Toros seems unaffected as dark energy swirls past him; Opal takes *5 NE*; Norton takes only *2 NE*; and Drea takes *8 NE*.

*R6T6.5:* The yeth hound flies forward to attack Toros, but an attack from Drea's greatsword stabs out of Toros' body to hit the beast to break its jaw for *16 + 1 CON*! It still tries to snap at Toros, but badly.

*R6T6.4:* Toros comes out of delay to strike the hound with his scimitar for *9 mod* + *1 fire*.

*R6T5:* Orik opens the door to the west, and then starts clanging towards the next level above.

*End Round 6, Begin Round 7 ...

R7T21:* Opal, your scimitar is on the ground at your feet. What do you do?

Norton on deck, Enemy woman in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R31T14 = +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Top of Round: Trap!!!
Valbard:  29.  DELAYING!!!
Opal: 21. Scimitar on ground.
Norton: 20. _Loyal paladin's spear of light_ manifested.
Nualia: 7. _Bull's strength_ til R51T7. _Eagle's splendor_ til R52T7. _Shield of faith_ til R53T7. _Divine favor_ til R14T7. _False life_ active.
Drea: 6.6.
Yeth Hound: 6.5. (22:48, 14:15 CON). DAZZLED til end R7T6.6.
Toros: 6.4. Smite vs. Nualia (+7 attack, +3 damage, +7 deflection). Ignite weapon til R9T13.
Keghart: 6. _Mage armor_ for another 90 minutes. _Shield_ til R32T6. DELAYING!!!
Orik: 5. PANICKED til R11T5!!!
Jules:  4. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T21:* Rather than draw another javelin or pick up her scimitar, Opal begins to  cast a spell. She couldn't get close enough to do anything in this  cramped a hallway, but maybe a fire beetle could if summoned in the  right spot. 

*R7T20:* Norton, what do you do?

Enemy woman on deck, Drea in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R31T14 = +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Top of Round: Trap!!!
Valbard:  29.  DELAYING!!!
Opal: 21. Scimitar on ground. Casting _summon monster I_ (fire beetle)
Norton: 20. _Loyal paladin's spear of light_ manifested.
Nualia: 7. _Bull's strength_ til R51T7. _Eagle's splendor_ til R52T7. _Shield of faith_ til R53T7. _Divine favor_ til R14T7. _False life_ active.
Drea: 6.6.
Yeth Hound: 6.5. (22:48, 14:15 CON). DAZZLED til end R7T6.6.
Toros: 6.4. Smite vs. Nualia (+7 attack, +3 damage, +7 deflection). Ignite weapon til R9T13.
Keghart: 6. _Mage armor_ for another 90 minutes. _Shield_ til R32T6. DELAYING!!!
Orik: 5. PANICKED til R11T5!!!
Jules:  4. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T20:* Norton hurls another spear into the hallway, aiming for the woman for a second strike, but misses wildly. 

*R7T7:* The platinum-haired woman lets loose with another burst of negative energy. The burst is expertly guided around the yeth hound. This time, Toros' holiness does not protect him (though his strength of will does) as he takes *4 NE*; Opal gets hit squarely for *8 NE*, as do Norton (*6 NE*) and Drea (*13 NE*). Opal fails to maintain her spell and it fizzles out, the holy energy expended in the face of wrathful negative energy.

*R7T6.6:* The yeth hound is no longer dazzled. Drea, what do you do?

Yeth hound on deck, Toros in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R31T14 = +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Top of Round: Trap!!!
Valbard:  29.  DELAYING!!!
Opal: 21. Scimitar on ground. 
Norton: 20. _Loyal paladin's spear of light_ manifested.
Nualia: 7. _Bull's strength_ til R51T7. _Eagle's splendor_ til R52T7. _Shield of faith_ til R53T7. _Divine favor_ til R14T7. _False life_ active.
Drea: 6.6.
Yeth Hound: 6.5. (22:48, 14:15 CON). 
Toros: 6.4. Smite vs. Nualia (+7 attack, +3 damage, +7 deflection). Ignite weapon til R9T13.
Keghart: 6. _Mage armor_ for another 90 minutes. _Shield_ til R32T6. DELAYING!!!
Jules:  4. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T6.6:* Drea strikes out through Toros a second time, but this time the Spectral  Greatsword carries the brands with her symbol upon them, hoping to help  disable the Yeth hound. She misses, not used to Toros fighting movements (which in turn throw her aim off), but the initiation itself sets up a bulwark against the cleric's next expected negative blast.

*R7T6.5:* The yeth hound snaps at Toros' armor.

*R7T6.4:* Toros crits the yeth hound with a gut slash for *19 + bleed* *+ 4 fire*.  This is enough for the yeth hound to drop onto the ground.  *"Hound's down!"* Toros shouts for anyone not watching the battle.

*R7T6.3:* As soon as the yeth hound slams onto the ground, the portcullises go up again. *".... and it is trapped in the portcullis area,"* he adds with a chuckle.

*R7T6:* *"Anywhere to go?"* calls out Keghart.

*End Round 7, Begin Round 8 ...

R7T29:*  Valbard speed around before returning to his spot. *"Sorry, Keg. Still nowhere to go. And now the trap is up again."*

*R7T21:* Opal, scimitar is on the ground, and with both portcullises up, the cleric has improved cover. What do you do?

Norton on deck, Cleric in the whole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R31T14 = +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Valbard:  29.  DELAYING!!!
Opal: 21. Scimitar on ground. 
Norton: 20. _Loyal paladin's spear of light_ manifested.
Nualia: 7. _Bull's strength_ til R51T7. _Eagle's splendor_ til R52T7. _Shield of faith_ til R53T7. _Divine favor_ til R14T7. _False life_ active.
Drea: 6.6.
 Yeth Hound: 6.5. (-1:48, 14:15 CON). BLEED 1d4/ rd!!! DYING!!!
Toros: 6.4. Smite vs. Nualia (+7 attack, +3 damage, +7 deflection). Ignite weapon til R9T13.
Slashing Pit Trap:  6.3.  Trap will begin slashing R9T6.3!!!
Keghart: 6. _Mage armor_ for another 90 minutes. _Shield_ til R32T6. DELAYING!!!
Jules:  4. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T21:* Opal swears as she lost her spell. Picking up her scimitar, she steps  closer to Drea and touches on the shoulder, healing her from the  negative energy she took earlier (*5*). 

*R7T20:* Norton, you barely even see the cleric, what with edging slightly off aim because of the column (of course, Opal just moved), and the two sets of portcullises specifically designed to not evenly line up making for improved cover for the cleric. What do you do?

Enemy cleric on deck, Drea in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R31T14 = +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Valbard:  29.  DELAYING!!!
Opal: 21. 
Norton: 20. _Loyal paladin's spear of light_ manifested.
Nualia: 7. _Bull's strength_ til R51T7. _Eagle's splendor_ til R52T7. _Shield of faith_ til R53T7. _Divine favor_ til R14T7. _False life_ active.
Drea: 6.6.
 Yeth Hound: 6.5. (-1:48, 14:15 CON). BLEED 1d4/ rd!!! DYING!!!
Toros: 6.4. Smite vs. Nualia (+7 attack, +3 damage, +7 deflection). Ignite weapon til R9T13.
Slashing Pit Trap:  6.3.  Trap will begin slashing R9T6.3!!!
Keghart: 6. _Mage armor_ for another 90 minutes. _Shield_ til R32T6. DELAYING!!!
Jules:  4. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T20:* Norton delays ... 

*R7T7:* The woman lets loose with another blast of negative energy. This time, Toros takes a full blast (*9 NE*). But Norton gets really blasted (*15 NE*). Drea, at least, resists some (*5 NE*), with only a little burning into a real wound past the temporary buffer she had. Oh, and the yeth hound withers to a husk.

*R7T6.6:* Drea, what do you do?

Toros on deck, Keghart in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R31T14 = +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Valbard:  29.  DELAYING!!!
Opal: 21. 
Norton: 20. _Loyal paladin's spear of light_ manifested. DELAYING!!!
Nualia: 7. _Bull's strength_ til R51T7. _Eagle's splendor_ til R52T7. _Shield of faith_ til R53T7. _Divine favor_ til R14T7. _False life_ active.
Drea: 6.6.
Toros: 6.4. Smite vs. Nualia (+7 attack, +3 damage, +7 deflection). Ignite weapon til R9T13.
Slashing Pit Trap:  6.3.  Trap will begin slashing R9T6.3!!!
Keghart: 6. _Mage armor_ for another 90 minutes. _Shield_ til R32T6. DELAYING!!!
Jules:  4. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T6.5:* Norton goes out of delay to put some distance between himself and the enemy cleric. He calls out as he moves. *"I can't take another one of those. Sorry guys."* He grabs his wand from his belt and uses it when he stops at the far side of the room. 

*R7T6.6:* Drea looks back at Norton as he retreats, then turns back to the combat.  She draws upon her Akashic power to empower Toros with words of  encouragement, drawing the power back into herself as an afterthought.

*End Round 7, Begin Round 8 ...

R8T21:* Opal, what do you do?

Enemy cleric on deck, Norton in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R31T14 = +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Valbard:  29.  DELAYING!!!
Opal: 21. 
Nualia: 7. _Bull's strength_ til R51T7. _Eagle's splendor_ til R52T7. _Shield of faith_ til R53T7. _Divine favor_ til R14T7. _False life_ active.
Norton: 6.7. _Loyal paladin's spear of light_ manifested.
Drea: 6.6.
Toros: 6.4. Smite vs. Nualia (+7 attack, +3 damage, +7 deflection). Ignite weapon til R9T13. DELAYING!!!
Slashing Pit Trap:  6.3.  Trap will begin slashing R9T6.3!!!
Keghart: 6. _Mage armor_ for another 90 minutes. _Shield_ til R32T6. DELAYING!!!
Jules:  4. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T21:* *"Everyone back up!"* Opal will shout before taking her own advice and retreating to the end of the room, dragging Drea with her. *"As long as she's behind that portcullis, we're sitting ducks!"* 

*R8T20.9:* Drea, it is not your turn, but Opal gave you a free move action. Where does Drea go?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R31T14 = +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Valbard:  29.  DELAYING!!!
Opal: 21. 
Nualia: 7. _Bull's strength_ til R51T7. _Eagle's splendor_ til R52T7. _Shield of faith_ til R53T7. _Divine favor_ til R14T7. _False life_ active.
Norton: 6.7. _Loyal paladin's spear of light_ manifested.
Drea: 6.6.
Toros: 6.4. Smite vs. Nualia (+7 attack, +3 damage, +7 deflection). Ignite weapon til R9T13. DELAYING!!!
Slashing Pit Trap:  6.3.  Trap will begin slashing R9T6.3!!!
Keghart: 6. _Mage armor_ for another 90 minutes. _Shield_ til R32T6. DELAYING!!!
Jules:  4. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

Drea responds to Opal's tactical advice by going to the north of the western pillar. 

*R8T20:* Toros comes out of delay. *"It's just you and me now, witch."* He says a quick prayer on himself to heal him of *10* before stepping back a few feet next to the column. 
He gets into a low sprinter's crouch. From the looks of things, he backed up to get a running start.

*R8T7:* The cleric lets loose with another nega-nuke. Toros is the only possible target, and his holy body manages to ignore any of the unholy energies.

*R8T6.7:* Norton, what do you do?

Drea on deck, Opal in the hole, Valbard/ Keghart/ Jules delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R31T14 = +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Valbard:  29.  DELAYING!!!
Opal: 21. 
Toros: 20. Smite vs. Nualia (+7 attack, +3 damage, +7 deflection). Ignite weapon til R9T13.
Nualia: 7. _Bull's strength_ til R51T7. _Eagle's splendor_ til R52T7. _Shield of faith_ til R53T7. _Divine favor_ til R14T7. _False life_ active.
Norton: 6.7. _Loyal paladin's spear of light_ manifested.
Drea: 6.6.
Slashing Pit Trap:  6.3.  Trap will begin slashing R9T6.3!!!
Keghart: 6. _Mage armor_ for another 90 minutes. _Shield_ til R32T6. DELAYING!!!
Jules:  4. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T6.7:* Norton tries to use his wand again on himself, but it doesn't quite work.

*R8T6.6:* Drea delays ...

*End Round 8, Begin Round 9 ...

R8T21:* Opal, what do you do?

Toros on deck, enemy cleric in the hole, Valbard/ Drea/ Keghart/ Jules delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R31T14 = +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Valbard:  29.  DELAYING!!!
Opal: 21. 
Toros: 20. Smite vs. Nualia (+7 attack, +3 damage, +7 deflection). Ignite weapon til R9T13.
Nualia: 7. _Bull's strength_ til R51T7. _Eagle's splendor_ til R52T7. _Shield of faith_ til R53T7. _Divine favor_ til R14T7. _False life_ active.
Norton: 6.7. _Loyal paladin's spear of light_ manifested.
Drea: 6.6. DELAYING!!!
Slashing Pit Trap:  6.3.  Trap will begin slashing R9T6.3!!!
Keghart: 6. _Mage armor_ for another 90 minutes. _Shield_ til R32T6. DELAYING!!!
Jules:  4. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T21:* Opal reaches up and touches Norton, channeling some positive energy into him (*5*). 

*R8T20:* Toros touches himself to fully heal himself. He maintains that stance that looks like he is about to break out into a sprint (in scale mail).

*R8T7:* The cleric pulses with another dark energy burst and Toros takes *10 NE*.

*R8T6.7:* Norton, what do you do?

Opal on deck, Toros in the hole, Valbard/ Drea/ Keghart/ Jules delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R31T14 = +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Valbard:  29.  DELAYING!!!
Opal: 21. 
Toros: 20. Smite vs. Nualia (+7 attack, +3 damage, +7 deflection). Ignite weapon til R9T13. READIED to bull rush Nualia with a jump over the trapped area.
Nualia: 7. _Bull's strength_ til R51T7. _Eagle's splendor_ til R52T7. _Shield of faith_ til R53T7. _Divine favor_ til R14T7. _False life_ active.
Norton: 6.7. _Loyal paladin's spear of light_ manifested.
Drea: 6.6. DELAYING!!!
Slashing Pit Trap:  6.3.  Trap will begin slashing R9T6.3!!!
Keghart: 6. _Mage armor_ for another 90 minutes. _Shield_ til R32T6. DELAYING!!!
Jules:  4. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T6.7:* Norton will grumble. *"Just how many of those does she have?"* After his complaint, he'll start delaying, waiting for an opportunity to get into the combat. 

*End Round 8, Begin Round 9 ..

R9T21:* Opal, what do you do?

Toros on deck, Cleric in the hole, Valbard/ Drea/ Norton/ Keghart/ Jules delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R31T14 = +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Valbard:  29.  DELAYING!!!
Opal: 21. 
Toros: 20. Smite vs. Nualia (+7 attack, +3 damage, +7 deflection). Ignite weapon til R9T13. READIED to bull rush Nualia with a jump over the trapped area.
Nualia: 7. _Bull's strength_ til R51T7. _Eagle's splendor_ til R52T7. _Shield of faith_ til R53T7. _Divine favor_ til R14T7. _False life_ active.
Norton: 6.7. _Loyal paladin's spear of light_ manifested. DELAYING!!!
Drea: 6.6. DELAYING!!!
Slashing Pit Trap:  6.3.  Trap will begin slashing R9T6.3!!!
Keghart: 6. _Mage armor_ for another 90 minutes. _Shield_ til R32T6. DELAYING!!!
Jules:  4. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T21:* Opal moves between her colleagues. After spreading some positive energy  to the most wounded, she shouts at her teammates still in range *"What part of 'fall back' did you not understand?!?"* 

*R9T20:* Toros looks back at Opal. *"She's wasting them on me. I am good with that."* He looks back, and makes little micro-adjustments as if to make a sprint. Toros touches himself to fully heal himself.

*R9T7:* The cleric lets loose with another burst. Toros doesn't resist or shake off the effects of this burst, taking *8 NE*.

*R9T6.3:* The guisarmes on the statues begin to slash about.

*"I am pretty sure that is Nualia Tobyn, daughter of recently deceased Father Tobyn,"* calls out Keghart.

Toros calls back, *"Yeah, she didn't like hearing that. That's her."*

*End Round 9, Begin Round 10 ...

R9T21:* Opal, what do you do?

Toros on deck, Nualia in the hole, everyone else delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R31T14 = +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Valbard:  29.  DELAYING!!!
Opal: 21. 
Toros: 20. Smite vs. Nualia (+7 attack, +3 damage, +7 deflection). Ignite weapon til R9T13. READIED to bull rush Nualia with a jump over the trapped area.
Nualia: 7. _Bull's strength_ til R51T7. _Eagle's splendor_ til R52T7. _Shield of faith_ til R53T7. _Divine favor_ til R14T7. _False life_ active.
Norton: 6.7. _Loyal paladin's spear of light_ manifested. DELAYING!!!
Drea: 6.6. DELAYING!!!
Slashing Pit Trap:  6.3.  Trap will open pit R11T6.3!!!
Keghart: 6. _Mage armor_ for another 90 minutes. _Shield_ til R32T6. DELAYING!!!
Jules:  4. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T21:* Opal grunts in frustration. Seeing that Valbard was out line of effect,  she rushed to be opposite him, next to where that sword was on the  ground. Once she gets into position, she touches Toros, hoping to give  him a bit of healing to counteract all the negative energy he'd been  taking. He heals *2*.

*R9T20-13:* Toros delays, and his the flame on his sword gutters out. He concentrates, praying to the Lady of Fire, and his scimitar reignites.

*R9T7:* Nualia sends another wave of dark energy down the passageway, but this time Toros completely resists it.

*R9T6.3:* Trap continues to slash about with guisarmes.

*End Round 9, Begin Round 10 ...

R10T21:* Opal, what do you do?

Toros on deck, Nualia in the hole, all others delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R31T14 = +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Valbard:  29.  DELAYING!!!
Opal: 21. 
Toros: 13. Smite vs. Nualia (+7 attack, +3 damage, +7 deflection). Ignite weapon til R13T13. 
Nualia: 7. _Bull's strength_ til R51T7. _Eagle's splendor_ til R52T7. _Shield of faith_ til R53T7. _Divine favor_ til R14T7. _False life_ active.
Norton: 6.7. _Loyal paladin's spear of light_ manifested. DELAYING!!!
Drea: 6.6. DELAYING!!!
Slashing Pit Trap:  6.3.  Trap will open pit R11T6.3!!!
Keghart: 6. _Mage armor_ for another 90 minutes. _Shield_ til R32T6. DELAYING!!!
Jules:  4. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T21:* Opal abandoned one of her previously readied spells to heal Toros, but she was running out of resources. She casts her healing spell, for which Toros is now fully healed.

*R11T13:* More micro-adjustments on Toros' part. *"Thanks,"* he says, while still looking towards his quarry.

*R11T7:* Nualia sends forth yet another wave of negative energy, which Toros only partially resists (*6 NE*).

*R11T6.3:* The guisarmes stop slashing and the pit opens in the trap.

*End Round 11, Begin Round 12 ...

R12T21:* Opal, what do you do?

Toros on deck, Nualia in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R31T14 = +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Valbard:  29.  DELAYING!!!
Opal: 21. 
Toros: 13. Smite vs. Nualia (+7 attack, +3 damage, +7 deflection). Ignite weapon til R13T13. 
Nualia: 7. _Bull's strength_ til R51T7. _Eagle's splendor_ til R52T7. _Shield of faith_ til R53T7. _Divine favor_ til R14T7. _False life_ active.
Norton: 6.7. _Loyal paladin's spear of light_ manifested. DELAYING!!!
Drea: 6.6. DELAYING!!!
Slashing Pit Trap:  6.3.  Trap will deactivate R13T6.3!!!
Keghart: 6. _Mage armor_ for another 90 minutes. _Shield_ til R32T6. DELAYING!!!
Jules:  4. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R12T21:* Opal presses against the wall, preparing to strike if the opportunity arises. *"Unless she's dedicated herself to solely channeling negative energy, she should have at max one more of those left."* 

*R12T13:* Toros continues to be ready ...

*R12T7:* Nualia casts a spell. Toros yells, *"She just cast rage, so she's committed to physical battle, now!"*

*R12T6.3:* The trap continues its slashing.

*End Round 12, Begin Round 13 ...

R13T21:* Opal, what do you do?

Toros on deck, Nualia in the hole, all others delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R31T14 = +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Valbard:  29.  DELAYING!!!
Opal: 21. 
Toros: 13. Smite vs. Nualia (+7 attack, +3 damage, +7 deflection). Ignite weapon til R13T13. 
Nualia: 7. Rage til concentration + 6 rounds!!!_
*  Bull's strength_ til R51T7. _Eagle's splendor_ til R52T7. _Shield of faith_ til R53T7. _Divine favor_ til R14T7. _False life_ active.
Norton: 6.7. _Loyal paladin's spear of light_ manifested. DELAYING!!!
Drea: 6.6. DELAYING!!!
Slashing Pit Trap:  6.3.  Trap will deactivate R13T6.3!!!
Keghart: 6. _Mage armor_ for another 90 minutes. _Shield_ til R32T6. DELAYING!!!
Jules:  4. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R13T21:* *"Then let her come!"*  Opal says as she readies herself to strike. 

The effects of the _bless_ are no longer felt on the party.

*R13T13:* *"Rage doesn't mean stupid,"* says Toros. *"She won't set that trap off mindlessly."* 

*R13T7:* Nualia stands, concentrating on her wrath.

*R13T6.3:* The trap resets ... guisarmes stop slashing, pit closes, portcullises rise.

*R13T6:* Toros' readied action goes off, and he takes off at a run down the hallway. He gives a loud shout as he tries to jump what he judges to be the edge of the pit to continue his now-airborne charge in hopes of bull rushing Nualia back. *"RAHHHH!"* The sound of a metal armor impacting metal armor is heard. There is also the sound of someone in metal armor being flung against heavy stone.

*End Round 13, Begin Round 14 ...

R14T21:* Opal, what do you do?

Nualia on deck, Toros in the hole, all others delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Valbard:  29.  DELAYING!!!
Opal: 21. 
Nualia: 7. Rage til concentration + 6 rounds!!! _ 
*  Bull's strength_ til R51T7. _Eagle's splendor_ til R52T7. _Shield of faith_ til R53T7. _Divine favor_ til R14T7. _False life_ active.
Norton: 6.7. _Loyal paladin's spear of light_ manifested. DELAYING!!!
Drea: 6.6. DELAYING!!!
Toros: 13. Smite vs. Nualia (+7 attack, +3 damage, +7 deflection). Ignite weapon til R14T13.
Keghart: 6. _Mage armor_ for another 90 minutes. _Shield_ til R32T6. DELAYING!!!
Jules:  4. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R14T21:* *"Toros, bring her this way!"* Opal  shouts as she moves to just in front of the portcullis. With luck, she'd  get caught in her own trap, be even if she didn't, she'd be in melee  range at last. Opal notices that Toros must have taken a hit from her bastard sword when he launched himself at her.

*R14T20:* Drea moves up a small distance, before channeling her power through the Veil on Toros and strikes at Nualia with her weapon, striking Nualia for *12*. Meanwhile, Toros gets 4 THP and Drea is healed of *6*.

The flame on Toros' blade goes out again.

*R14T7:* Nualia harnesses her rage, calling on the fury of the Abyss itself, all of her physical power, and yet somehow fighting tactically as well. Toros easily deflects the over-committed blow.

*R14T6:* Toros heals himself fully with a quick prayer. Then he prays into his sword to light up again, but this time his sword flares a little brighter than before. 

*R14T5:*  Keghart steps down to get a sightline to the enemy. He puts up his hand, and you see in his palm there is a circle of light and some type of whine that suggests a building power before some type of energy bolt is fired down the hall, but there is too much activity and he misses.

*End Round 14, Begin Round 15 ...

R15T29:* Valbard steps behind Drea, then casts _bless_.

*R15T21:* Opal, what do you do?

Drea on deck, Nualia in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Heaven's Blessing_: +2 attack and weapon damage rolls. _Bless_: +1 morale bonus to attack rolls.
Valbard:  29. 
Opal: 21. 
Drea: 20.
Nualia: 7. Rage til R19T13!!! Nualia's CMD is down by 1 til R19T20!!! Fury of the Abyss til R22T7!!!Using PA + CE._ 
*  Bull's strength_ til R51T7. _Eagle's splendor_ til R52T7. _Shield of faith_ til R53T7. _False life_ active.
Norton: 6.7. _Loyal paladin's spear of light_ manifested. DELAYING!!!
Toros: 6. Smite vs. Nualia (+7 attack, +3 damage, +7 deflection). Ignite weapon + _flaming burst_ til R18T6.
Keghart: 5. _Mage armor_ for another 90 minutes. _Shield_ til R32T6. 
Jules: x. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R15T21:* Opal grunts in frustration. There wasn't much she could do here; she  could throw a javelin, but she was just as likely to hit Toros as her,  and taking a step forward would just knock her back into the trap. She  kept herself ready should Toros get her close enough, but she addressed  her other allies.* "I can't get her from here. Anyone else want to take point?"* 

*R15T20:* Drea, what do you do?

Nualia on deck, Toros in the hole, Norton/ Jules delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Heaven's Blessing_: +2 attack and weapon damage rolls. _Bless_: +1 morale bonus to attack rolls.
Valbard:  29. 
Opal: 21. 
Drea: 20.
Nualia: 7. Rage til R19T13!!! Nualia's CMD is down by 1 til R19T20!!! Fury of the Abyss til R22T7!!!Using PA + CE._ 
*  Bull's strength_ til R51T7. _Eagle's splendor_ til R52T7. _Shield of faith_ til R53T7. _False life_ active.
Norton: 6.7. _Loyal paladin's spear of light_ manifested. DELAYING!!!
Toros: 6. Smite vs. Nualia (+7 attack, +3 damage, +7 deflection). Ignite weapon + _flaming burst_ til R18T6.
Keghart: 5. _Mage armor_ for another 90 minutes. _Shield_ til R32T6. 
Jules: x. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R15T20:* Drea draws upon her akashic power to empower Toros to attack Nualia. Toros cuts, and only with the combination of the _bless_ and _heaven's blessing_ does his strike barely get through her armor to hit for *19*.

*R15T7:* Now Nualia counters yet again, but this time just with rage and power, no tactics. Toros' holy wrath protects him from the sword, but not her claw which  grazes across his lower sternum and upper peritoneum for only *2 mod*. Some darkness seems to swirl with the claw, but does no more to Toros. He doesn't appear to be wounded.

*R15T6:* Toros attacks two-handed again (remember, his shield was put away when he was dealing with the trap), but this time - even with all of the supernatural and magical aid - it is only his smite that powers his attack through her armor to hit her for *17*.

*R15T5:* Keghart fires off another whatever it is from the palm of his gauntlet, missing wildly.

*End Round 15, Begin Round 16 ...

*Valbard delays ...

*R16T21:* Opal, what do you do?

Drea on deck, Nualia in the hole, Valbard/ Norton/ Jules delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Heaven's Blessing_: +2 attack and weapon damage rolls. _Bless_: +1 morale bonus to attack rolls.
Valbard:  29. DELAYING!!!
Opal: 21. 
Drea: 20.
Nualia: 7. Rage til R19T13!!! Nualia's CMD is down by 1 til R19T20!!! Fury of the Abyss til R22T7!!!Using PA._ 
*  Bull's strength_ til R51T7. _Eagle's splendor_ til R52T7. _Shield of faith_ til R53T7. _False life_ active.
Norton: 6.7. _Loyal paladin's spear of light_ manifested. DELAYING!!!
Toros: 6. Smite vs. Nualia (+7 attack, +3 damage, +7 deflection). Ignite weapon + _flaming burst_ til R18T6.
Keghart: 5. _Mage armor_ for another 90 minutes. _Shield_ til R32T6. 
Jules: x. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R16T21:* Opal waits until either Toros is in need of healing or he gets the woman into melee range. 

*R16T20:* Drea, what do you do?

Nualia on deck, Toros in the hole, Norton/ Keghart/ Jules/ Valbard/ Opal delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Heaven's Blessing_: +2 attack and weapon damage rolls. _Bless_: +1 morale bonus to attack rolls.
Valbard:  29. DELAYING!!!
Opal: 21. DELAYING!!!
Drea: 20.
Nualia: 7. Rage til R19T13!!! Nualia's CMD is down by 1 til R19T20!!! Fury of the Abyss til R22T7!!!Using PA._ 
*  Bull's strength_ til R51T7. _Eagle's splendor_ til R52T7. _Shield of faith_ til R53T7. _False life_ active.
Norton: 6.7. _Loyal paladin's spear of light_ manifested. DELAYING!!!
Toros: 6. Smite vs. Nualia (+7 attack, +3 damage, +7 deflection). Ignite weapon + _flaming burst_ til R18T6.
Keghart: 5. _Mage armor_ for another 90 minutes. _Shield_ til R32T6. 
Jules: x. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R16T20:* Drea, noting the effectiveness of Toros attacks compared to her own, repeats her action, allowing him to strike again. Toros hits Nualia with a simple crit for *22 + 6 fire & flaming burst*. 

*R16T7:* Nualia continues raging with power, fury, and ferocity ... enough to hit Toros for *17 mod* in his helmet, and then claws him on the back of his right calf for *4 mod*. The claw didn't seem to do much, and yet as it cuts out of him, something seems to be wrong with Toros beyond wounding.

*R16T6:* Toros calls back even as he heals himself for *14*, *"She did something to me, I don't know what!"* His attack still hits her in the left knee for *20 + 6 fire*, though.

*R16T5:*  Keghart throws another one of those palm blasts, missing.

*End Round 16, Begin Round 17 ...

R17T20:* Drea, what do you do?

Nualia on deck, Toros in the hole, Opal/ Valbard/ Jules delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Heaven's Blessing_: +2 attack and weapon damage rolls. _Bless_: +1 morale bonus to attack rolls.
Valbard:  29. DELAYING!!!
Opal: 21. DELAYING!!!
Drea: 20.
Nualia: 7. Rage til R19T13!!! Nualia's CMD is down by 1 til R19T20!!! Fury of the Abyss til R22T7!!! Using PA._ 
*  Bull's strength_ til R51T7. _Eagle's splendor_ til R52T7. _Shield of faith_ til R53T7. _False life_ active.
Norton: 6.7. _Loyal paladin's spear of light_ manifested. DELAYING!!!
Toros: 6. Smite vs. Nualia (+7 attack, +3 damage, +7 deflection). Ignite weapon + _flaming burst_ til R18T6.
*  CURSED: -4 penalty on all attack rolls, saves, ability checks, & skill checks.
Keghart: 5. _Mage armor_ for another 90 minutes. _Shield_ til R32T6. 
Jules: x. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R17T20:* Drea will draw upon her akashic power to strike through Toros, hoping to draw from her essence to heal Toros's wounds. The greatsword strikes at her very scarred abdomen for *15*, enough to drop her and heal Toros of *10*. Her bastard sword clatters on the ground as she drops.

*R17T6:* *"Creature of evil, you sought to bring Lamashtu here. Now, I send you to Her instead!"* And with that, Toros performs a smite-and-flaming-burst-fueled coup de grace to lop her head off. He still seems beleaguered by something, though.

*Combat Ends ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Heaven's Blessing_: +2 attack and weapon damage rolls. _Bless_: +1 morale bonus to attack rolls.
Valbard:  29. DELAYING!!!
Opal: 21. DELAYING!!!
Drea: 20.
Norton: 6.7. _Loyal paladin's spear of light_ manifested. DELAYING!!!
Toros: 6. Smite vs. Nualia (+7 attack, +3 damage, +7 deflection). Ignite weapon + _flaming burst_ til R18T6.
*  CURSED: -4 penalty on all attack rolls, saves, ability checks, & skill checks.
Keghart: 5. _Mage armor_ for another 90 minutes. _Shield_ til R32T6. 
Jules: x. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*Surprise Round ...*

Opal, Jules, Toros and Leanyi detect something amiss in here!

*S19:* Opal, you sense three dark and wispy shapes come up out of the ground. All three are technically adjacent to you, though one has a column in its way. This is a surprise round. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Keghart: 22. Perception 15.
Opal: 19. Perception 28.
Shadow (Green): 15. (30:30). Stealth 19.
Jules: 13. Perception 22.
Toros: 12. Perception 24.
Norton: 11. Perception 19.
Leanyi: 9. Collective active. Perception 21.
Shadow (Blue): 6. (30:30). Stealth 21.
Shadow (Red): 3. (30:30). Stealth 23.

----------


## lostsole31

*S19:* *"Shadows!"* Opal yelled as she channeled positive energy into the southern shadow's chest for only *3 PE damage*.

*S15:* That very shadow does a counter against Opal, passing its foot through her right foot for *5 Strength*.

*S13:* Jules shakes Norton to try to get make its master more aware, but otherwise stands behind Norton in his space.

*S12:* Toros notes the shadows as well. *"Be defensive! Don't let them touch you!"* He then rushes forward to make a new front line.

*S11:* Norton, Jules didn't make you aware of all the opponents, but *did* give you the chance to notice and respond to one ... the "blue" shadow (only). What do you do? Also, do you ask Jules to do anything?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Keghart: 22. Perception 15.
Opal: 19. Perception 28.
Shadow (Green): 15. (27:30). Stealth 19.
Jules: 13. Perception 22.
Toros: 12. Perception 24. FD!!!
Norton: 11. Perception 21.
Leanyi: 9. Collective active. Perception 21.
Shadow (Blue): 6. (30:30). Stealth 21.
Shadow (Red): 3. (30:30). Stealth 23.

----------


## lostsole31

*S11:* Norton will take up a defensive stance for the moment, trying to  determine what the creature he's been directed to is. He calls out to  Jules in their shared language, directing him to stay back while they  fight.  *Spoiler: Norton*
Show

He doesn't know what they are, but has no reason to doubt that they are 'shadows,' nor any reason Toros' advise should be disregarded.

*S9:* Great-Aunt Leanyi doesn't notice the one in the "back corner" (NE), but sees the other two. She sees their wispy nature and heard Toros, and realizes that even though she may not understand what the threat is, that her armor will not help her a whit. Still, she barks out tactical orders that relate to defense. She focuses on her hand, and coming into view is a longsword-shaped field something ... like a sword that is and is not there all at once. She attacks "Green" with it, but the shadow dodges.

*S6:* "Blue" shadow attacks the woman that used hateful energy against its fellow. As it does so, Opal's head is filled with a high-speed defensive suggestion that she follows to just barely dodge the touch!

*S3:*  "Red" attacks a surprised Keghart, and Keghart barely moves out of the way himself, as if guided by some other force.

*End Surprise Round, Begin Round One ...

R1T22:* Keghart casts _shield_ defensively on himself before stepping back out of the way.*Spoiler: Keghart >>> Collective*
Show

*"Thanks for the save, Leanyi. They're right. IF these things touch us, it will sap our strength. They sap all of it, we die and turn into one of them."*

*R1T19:* Opal, you don't know how, but you are sure it was Leanyi's "battle forge" powers that almost pulled you away ... or had yourself away? ... at the last second. What do you do?

Green shadow on deck, Toros in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Keghart: 22. _Shield_ til R31T22.
Opal: 19. 
Shadow (Green): 15. (27:30). 
Jules: 13. DELAYING!!!
Toros: 12. TD!!!
Norton: 11. TD!!!
Leanyi: 9. Collective active. _Call the soul's blade_ til R3T9 (_ghost touch_). AOOs: 2.
Shadow (Blue): 6. (30:30). 
Shadow (Red): 3. (30:30).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T19:* It was at times like this that Opal wished she had figured out how to  channel her positive energy better. The more skilled of her order could  channel energy like a cleric and use it to augment their weapons, and  both would come in really handy right about now. But since she didn't,  her masterwork sword was pretty much useless right now, so she simply  dropped it; hopefully she'd be able to pick it up afterwards. Still, she  figured her best option was channel the energy she could into these  things. Stepping southeast, she drew the cure wand she was given earlier  and attempted to cast some healing magic in order to damage these  undead. It doesn't dodge the spell now extant on Opal's hand, but as she almost touches the thing her hand seems to be deflected away by an unseen energy.

*R1T15:* "Green" shadow attacks the man with the obvious holy symbol that is similar to the one on the woman that hurt it, but Toros' defensive actions saved him.

*R1T13:* Jules steps back out of the way.

*R1T12:* Toros switches position to now flank a shadow with Leanyi, calling on Sarenrae's power to allow him to end the creature, harming it for *19 mod*.

*R1T11:* Norton, you were in total defense. Now you have a little bit more time to think of a more offensive strategy, if needed. What do you do?

Leanyi on deck, "blue" and "red" shadows in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Keghart: 22. _Shield_ til R31T22.
Opal: 19. Mwk scimitar dropped.
Shadow (Green): 15. (8:30). 
Jules: 13. 
Toros: 12. Smite vs. green.
Norton: 11. TD!!!
Leanyi: 9. Collective active. _Call the soul's blade_ til R3T9 (_ghost touch_). AOOs: 2.
Shadow (Blue): 6. (30:30). 
Shadow (Red): 3. (30:30).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T11:* Norton summons up his Spear, enhancing it with his magic, and then  prepares a combo attack, using the spear to strike twice at the nearest  Shadow with it, the first strike even leaving a Brand upon the spot, as  if to say he was involved in this fight. The first attack misses as the shadow is partially in the floor, but the second attack strikes true for *11 mod* (vs. Red).

*R1T9:* Leanyi whispers something in an unknown language under her breath while taking on a particular stance. With her translucent, longsword-like weapon she strikes the flanked shadow even as colors burst forth from the sword, and destroying the creature of darkness with her light. She then steps forward to take a more central position to threaten both of the others.

*R1T6-3:* The two remaining shadows attack. Red moves partially in the floor to close on Norton and putting its hand through his chest for *5 STR damage*. This is enough for Norton to suddenly become weighed down (medium load). "Blue" attacks he hateful priestess (it is also partially submerged in the floor) but misses.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T22:* Keghart moves away from the shadow attacking Norton. A high-pitched "charging" noise is heard and then he fires a blast from the circle on his palm, but misses.

*R2T19:* Opal, these things are quick and have cover. Your scimitar is on the ground. What do you do?

Jules on deck, Toros in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Keghart: 22. _Shield_ til R31T22.
Opal: 19. Mwk scimitar dropped.
Jules: 13. 
Toros: 12. 
Norton: 11. AP (_+1 enhancement_) til R11T11.
Leanyi: 9. Collective active. _Call the soul's blade_ til R3T9 (_ghost touch_). AOOs: 2.
Shadow (Blue): 6. (30:30). 
Shadow (Red): 3. (19:30).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T19:* Opal once again tries to force her positive energy into the shadow, but it moves out of her way. She then takes a  step back in order to get a touch of breathing room. 

*R2T13:* Jules stays in place, using total defense.

*R2T12:* Toros lights his scimitar on fire before moving 10' north.

*R2T11:* Norton, what do you do?

Leanyi on deck, "blue" in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Keghart: 22. _Shield_ til R31T22.
Opal: 19. Mwk scimitar dropped. Currently holding charge on _wand of CLW_. Set up for Bloody Riposte if attacked, Bodyguard if Leanyi is attacked.
Jules: 13. TD!!!
Toros: 12. Ignite weapon!!!
Norton: 11. AP (_+1 enhancement_) til R11T11.
Leanyi: 9. Collective active. _Call the soul's blade_ til R3T9 (_ghost touch_). AOOs: 2.
Shadow (Blue): 6. (30:30). 
Shadow (Red): 3. (19:30).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T11:* Norton steps a bit away from the Shadow that attacked him and strikes again with his Spear, hoping to help take it down. It strikes somewhere around the arm (shadow bodies make it hard to tell for sure), but only doing about *7 mod*. 

*R2T9:* Leanyi steps over a little to allow Opal to move down if she wanted. Using her summoned weapon she strikes at her opponent, but does so warily, and yet with a perfect strike that does *4*. Even though her full power (not a lot for an older woman) gets through unlike other weapons, the incorporeal nature of the shadow is such that there are no "sweet spots" to hit.*Spoiler: Opal*
Show

You really need to be adjacent - or at least threaten - the opponent attacking a friendly to use Bodyguard, per normal Aid Another rules. The wording of the Bodyguard feat does not override that requirement.

*R2T6-3:* The shadows respond with purely silent vigor. Though "blue" was just struck, for some reason it doesn't bother with Leanyi and closes on Opal, it's body still half in the floor to provide it cover, even though Toros and Leanyi now flank it. It just misses the oread. Meanwhile, in the same way, despite being damaged by Norton, "red" steps through the column and down to attack the Sarenite paladin, but likewise misses.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T22:* The charge up and release whine of Keghart's weapon is heard as the beam from his palm strikes "blue" but doesn't seem to do anything. *"Sorry, but had to be sure. Magic weapons only."*

*R3T19:* Opal, your scimitar is dropped and you are holding a CLW charge on the wand. You had _bloody riposte_ readied had you been struck (you were not), and blue just stepped into a flank with allies that also will allow you to use bodyguard (if you do). What do you do?

Jules on deck, Toros in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Keghart: 22. _Shield_ til R31T22.
Opal: 19. Mwk scimitar dropped. Currently holding charge on _wand of CLW_. Set up for Bloody Riposte if attacked, Bodyguard if Leanyi is attacked.
Jules: 13. TD!!!
Toros: 12. Ignite weapon!!!
Norton: 11. AP (_+1 enhancement_) til R11T11. 
Leanyi: 9. Collective active. _Call the soul's blade_ til R3T9 (_ghost touch_). AOOs: 2. CE. Battle mantra (+1 AC).
Shadow (Blue): 6. (26:30). 
Shadow (Red): 3. (12:30).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T19:* Opal changes her stance to be more defensive than before, reaching out to touch the shadow in front of her, but again its tactical use of cover with the floor foils the warpriest. 

*R3T13-12:*  Jules delays. Toros attacks the flanked shadow, but he fails spectacularly as essence of the shadow itself throws Toros into confusing slashes with the strange lighting.

*R3T11:* Norton, what do you do?

Leanyi on deck, shadows in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Keghart: 22. _Shield_ til R31T22.
Opal: 19. Mwk scimitar dropped. Currently holding charge on _wand of CLW_. Set up for Bloody Riposte if attacked, Bodyguard if Leanyi is attacked.
Jules: 13. DELAYING!!!
Toros: 12. Ignite weapon!!!
*  Until R7T12, all enemies have concealment. He can make a Will save DC 20 each round to end this effect.
Norton: 11. AP (_+1 enhancement_) til R11T11. 
Leanyi: 9. Collective active. _Call the soul's blade_ til R3T9 (_ghost touch_). AOOs: 2. CE. Battle mantra (+1 AC).
Shadow (Blue): 6. (26:30). 
Shadow (Red): 3. (12:30).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T11:* Norton strikes out once more against one of the Shadows, hoping to do his part in finishing it off with his spear, but he can't quite get a bead on it because of its wispy nature.

*R3T9:* Leanyi still fights tactically and then uses her mystical weapon more as a paintbrush than a hunk of supernatural metal beatstick. As she strikes, there is a flash of light from the blade that seems to glint right towards the shadow's head (such as it is). It doesn't do a lot of damage, but none of its seems to be diminished either (*4*). Her weird summoned sword disappears and she now has nothing in her right hand.

*R3T6-3:* The shadow Leanyi just hit moves so as not to be flanked anymore, and now is flanking Toros with the one nearer the entrance. It puts its hand through Toros' chest for *1 STR*. The other shadows strikes at about the same time, but that one Toros was expecting and wards it away with his flaming sword.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T22:* Keghart casts _mage armor_ on himself for a little more protection.

*R4T19:* Okay, Opal, you are still holding onto a charge with that wand. What do you do?

Toros on deck, Norton in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Keghart: 22. _Shield_ til R31T22. _Mage armor_.
Opal: 19. Mwk scimitar dropped. Currently holding charge on _wand of CLW_. Set up for Bloody Riposte if attacked, Bodyguard if Leanyi is attacked.
Jules: 13. DELAYING!!!
Toros: 12. Ignite weapon!!!
*  Until R7T12, all enemies have concealment. He can make a Will save DC 20 each round to end this effect.
Norton: 11. AP (_+1 enhancement_) til R11T11. 
Leanyi: 9. Collective active. _Call the soul's blade_ til R3T9 (_ghost touch_). AOOs: 2. CE. Battle mantra (+1 AC).
Shadow (Blue): 6. (22:30). 
Shadow (Red): 3. (12:30). DAZZLED til beginning R4T9!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T19:* Opal curses as the shadow proves to be an elusive target. She tries to  hit it yet again, though she does her best to cover for her allies in  the mean time. Again, the cover offered by the floor foils her attack.

*R4T12:* Toros realizes only now that the ligth spear that Norton wields has incredible reach (he's a little slower on the uptake than his younger brother). He puts some force into his swing on the northern, flanked opponent, which messes, before stepping closer to both women. He does, however, seem to have thrown off whatever temporary confusion he was in.

*R4T11:* Norton, what do you do?

Leanyi on deck, shadows in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Keghart: 22. _Shield_ til R31T22. _Mage armor_.
Opal: 19. Mwk scimitar dropped. Currently holding charge on _wand of CLW_. Set up for Bloody Riposte if attacked, Bodyguard if Leanyi is attacked.
Jules: 13. DELAYING!!!
Toros: 12. Ignite weapon!!! PA.
Norton: 11. AP (_+1 enhancement_) til R11T11. 
Leanyi: 9. Collective active. AOOs: 0. CE. Battle mantra (+1 AC).
Shadow (Blue): 6. (22:30). 
Shadow (Red): 3. (12:30). DAZZLED til beginning R4T9!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T11:* Norton casts a spell and thrusts with his spear, missing, but then with the second attack he strikes true for *7 mod*.

*R4T9:* Leanyi circles around to the south and then points at the shadow with her longsword before attacking and missing.

*R4T6-3:* "Blue" ignores Leanyi and attacks the Sarenite woman with the hateful magic on her wand, but misses. Its partner moves slightly over to put a little cover between it and the nutter with the light spear so it can attack the other Sarenite, its hand passing through Toros' left lower leg for *2 STR*.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T22:* Keghart shoots and misses again with his palm attack.

*R5T19:* Opal, you are still holding a charge on the wand (that hateful magic). What do you do?

Toros on deck, Norton in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Keghart: 22. _Shield_ til R31T22. _Mage armor_.
Opal: 19. Mwk scimitar dropped. Currently holding charge on _wand of CLW_. Set up for Bloody Riposte if attacked, Bodyguard if Leanyi is attacked.
Jules: 13. DELAYING!!!
Toros: 12. Ignite weapon!!! PA.
Norton: 11. AP (_+1 enhancement_) til R11T11. 
Leanyi: 9. Collective active. AOOs: 0. CE. Battle mantra (+1 AC).
Shadow (Blue): 6. (22:30). 
Shadow (Red): 3. (5:30). DAZZLED til beginning R4T9!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T19:* Opal steps northwest; she needed all the help she can muster to hit this  thing, so she moves into flanking position with Leanyi. She was putting  her at a bit of a risk, but if she could down the spirit between them,  that'd take a lot of pressure off of her.  With her advance and extreme pivot, she sprains her ankle in the attempt, taking *2 DEX*.

*R5T12:* Toros attacks and misses with his fiery scimitar, and then shifts position.

*R5T11:* Norton, what do you do?

Leanyi on deck, shadows in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Keghart: 22. _Shield_ til R31T22. _Mage armor_.
Opal: 19. Mwk scimitar dropped. Currently holding charge on _CLW_. Set up for Bloody Riposte if attacked, Bodyguard if Leanyi is attacked.
Jules: 13. DELAYING!!!
Toros: 12. Ignite weapon!!! PA.
Norton: 11. AP (_+1 enhancement_) til R11T11. 
Leanyi: 9. Collective active. AOOs: 0. CE. Battle mantra (+1 AC).
Shadow (Blue): 6. (22:30). 
Shadow (Red): 3. (5:30). DAZZLED til beginning R4T9!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T11:* Norton will try once more with his spell and spear strikes. His first strike dispels the red shadow! 

*R5T9:* Leanyi now steps back and a series of tones are heard as she sings along with them before a release of flame at the shadow (that misses).

*R5T6:* The shadow passes its hand through Opal's right knee for *4 STR*. Opal's gear now weighs heavily upon her.

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ....

R6T22:* Keghart moves into the room to get a clean shot at the shadow. He casts a spell, and then from the top of his palm is a wide, but thin beam of pure red that is fired at the shadow, but the beam of searing heat simply hits the wall behind the shadow.

*R6T19:* Opal, what do you do?

Toros on deck, Norton in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Keghart: 22. _Shield_ til R31T22. _Mage armor_.
Opal: 19. Mwk scimitar dropped. Currently holding charge on _CLW_. Set up for Bloody Riposte if attacked, Bodyguard if Leanyi is attacked.
Jules: 13. DELAYING!!!
Toros: 12. Ignite weapon!!! PA.
Norton: 11. AP (_+1 enhancement_) til R11T11. 
Leanyi: 9. Collective active. AOOs: 0. CE. Battle mantra (+1 AC).
Shadow (Blue): 6. (22:30).

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T19:* Opal's breath grew more ragged as the shadows continued to sap her  strength. She doubted that she had the oomph to do much, but she decided  to give it one last go before withdrawing. She outstretches her hand  once more, hoping to channel the positive energy she was still holding, but the cover these incorporeal bastards use and their own lightness (ha!) of being makes them hard to touch.

*R6T12:* Toros steps south of the shadow, and then holds off, looking to Norton and nodding. *"Come get it, man."*

*R6T11:* Norton casts a spell and then moves in closer to the shadow, and as soon as he does so Toros gives it his all against the shadow. It is a gross overhead chop, and he only just turns his flexing sword at the last instant to keep it from getting bent by the floor. Norton is unable to attack, however.*Spoiler: Norton*
Show

You performed a standard action (cast spell), then did a move action (moved 10'). You are done. Spellstrike does NOT allow you to cast-move-attack or attack-move cast.

*R6T9:* Leanyi moves to a clear LOS at the east. She then drops her useless longsword, concentrates, and fire shoots forth at the shadow - a larger gout than the last, and with those same strange increasing tones and singing voice as she does so, but again the shadow ducks out of the way.

*R6T6:* The shadow steps out of flank and then attacks Toros, but misses.

*End Round 6, Begin Round 7 ...

R7T22:* Keghart casts again, and a similar beam as last time - but this time from the top of his other palm - shoots at the shadow. Finally, a hit is scored as it takes *5 mod fire*.  He shakes his head ruefully. *"Sorry, that's all of those I have."*

*R7T19:* Opal, what do you do?

Toros on deck, Norton (holding _shocking grasp_ on his hand, because a charge can't be held on a weapon) in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Keghart: 22. _Shield_ til R31T22. _Mage armor_.
Opal: 19. Mwk scimitar dropped. Currently holding charge on _CLW_. Set up for Bloody Riposte if attacked, Bodyguard if Leanyi is attacked.
Jules: 13. DELAYING!!!
Toros: 11.1. Ignite weapon!!! Readied to attack w/ PA when Norton gets in reach.
Norton: 11. AP (_+1 enhancement_) til R11T11. _Shocking grasp_ on sword.
Leanyi: 9. Collective active. AOOs: 0. CE. Battle mantra (+1 AC).
Shadow (Blue): 6. (17:30).

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T19:* Opal sidesteps southwest in an attempt to keep in an advantageous  position. She then tries once again to get her spell to connect, and it finally discharges to do *3 PE*, as something about its nature seems to resist some of that holy damage. 

*R17T11.1:* Toros tries to touch the shadow, and he is successful as he scores *13 PE*.

*R17T11:* Norton, what do you do? You have _shocking grasp_ cast on your hand. You cannot use spellstrike or spell combat and get the benefits of the spell, and having already been cast, it cannot be sent down the weapon. 

Leanyi on deck, shadow in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Keghart: 22. _Shield_ til R31T22. _Mage armor_.
Opal: 19. Mwk scimitar dropped. Currently holding charge on _CLW_. Set up for Bloody Riposte if attacked, Bodyguard if Leanyi is attacked.
Jules: 13. DELAYING!!!
Toros: 11.1. Ignite weapon!!! Readied to attack w/ PA when Norton gets in reach.
Norton: 11. AP (_+1 enhancement_) til R11T11. _Shocking grasp_ on sword.
Leanyi: 9. Collective active. AOOs: 0. CE. Battle mantra (+1 AC).
Shadow (Blue): 6. (1:30).

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T11:* Norton adjusts his position and thrusts his spear at the shadow,  pulsing the magic from his spell through the spear to hopefully  discharge it this time, but again the cover and its speed keeps it from harm. 

*R7T9:* Leanyi focuses on Toros, and moves her shield, but it is a strange maneuver, clumsy, and seemingly bereft of any possible benefit. Even Leanyi notes that, and yet something about her seems to be recharged.

*R7T6:* The shadow senses that Opal is far more weakened, and hoping to get some type of meal before its own destruction its swipes at herfor a paltry *1 STR* as it only just barely got her shinbone and not really much muscle.

*End Round 7, Begin Round 8 ...

R8T22:* Keghart casts and throws out a green dot that hits the shadow in the lower part of its torso for a mere 1 acid .... and that is all that is needed for the shadow to finally disperse!

FEAR THE MIGHTY _ACID SPLASH_!!!

*Combat Ends ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Keghart: 22. _Shield_ til R31T22. _Mage armor_.
Opal: 19. Mwk scimitar dropped. Bodyguard if Leanyi is attacked.
Jules: 13. DELAYING!!!
Toros: 11.1. Ignite weapon!!! 
Norton: 11. AP (_+1 enhancement_) til R11T11. _Shocking grasp_ on sword.
Leanyi: 9. Collective active. AOOs: 0. CE. Battle mantra (+1 AC).
Shadow (Blue): 6. (1:30).

----------


## lostsole31

*Surprise Round ...*

*S21:* Keghart screams in pain as he is bit along the top of the head for 23! Immediately after that bite, a monstrous creature's head appears from around the corner!

*Begin Round One ...

R1T25:* Norton, because of Keghart's warning, you can have a weapon already in hand. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 25.
Malfeshnekor: 21. (135:135). _Rage_ (concentration + 9 rounds): +1 Will save, -2 AC. Lasts til R9T21!!!
*  STR 29, CON 21. Bite +17 (1d8+9), 2 claws +17 (1d6+9); Tactical: Bite +14 (1d8+15), 2 claws +14 (1d6+15).
*  _Blink_ and _mass bull's strength_ (self only).
Leanyi: 19.
Keghart: 17. 
Opal: 15.
Leanyi: 11. Collective w/ group.
Jules: 10.
Draegra: 8.
Toros: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T25:* Norton draws his weapon, and lunges into the room, moving to the far  side from where the monster's head is to get an idea of what is  attacking. Now that he has an eye on it, he fumbles around in his memory, until he mutters it out, then shouts it. *"It's a greater barghest! It's a type of goblin-wolf-fiend from Abaddon, but more than that I cannot say."*

With essence pouring into his armlets, his lengthen reaches to a nearly impossible level and he strikes out with his rapier to stab it in its throat, but at the last microsecond the barghest winks out of view, and a second later winks back into view. Norton is sure that he could have slain this thing, or at least incapacitated it, with one blow!*Spoiler: Norton*
Show

Already rolled .... Norton has no idea what this effect is that robbed him of his beautiful strike.

*R1T21:* The barghest slavers as if enraged by something, and doesn't approach Norton but attacks Keghart around the corner. A bite comes in on Keghart's left hand for *17*, dropping him! He then gets clawed in the belly for *13*, and when that happens, Leanyi gasps. Another claws tears open the now obviously lifeless body of Keghart Valdemar of the Mars brothers.

*R1T19:* Leanyi gasps, *"I wasn't quick enough to save him *sob*"* She seems a little distracted with that, as if she felt that death keenly and personally. She then double moves into the room, keeping to the east and then south.

*R1T15:* Opal, Keghart is definitely dead. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 25.
Malfeshnekor: 21. (135:135). _Rage_ (concentration + 9 rounds): +1 Will save, -2 AC. Lasts til R9T21!!!
*  STR 29, CON 21. Bite +17 (1d8+9), 2 claws +17 (1d6+9); Tactical: Bite +14 (1d8+15), 2 claws +14 (1d6+15).
*  _Blink_ and _mass bull's strength_ (self only).
Leanyi: 19.
Opal: 15.
Leanyi: 11. Collective w/ group.
Jules: 10.
Draegra: 8.
Toros: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T15:* *"Run!"* Opal screamed, taking her own  advice. Damn this place. She's found nothing but death here. Time to  leave it before she finds her own. 

*R1T10:* Jules flies in and behind the cover of its master.

*R1T8:* Draegra calls out something in a language that only on other knows. There were two, but that scholar had just fallen.*Spoiler: Norton*
Show

In Thassilonian, Draegra says, *"Yes, greater barghest. We are not ready for this without planning; luck won't save us. I will cover our escape."*
He then casts a spell in an unknown language, and from him billows thick, wet, clinging mist that obscures all sight within to only five feet. He then pulls back.

*R1T3:* Toros calls out in anguish, *"Does anyone know what he just babbled?!"* He moves up in front of Toros in the fog, and his scimitar is now flaming.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T25:* Norton, what do you do?

Barghest on deck, Leanyi in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 25.
Malfeshnekor: 21. (135:135). _Rage_ (concentration + 9 rounds): +1 Will save, -2 AC. Lasts til R9T21!!!
*  STR 29, CON 21. Bite +17 (1d8+9), 2 claws +17 (1d6+9); Tactical: Bite +14 (1d8+15), 2 claws +14 (1d6+15).
*  _Blink_ and _mass bull's strength_ (self only).
Leanyi: 19. Collective w/ group.
Opal: 15.
Jules: 10.
Draegra: 8.
Toros: 3. Ignite weapon til R5T3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T25:* Norton nods quickly, and immediately bolts back down the door. *"He says to run!!"* After he calls out to the rest, he reverts to the language Draegra spoke to him in. *<"Thank you friend. Get out safe.">* As he withdraws, he briefly catches up to Opal in the statued intersection at the end of the trapped hallway.

*R2T21:* The barghest darts past Toros to the hallway, burning itself as it steps past the fire pit for *6 fire*. He bites Toros in the upper arm for *10*, but Leanyi takes that on herself and mitigates all but *1* of it.

*R2T19:* Leanyi moves up to find the way blocked, calls forth a longsword to her hand and makes a leftward strike for *11*.*Spoiler: Leanyi? >>> Everybody*
Show

_"I can do that for a little while, and minimize the effect on myself, but not forever. Everybody, get the hell back here now!"_

*R2T15:* Opal gets to the trap and all the bric-a-brac. It is some work, but she gets to the other side.

*R2T10:* Norton gets a sense from Jules that it has been damaged.

*R2T8:* Draegra gets up to Norton but doesn't go past him so Norton has the room to maneuver to cross all the machinery setup over the trap. He says something....*Spoiler: Thassilonian*
Show

*"Toros and Leanyi are trapped in the room now that it got to the southern spur of the hallway. They are doomed."*

*R2T3:*  Toros declares a smite on the barghest, then hits it for power with *23*. The monster howls in pain and rage.*Spoiler: Toros >>> Everybody?*
Show

*"That got him! That's for my brother!"*

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T25:* Norton, you are 5' from the lip to the trap apparatus. It will take you four squares of movement to cross, and you would need to continue past Opal who is on the opposite side. What do you do? Keep running?

Barghest on deck, Leanyi in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 25.
Malfeshnekor: 21. (95:135). _Rage_ (concentration + 9 rounds): +1 Will save, -2 AC. Lasts til R9T21!!!
*  STR 29, CON 21. Bite +17 (1d8+9), 2 claws +17 (1d6+9); Tactical: Bite +14 (1d8+15), 2 claws +14 (1d6+15).
*  _Blink_ and _mass bull's strength_ (self only).
Leanyi: 19. Collective w/ group. _Call the soul's blade_ (+1 longsword) til R5T9.
*  _Battle mantra_ (+1 AC).
Opal: 15.
Jules: 10.
Draegra: 8.
Toros: 3. Ignite weapon til R5T3. SMITE!!! Risky Strike.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T25:* Norton stops and sighs, drawing upon the telepathic bond to speak to the others.*Spoiler: Norton >>> Collective*
Show

*"Guys. Get out. Let's regroup and come back  with a plan. That thing is not something we can defeat with nothing but  guts and willpower. We NEED a plan.*
After he finishes his telepathic message, he'll also push on his  telepathic empathic link with Jules, trying to urge his familiar to retreat and  rejoin him too. Despite that, Norton will wait by the trap, and not run  further yet.

Oh, also, Norton .... neither you nor Opal have an active light source (she doesn't need one). Draegra put light on his shield, but the trapped hallway isn't lit up because Draegra hasn't fully come around the corner yet.

*R3T21:* The barghest commits to a risky strike against Toros, with only a claw slashing his stomach for *17*, of which *15* is reduced, and then only *6* gets through to Leanyi. 

*R3T19:* Leanyi's "sense" is detected....*Spoiler: Leanyi >>> Collective*
Show

_"Okay. Gods be with you. Toros and I are now trapped in the room, so we will strike this thing for everything we may, but I am already faltering as I take on Toros' wounds to me. We will render it best we can. Do not wait for us, but get who or what you can and be back before this thing can heal too much.  Oh, wait! I just broke it's jaw!!!"_
Leanyi then does a breaking glass strike that breaks the monster's jaw for *9 + 1 CON* ... with the barghest giving a painful, warbling yowl.

*R3T15:* Opal, you don't need light, but you see that Norton will need some possibly if you both are to get out of here. What do you do?

Jules on deck, Draegra in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 25.
Malfeshnekor: 21. (86:135; 18:19 CON). _Rage_ (concentration + 9 rounds): +1 Will save, -2 AC. Lasts til R9T21!!! DAZZLED on R4!!!
*  STR 29, CON 21. Bite +17 (1d8+9), 2 claws +17 (1d6+9); Tactical: Bite +14 (1d8+15), 2 claws +14 (1d6+15).
*  Broken Jaw: 25% verbal failure until healed.
*  _Blink_ and _mass bull's strength_ (self only).
Leanyi: 19. Collective w/ group. _Call the soul's blade_ (+1 longsword) til R5T9.
*  _Battle mantra_ (+1 AC).
Opal: 15.
Jules: 10.
Draegra: 8.
Toros: 3. Ignite weapon til R5T3. SMITE!!! Risky Strike.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T15:* Opal will raise her scimitar as it begins to shine, providing light to her teammate. *"Get out of there! Come on!"* She  steps into the next room, but waits for her teammates to cross the  threshold into that room before she bolts and leaves this godsforsaken  fort forever.

*R3T10:* Norton feels his link with Jules come to a shattering close.

*R3T8:* Draegra uses the apparatus to pass Norton and use the chain-fall swing to get to the western side and then send it back to Norton.

*R3T3:* Toros readies his shield, but the blinking effect throws off his aim.*Spoiler: Toros >>> Collective*
Show

_"He possesses a powerful defense that made my weapon miss. We shall acquit ourselves gloriously, but we are trapped so we cannot leave. Farewell, and avenge us."_

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T25:* Norton, what do you do? Your light sources are to the west and heading out. Your empathic link with Jules is gone, signaling its destruction. Two stay behind to busy the monster that you may live.

Barghest on deck, Leanyi in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 25.
Malfeshnekor: 21. (86:135; 18:19 CON). _Rage_ (concentration + 9 rounds): +1 Will save, -2 AC. Lasts til R9T21!!! DAZZLED on R4!!!
*  STR 29, CON 21. Bite +17 (1d8+9), 2 claws +17 (1d6+9); Tactical: Bite +14 (1d8+15), 2 claws +14 (1d6+15).
*  Broken Jaw: 25% verbal failure until healed.
*  _Blink_ til R7T21. _Mass bull's strength_ (self only).
Leanyi: 19. Collective w/ group. _Call the soul's blade_ (+1 longsword) til R5T9.
*  _Battle mantra_ (+1 AC).
Opal: 15.
Jules: 10.
Draegra: 8.
Toros: 3. Ignite weapon til R5T3. SMITE!!! Risky Strike.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T25:* Norton takes a slight bow, a gesture of respect towards the allies who cannot see him.*Spoiler: Norton >>> Collective*
Show

_"I will not allow your sacrifice to be in vain.  I will complete our quest and avenge your deaths by any means  necessary. May the Gods reward you for your valor."_
With this, he turns and starts back after the other fleeing allies,  ready to quit this place and put some effort into preparing for the  fight against the Barghest. Of course, he gets well ahead of the other two, but then he realizes he has to pull back for Opal and Draegra, or else he would plumb the darkness himself (unless he takes out a light source for himself).

*R4T21:* Dazzled, the malfeshnikor throws his power against the paladin again, hoping to finally hurt him. He rakes the man across the belly for *20* (*15* of which is mitigated, and to which Leanyi takes *6*) Malfeshnikor sees this, but it too into his rage to really tactically employ this information. A crit on Toros in the head does *21*, finally wounding him directly and fully.

*R4T19:* Leanyi now attempts a left-hand strike, but the barghest's physiology confounds her, and her attack goes wide.

*R4T15:* Opal, just to verify, you are continuing to bag ass, correct?

Draegra on deck, Toros in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 25.
Malfeshnekor: 21. (86:135; 18:19 CON). _Rage_ (concentration + 9 rounds): +1 Will save, -2 AC. Lasts til R9T21!!! DAZZLED on R4!!!
*  STR 29, CON 21. Bite +17 (1d8+9), 2 claws +17 (1d6+9); Tactical: Bite +14 (1d8+15), 2 claws +14 (1d6+15).
*  Broken Jaw: 25% verbal failure until healed.
*  _Blink_ til R7T21. _Mass bull's strength_ (self only).
Leanyi: 19. Collective w/ group. _Call the soul's blade_ (+1 longsword) til R5T9.
*  _Battle mantra_ (+1 AC).
Opal: 15.
Draegra: 8.
Toros: 3. Ignite weapon til R5T3. SMITE!!! Risky Strike.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T15-8:* With what teammates she could get out behind her, Opal continues to head to the exit, now just on the stairs, and Draegra right behind her.

*R4T3:* Toros puts hands of healing on himself for *13*.  He realizes the best thing to is not attack with rage and power, but defense in mind, and hits for *12** + 2 fire*.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...*

*R**5T25:* Norton, you are immediately behind Draegra, who is behind Opal. You could blast past them, but light is an issue. Do you simply maintain pace and follow behind on the way out so you have someone lighting your passage?

Greater Barghest on deck, Leanyi in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 25.
Malfeshnekor: 21. (72:135; 18:19 CON). _Rage_ (concentration + 9 rounds): +1 Will save, -2 AC. Lasts til R9T21!!! DAZZLED on R4!!!
*  STR 29, CON 21. Bite +17 (1d8+9), 2 claws +17 (1d6+9); Tactical: Bite +14 (1d8+15), 2 claws +14 (1d6+15).
*  Broken Jaw: 25% verbal failure until healed.
*  _Blink_ til R7T21. _Mass bull's strength_ (self only).
Leanyi: 19. Collective w/ group. _Call the soul's blade_ (+1 longsword) til R5T9.
*  _Battle mantra_ (+1 AC).
Opal: 15.
Draegra: 8.
Toros: 3. Ignite weapon til R5T3. SMITE!!! Defensie Stance.

----------


## lostsole31

*R**5T21:* Malfeshnekor continues to attack with full power, but the mist mixing to steam from the pit causes him to sneeze.
*R5T19:* They pass tactics on what to do between each other. She simply aids Toros' coming attack with telepathic advice while her sword disappears, and remembers the focus of her training.
*R5T3:* Toros's fire goes out, and he goes for power. He gives himself *12 healing* to fully heal, but misses his attack.

*R6T21:* Recovered from his sneeze, and annoyed by the lull, he sees that Toros is no longer defensive and redoubles his own powerful efforts. He nips the paladin in the left knee. With Leanyi's help, he only takes *1*, she takes *6*. He then rakes Toros along the belly for *16*.
*R6T19:* Leanyi calls forth another magic blade, sees the barghest's structure better this time, but misses her attack and then steps west 5'.
*R6T3:* Toros heals *13* on himself and returns to a defensive posture. He would have struck were it not for the blink. He then steps east 5'.

*R7T21:* Now both targets are partly around the damn corner, and the angry barghest continues to focus his maligned hatred on Toros, but the corner is throwing him off.
*R7T19:* Leanyi aids herself as does her targeting monocle and she attempts a _breaking blass strike_. Only because of its apparent wrath around a corner does she strike for *5*. She steps away.
*R7T3:* Toros' strike again for *17*, and it no longer seems to be winking in and out of view. He steps back another 5'.

*R8T21:* With his opponents out of reach and his frustration from the corner, the overconfident, raging barghest steps fully into the room to pursue Toros. His bite would have hit, but now the mist does its job as he misses. A claws comes in heavy but fails. It takes *3 fire* from the pit.
*R8T19:* Leanyi charges, with her various abilities aiding her, and the thing takes *4*.
*R8T3:* Toros does *15* now.

*R9T21:* Something happens with the barghest. It is no less angry, but it no longer is foolishliy committed, and some of its power seems to have left it. Its wounds even seem more pronounced. Its wounds most terrible, it knows that to charm a paladin is folly, but it steps out of flank, still taking *1 fire* from the pit and tries to charm Leanyi, but she is resolute.
*R9T19:* Leanyi's magic blade disappears again as she recovers from the charge. She gives tactical advice to Toros mentally before stepping away into the hall.
*R9T3:*  Toros now steps over 5', and strikes the monster for *12*.

*R10T21:* As he takes 4 fire from the pit, the barghest says, *"You may well have beaten me, you accursed lap-dog of the Destroyer's punisher. But I, Malfeshnekor will take a piece of your happiness before I go!"* Waves of unseen, almost palpable despair hit the pair of heroes. Leanyi, who has led a long life and suffered much, barely keeps herself together against the hopelessness. Likewise, Toros, whose brother was cut down in seconds against this monster, and whose own mind and spirit are still cursed from Nualia, is just barely able to stand firm.
*R10T19:* Leanyi steps farther away, and takes hold of Keghart by the shoulders. She and her targeting monocle continue to give what aid she can to Toros.
*R10T3:* *"Dogs are the most faithful of animals, Malfeshnekor, and it is through community that your attempt to sink us into despair has failed,"* says Toros as he now steps to the hallway. *"My brother fell, but he lived a hero. And we are back in the hallway, our allies have fled to avenge us should you prevail, and my fight is not yet through!"
*And having seen that Malfeshnekor is too large to avoid the firepit, stands firm in a defensive stance and strikes again to Malfeshnekor's flank for 16, dropping the creature!

Toros finds what passes for a neck, and hews away its head as the pit begins to burn the back half of its body and it catches fire.

The heroes have overcome!

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Malfeshnekor: 21. (15:135; 18:19 CON). 
*  Bite +16 (1d8+8), 2 claws +16 (1d6+8); Tactical: Bite +13 (1d8+14), 2 claws +13 (1d6+14).
*  Broken Jaw: 25% verbal failure until healed.
* _Mass bull's strength_ (self only).
Leanyi: 19. 
*  _Battle mantra_ (+1 AC).
Toros: 3. SMITE!!! Defensive Stance.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T20:*  The crazed man steps forward, chambers and then elbows Draegra's own elbow for *8* ... a powerful blow, indeed.

*R1T15:* Alvor, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Grayst: 20.
Alvor: 15.
Draegra: 12.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T15:* Alvor curses as Grayst breaks free of his jacket and lunges towards Draegra.  *"Doctor!?"*   He calls out, thinking this can't possibly be what Habe had in mind  when he contemplated a possible attack.  With the orderlies closing in  to hopefully get the crazed man under control, Al, for the time being at  least, is willing to abide by his agreement not to use a weapon.   Lowering his shoulder, Al attempts to disorient Grayst by driving him  back against the wall. Grayst isn't disoriented, but he does get driven back.

*R1T12:*  Draegra steps back a little, and casts a spell, asking that the Godclaw undo what chaos has done (*5 healing*). He looks to the caretaker. *"Doctor Habe, have your orderlies keep back from his man, for he is beyond them. Then go and unlock the northern door that our allies may assist."*

He then shouts as loud as he can, *"Battle Underway. Nonlethal!"*

The two orderlies don't even wait for the order to be passed as they step back.  Dr. Habe goes to the northern door and takes out the keys.

*End of Round One ... TO THOSE STANDING OUTSIDE:*  You may have heard screaming inside, and that might spook some, but this _is_ an asylum for the insane, so that is more about a few seconds of confusion. That confusion is quickly dispelled when you do hear Draegra's shout that there is a battle, but it is (or is to be kept, you aren't quite sure) nonlethal.

*Begin Round 2 ...

R2T23:* Norton, you wisely were sure to have Destroyer McGee back in your satchel when you got to the sanatorium, though I do assume on the long walk here you let him stretch his legs again.  What do you do?

Grayst on deck ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 23.
Grayst: 20.
Granite: 19.
Alvor: 15.
* The first time that Draegra, the orderlies, or Habe is attacked before  Alvor's next turn, he will use his immediate action to initiate Warning  Roar to attempt to negate the attack.
Diplomacy: (d20+11)[*31*] Steingott: 14.
Zada: 13.
Draegra: 12.
Martin: 10.
Destroyer McGee:  8.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T23:* Norton crouches down and looks to his familiar in his familiar's satchel to calm him,  but he otherwise doesn't leap into action. He moves away from the door to let  others go in. *"Sorry, but a nonlethal battle is not one that I will be very effective in. Magic, you know."* 

*R2T20:*  Inside, Grayst swings at Draegra, but even though Draegra gets into a trained boxing position, Alvor shouts loudly, throwing off Grayst's swing.

*R2T19:*  Zada senses that Granite is alert to danger.

*R2T15:* Alvor, what do you do? You do see that Draegra is quite "armed" as he is in an obvious fist-fighting pose.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 23.
Grayst: 20.
Granite: 19.
Alvor: 15.
Steingott: 14.
Zada: 13.
Draegra: 12.
Martin: 10.
Destroyer McGee:  8.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T15:* *"Someone grab my shield!"* Al calls towards the open door.

He isn't much of a fist-fighter himself, but seeing Draegra with his  hands up, the former watchman slides to his left and tries to grab at  Grayst's arms in the hopes of making him an easier target for the  samsaran. 

*R2T14:* Steingott, you heard that! What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 23.
Grayst: 20.
Granite: 19.
Alvor: 15. Successful Aid Another (attack) for Draegra vs. Grayst.
* Tactical Presence: Indomitable.
Steingott: 14.
Zada: 13.
Draegra: 12.
Martin: 10.
Destroyer McGee:  8.

Indomitable Presence:  All allies w/in 30' of his position gain the benefits of the Diehard feat, and may gain +4 morale bonus [CHA] to Fort saves vs. death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects.
>>> Diehard (for reference):  When hp < 0, but you are not dead, you automatically stabilize. You do not need to make a Constitution check each round to avoid losing additional hit points. You may choose to act as if you were disabled, rather than dying. You must make this decision as soon as you are reduced to negative hit points (even if it isnt your turn). If you do not choose to act as if you were disabled, you immediately fall unconscious.
  **  When using this feat, you are staggered. You can take a move action without further injuring yourself, but if you perform any standard action (or any other action deemed as strenuous, including some swift actions, such as casting a quickened spell) you take 1 point of damage after completing the act. If your negative hit points are equal to or greater than your Constitution score, you immediately die.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T14:* Steingott rushes towards the south wall of the porch and picks up Alvor's shield.

*R2T13:* Zada, what do you do? The door to A2 is 2 squares to your east and currently closed.

Draegra on deck, Martin in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 23.
Grayst: 20.
Granite: 19.
Alvor: 15. Successful Aid Another (attack) for Draegra vs. Grayst.
* Tactical Presence: Indomitable.
Steingott: 14.
Zada: 13.
Draegra: 12.
Martin: 10.
Destroyer McGee:  8.

Indomitable Presence:  All allies w/in 30' of his position gain the benefits of the Diehard feat, and may gain +4 morale bonus [CHA] to Fort saves vs. death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects.
>>> Diehard (for reference):  When hp < 0, but you are not dead, you automatically stabilize. You do not need to make a Constitution check each round to avoid losing additional hit points. You may choose to act as if you were disabled, rather than dying. You must make this decision as soon as you are reduced to negative hit points (even if it isnt your turn). If you do not choose to act as if you were disabled, you immediately fall unconscious.
  **  When using this feat, you are staggered. You can take a move action without further injuring yourself, but if you perform any standard action (or any other action deemed as strenuous, including some swift actions, such as casting a quickened spell) you take 1 point of damage after completing the act. If your negative hit points are equal to or greater than your Constitution score, you immediately die.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T13:* Zada quickly made their way to the door, wrenching it open; their teammates were in danger, and their spirit would  not let that stand. 

*R2T12:* Draegra sees Alvor's efforts, steps towards the wall, and takes advantage of the grizzled warrior's help as then expertly grapples Grayst.

*R2T10:* Martin, Zada has opened the front door. What do you do?

Norton on deck, Grayst in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 23.
Grayst: 20. GRAPPLED by Draegra!!!
Granite: 19.
Alvor: 15. Successful Aid Another (attack) for Draegra vs. Grayst.
* Tactical Presence: Indomitable.
Steingott: 14.
Zada: 13.
Draegra: 12. GRAPPLING Grayst!!!
Martin: 10.
Destroyer McGee:  8.

Indomitable Presence:  All allies w/in 30' of his position gain the benefits of the Diehard feat, and may gain +4 morale bonus [CHA] to Fort saves vs. death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects.
>>> Diehard (for reference):  When hp < 0, but you are not dead, you automatically stabilize. You do not need to make a Constitution check each round to avoid losing additional hit points. You may choose to act as if you were disabled, rather than dying. You must make this decision as soon as you are reduced to negative hit points (even if it isnt your turn). If you do not choose to act as if you were disabled, you immediately fall unconscious.
  **  When using this feat, you are staggered. You can take a move action without further injuring yourself, but if you perform any standard action (or any other action deemed as strenuous, including some swift actions, such as casting a quickened spell) you take 1 point of damage after completing the act. If your negative hit points are equal to or greater than your Constitution score, you immediately die.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T10:* Martin looks up as the sounds of fighting and shouting begins. *"I was only joking about them shouting for trouble"* he mutters and as he bounds up the stairs and barrels into the reception area knuckles raised and ready for trouble!  Unfortunately, there is no trouble in this room, and Martin hears the sounds of trouble on the other side of the door to the south.

*R2T8:* Norton feels that comforting, high-speed rabbit-foot-thump from the familiar satchel that tells him that Destroyer McGee, Berserker Bloodhare of the Hinterlands is ready for action!

*End Round 2:* Dr. Habe unlocks and then opens the door, facing Martin as he does so. He calls out, *"No weapons! Please! He doesn't know what he's doing!"*

*Begin Round 3 ...

R3T23:* Norton, what do you do?

Grayst on deck, Alvor in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 23.
Grayst: 20. GRAPPLED by Draegra!!!
Granite: 19. DELAYING!!!
Alvor: 15. 
* Tactical Presence: Indomitable.
Steingott: 14.
Zada: 13.
Draegra: 12. GRAPPLING Grayst!!!
Martin: 10.
Destroyer McGee:  8. DELAYING!!!

Indomitable Presence:  All allies w/in 30' of his position gain the benefits of the Diehard feat, and may gain +4 morale bonus [CHA] to Fort saves vs. death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects.
>>> Diehard (for reference):  When hp < 0, but you are not dead, you automatically stabilize. You do not need to make a Constitution check each round to avoid losing additional hit points. You may choose to act as if you were disabled, rather than dying. You must make this decision as soon as you are reduced to negative hit points (even if it isnt your turn). If you do not choose to act as if you were disabled, you immediately fall unconscious.
  **  When using this feat, you are staggered. You can take a move action without further injuring yourself, but if you perform any standard action (or any other action deemed as strenuous, including some swift actions, such as casting a quickened spell) you take 1 point of damage after completing the act. If your negative hit points are equal to or greater than your Constitution score, you immediately die.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T23:* Norton continues to just watch the others, staying out of this fight entirely. 

*R3T20:* Grayst flails around in Draegra's arms, but can't get out.

*R3T15:* Alvor, what do you do?

Steingott on deck, Zada in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 23. DELAYING!!!
Grayst: 20. GRAPPLED by Draegra!!!
Granite: 19. DELAYING!!!
Alvor: 15. 
* Tactical Presence: Indomitable.
Steingott: 14.
Zada: 13.
Draegra: 12. GRAPPLING Grayst!!!
Martin: 10.
Destroyer McGee:  8. DELAYING!!!

Indomitable Presence:  All allies w/in 30' of his position gain the benefits of the Diehard feat, and may gain +4 morale bonus [CHA] to Fort saves vs. death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects.
>>> Diehard (for reference):  When hp < 0, but you are not dead, you automatically stabilize. You do not need to make a Constitution check each round to avoid losing additional hit points. You may choose to act as if you were disabled, rather than dying. You must make this decision as soon as you are reduced to negative hit points (even if it isnt your turn). If you do not choose to act as if you were disabled, you immediately fall unconscious.
  **  When using this feat, you are staggered. You can take a move action without further injuring yourself, but if you perform any standard action (or any other action deemed as strenuous, including some swift actions, such as casting a quickened spell) you take 1 point of damage after completing the act. If your negative hit points are equal to or greater than your Constitution score, you immediately die.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T15:* Seeing Dreagra take hold of the madman, Al immediately moves to help him get Grayst under control. Between grunts and growls of effort, he calls back to the orderlies, *"Manacles!"* 

*R3T14:* Steingott, what do you do?

Zada on deck, Draegra in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 23. DELAYING!!!
Grayst: 20. GRAPPLED by Draegra!!!
Granite: 19. DELAYING!!!
Alvor: 15. 
* Tactical Presence: Indomitable.
Steingott: 14.
Zada: 13.
Draegra: 12. GRAPPLING Grayst!!! (Gets +2 Aid Another bonus from Alvor.)
Martin: 10.
Destroyer McGee:  8. DELAYING!!!

Indomitable Presence:  All allies w/in 30' of his position gain the benefits of the Diehard feat, and may gain +4 morale bonus [CHA] to Fort saves vs. death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects.
>>> Diehard (for reference):  When hp < 0, but you are not dead, you automatically stabilize. You do not need to make a Constitution check each round to avoid losing additional hit points. You may choose to act as if you were disabled, rather than dying. You must make this decision as soon as you are reduced to negative hit points (even if it isnt your turn). If you do not choose to act as if you were disabled, you immediately fall unconscious.
  **  When using this feat, you are staggered. You can take a move action without further injuring yourself, but if you perform any standard action (or any other action deemed as strenuous, including some swift actions, such as casting a quickened spell) you take 1 point of damage after completing the act. If your negative hit points are equal to or greater than your Constitution score, you immediately die.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T14:* With Alvor's shield in hand, Steingott makes his way into the building and heads towards Alvor. 

*R3T13:* Zada? What do you do?

Draegra on hand, Marin in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 23. DELAYING!!!
Grayst: 20. GRAPPLED by Draegra!!!
Granite: 19. DELAYING!!!
Alvor: 15. 
* Tactical Presence: Indomitable.
Steingott: 14.
Zada: 13.
Draegra: 12. GRAPPLING Grayst!!! (Gets +2 Aid Another bonus from Alvor.)
Martin: 10.
Destroyer McGee:  8. DELAYING!!!

Indomitable Presence:  All allies w/in 30' of his position gain the benefits of the Diehard feat, and may gain +4 morale bonus [CHA] to Fort saves vs. death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects.
>>> Diehard (for reference):  When hp < 0, but you are not dead, you automatically stabilize. You do not need to make a Constitution check each round to avoid losing additional hit points. You may choose to act as if you were disabled, rather than dying. You must make this decision as soon as you are reduced to negative hit points (even if it isnt your turn). If you do not choose to act as if you were disabled, you immediately fall unconscious.
  **  When using this feat, you are staggered. You can take a move action without further injuring yourself, but if you perform any standard action (or any other action deemed as strenuous, including some swift actions, such as casting a quickened spell) you take 1 point of damage after completing the act. If your negative hit points are equal to or greater than your Constitution score, you immediately die.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T13:* Zada rushed inside, following the sound of commotion. As she moves, she does see a guy being wrestled (she thinks by Draegra, but that is harder to see). It is a wild man but at this distance not to be mistaken for anything beyond a habitant of an asylum. Still, she cautiously brings forth a blade of pure psionic force, electricity crackling up and down its length.

Dr. Habe screams when he sees the psychic sword in Zada's hand.

*R3T12:* Draegra expertly pins Grayst. *"Quick, tie him up!"*

*R3T10:* Martin, what do you do?

Orderlies and Habe on deck ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 23. DELAYING!!!
Grayst: 20. GRAPPLED by Draegra!!!
Granite: 19. DELAYING!!!
Alvor: 15. 
* Tactical Presence: Indomitable.
Steingott: 14.
Zada: 13. Mindblade manifested.
Draegra: 12. GRAPPLING Grayst!!! (Gets +2 Aid Another bonus from Alvor.)
Martin: 10.
Destroyer McGee:  8. DELAYING!!!

Indomitable Presence:  All allies w/in 30' of his position gain the benefits of the Diehard feat, and may gain +4 morale bonus [CHA] to Fort saves vs. death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects.
>>> Diehard (for reference):  When hp < 0, but you are not dead, you automatically stabilize. You do not need to make a Constitution check each round to avoid losing additional hit points. You may choose to act as if you were disabled, rather than dying. You must make this decision as soon as you are reduced to negative hit points (even if it isnt your turn). If you do not choose to act as if you were disabled, you immediately fall unconscious.
  **  When using this feat, you are staggered. You can take a move action without further injuring yourself, but if you perform any standard action (or any other action deemed as strenuous, including some swift actions, such as casting a quickened spell) you take 1 point of damage after completing the act. If your negative hit points are equal to or greater than your Constitution score, you immediately die.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T10:* Martin skids to a halt then glances around the man in front of him, *"Let me past you fool"* he snarls and pushes roughly past heading south towards the sounds of struggle and Draegra's voice. *"Shout out if you need help, we are a-coming!"* Plunging forward he makes his best speed towards the struggle, getting there at the end of his hustle.

Doctor Habe shrieks in terror and leaves the large room. Norton sees him cross the reception room and unlock (not open) the door to the north.

The orderlies are too freaked out by the deal with Grayst and all of these people jumping on their charge and one of them with a glowing sword to help.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T20:* Grayst is unable to break out of his pin.

*R4T15:* Alvor, what do you do? The orderlies didn't help you.

Steingott on deck, Zada in the hole, Norton delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 23. DELAYING!!!
Grayst: 20. GRAPPLED by Draegra!!!
Granite: 19. DELAYING!!!
Alvor: 15. 
* Tactical Presence: Indomitable.
Steingott: 14.
Zada: 13. Mindblade manifested.
Draegra: 12. GRAPPLING Grayst!!! (Gets +2 Aid Another bonus from Alvor.)
Martin: 10.
Destroyer McGee:  8. DELAYING!!!

Indomitable Presence:  All allies w/in 30' of his position gain the benefits of the Diehard feat, and may gain +4 morale bonus [CHA] to Fort saves vs. death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects.
>>> Diehard (for reference):  When hp < 0, but you are not dead, you automatically stabilize. You do not need to make a Constitution check each round to avoid losing additional hit points. You may choose to act as if you were disabled, rather than dying. You must make this decision as soon as you are reduced to negative hit points (even if it isnt your turn). If you do not choose to act as if you were disabled, you immediately fall unconscious.
  **  When using this feat, you are staggered. You can take a move action without further injuring yourself, but if you perform any standard action (or any other action deemed as strenuous, including some swift actions, such as casting a quickened spell) you take 1 point of damage after completing the act. If your negative hit points are equal to or greater than your Constitution score, you immediately die.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T15:* Alvor very nearly curses aloud at the orderlies for their inaction, but  recognizing how strange the last few minutes have been, he merely growls  in frustration instead. 
*"All I've got is damned string!"*  He reaches for the bag on his back as the others draw near.  *"Tell me one of you has rope!"* 

*"I've got some!"* exclaims Zada (who has yet to take her action).

*R4T14:* Steingott, what do you do?

Zada on deck (action defined), Draegra in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 23. DELAYING!!!
Grayst: 20. GRAPPLED by Draegra!!!
Granite: 19. DELAYING!!!
Alvor: 15. 
* Tactical Presence: Indomitable.
Steingott: 14.
Zada: 13. Mindblade manifested.
Draegra: 12. GRAPPLING Grayst!!!
Martin: 10.
Destroyer McGee:  8. DELAYING!!!

Indomitable Presence:  All allies w/in 30' of his position gain the benefits of the Diehard feat, and may gain +4 morale bonus [CHA] to Fort saves vs. death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects.
>>> Diehard (for reference):  When hp < 0, but you are not dead, you automatically stabilize. You do not need to make a Constitution check each round to avoid losing additional hit points. You may choose to act as if you were disabled, rather than dying. You must make this decision as soon as you are reduced to negative hit points (even if it isnt your turn). If you do not choose to act as if you were disabled, you immediately fall unconscious.
  **  When using this feat, you are staggered. You can take a move action without further injuring yourself, but if you perform any standard action (or any other action deemed as strenuous, including some swift actions, such as casting a quickened spell) you take 1 point of damage after completing the act. If your negative hit points are equal to or greater than your Constitution score, you immediately die.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T14:* Steingott drops Alvor's shield where he stands. Noticing the skirmish  and knowing there was a non-lethal battle going on, he puts up his dukes  and rushes around the corner.  He pops Grayst right in the jaw for a resounding *11* as bones crack, but this man's deadened nerve-pain centers must protect him because it looks like it definitely hurt him ... but doesn't slow his wrath at being pinned.

*R4T13:* Zada dissipates their mindblade and retrieves the rope from their pack, and steps a few feet closer, tossing the rope toward Alvor.

*R4T12:* Draegra puts the squeeze on Grayst while continuing to pin him, doing *4 NL*.

*R4T10:* Martin, what do you do?

Grayst on deck, Alvor in the hole, Norton delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 23. DELAYING!!!
Grayst: 20. (25:36, 4 NL). PINNED by Draegra!!!
Granite: 19. DELAYING!!!
Alvor: 15. 
* Tactical Presence: Indomitable.
Steingott: 14.
Zada: 13. Pack in hand.
Draegra: 12. GRAPPLING Grayst!!!
Martin: 10.
Destroyer McGee:  8. DELAYING!!!

Indomitable Presence:  All allies w/in 30' of his position gain the benefits of the Diehard feat, and may gain +4 morale bonus [CHA] to Fort saves vs. death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects.
>>> Diehard (for reference):  When hp < 0, but you are not dead, you automatically stabilize. You do not need to make a Constitution check each round to avoid losing additional hit points. You may choose to act as if you were disabled, rather than dying. You must make this decision as soon as you are reduced to negative hit points (even if it isnt your turn). If you do not choose to act as if you were disabled, you immediately fall unconscious.
  **  When using this feat, you are staggered. You can take a move action without further injuring yourself, but if you perform any standard action (or any other action deemed as strenuous, including some swift actions, such as casting a quickened spell) you take 1 point of damage after completing the act. If your negative hit points are equal to or greater than your Constitution score, you immediately die.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T10:* Martin pauses, *"What is wrong with this one?! He looks past Pharasma's gate, already!"* Plunging into the flailing mess, he ducks and weaves while standing beside the  others and lashes out with a crushing blow to subdue the  madman that does *15 NL*.

*End of Round Four:* Norton sees Dr. Habe open the door, step north into that room, and then shut the door.

*Begin Round 5 ...

R5T20:* Grayst, with a greater reserve of strength and desperation, throws off Draegra and is no longer either pinned or grappled! He then steps out of the mix of melee-ists surrounding him.

*R5T15:* Alvor, there is rope on the ground behind you (to the E). Grayst is now out of the hold. What do you do?

Steingott on deck, Zada in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 23. DELAYING!!!
Grayst: 20. (25:36, 19 NL). PINNED by Draegra!!!
Granite: 19. DELAYING!!!
Alvor: 15. 
* Tactical Presence: Indomitable.
Steingott: 14.
Zada: 13. 
Draegra: 12. GRAPPLING Grayst!!!
Martin: 10.
Destroyer McGee:  8. DELAYING!!!

Indomitable Presence:  All allies w/in 30' of his position gain the benefits of the Diehard feat, and may gain +4 morale bonus [CHA] to Fort saves vs. death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects.
>>> Diehard (for reference):  When hp < 0, but you are not dead, you automatically stabilize. You do not need to make a Constitution check each round to avoid losing additional hit points. You may choose to act as if you were disabled, rather than dying. You must make this decision as soon as you are reduced to negative hit points (even if it isnt your turn). If you do not choose to act as if you were disabled, you immediately fall unconscious.
  **  When using this feat, you are staggered. You can take a move action without further injuring yourself, but if you perform any standard action (or any other action deemed as strenuous, including some swift actions, such as casting a quickened spell) you take 1 point of damage after completing the act. If your negative hit points are equal to or greater than your Constitution score, you immediately die.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T15:* Alvor's frustration only grows as both Steingott and Martin attempt to beat Grayst senseless rather than simply hold him down.  *"We had him, damn it!  He knows the killer, but can't talk if you break his jaw!"* 

Reaching down to grab the rope, Al shifts closer to Grayst while trying  to catch Draegra's eye, hoping to signal his readiness to help him get  hold of the madman once again. But to do so he has to be as open in the action to aid as in the action itself, and Grayst whallops Alvor in the stomach for *5*. 

*R5T14:* Steingott, what do you do?

Zada on deck, Draegra in the hole, Norton delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 23. DELAYING!!!
Grayst: 20. (25:36, 19 NL). 
Granite: 19. DELAYING!!!
Alvor: 15. 
* Tactical Presence: Indomitable.
Steingott: 14.
Zada: 13. 
Draegra: 12. 
Martin: 10.
Destroyer McGee:  8. DELAYING!!!

Indomitable Presence:  All allies w/in 30' of his position gain the benefits of the Diehard feat, and may gain +4 morale bonus [CHA] to Fort saves vs. death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects.
>>> Diehard (for reference):  When hp < 0, but you are not dead, you automatically stabilize. You do not need to make a Constitution check each round to avoid losing additional hit points. You may choose to act as if you were disabled, rather than dying. You must make this decision as soon as you are reduced to negative hit points (even if it isnt your turn). If you do not choose to act as if you were disabled, you immediately fall unconscious.
  **  When using this feat, you are staggered. You can take a move action without further injuring yourself, but if you perform any standard action (or any other action deemed as strenuous, including some swift actions, such as casting a quickened spell) you take 1 point of damage after completing the act. If your negative hit points are equal to or greater than your Constitution score, you immediately die.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T14:* *"So much for a quick and easy knockout!"* Taking Al's words into consideration, Steingott turns and attempts to put the hold on Grayst. Despite the man seeming to be strong and a capable wrestler (though nothing like Draegra), Steingott just manages to put a hold on him!

*R5T13:* Zada, what do you do?

Draegra on deck, Martin in the hole, Norton delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 23. DELAYING!!!
Grayst: 20. (25:36, 19 NL). GRAPPLED by Steingott!!!
Granite: 19. DELAYING!!!
Alvor: 15. 
* Tactical Presence: Indomitable.
Steingott: 14. GRAPPLING Grayst!
Zada: 13. 
Draegra: 12. 
Martin: 10.
Destroyer McGee:  8. DELAYING!!!

Indomitable Presence:  All allies w/in 30' of his position gain the benefits of the Diehard feat, and may gain +4 morale bonus [CHA] to Fort saves vs. death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects.
>>> Diehard (for reference):  When hp < 0, but you are not dead, you automatically stabilize. You do not need to make a Constitution check each round to avoid losing additional hit points. You may choose to act as if you were disabled, rather than dying. You must make this decision as soon as you are reduced to negative hit points (even if it isnt your turn). If you do not choose to act as if you were disabled, you immediately fall unconscious.
  **  When using this feat, you are staggered. You can take a move action without further injuring yourself, but if you perform any standard action (or any other action deemed as strenuous, including some swift actions, such as casting a quickened spell) you take 1 point of damage after completing the act. If your negative hit points are equal to or greater than your Constitution score, you immediately die.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T13:* Zada double moves to get near Draegra.

*R5T12:* Draegra nods to Zada, understanding why she didn't take flanking position (unarmed right now as she is) and showing some quick gratitude. He takes the position and while Steingott grapples the madman, Draegra gives two quick jabs to Grayst's jaw for *9 NL* total.

*Combat Ends ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 23. DELAYING!!!
Grayst: 20. (25:36, 28 NL). GRAPPLED by Steingott!!!
Granite: 19. DELAYING!!!
Alvor: 15. 
* Tactical Presence: Indomitable.
Steingott: 14. GRAPPLING Grayst!
Zada: 13. 
Draegra: 12. 
Martin: 10.
Destroyer McGee:  8. DELAYING!!!

Indomitable Presence:  All allies w/in 30' of his position gain the benefits of the Diehard feat, and may gain +4 morale bonus [CHA] to Fort saves vs. death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects.
>>> Diehard (for reference):  When hp < 0, but you are not dead, you automatically stabilize. You do not need to make a Constitution check each round to avoid losing additional hit points. You may choose to act as if you were disabled, rather than dying. You must make this decision as soon as you are reduced to negative hit points (even if it isnt your turn). If you do not choose to act as if you were disabled, you immediately fall unconscious.
  **  When using this feat, you are staggered. You can take a move action without further injuring yourself, but if you perform any standard action (or any other action deemed as strenuous, including some swift actions, such as casting a quickened spell) you take 1 point of damage after completing the act. If your negative hit points are equal to or greater than your Constitution score, you immediately die.

----------


## lostsole31

A few minutes goes by, with one of the orderlies giving a short nod to  Martin and Zada (who are still inside, waiting for Dr. Habe to return  per his request). That orderly then goes to the door to the SW (the door  SE heads upstairs) to run and errand.

A minute later, the other  orderly comes downstairs and says, *"Hey, if you care, the patient is  sedated, and locked down with leather and metal. I don't know if the doc  can heal someone like that, but he ain't getting out to do nobody any  harm."*

The other orderly finishes whatever errand was below and  the two meet right by Martin and Zada. They talk about something related  to resetting shifts. Right in front of Zada and Martin, it seems off. Zada notices that someting is _off_, but Martin, who is more about watching an environment more than the people in it, is oblivious.

*Surprise Round ...*

*S16:* "Red" orderly does a throat punch to Martin, totally surprising him and doing *11* (real, by the way).

*S6:* Zada, you see "Blue" a hair's breadth from doing the same to you, but you managed to take stock of the situation before you could be ambushed by him. *Spoiler: Zada*
Show

This is a surprise round, so MA or SA only (along with any FA or SwA may have).


*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Gortus (Red): 16. (18:18). 
Zada: 6.
Gurnak (Blue):  4. (18:18).

----------


## lostsole31

*S7:* Zada doesn't have time to do much except summon their mindblade and try to get a bit of breathing room from their attacker. 

*S5:* The other orderly (blue) follows but attacks Martin. He's distracted by Zada's strange magic weapon, though, and misses Martin.

*End Surprise Round, Begin Round One ...

R1T26:* Martin, you just got throat-checked with a cheap shot by a trained unarmed assailant doing lethal damage. Man that hurt. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26.
Steingott: 21.
Norton: 20.
Zombie (Brown): 18. (22:22).
Granite: 17.
Gortus (Red): 16. (18:18). 
Destroyer McGee: 15.
CZ's Dire Bat: 9.
Alvor: 8.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested.
Zombie (Green): 6. (22:22).
Gurnak (Blue): 5. (18:18). 
Draegra: 5.
Caizarlu's Raven: 4.
Zombie (Purple) 3. (22:22).
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (22:22).
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T26:* Martin chokes on the blow to his throat, recoiling, his eyes darken with rage before spitting to clear his throat he snarls, *So thats how you want it eh?* before focusing his attention on the man and lashing out with a devastating punch to the mans central chakra, doing *14 + 2 WIS + staggered*.

*R1T21:* Steingott, you think you hear what might be the type of sounds your expert, pit-fighting ears tell you are the sounds of a brawl. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26.
Steingott: 21.
Norton: 20.
Zombie (Brown): 18. (22:22).
Granite: 17.
Gortus (Red): 16. (14:18, 10:12 WIS). STAGGERED til R2T26!!!
Destroyer McGee: 15.
CZ's Dire Bat: 9.
Alvor: 8.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested.
Zombie (Green): 6. (22:22).
Gurnak (Blue): 5. (18:18). 
Draegra: 5.
Caizarlu's Raven: 4.
Zombie (Purple) 3. (22:22).
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (22:22).
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:* Steingott's ears perk up at the sound of the scuffle. He says out loud to the air as he makes his way back into the building, *"I knew something was up! A blind peasant could see medicine and therapy wasn't fixing that man!"* 

*R1T20:* Norton, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26.
Steingott: 21.
Norton: 20.
Zombie (Brown): 18. (22:22).
Granite: 17.
Gortus (Red): 16. (14:18, 10:12 WIS). STAGGERED til R2T26!!!
Destroyer McGee: 15.
CZ's Dire Bat: 9.
Alvor: 8.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested.
Zombie (Green): 6. (22:22).
Gurnak (Blue): 5. (18:18). 
Draegra: 5.
Caizarlu's Raven: 4.
Zombie (Purple) 3. (22:22).
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (22:22).
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T20:* Norton will step inside the room after Steingott and survey the  situation. After a moment, he decides to step to the side and observe,  not yet willing to draw his weapon and go in for a kill against these  men.

*R1T18:* Coming from the southwest comes a creature (Brown) in patient's clothing, but the body that wears it is putrid and rotting. It awkwardly gaits up to Martin. *"Uhhhhhhhh,"* it says in a dry, forced vocalization.

*R1T17:* Granite squeaks, telling Zada that he is prepared for danger.

*R1T16:* The red orderly seems to move as awkwardly as brown as he is in pain. He throws another punch that Martin ducks.

*R1T15:* Destroyer McGee, Berserker Bloodhare of the Hinterlands rapidly foot stomps in his carrier, recognizing that there is a stressful situation.

*R1T9:* Some kinda big bat flies into the room from the southwest, 5' off the ground!

*R1T8:* Zada, what do you do?

Granite & Destroyer McGee delaying ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26.
Steingott: 21.
Norton: 20.
Zombie (Brown): 18. (22:22).
Granite: 17. DELAYING!!!
Gortus (Red): 16. (14:18, 10:12 WIS). STAGGERED til R2T26!!!
Destroyer McGee: 15. DELAYING!!!
CZ's Dire Bat: 9.
Alvor: 8.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested.
Zombie (Green): 6. (22:22).
Gurnak (Blue): 5. (18:18). 
Draegra: 5.
Caizarlu's Raven: 4.
Zombie (Purple) 3. (22:22).
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (22:22).
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T8:* Seeing Steingott rush back inside and Norton follow suit, Al turns a puzzled glance towards Draegra -- *"The hells is he talking about?"*  -- before hurrying inside himself.  Once and if the growing clash comes  into view and he sees orderlies attacking Martin and Zada, his temper  flares, and through gritted teeth he mutters, *"That weaselly sh*t!"*

*R1T7:* Zada, your mindblade is manifested. What do you do?

Familiars delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26.
Steingott: 21.
Norton: 20.
Zombie (Brown): 18. (22:22).
Granite: 17. DELAYING!!!
Gortus (Red): 16. (14:18, 10:12 WIS). STAGGERED til R2T26!!!
Destroyer McGee: 15. DELAYING!!!
CZ's Dire Bat: 9.
Alvor: 8.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested.
Zombie (Green): 6. (22:22).
Gurnak (Blue): 5. (18:18). 
Draegra: 5.
Caizarlu's Raven: 4.
Zombie (Purple) 3. (22:22).
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (22:22).
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T7:* Zada takes a good hard look at the orderly and the patient before their  stance changed into a much more defensive one, their mind blade  extending into a spear as they stabbed it at the orderly that attacked  Martin. The mind blade spear cuts across the orderly overcoat to reveal studded leather armor. Meanwhile, Zada doesn't have a good sense of analysis about her opponent.

*R1T6-5:* Another patient shambles up to Martin. The other orderly (blue) steps up to Zada but doesn't attack her. Instead, with Martin flanked he takes a cheap shot. Luckily, Martin's armor holds to protect him.

*R1T4.5:* Draegra runs into the room with the others.

*R1T4:*  A raven flies in very close to Martin, who in turn punches it for 8. Still, the little raven is undeterred as it pecks at Martin. But it doesn't seem to hurt like a forceful peck. And yet, dark energy rolls off of its beak into Martin.

*R1T3-1:*  Another two patients shamble into the room. Finally, a robed figure not in patient garb strolls in and up to the northern wall of the SE portion of the room. He casts a spell on himself. In addition, there is a strange, bleary-eye effect one has one trying to look at him. *Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Nobody recognizes the spell that he cast.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T26:* Martin, roll a Fort save as some type of effect is trying to cover your eyes with a dark film! Meanwhile, what do you do this round?

Steingott on deck, Norton in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26.
Steingott: 21.
Norton: 20.
Zombie (Brown): 18. (22:22).
Granite: 17. DELAYING!!!
Gortus (Red): 16. (14:18, 10:12 WIS). STAGGERED til R2T26!!!
Destroyer McGee: 15. DELAYING!!!
CZ's Dire Bat: 9.
Alvor: 8.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested.
Zombie (Green): 6. (22:22).
Gurnak (Blue): 5. (18:18). 
Draegra: 4.5.
Caizarlu's Raven: 4.
Zombie (Purple) 3. (22:22).
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (22:22).
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Displacement_ til R6T1.  _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T26:* Martin ducked and grunted as the fist connected and as the raven pecked him  he swung his head about, trying to clear the shadows from his eyes. The world vanished in darkness and he pauses, panic rising in his guts  before he focuses, listening to the shuffle of feet and the breathing of  those around trusting to his instincts to ward off blows, a shout of *"I'm blind, help, the bird has done something to my eyes!"*

To his credit, Martin punches what he's pretty sure is the raven for a solid *8*.

*R2T21:* Steingott, what do you do?

Norton on deck, Patient (brown) in the hole, familiars delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26. Blind.
Steingott: 21.
Norton: 20.
Zombie (Brown): 18. (22:22).
Granite: 17. DELAYING!!!
Gortus (Red): 16. (14:18, 10:12 WIS). STAGGERED til R2T26!!!
Destroyer McGee: 15. DELAYING!!!
CZ's Dire Bat: 9.
Alvor: 8.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested.
Zombie (Green): 6. (22:22).
Gurnak (Blue): 5. (18:18). 
Draegra: 4.5.
Caizarlu's Raven: 4.
Zombie (Purple) 3. (22:22).
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (22:22).
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Displacement_ til R6T1.  _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T21:* Steingott moves forward to get a lock on Blue. He pulls a sizable chunk  of earth from another plane and sends it flying towards the enemy, slamming him in the right lower arm with a crit for *19*, dropping him. 

*R2T20:* Norton, what do you do?

Enemies on deck and in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26. Blind.
Steingott: 21.
Norton: 20.
Zombie (Brown): 18. (22:22).
Granite: 17. DELAYING!!!
Gortus (Red): 16. (14:18, 10:12 WIS). 
Destroyer McGee: 15. DELAYING!!!
CZ's Dire Bat: 9.
Alvor: 8.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested.
Zombie (Green): 6. (22:22).
 Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-1:18). DYING!!!
Draegra: 4.5.
Caizarlu's Raven: 4.
Zombie (Purple) 3. (22:22).
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (22:22).
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Displacement_ til R6T1.  _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T20:* Norton was hesitant before. He didn't want to attack people with his  weapon who were just crazy, but now he's sure it's not a problem. He  focuses his energies towards his feet, and then lurches out in a  surprising burst of speed, drawing his weapon as he approaches one of  the remaining foes and thrusts his rapier into it. His rapier lands right at the low part of the side of his abdomen, right above the hip bone, for *11*.

*R2T18:* Martin gets clipped in the side of the head for *5* (the others saw Brown smack him with a fist).

*R2T16:* Red orderly does some distracting noises with his footwork. Martin's senses lag just behind in tracking his assailant's intentions, and is paid for his lack of non-visual senses by getting punched in the chest for *13*. It was a damn cheap shot.

*R2T9:* Then the much larger bat-like creature rushes past Norton's warding rapier to attack him, but Norton pulls his rapier back from reach to deflect just in time.

*R2T8:* Alvor, what do you do?

Zada on deck, Green in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26. Blind.
Steingott: 21.
Norton: 20.
Zombie (Brown): 18. (22:22).
Granite: 17. DELAYING!!!
Gortus (Red): 16. (3:18, 10:12 WIS). 
Destroyer McGee: 15. DELAYING!!!
CZ's Dire Bat: 9.
Alvor: 8.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested.
Zombie (Green): 6. (22:22).
 Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-1:18). DYING!!!
Draegra: 4.5.
Caizarlu's Raven: 4.
Zombie (Purple) 3. (22:22).
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (22:22).
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Displacement_ til R6T1.  _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T8:* Alvor takes measure of the numerous threats advancing from the far end  of the room, trying not to be distracted by the fact that Steingott just  pulled a block of stone from nowhere, or that Norton just rushed past  him with inhuman speed. 

Recognizing Martin's vulnerability, Al glances back at Draegra.  *"I think Martin's in trouble.  Can you help him?"* Draegra nods, and crosses to the other side of the room. As Al moves to meet the nearest threats, he calls out to the hunter, *"Martin, back up if you need to.  I'll try to keep 'em busy!"*

Stepping into the gap between Zada and Norton, he thrusts his  three-pointed spear towards the armored orderly, hitting him deep in his right upper leg (*9*), creating an  opening for Zada to do the same. Zada stabs him in the lower right arm as he falls (*6*).  Even after the strike, his spear  remains in motion, a persistent obstacle to any opportunistic foe. 

*R2T7:* Zada, what do you do?

Green on deck, Draegra in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26. Blind.
Steingott: 21.
Norton: 20.
Zombie (Brown): 18. (22:22).
Granite: 17. DELAYING!!!
 Gortus (Red): 16. (-12:18, 10:12 WIS). DYING!!!
Destroyer McGee: 15. DELAYING!!!
CZ's Dire Bat: 9.
Alvor: 8. See post #267 for a variety of situations he has handled.
* fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ and _Valiant Keeper's Stance_.  Allies can move  through his threatened area without provoking AOOs.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested.
Zombie (Green): 6. (22:22).
 Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-1:18). DYING!!!
Draegra: 4.5.
Caizarlu's Raven: 4.
Zombie (Purple) 3. (22:22).
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (22:22).
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Displacement_ til R6T1.  _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T7:* Zada thrusts their mind blade at the small bat; if it could blind  people, it's best to take it out before it could get another of their  allies. The thrust lands true for 7, but the bird still flies.

*R2T6:* Green swings at Martin, missing.

*R2T4.5:* Draegra comes up behind Martin. *"Martin, it's Draegra. I'm going to move you. Don't resist."* He doesn't move him far, just between him and Zada. But Martin does feel the table at his hip behind him.

*R2T4:* The raven withdraws to the man standing in the back.

*R2T3-1:* Purple patient stumbles forward, but moves so awkwardly he doesn't attack as well. Yellow likewise closes in the same jerky gait. Alvor stabs her in the neck, and yet she only takes *3 mod*, as Al sees that her skin is toughened and that despite that resilience there is a terrible smell emanating from her. Zada likewise tries to stab her, but can't push their spear past the thick hide. She then stands over the fallen orderly the ordeal of getting there too much to allow her to attack. The robed man that the raven is now flying above doesn't seem to cast a spell, and yet, arcane sigils of light seem to appear and float around him for a second or two. Alvor feels some strange force act upon his mind, but he's confident he shrugged it off.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T26:* Martin, you are blind right now. You feel the table to your relative north. What do you do?

Steingott on deck, Norton in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26. Blind.
Steingott: 21.
Norton: 20.
Zombie (Brown): 18. (22:22).
Granite: 17. DELAYING!!!
 Gortus (Red): 16. (-12:18, 10:12 WIS). DYING!!!
Destroyer McGee: 15. DELAYING!!!
CZ's Dire Bat: 9.
Alvor: 8. See post #267 for a variety of situations he has handled.
* fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ and _Valiant Keeper's Stance_.  Allies can move  through his threatened area without provoking AOOs.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested.
Zombie (Green): 6. (22:22).
 Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). DYING!!!
Draegra: 4.5.
Caizarlu's Raven: 4.
Zombie (Purple) 3. (22:22).
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (19:22).
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Displacement_ til R6T1.  _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T26:* Feeling a heavy blow to his side Martin winces and hunkers down arms up  defensively as he tries to focus on the ki of those around him to allow  him to ward off blows. 

*R3T21:* Steingott, what do you do?

Norton on deck, Brown in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26. Blind. Combat precognition til R4T26. TD.
Steingott: 21.
Norton: 20.
Zombie (Brown): 18. (22:22).
Granite: 17. DELAYING!!!
 Gortus (Red): 16. (-12:18, 10:12 WIS). DYING!!!
Destroyer McGee: 15. DELAYING!!!
CZ's Dire Bat: 9.
Alvor: 8. See post #267 for a variety of situations he has handled.
* fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ and _Valiant Keeper's Stance_.  Allies can move  through his threatened area without provoking AOOs.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested.
Zombie (Green): 6. (22:22).
 Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). DYING!!!
Draegra: 4.5.
Caizarlu's Raven: 4.
Zombie (Purple) 3. (22:22).
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (19:22).
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Displacement_ til R6T1.  _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T21:* Steingott takes a few steps north to get a better view into the melee.  He punches into the air as if he were in a match, but yet another chunk  of rock erupts from his fist and flies into the scuffle, and smashing into the wall behind his target.

*R3T20:* Norton, what do you do?

Enemies on deck/ in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26. Blind. Combat precognition til R4T26. TD.
Steingott: 21.
Norton: 20.
Zombie (Brown): 18. (22:22).
Granite: 17. DELAYING!!!
 Gortus (Red): 16. (-12:18, 10:12 WIS). DYING!!!
Destroyer McGee: 15. DELAYING!!!
CZ's Dire Bat: 9.
Alvor: 8. See post #267 for a variety of situations he has handled.
* fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ and _Valiant Keeper's Stance_.  Allies can move  through his threatened area without provoking AOOs.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested.
Zombie (Green): 6. (22:22).
 Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). DYING!!!
Draegra: 4.5.
Caizarlu's Raven: 4.
Zombie (Purple) 3. (22:22).
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (19:22).
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Displacement_ til R6T1.  _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T20:* Norton sees a great opportunity all of a sudden, and takes a deep  breath, focusing on a spell, launching a burst of color directly in  front of him to attempt to disable almost the entirety of the enemy  group at once. The cone of kaleidoscopic colors washes over the big bat, all of the patients, but also Draegra. The big bat-like creature seems to be flying runny right now - affected, possibly, but it's hard to tell how. Amazingly, none of the patients seem affected. An annoyed (but unaffected) Draegra calls out, *"Watch it, Norton!"*

Norton takes a quick jab at the creature with his rapier to do *8* vs. the bat-like creature before stepping back a few feet to put a little bit of distance between him and  his foes. 

*R3T18:* Patient Brown shambles forward. Zada stabs them in the left lower arm for *8 mod* .... it should be more, but the patient's skin seems unusually resistant to weapons! Alvor likewise stabs them in the right upper arm for *4 mod*, with Alvor sensing the resistance as well. The patient, who looks like death not-warmed over, gets to Al and Norton, but its strange gait keeps it from having anything left with which to attack.

*R3T9:* The big bat-thing flaps about and lands erratically. In doing so it provokes from Zada and Martin, but they both miss.

*R3T8:* Alvor, what do you do?

Zada on deck, Patient Green in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26. Blind. Combat precognition til R4T26. TD.
Steingott: 21.
Norton: 20.
Zombie (Brown): 18. (10:22).
Granite: 17. DELAYING!!!
 Gortus (Red): 16. (-12:18, 10:12 WIS). STABLE!!!
Destroyer McGee: 15. DELAYING!!!
CZ's Dire Bat: 9. STUNNED til R4T20.
Alvor: 8. See post #267 for a variety of situations he has handled.
* fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ and _Valiant Keeper's Stance_.  Allies can move  through his threatened area without provoking AOOs.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested.
Zombie (Green): 6. (22:22).
 Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). DYING!!!
Draegra: 4.5.
Caizarlu's Raven: 4.
Zombie (Purple) 3. (22:22).
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (19:22).
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Displacement_ til R6T1.  _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T8:* With the large bat seemingly compromised by Norton's spell, Al focuses  his attention on the shambling form to his right, hoping to begin  clearing a path to the spellcaster harrying the party from the far side  of the room.  Having taken notice of the patients' resilience against  the sharp end of his spear, he bashes the decaying man with  his shield right in the nose, breaking it and likewise caving in the right cheekbone for *6 mod*.  Either the man is too stupid to notice the pain, or the pain is a sense-sharpener, but the staggered man does not seem to be taken off-balance as well.  Alvor then adjusts his footing, prodding with his spear more  aggressively now in order to hinder the movement of his foes. 

*R3T7:* Zada, what do you do?

Green patient on deck, Draegra in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26. Blind. Combat precognition til R4T26. TD.
Steingott: 21.
Norton: 20.
Zombie (Brown): 18. (10:22).
Granite: 17. DELAYING!!!
 Gortus (Red): 16. (-12:18, 10:12 WIS). STABLE!!!
Destroyer McGee: 15. DELAYING!!!
CZ's Dire Bat: 9. STUNNED til R4T20.
Alvor: 8. See post #267 for a variety of situations he has handled.
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ and _Vigilant Keeper's Stance_. Threatened areas are difficult terrain for enemies.
* See last post for a variety of counters if large bat attacks him, raven attacks anyone but him, or if he is subjected to a Fort save.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested.
Zombie (Green): 6. (22:22).
 Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). DYING!!!
Draegra: 4.5.
Caizarlu's Raven: 4.
Zombie (Purple) 3. (22:22).
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (13:22).
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Displacement_ til R6T1.  _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T7:* Zada attacks the nearest patient for *5 mod* before taking a step back, their  mindblade returning to its ranged form as they try to assess the  situation. 

*R3T6:* Patient green shambles north to attack Draegra, its fist slamming hard against Draegra's fine quality scale mail. It is likely the impact would have been effective if the patient didn't lose momentum attacking around a corner.

*R3T4.5:* Draegra takes a good look at Patient Purple,and then shouts something in a language nobody understands. He then speaks that same unknown language right next to Martin. Martin doesn't know what it means, but he guesses it's meant to be calming .... or warning.

Draegra then steps back and chants in another unknown language, his left hand glowing as he touches Martin for *8 healing*.

*R3T4-1:* The raven flies a little lower, and then forward some. Purple patient swings so wildly that it seems to move around in its square, confused (and not threatening)! Patient Yellow, on the other hand, slams Martin in the gut for *6*. The caster in back moves up to where his raven is, casts a spell, and an arrow appears and shoots towards Martin. The arrow hits Martin in the stomach as a follow-up to where he was just punched. It doesn't hit with an impact, but a sizzle, as it does *3 acid*.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T26:* Martin, your combat precognition has ended. What do you do?

Steingott on deck, Norton in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26. Blind. TD.
Steingott: 21.
Norton: 20.
Zombie (Brown): 18. (10:22).
Granite: 17. DELAYING!!!
 Gortus (Red): 16. (-12:18, 10:12 WIS). STABLE!!!
Destroyer McGee: 15. DELAYING!!!
CZ's Dire Bat: 9. STUNNED til R4T20.
Alvor: 8. See post #267 for a variety of situations he has handled.
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ and _Vigilant Keeper's Stance_. Threatened areas are difficult terrain for enemies.
* See last post for a variety of counters if large bat attacks him, raven attacks anyone but him, or if he is subjected to a Fort save.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. Adept Analysis: +2 attk/ dmg vs. undead for remainder of battle.
Zombie (Green): 6. (22:22).
 Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). DYING!!!
Draegra: 4.5.
Caizarlu's Raven: 4.
Zombie (Purple) 3. (22:22). Doesn't threaten any squares til R5T3!!! DC 20 Sense Motive (SA) to remove.
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (8:22).
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Displacement_ til R6T1.  _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_.
*  ANOTHER round of 2d4 acid will hit Martin on Caizarlu's next round.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T26:* Martin staggers as the blow sends him reeling and the  shouts out in pain as the acid sizzles on his chest. *"Help, where can I step..."* he shouts out to others, *"Its burns, someone stab that swine that's hitting me."* Throwing up a defensive arm across his face he steps away from the perceived source of the attacks.

*R4T21:* Steingott, what do you do?

Norton on deck, Patient Brown in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26. Blind. TD. Combat precognition until next round (a foe attacking him has to roll twice and take the worse result).
Steingott: 21.
Norton: 20.
Zombie (Brown): 18. (10:22).
Granite: 17. DELAYING!!!
 Gortus (Red): 16. (-12:18, 10:12 WIS). STABLE!!!
Destroyer McGee: 15. DELAYING!!!
CZ's Dire Bat: 9. STUNNED til R4T20.
Alvor: 8. See post #267 for a variety of situations he has handled.
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ and _Vigilant Keeper's Stance_. Threatened areas are difficult terrain for enemies.
* See last post for a variety of counters if large bat attacks him, raven attacks anyone but him, or if he is subjected to a Fort save.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. Adept Analysis: +2 attk/ dmg vs. undead for remainder of battle.
Zombie (Green): 6. (22:22).
 Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). DYING!!!
Draegra: 4.5.
Caizarlu's Raven: 4.
Zombie (Purple) 3. (22:22). Doesn't threaten any squares til R5T3!!! DC 20 Sense Motive (SA) to remove.
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (8:22).
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Displacement_ til R6T1.  _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_.
*  ANOTHER round of 2d4 acid will hit Martin on Caizarlu's next round.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T21:* Steingott brings both hands down to his knees and dramatically lifts  them up above his head. As he does this, a thin wall of earthen material  rises between Martin and the patient to Martin's south. He nods in  approval of his work and walks into the melee, joining Alvor and Norton. 

*R4T20:* Norton, what do you do? The big bat creature recovers from being stunned.

Patient Brown on deck, Big bat creature in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26. Blind. TD. Combat precognition until next round (a foe attacking him has to roll twice and take the worse result).
Steingott: 21.
* Kinetic cover placed just south of Martin.
Norton: 20.
Zombie (Brown): 18. (10:22).
Granite: 17. DELAYING!!!
 Gortus (Red): 16. (-12:18, 10:12 WIS). STABLE!!!
Destroyer McGee: 15. DELAYING!!!
CZ's Dire Bat: 9. 
Alvor: 8. See post #267 for a variety of situations he has handled.
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ and _Vigilant Keeper's Stance_. Threatened areas are difficult terrain for enemies.
* See last post for a variety of counters if large bat attacks him, raven attacks anyone but him, or if he is subjected to a Fort save.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. Adept Analysis: +2 attk/ dmg vs. undead for remainder of battle.
Zombie (Green): 6. (22:22).
 Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). DYING!!!
Draegra: 4.5.
Caizarlu's Raven: 4.
Zombie (Purple) 3. (22:22). Doesn't threaten any squares til R5T3!!! DC 20 Sense Motive (SA) to remove.
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (8:22).
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Displacement_ til R6T1.  _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_.
*  ANOTHER round of 2d4 acid will hit Martin on Caizarlu's next round.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T20:* Norton focuses his energy and then launches a direct strike into the patient in front of him, stabbing it in the neck for *6 mod*. He calls out to Draegra. *"Sorry about the spell, I didn't realize you were in its range."* 

*R4T18:* Responding to the stimulus, Brown slams Norton in the face for *5*, more grazing actually, a testament to his strength.

*R4T9:* The big bat attacks Al, but Al stops it with his shield.

*R4T8:* Al, what do you do?

Zada on deck, Green in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26. Blind. TD. Combat precognition until next round (a foe attacking him has to roll twice and take the worse result).
Steingott: 21.
* Kinetic cover placed just south of Martin.
Norton: 20.
Zombie (Brown): 18. (4:22).
Granite: 17. DELAYING!!!
 Gortus (Red): 16. (-12:18, 10:12 WIS). STABLE!!!
Destroyer McGee: 15. DELAYING!!!
CZ's Dire Bat: 9. 
Alvor: 8. See post #267 for a variety of situations he has handled.
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ and _Vigilant Keeper's Stance_. Threatened areas are difficult terrain for enemies.
* See last post for a variety of counters if large bat attacks him, raven attacks anyone but him, or if he is subjected to a Fort save.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. Adept Analysis: +2 attk/ dmg vs. undead for remainder of battle.
Zombie (Green): 6. (22:22).
 Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). DYING!!!
Draegra: 4.5.
Caizarlu's Raven: 4.
Zombie (Purple) 3. (22:22). Doesn't threaten any squares til R5T3!!! DC 20 Sense Motive (SA) to remove.
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (8:22).
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Displacement_ til R6T1.  _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_.
*  ANOTHER round of 2d4 acid will hit Martin on Caizarlu's next round.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T8:* Seeing few options to reach the spellcaster across the room, Al lowers  his shield, and with a roar of effort, slams it into the line of  diseased patients, but the press of bodies is too much to overcome and his target doesn't move anywhere.

*R4T7:* Zada, what do you do?

Green on deck, Draegra on deck ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26. Blind. TD. Combat precognition until next round (a foe attacking him has to roll twice and take the worse result).
Steingott: 21.
* Kinetic cover placed just south of Martin.
Norton: 20.
Zombie (Brown): 18. (4:22).
Granite: 17. DELAYING!!!
 Gortus (Red): 16. (-12:18, 10:12 WIS). STABLE!!!
Destroyer McGee: 15. DELAYING!!!
CZ's Dire Bat: 9. 
Alvor: 8. See most recent post if bat attacks him or another member or he is forced to make a Fort save. He takes a -2 to all d20 rolls into the next round.
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ and _Vigilant Keeper's Stance_. Threatened areas are difficult terrain for enemies.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. Adept Analysis: +2 attk/ dmg vs. undead for remainder of battle.
Zombie (Green): 6. (22:22).
 Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). DYING!!!
Draegra: 4.5.
Caizarlu's Raven: 4.
Zombie (Purple) 3. (22:22). Doesn't threaten any squares til R5T3!!! DC 20 Sense Motive (SA) to remove.
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (8:22).
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Displacement_ til R6T1.  _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_.
*  ANOTHER round of 2d4 acid will hit Martin on Caizarlu's next round.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T7:* Zada steps down a little to make sure that Patient Green doesn't get to hide behind the corner. She puts one hand on her holy symbol of Gozreh, calling out to her Shoanti ancestors to quiet the unquiet dead. A burst of light flashes forth from her. Brown, Green and Yellow only take *1 PE*;  Purple takes *3 PE*.

*R4T6:* Green comes around the corner to face off against Draegra and Martin.

*R4T4.5:* Draegra drops his morningstar, takes out a dagger, studies Patient Green, and then slashes powerfully against his target for *12*.

*R4T4-1:* The raven delays. Purple attacks Martin, and somehow Martin knows the right time to get out of the way. Martin's awareness does him little good against Patient Yellow, however, who puches Martin right in the groin for *7*. To add insult to injury, the area where that acid arrow hit burns again for another *2 acid* before the acid seems to finally seem neutralized. The enemy spellcaster? He casts a spell, and every living creature in the room (except himself, his raven, and the bat creature) suddenly finds themselves in a roiling, thick, sickly green fog. Sight beyond 5' is impossible, even for darkvision, and it makes everyone want to GAG!

Everybody ... here in the IC and NOT in Discord ... roll a Fort save vs. poison!

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26. Blind. TD. Combat precognition until next round (a foe attacking him has to roll twice and take the worse result).
Steingott: 21.
* Kinetic cover placed just south of Martin.
Norton: 20.
Zombie (Brown): 18. (3:22).
Granite: 17. DELAYING!!!
 Gortus (Red): 16. (-12:18, 10:12 WIS). STABLE!!!
Destroyer McGee: 15. DELAYING!!!
CZ's Dire Bat: 9. 
Alvor: 8. See most recent post if bat attacks him or another member or he is forced to make a Fort save. He takes a -2 to all d20 rolls into the next round.
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ and _Vigilant Keeper's Stance_. Threatened areas are difficult terrain for enemies.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. Adept Analysis: +2 attk/ dmg vs. undead for remainder of battle.
Zombie (Green): 6. (8:22).
 Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!
Draegra: 4.5. Green is ST.
Caizarlu's Raven: 4. DELAYING!!!
Zombie (Purple) 3. (13:22). Doesn't threaten any squares til R5T3!!! DC 20 Sense Motive (SA) to remove.
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (7:22).
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Displacement_ til R6T1.  _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. _Stinking cloud_ til R9T1.

----------


## lostsole31

Nauseated: Zada, Norton, & Granite!*

End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...*

*R5T26:* Martin, you are in a cloying miasma, and the worst part is that you don't see its limitations. And you're blind. What do you do?

Steingott on deck, Norton (nauseated) in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26. Blind. TD. Combat precognition until next round (a foe attacking him has to roll twice and take the worse result).
Steingott: 21.
* Kinetic cover placed just south of Martin.
Norton: 20. NAUSEATED while in _stinking cloud_!!!
Zombie (Brown): 18. (3:22).
Granite: 17. DELAYING!!! NAUSEATED while in _stinking cloud_!!!
 Gortus (Red): 16. (-12:18, 10:12 WIS). STABLE!!!
Destroyer McGee: 15. DELAYING!!!
CZ's Dire Bat: 9. 
Alvor: 8. See most recent post if bat attacks him or another member or he is forced to make a Fort save. He takes a -2 to all d20 rolls into the next round.
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ and _Vigilant Keeper's Stance_. Threatened areas are difficult terrain for enemies.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. NAUSEATED while in _stinking cloud_!!!
*  Adept Analysis: +2 attk/ dmg vs. undead for remainder of battle.
Zombie (Green): 6. (8:22).
 Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!
Draegra: 4.5. Green is ST.
Caizarlu's Raven: 4. DELAYING!!!
Zombie (Purple) 3. (13:22). Doesn't threaten any squares til R5T3!!! DC 20 Sense Motive (SA) to remove.
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (7:22).
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Displacement_ til R6T1.  _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. _Stinking cloud_ til R9T1.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T26:* Martin coughs and staggers as more blaws land, blood and burns hurting  and his nostril burning. Cursing his luck and the mage that had blinded  him he shouts out to the others. *"Where is the ...."* 

*R5T21:* Steingott, what do you do?

Norton on deck, Brown in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26. Blind. TD. Combat precognition until next round (a foe attacking him has to roll twice and take the worse result). DELAYING!!!
Steingott: 21.
Norton: 20. NAUSEATED while in _stinking cloud_!!!
Zombie (Brown): 18. (3:22).
Granite: 17. DELAYING!!! NAUSEATED while in _stinking cloud_!!!
 Gortus (Red): 16. (-12:18, 10:12 WIS). STABLE!!!
Destroyer McGee: 15. DELAYING!!!
CZ's Dire Bat: 9. 
Alvor: 8. See most recent post if bat attacks him or another member or he is forced to make a Fort save. He takes a -2 to all d20 rolls into the next round.
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ and _Vigilant Keeper's Stance_. Threatened areas are difficult terrain for enemies.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. NAUSEATED while in _stinking cloud_!!!
*  Adept Analysis: +2 attk/ dmg vs. undead for remainder of battle.
Zombie (Green): 6. (8:22).
 Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!
Draegra: 4.5. Green is ST.
Caizarlu's Raven: 4. DELAYING!!!
Zombie (Purple) 3. (13:22). Doesn't threaten any squares til R5T3!!! DC 20 Sense Motive (SA) to remove.
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (7:22).
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Displacement_ til R6T1.  _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. _Stinking cloud_ til R9T1.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T21:*  Having just moved in to throw some punches, Steingott changes his mind  and shifts focus after getting caught in the stinking cloud. He takes a  few steps back and sends a cluster of earth speeding towards the caster's last known position, now hidden by this green fog.

*R5T20:* Norton can't see and can't really do much while trying not to puke his  guts out, and so he tries to escape the cloud, heading north to hope to  find the edge. He thinks he sees the edge, but can't quite make it.

*R5T18:* Patient Brown's fist slams off of Al's breastplate, nearly having gotten through.

*R5T17-15:* Both Granite and Destroyer McGee appear to be undergoing GI distress in their individual familiar satchels.

*R5T9:* The big bat likewise impacts Al's armor.

*R5T8:* Al, you have no SwA this round (_enduring shell_) was used. Your failed gambit also means that you will be a little wonky with whatever action you might commit to. You can only see a maximum of 5' in all directions, and staying in this cloud is a bad idea. What do you do?

Zada on deck, Patient Green in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26. Blind. TD. Combat precognition until next round (a foe attacking him has to roll twice and take the worse result). DELAYING!!!
Steingott: 21.
Norton: 20. NAUSEATED while in _stinking cloud_!!!
Zombie (Brown): 18. (3:22).
Granite: 17. NAUSEATED while in _stinking cloud_!!!
 Gortus (Red): 16. (-12:18, 10:12 WIS). STABLE!!!
Destroyer McGee: 15. 
CZ's Dire Bat: 9. 
Alvor: 8. See most recent post if bat attacks him or another member or he is forced to make a Fort save. He takes a -2 to all d20 rolls into the next round.
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ and _Vigilant Keeper's Stance_. Threatened areas are difficult terrain for enemies.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. NAUSEATED while in _stinking cloud_!!!
*  Adept Analysis: +2 attk/ dmg vs. undead for remainder of battle.
Zombie (Green): 6. (8:22).
 Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!
Draegra: 4.5. Green is ST.
Caizarlu's Raven: 4. DELAYING!!!
Zombie (Purple) 3. (13:22). Doesn't threaten any squares til R5T3!!! DC 20 Sense Motive (SA) to remove.
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (7:22).
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Displacement_ til R6T1.  _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. _Stinking cloud_ til R9T1.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T8:* Alvor would be cursing if he weren't coughing.  *"We can't fight in this!"* He shifts backwards between Zada and the blind hunter, setting his shield in a protective position.  *"Martin, I'm on your left.  The door is directly behind us.  Go!"* 

*R5T7:* Zada, you are currently nauseated. What do you do?

Patient Green on deck, Draegra in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26. Blind. TD. Combat precognition until next round (a foe attacking him has to roll twice and take the worse result). DELAYING!!!
Steingott: 21.
Norton: 20. NAUSEATED while in _stinking cloud_!!!
Zombie (Brown): 18. (3:22).
Granite: 17. NAUSEATED while in _stinking cloud_!!!
 Gortus (Red): 16. (-12:18, 10:12 WIS). STABLE!!!
Destroyer McGee: 15. 
CZ's Dire Bat: 9. 
Alvor: 8. He takes a -2 to all d20 rolls until his next round. DEFENSIVE FOCUS (+5' threatened area).
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ and _Vigilant Keeper's Stance_. Threatened areas are difficult terrain for enemies.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. NAUSEATED while in _stinking cloud_!!!
*  Adept Analysis: +2 attk/ dmg vs. undead for remainder of battle.
Zombie (Green): 6. (8:22).
 Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!
Draegra: 4.5. Green is ST.
Caizarlu's Raven: 4. DELAYING!!!
Zombie (Purple) 3. (13:22). Doesn't threaten any squares til R5T3!!! DC 20 Sense Motive (SA) to remove.
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (7:22).
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Displacement_ til R6T1.  _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. _Stinking cloud_ til R9T1.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T7:* *"Fall back!"* Zada shouts as they  retreat. These fumes blocked their vision and irritated their lungs, so  fighting in this was practically impossible. A quick exit seemed to be  the ideal prognosis, though they did stay back far enough to offer aid  if its needed. By the time she was done following the wall, though, she was in the far northeastern corner of the room, just barely outside the farthest tendrils of this verdant miasma. She tries to focus her mind on preparing a balm for others, but is still too overcome from the ordeal to focus.

*R5T6:* Green swings wildly around.

*R5T4.5:* Focused on Green, Draegra drops his morning star, drags a dagger, and slashes, scoring only a thin line against the patient's tough arm. He says to Martin, *"The bench you feel, withdraw up and over the bench and table and down the other side to begin getting away."*

*R5T3-1:* Purple hits Martin in his left elbow for *7*. With his precognition, Martin ducks away from Yellow.

Martin, Steingott, Alvor (and Draegra), roll Fort saves to keep from being nauseated ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26. Blind. TD. Combat precognition until next round (a foe attacking him has to roll twice and take the worse result). DELAYING!!!
Steingott: 21. NAUSEATED while in _stinking cloud_!!!
Norton: 20. NAUSEATED while in _stinking cloud_!!!
Zombie (Brown): 18. (3:22).
Granite: 17. NAUSEATED til R9T7!!!
Destroyer McGee: 15. 
CZ's Dire Bat: 9. 
Alvor: 8. He takes a -2 to all d20 rolls until his next round. DEFENSIVE FOCUS (+5' threatened area).
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ and _Vigilant Keeper's Stance_. Threatened areas are difficult terrain for enemies.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. NAUSEATED til R7T7!!!
*  Adept Analysis: +2 attk/ dmg vs. undead for remainder of battle.
Zombie (Green): 6. (8:22).
 Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!
Draegra: 4.5. Green is ST. Morningstar on ground, dagger in hand. NAUSEATED!!!
Zombie (Purple) 3. (13:22). Doesn't threaten any squares til R5T3!!! DC 20 Sense Motive (SA) to remove.
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (7:22).
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Displacement_ til R6T1.  _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. _Stinking cloud_ til R9T1. Can't use pactmaker-based vampiric touch until R10T1.
Caizarlu's Raven: 0.9. 

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off.

----------


## lostsole31

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

R6T26:* Martin, what do you do? Do you follow Draegra's advice? Do you invoke Combat precognition again? You are pretty sure that you can't defend yourself properly when you can't see, so total defense is doing nothing for you.

Steingott and Martin on deck, in the hole, and both nauseated ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26. Blind. Combat precognition until next round (a foe attacking him has to roll twice and take the worse result). 
Steingott: 21. NAUSEATED while in _stinking cloud_!!!
Norton: 20. NAUSEATED while in _stinking cloud_!!!
Zombie (Brown): 18. (3:22).
Granite: 17. NAUSEATED til R9T7!!!
Destroyer McGee: 15. 
CZ's Dire Bat: 9. 
Alvor: 8. He takes a -2 to all d20 rolls until his next round. DEFENSIVE FOCUS (+5' threatened area).
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ and _Vigilant Keeper's Stance_. Threatened areas are difficult terrain for enemies.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. NAUSEATED til R7T7!!!
*  Adept Analysis: +2 attk/ dmg vs. undead for remainder of battle.
Zombie (Green): 6. (8:22).
 Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!
Draegra: 4.5. Green is ST. Morningstar on ground, dagger in hand. NAUSEATED!!!
Zombie (Purple) 3. (13:22). Doesn't threaten any squares til R5T3!!! DC 20 Sense Motive (SA) to remove.
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (7:22).
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Displacement_ til R6T1.  _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. _Stinking cloud_ til R9T1. Can't use pactmaker-based vampiric touch until R10T1.
Caizarlu's Raven: 0.9. 

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T26:* Still coughing and choking from whatever fresh misery had been assailing him, Martin hears Dragera's voice over the din of combat and blindly stumbles  towards it, trying to breathe as shallowly as he could to avoid  inhaling more of whatever foul smelling-thing was occuring. Still, he feels the angle of the bench and the table beyond, as is sure not to go _directly_ to Draegra, but to step on the bench, roll on the table to feel the flat plane to the other side, and step off that side of the bench.  As Draegra sees Martin get over the furniture he uses a word or two to guide Martin in next to him, and then around a bench to get "behind" him relative to danger.

*R6T21-20:* Steingott and Norton, you are both nauseated. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26. BLIND!!!
Steingott: 21. NAUSEATED while in _stinking cloud_!!!
Norton: 20. NAUSEATED while in _stinking cloud_!!!
Zombie (Brown): 18. (3:22).
Granite: 17. NAUSEATED til R9T7!!!
Destroyer McGee: 15. 
CZ's Dire Bat: 9. 
Alvor: 8. He takes a -2 to all d20 rolls until his next round. DEFENSIVE FOCUS (+5' threatened area).
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ and _Vigilant Keeper's Stance_. Threatened areas are difficult terrain for enemies.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. NAUSEATED til R7T7!!!
*  Adept Analysis: +2 attk/ dmg vs. undead for remainder of battle.
Zombie (Green): 6. (8:22).
 Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!
Draegra: 4.5. Green is ST. Morningstar on ground, dagger in hand. NAUSEATED!!!
Zombie (Purple) 3. (13:22). Doesn't threaten any squares til R5T3!!! DC 20 Sense Motive (SA) to remove.
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (7:22).
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Displacement_ til R6T1.  _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. _Stinking cloud_ til R9T1. Can't use pactmaker-based vampiric touch until R10T1.
Caizarlu's Raven: 0.9. 

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T21:* Steingott runs his hand along the eastern wall to guide himself as he heads towards the door. He doesn't quite get out of the cloud, but right to its edge, and lets forth a vomitous heave to mark the end of his movement.

*R6T20:* Norton, you are nauseated. What do you do? Note that the area NW of you, while it isn't that visible, is still an affected area.

Brown on deck, Granite puking in familiar satchel ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26. BLIND!!!
Steingott: 21. NAUSEATED while in _stinking cloud_!!!
Norton: 20. NAUSEATED while in _stinking cloud_!!!
Zombie (Brown): 18. (3:22).
Granite: 17. NAUSEATED til R9T7!!!
Destroyer McGee: 15. 
CZ's Dire Bat: 9. 
Alvor: 8. He takes a -2 to all d20 rolls until his next round. DEFENSIVE FOCUS (+5' threatened area).
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ and _Vigilant Keeper's Stance_. Threatened areas are difficult terrain for enemies.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. NAUSEATED til R7T7!!!
*  Adept Analysis: +2 attk/ dmg vs. undead for remainder of battle.
Zombie (Green): 6. (8:22).
 Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!
Draegra: 4.5. Green is ST. Morningstar on ground, dagger in hand. NAUSEATED!!!
Zombie (Purple) 3. (13:22). Doesn't threaten any squares til R5T3!!! DC 20 Sense Motive (SA) to remove.
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (7:22).
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Displacement_ til R6T1.  _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. _Stinking cloud_ til R9T1. Can't use pactmaker-based vampiric touch until R10T1.
Caizarlu's Raven: 0.9. 

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T20:* Norton continues northwards to try and escape the cloud himself, unable  to focus on anything while trying to avoid spewing his guts out. He gets out of the cloud and to the northern door way.

*R6T18-9:* Patient brown shambles to Alvor and swings wildly. Granite suffers distress in Zada's satchel. The big bat-like creature (that Alvor lost sight of because of the fog) appears and attacks Alvor from his SE and bites him in the belly for *9*!

*R6T8:* Al, even though you had defensive focus engaged, the low visibility kept you from being able to protect yourself from the surprisingly powerful bite of the large bat-creature. You had been slightly off-centered by something only briefly, but that effect is gone. What do you do?

Zada on deck, Patient Green in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26. BLIND!!!
Steingott: 21. NAUSEATED while in _stinking cloud_!!!
Norton: 20. NAUSEATED til R9T20!!!
Zombie (Brown): 18. (3:22).
Granite: 17. NAUSEATED til R13T7!!!
Destroyer McGee: 15. 
CZ's Dire Bat: 9. 
Alvor: 8. He takes a -2 to all d20 rolls until his next round. DEFENSIVE FOCUS (+5' threatened area).
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ and _Vigilant Keeper's Stance_. Threatened areas are difficult terrain for enemies.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. NAUSEATED til R7T7!!!
*  Adept Analysis: +2 attk/ dmg vs. undead for remainder of battle.
Zombie (Green): 6. (8:22).
 Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!
Draegra: 4.5. Green is ST. Morningstar on ground, dagger in hand. NAUSEATED!!!
Zombie (Purple) 3. (13:22). Doesn't threaten any squares til R5T3!!! DC 20 Sense Motive (SA) to remove.
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (7:22).
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Displacement_ til R6T1.  _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. _Stinking cloud_ til R9T1. Can't use pactmaker-based vampiric touch until R10T1.
Caizarlu's Raven: 0.9. 

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T8:* Grimacing at the pain of his abdominal wound, Al curses through his  teeth as he retreats to the north, keeping his shield at the ready until  he is out of reach of the line of foes.  Once he has emerged from the noxious fog, he takes a quick headcount -- *"Everyone clear of the cloud?"* -- before turning to face any pursuing enemies. 

*"No!"* calls Draegra from within the cloud. *"Martin, too."*

*R6T7:* Zada, you are currently nauseated, but out of the cloud. What do you do?

Patient Green on deck, Draegra in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26. BLIND!!!
Steingott: 21. NAUSEATED while in _stinking cloud_!!!
Norton: 20. NAUSEATED til R9T20!!!
Zombie (Brown): 18. (3:22).
Granite: 17. NAUSEATED til R13T7!!!
Destroyer McGee: 15. 
CZ's Dire Bat: 9. 
Alvor: 8. He takes a -2 to all d20 rolls until his next round. 
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ and _Vigilant Keeper's Stance_. Threatened areas are difficult terrain for enemies.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. NAUSEATED til R7T7!!!
*  Adept Analysis: +2 attk/ dmg vs. undead for remainder of battle.
Zombie (Green): 6. (8:22).
 Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!
Draegra: 4.5. Green is ST. Morningstar on ground, dagger in hand. NAUSEATED!!!
Zombie (Purple) 3. (13:22). Doesn't threaten any squares til R5T3!!! DC 20 Sense Motive (SA) to remove.
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (7:22).
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Displacement_ til R6T1.  _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. _Stinking cloud_ til R9T1. Can't use pactmaker-based vampiric touch until R10T1.
Caizarlu's Raven: 0.9. 

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T7:* Zada tries to unleash a burst of positive energy to heal teammates, but her nausea keeps her from gathering the necessary force of will. She also finds she can't step any closer to the open door without going through, as Norton is in her way (also nauseated). 

*R6T6-0.9:* Sounds of battle continue in the cloud. Draegra curses in an unknown language.

Martin, roll a Fort save vs. poison ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26. BLIND!!!
Steingott: 21. NAUSEATED while in _stinking cloud_!!!
Norton: 20. NAUSEATED til R9T20!!!
Zombie (Brown): 18. (3:22).
Granite: 17. NAUSEATED til R13T7!!!
Destroyer McGee: 15. 
CZ's Dire Bat: 9. 
Alvor: 8. He takes a -2 to all d20 rolls until his next round. 
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ and _Vigilant Keeper's Stance_. Threatened areas are difficult terrain for enemies.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. NAUSEATED til R7T7!!!
*  Adept Analysis: +2 attk/ dmg vs. undead for remainder of battle.
Zombie (Green): 6. (8:22).
 Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!
Draegra: 4.5. Green is ST. Morningstar on ground, dagger in hand. NAUSEATED!!!
Zombie (Purple) 3. (13:22). 
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (7:22).
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Displacement_ til R6T1.  _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. _Stinking cloud_ til R9T1. Can't use pactmaker-based vampiric touch until R10T1.
Caizarlu's Raven: 0.9. 

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off.

----------


## lostsole31

He was able to last awhile, but finally the fumes overwhelm Martin and he is now nauseated as well.

*End Round 6, Begin Round 7 ...

R7T26:* Blind and nauseated, Marting continues to stagger along the wall, trying to walk far enough  that he leaves the cloud of acrid smoke. Holding his breath he shakes  his head and tries to fight the rising panic that the blindness brings. Part of him wants to move towards Draegra, who must have been right next to him, but his survival instinct compels him to instead get farther away. He does sense he is out of the cloud, but that doesn't stop the fact that he is still nauseated for right now.

*R7T21:* Steingott, you are just inside the cloud (barely) and nauseous. What do you do?

Norton (nauseated) on deck, Patient Brown in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26. BLIND!!! NAUSEATED til R9T26!!!
Steingott: 21. NAUSEATED while in _stinking cloud_!!!
Norton: 20. NAUSEATED til R9T20!!!
Zombie (Brown): 18. (3:22).
Granite: 17. NAUSEATED til R13T7!!!
Destroyer McGee: 15. 
CZ's Dire Bat: 9. 
Alvor: 8. He takes a -2 to all d20 rolls until his next round. 
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ and _Vigilant Keeper's Stance_. Threatened areas are difficult terrain for enemies.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. NAUSEATED til R7T7!!!
*  Adept Analysis: +2 attk/ dmg vs. undead for remainder of battle.
Zombie (Green): 6. (8:22).
 Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!
Draegra: 4.5. Green is ST. Morningstar on ground, dagger in hand. NAUSEATED!!!
Zombie (Purple) 3. (13:22). 
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (7:22).
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Displacement_ til R6T1.  _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. _Stinking cloud_ til R9T1. Can't use pactmaker-based vampiric touch until R10T1.
Caizarlu's Raven: 0.9. 

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T21:* Clutching his stomach and still trying to hold in last night's cheap  meal at The Hagfish, Steingott makes his way into the next room. 

*R7T20:* Norton, though you are out of the cloud, you are still nauseated. What do you do?

Patient Brown on deck, Granite in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26. BLIND!!! NAUSEATED til R9T26!!!
Steingott: 21. NAUSEATED til R11T21!!!
Norton: 20. NAUSEATED til R9T20!!!
Zombie (Brown): 18. (3:22).
Granite: 17. NAUSEATED til R13T7!!!
Destroyer McGee: 15. 
CZ's Dire Bat: 9. 
Alvor: 8. He takes a -2 to all d20 rolls until his next round. 
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ and _Vigilant Keeper's Stance_. Threatened areas are difficult terrain for enemies.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. NAUSEATED til R7T7!!!
*  Adept Analysis: +2 attk/ dmg vs. undead for remainder of battle.
Zombie (Green): 6. (8:22).
 Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!
Draegra: 4.5. Green is ST. Morningstar on ground, dagger in hand. NAUSEATED!!!
Zombie (Purple) 3. (13:22). 
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (7:22).
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Displacement_ til R6T1.  _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. _Stinking cloud_ til R9T1. Can't use pactmaker-based vampiric touch until R10T1.
Caizarlu's Raven: 0.9. 

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T20:* Norton, clutching his gut, moves to the room north and then outside.

*R7T17:* Zada, poor Granite is having a really hard time of it with its little lungs and rat puke all inside your satchel. At the same time, 

*R7T9:* A big, bat-like creature is seen just inside the edges of the cloud. It bites at Zada, but only their magical lamellar keeps them safe.

*R7T8:* Alvor, you recover from last round's wonkiness. What do you do? Everyone is accounted for except Draegra, who is still in the cloud somewhere.

Zada on deck ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26. BLIND!!! NAUSEATED til R9T26!!!
Steingott: 21. NAUSEATED til R11T21!!!
Norton: 20. NAUSEATED til R9T20!!!
Zombie (Brown): 18. (3:22).
Granite: 17. NAUSEATED til R12T7!!!
Destroyer McGee: 15. 
CZ's Dire Bat: 9. 
Alvor: 8. He takes a -2 to all d20 rolls until his next round. 
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ and _Vigilant Keeper's Stance_. Threatened areas are difficult terrain for enemies.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. NAUSEATED til R7T7!!!
*  Adept Analysis: +2 attk/ dmg vs. undead for remainder of battle.
Zombie (Green): 6. (8:22).
 Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!
Draegra: 4.5. Green is ST. Morningstar on ground, dagger in hand. NAUSEATED!!!
Zombie (Purple) 3. (13:22). 
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (7:22).
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Displacement_ til R6T1.  _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. _Stinking cloud_ til R9T1. Can't use pactmaker-based vampiric touch until R10T1.
Caizarlu's Raven: 0.9. 

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T8:* With Draegra yet to emerge from the fog and Zada under attack from an  enemy he cannot see, Al mutters a fresh curse before calling to the  samsaran and moving to assist the Shoanti. *"Draegra, if you need help getting out of that cloud, you need to say something right now!"* 

Once he gets near Zada, he sees the silhouette of the big bat-creature in the edge of the fog, but by moving over he can no longer charge. Instead, he switches part of his stance to help cover Zada if she moves. He goes to give pride movement, but then realizes that maneuver is still expended. With a shrug, he tries to bash it with his shield, but his attack is noped by the fog.

*R7T7:* Zada, you recover from your nausea! What do you do?

Patient Green on deck, Draegra in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26. BLIND!!! NAUSEATED til R9T26!!!
Steingott: 21. NAUSEATED til R11T21!!!
Norton: 20. NAUSEATED til R9T20!!!
Zombie (Brown): 18. (3:22).
Granite: 17. NAUSEATED til R12T7!!!
Destroyer McGee: 15. 
CZ's Dire Bat: 9. 
Alvor: 8. He takes a -2 to all d20 rolls until his next round. 
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ and _Valiant Keeper's Stance_. Allies don't provoke AOOs from movement where he has reach.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. 
*  Adept Analysis: +2 attk/ dmg vs. undead for remainder of battle.
Zombie (Green): 6. (8:22).
 Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!
Draegra: 4.5. Green is ST. Morningstar on ground, dagger in hand. NAUSEATED!!!
Zombie (Purple) 3. (13:22). 
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (7:22).
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Displacement_ til R6T1.  _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. _Stinking cloud_ til R9T1. Can't use pactmaker-based vampiric touch until R10T1.
Caizarlu's Raven: 0.9. 

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T7:* Zada takes an instant to change their active spirit, their mindblade  once again taking a more spear-like form. They will then take a potshot  (missing) before getting out of the building, risking an attack in turn (but is in turn missed).

*R7T4.5:*  A very ill-looking Draegra - who is green around his blue gills - appears from the green mist, sidesteps Martin, and shouts (from Martin's "left/east"), *"Martin, hoki ake! Whakahauhia te pakitara ka hoki whakamuri!"*

*R7T3-0.9:* Some "patients" move up, seen at the edge of the mist.

*End Round 7, Begin Round 8 ...

R8T26:* Martin, you are still blind and nauseated. What do you do?

Steingott on deck, Norton in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26. BLIND!!! NAUSEATED til R9T26!!!
Steingott: 21. NAUSEATED til R11T21!!!
Norton: 20. NAUSEATED til R9T20!!!
Zombie (Brown): 18. (3:22). AOO used.
Granite: 17. NAUSEATED til R12T7!!!
Destroyer McGee: 15. 
CZ's Dire Bat: 9. 
Alvor: 8. He takes a -2 to all d20 rolls until his next round. 
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ and _Valiant Keeper's Stance_. Allies don't provoke AOOs from movement where he has reach.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. 
*  Adept Analysis: +2 attk/ dmg vs. undead for remainder of battle.
Zombie (Green): 6. (8:22).
 Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!
Draegra: 4.5. Green is ST. Morningstar on ground, dagger in hand. NAUSEATED!!!
Zombie (Purple) 3. (13:22). 
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (7:22).
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Displacement_ til R6T1.  _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. _Stinking cloud_ til R9T1. Can't use pactmaker-based vampiric touch until R10T1.
Caizarlu's Raven: 0.9. 

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off.

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T26:* Martin coughing and retching still, legs and hands bruised from crashing  into furniture and walls hears Draegra shouting "something" nearby and  continues to stumble towards the sound of her his voice, even as he cannot  understand a word of what she is saying. A muttered *"Are there any of them near me? tell me now?"* barked out to the general room. But Draegra is right next to him so now Martin is bewildered.

Draegra, a male, standing right next to Martin, shouts behind him, *"**Norton, arahina Martin!"**Spoiler: Norton*
Show

Translation: *"Norton, lead Martin!"*


*R8T21:* Steingott, you are still nauseated, what do you do?

Norton on deck, Patient Brown in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26. BLIND!!! NAUSEATED til R9T26!!!
Steingott: 21. NAUSEATED til R11T21!!!
Norton: 20. NAUSEATED til R9T20!!!
Zombie (Brown): 18. (3:22). AOO used.
Granite: 17. NAUSEATED til R12T7!!!
Destroyer McGee: 15. 
CZ's Dire Bat: 9. 
Alvor: 8. He takes a -2 to all d20 rolls until his next round. 
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ and _Valiant Keeper's Stance_. Allies don't provoke AOOs from movement where he has reach.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. 
*  Adept Analysis: +2 attk/ dmg vs. undead for remainder of battle.
Zombie (Green): 6. (8:22).
 Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!
Draegra: 4.5. Green is ST. Morningstar on ground, dagger in hand. NAUSEATED!!!
Zombie (Purple) 3. (13:22). 
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (7:22).
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Displacement_ til R6T1.  _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. _Stinking cloud_ til R9T1. Can't use pactmaker-based vampiric touch until R10T1.
Caizarlu's Raven: 0.9. 

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off.

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T21:* Steingott stays put and waits patiently by the door to take tally of his  newfound co-workers as they come through. He wants to look around the  door frame, but he's just too sick to move.

*R8T20:* Norton, you are still nauseated. But you can call and speak. Also, you were prompted by Draegra (in Thassilonian). What do you do?

Patient Brown on deck, Granite/ Destroyer McGee in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26. BLIND!!! NAUSEATED til R9T26!!!
Steingott: 21. NAUSEATED til R11T21!!!
Norton: 20. NAUSEATED til R9T20!!!
Zombie (Brown): 18. (3:22). AOO used.
Granite: 17. NAUSEATED til R12T7!!!
Destroyer McGee: 15. 
CZ's Dire Bat: 9. 
Alvor: 8. He takes a -2 to all d20 rolls until his next round. 
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ and _Valiant Keeper's Stance_. Allies don't provoke AOOs from movement where he has reach.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. 
*  Adept Analysis: +2 attk/ dmg vs. undead for remainder of battle.
Zombie (Green): 6. (8:22).
 Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!
Draegra: 4.5. Green is ST. Morningstar on ground, dagger in hand. NAUSEATED!!!
Zombie (Purple) 3. (13:22). 
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (7:22).
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Displacement_ til R6T1.  _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. _Stinking cloud_ til R9T1. Can't use pactmaker-based vampiric touch until R10T1.
Caizarlu's Raven: 0.9. 

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off.

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T20:* Norton calls out to Martin. *"Martin, follow the sound of my voice to get out of the cloud."* He pauses for a moment as he resists the urge to spit up his intestines before he continues. *"This way to safety buddy, this way to safety."* He will continue to repeat himself until he's sure Martin is coming his way. 

*R8T17:* Granite continues to retch in his little satchel.

*R8T9:* The big bat creature attacks Al, who in turn blocks the monster with his shield.

*R8T8:* Alvor, you do not have a SwA as you used _oaken shield_ to block the attack. What do you do?

Zada on deck, Patient Green in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26. BLIND!!! NAUSEATED til R9T26!!!
Steingott: 21. NAUSEATED til R11T21!!!
Norton: 20. NAUSEATED til R9T20!!!
Zombie (Brown): 18. (3:22). 
Granite: 17. NAUSEATED til R12T7!!!
Destroyer McGee: 15. DELAYING!!!
CZ's Dire Bat: 9. 
Alvor: 8. He takes a -2 to all d20 rolls until his next round. Used his SwA (oaken shield) this past round.
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ and _Valiant Keeper's Stance_. Allies don't provoke AOOs from movement where he has reach.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. 
*  Adept Analysis: +2 attk/ dmg vs. undead for remainder of battle.
Zombie (Green): 6. (8:22).
 Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!
Draegra: 4.5. Green is ST. Morningstar on ground, dagger in hand. NAUSEATED!!!
Zombie (Purple) 3. (13:22). 
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (7:22).
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Displacement_ til R6T1.  _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. _Stinking cloud_ til R9T1. Can't use pactmaker-based vampiric touch until R10T1.
Caizarlu's Raven: 0.9. 

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off.

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T8:* Al grits his teeth, sets his feet, and raises his shield, intent on  holding the doorway until Draegra and Martin can make their way outside. 

*R8T7:* Zada, what do you do? Poor little Granite is causing a pukey mess in his satchel. Your mindblade is manifested.

Patient Green on deck, Draegra in the hole ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26. BLIND!!! NAUSEATED til R9T26!!!
Steingott: 21. NAUSEATED til R11T21!!!
Norton: 20. NAUSEATED til R9T20!!!
Zombie (Brown): 18. (3:22). 
Granite: 17. NAUSEATED til R12T7!!!
Destroyer McGee: 15. DELAYING!!!
CZ's Dire Bat: 9. 
Alvor: 8. He takes a -2 to all d20 rolls until his next round. Used his SwA (oaken shield) this past round.
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ and _Valiant Keeper's Stance_. Allies don't provoke AOOs from movement where he has reach.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. 
*  Adept Analysis: +2 attk/ dmg vs. undead for remainder of battle.
Zombie (Green): 6. (8:22).
 Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!
Draegra: 4.5. Green is ST. Morningstar on ground, dagger in hand. NAUSEATED!!!
Zombie (Purple) 3. (13:22). 
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (7:22).
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Displacement_ til R6T1.  _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. _Stinking cloud_ til R9T1. Can't use pactmaker-based vampiric touch until R10T1.
Caizarlu's Raven: 0.9. 

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off.

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T7:* Zada reaches into their pouch and lets Granite out; their erstwhile  familiar wasn't exactly much in the way of utility, but the fumes had  affected the poor guy enough that he needs air, and with no foe in  immediate view, they took the time to let them out, placing them on the  ground with an instruction to get out of there. 

Once their familiar was as safe, they took back up arms to defend any of their teammates who were still in that place. 

*R8T6:* Patient green clambers atop the table to get to Martin and Draegra.

*R8T4.5:* Martin, you hear vomiting adjacent to you, and a hand on your collar ... pulling but not forcefully. Draegra's voice says something to you in that language. You don't know the words, but with his physical actions, it seems like he wants to guide you.

*R8T3-0.9:* Martin feels something right in "front" of him swing and disturb the air powerfully. Patient Yellow scores a lucky shot against the hyper-protected Alvor, smashing his left hand against the haft of his polearm with a soft crit for *10*.

*End Round 8, Begin Round 9 ...

R9T26:* Martin, you finally recover from your nausea! Do you let Draegra guide you like a rag doll (and he is still ill), or do you give him a soft tap or something to dissuade that tactic and do something else?

Steingott on deck, Norton in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26. BLIND!!! 
Steingott: 21. NAUSEATED til R11T21!!!
Norton: 20. NAUSEATED til R9T20!!!
Zombie (Brown): 18. (3:22). 
Destroyer McGee: 15. DELAYING!!!
CZ's Dire Bat: 9. 
Alvor: 8. He takes a -2 to all d20 rolls until his next round. Used his SwA (oaken shield) this past round.
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ and _Valiant Keeper's Stance_. Allies don't provoke AOOs from movement where he has reach.
Granite: 7.1. NAUSEATED til R12T7!!!
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. READIED to strike first living thing that gets in range!!!
*  Adept Analysis: +2 attk/ dmg vs. undead for remainder of battle.
Zombie (Green): 6. (8:22).
 Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!
Draegra: 4.5. Green is ST. Morningstar on ground, dagger in hand. NAUSEATED til R11T4.5.
Zombie (Purple) 3. (13:22). 
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (7:22).
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Displacement_ til R6T1.  _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. _Stinking cloud_ til R9T1. Can't use pactmaker-based vampiric touch until R10T1.
Caizarlu's Raven: 0.9. 

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off.

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T26:* Martin wordlessly staggers forward, feeling Drageras hand on his arm.  Stumbling blindly, hell utter a prayer to Erastil that someone can  restore his lost vision. Unfortunately, that still opened him up to an AOO. Martin get punched in the chest by an incredibly powerful fist for *10* as Martin goes limp in Draegra's not-quite-firm grasp.

*R9T23:* Draegra comes out of delay to firm his grasp, and then pull Martin out. In doing so, two other zombies strike against Draegra's armor. Draegra makes it outside, dragging Martin's unmoving body past and around him to the porch.

*R9T21:* Steingott, you are still nauseated. What do you do?

Norton on deck, Patient Brown in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26. BLIND!!! DYING!!!
Draegra: 25. Green is ST. Morningstar on ground, dagger in hand. NAUSEATED til R11T4.5.
Steingott: 21. NAUSEATED til R11T21!!!
Norton: 20. NAUSEATED til R9T20!!!
Zombie (Brown): 18. (3:22). 
Destroyer McGee: 15. DELAYING!!!
CZ's Dire Bat: 9. 
Alvor: 8. He takes a -2 to all d20 rolls until his next round. Used his SwA (oaken shield) this past round.
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ and _Valiant Keeper's Stance_. Allies don't provoke AOOs from movement where he has reach.
Granite: 7.1. NAUSEATED til R12T7!!!
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. READIED to strike first living thing that gets in range!!!
*  Adept Analysis: +2 attk/ dmg vs. undead for remainder of battle.
Zombie (Green): 6. (8:22). 
 Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!
Zombie (Purple) 3. (13:22).  AOO used.
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (7:22). AOO used.
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Displacement_ til R6T1.  _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. _Stinking cloud_ til R9T1. Can't use pactmaker-based vampiric touch until R10T1.
Caizarlu's Raven: 0.9. 

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off. Martin.

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T21:* With tears in his eyes from all the heaving, Steingott continues to stumble out of the building.

*R9T20:* Norton, you see Destroyer McGee just looking at you, never having given into the nausea. You'll be damned if a bunny rabbit makes you look weak, and you collect yourself (no longer nauseated). What do you do?

Patient Brown on deck, Bat-Creature in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26. BLIND!!! DYING!!!
Draegra: 25. Green is ST. Morningstar on ground, dagger in hand. NAUSEATED til R11T4.5.
Steingott: 21. NAUSEATED til R11T21!!!
Norton: 20. NAUSEATED til R9T20!!!
Zombie (Brown): 18. (3:22). 
Destroyer McGee: 15. DELAYING!!!
CZ's Dire Bat: 9. 
Alvor: 8. He takes a -2 to all d20 rolls until his next round. Used his SwA (oaken shield) this past round.
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ and _Valiant Keeper's Stance_. Allies don't provoke AOOs from movement where he has reach.
Granite: 7.1. NAUSEATED til R12T7!!!
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. READIED to strike first living thing that gets in range!!!
*  Adept Analysis: +2 attk/ dmg vs. undead for remainder of battle.
Zombie (Green): 6. (8:22). 
 Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!
Zombie (Purple) 3. (13:22).  AOO used.
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (7:22). AOO used.
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Displacement_ til R6T1.  _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. _Stinking cloud_ til R9T1. Can't use pactmaker-based vampiric touch until R10T1.
Caizarlu's Raven: 0.9. 

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off. Martin.

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T20:* Norton is not ready to try to go back in, so he instead just holds his  position, expecting that the enemies will have to come to them at this  point. He muses to himself. *"What if we..."* His tone makes it obvious that he isn't serious, just a little annoyed. 

*R9T18:* Patient Brown steps into just underneath the bat-creature, and swings wildly at Alvor.

*"...just burned..."*

*R9T9:* The bat creature keeps its position above patient brown and bites against Al's armor.

*"...it down?"*

*R9T8:* Alvor, what do you do?

Zada on deck, Patient Green on deck, Norton delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26. BLIND!!! DYING!!!
Draegra: 25. Green is ST. Morningstar on ground, dagger in hand. NAUSEATED til R11T4.5.
Steingott: 21. NAUSEATED til R11T21!!!
Norton: 20. DELAYING!!!
Zombie (Brown): 18. (3:22). 
Destroyer McGee: 15. DELAYING!!!
CZ's Dire Bat: 9. 
Alvor: 8. 
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ and _Valiant Keeper's Stance_. Allies don't provoke AOOs from movement where he has reach.
Granite: 7.1. NAUSEATED til R12T7!!!
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. READIED to strike first living thing that gets in range!!!
*  Adept Analysis: +2 attk/ dmg vs. undead for remainder of battle.
Zombie (Green): 6. (8:22). 
 Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!
Zombie (Purple) 3. (13:22).  AOO used.
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (7:22). AOO used.
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Displacement_ til R6T1.  _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. _Stinking cloud_ til R9T1. Can't use pactmaker-based vampiric touch until R10T1.
Caizarlu's Raven: 0.9. 

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off. Martin.

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T8:* A multitude of wounds are beginning to take their toll on Al as he once  again turns to withdraw.  Nearing the doorway, he motions with his  shield -- *"Draegra, move!"* -- before taking the samsaran's place just outside the reception area.

*"Someone tell me Martin's still breathing!"* he says with his eyes watching and spear waiting for enemies to round the corner.

*R9T7:* Zada didn't have time to check. Instead, they placed a hand on Martin  and rushed positive energy out, hoping it would be enough to keep him  alive (*10 healing*).  Martin is now prone and weak, but alive and conscious.

*R9T6-0.9:* Patient green comes through the doorway and steps forward, and Al chops the zombie in the head with his ranseur for 8, destroying patient green and leaving a scorch mark on the deck. Patient Purple does the same thing, and Alvor chops down at his head as well for *10*, but not enough to destroy it. The patient staggers up to Alvor. Patient Yellow has to go around the long way; unwittingly, that saves her as the doorway gives her some cover from Al as she closes. The creepy spellcaster appears in the room as does his raven familiar.

*End Round 9, Begin Round 10 ...

R10T26:* Martin, you are blind, prone, and badly wounded ... just having regained consciousness. The air is cleaner than it was, and a light breeze tells you that while you are on wood flooring that you are also outside now. What do you do?

Draegra on deck, Steingott in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26. BLIND!!! PRONE!!!
Draegra: 25. Green is ST. Morningstar on ground, dagger in hand. NAUSEATED til R11T4.5.
Steingott: 21. NAUSEATED til R11T21!!!
Norton: 20. DELAYING!!!
Zombie (Brown): 18. (3:22). 
Destroyer McGee: 15. DELAYING!!!
CZ's Dire Bat: 9. 
Alvor: 8. AOOs used: 1.
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ and _Valiant Keeper's Stance_. Allies don't provoke AOOs from movement where he has reach.
Granite: 7.1. NAUSEATED til R12T7!!!
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. 
*  Adept Analysis: +2 attk/ dmg vs. undead for remainder of battle.
Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!
Zombie (Purple) 3. (3:22).
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (7:22). 
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Displacement_ til R6T1.  _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. _Stinking cloud_ til R9T1. Can't use pactmaker-based vampiric touch until R10T1.
Caizarlu's Raven: 0.9. 

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off. Zombie (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T26:* Martin regains conciousness, takes a deep breath and feels relief.  Although he can hear the combat it sounds slightly further away though  he winces at the pain in his numerous wounds. Fumbling at his his  bandolier he finds the only potion there, breaks the seal and gulps down  the minty blue liquid trying to restore some of his health and hoping  the potion would work on his blindness. He heals *2*, the very minimum, and just laying there he just exasperatedly thunks his head back on the deck of what he thinks might be the porch. 

*R10T25:* Draegra continues to dry heave over the porch.

*R10T21:* Steingott, you are still nauseated. Do you do anything?

Patient Brown on deck, Bat creature in the hole, Norton delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26. BLIND!!! PRONE!!!
Draegra: 25. Green is ST. Morningstar on ground, dagger in hand. NAUSEATED til R11T4.5.
Steingott: 21. NAUSEATED til R11T21!!!
Norton: 20. DELAYING!!!
Zombie (Brown): 18. (3:22). 
Destroyer McGee: 15. DELAYING!!!
CZ's Dire Bat: 9. 
Alvor: 8. AOOs used: 1.
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ and _Valiant Keeper's Stance_. Allies don't provoke AOOs from movement where he has reach.
Granite: 7.1. NAUSEATED til R12T7!!!
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. 
*  Adept Analysis: +2 attk/ dmg vs. undead for remainder of battle.
Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!
Zombie (Purple) 3. (3:22).
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (7:22). 
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Displacement_ til R6T1.  _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. _Stinking cloud_ til R9T1. Can't use pactmaker-based vampiric touch until R10T1.
Caizarlu's Raven: 0.9. 

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off. Zombie (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T21:* Steingott continues to put some distance between himself and the  advancing mob. He tries to pull matter from the earth plane, but he only  manages to pull up a loud, wet, burp.

*R10T18:* Patient Brown is seen by Al, moving up to the door, but will not cross his "master" and has little where else to go to get to the warm fleshy people.

*R10T9:* The big bat creature dips down past patient brown and the others. Alvor manages to strike it for *10* but it still closes. The oversized flying rodent manages to bite down at Al's chest for *11*.

*R10T8:* Alvor, what do you do?

Granite on deck, Zada in the hole, Norton delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26. BLIND!!! PRONE!!!
Draegra: 25. Green is ST. Morningstar on ground in building; dagger in hand. NAUSEATED til R11T4.5.
Steingott: 21. NAUSEATED til R11T21!!!
Norton: 20. DELAYING!!!
Zombie (Brown): 18. (3:22). 
Destroyer McGee: 15. DELAYING!!!
CZ's Dire Bat: 9. ARMIGER'S MARK!!!
Alvor: 8. AOOs used: 0.
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ and _Valiant Keeper's Stance_. Allies don't provoke AOOs from movement where he has reach.
Granite: 7.1. NAUSEATED til R12T7!!!
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. 
*  Adept Analysis: +2 attk/ dmg vs. undead for remainder of battle.
Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!
Zombie (Purple) 3. (3:22). ARMIGER'S MARK!!!
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (7:22). 
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Displacement_ til R6T1.  _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. _Stinking cloud_ til R9T1. Can't use pactmaker-based vampiric touch until R10T1.
Caizarlu's Raven: 0.9. 

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off. Zombie (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T8:* *"I can't keep this up much longer!"*  Al barks over his shoulder, a hint of panic in his voice.  With blood  dripping from his armor and staining the wood at his feet, he strikes  desperately at the massive bat with his shield, but despair is counted with a miss.

*R10T7.1:* Granite is still hacking up at Zada's feet.  :Small Frown: 

*R10T7:* Zada, what do you do?

Enemies on deck and in the hole, Norton delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26. BLIND!!! PRONE!!!
Draegra: 25. Green is ST. Morningstar on ground in building; dagger in hand. NAUSEATED til R11T4.5.
Steingott: 21. NAUSEATED til R11T21!!!
Norton: 20. DELAYING!!!
Zombie (Brown): 18. (3:22). 
Destroyer McGee: 15. DELAYING!!!
CZ's Dire Bat: 9. ARMIGER'S MARK!!!
Alvor: 8. Defensive Stance.
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ (threaten those entering and leaving) and _Stance of the Defending Shell_.
Granite: 7.1. NAUSEATED til R12T7!!!
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. 
*  Adept Analysis: +2 attk/ dmg vs. undead for remainder of battle.
Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!
Zombie (Purple) 3. (3:22). ARMIGER'S MARK!!!
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (7:22). 
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Displacement_ til R6T1.  _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. _Stinking cloud_ til R9T1. Can't use pactmaker-based vampiric touch until R10T1.
Caizarlu's Raven: 0.9. 

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off. Zombie (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T7:* They know it is only a limited one-shot balm, but as bad as Alvor looks trying to hold the breech he needs it. Zada touches Alvor and energies flow into him for *8* *healing*. 

*R10T3-0.9:* Purple swings at Alvor, but Alvor gives a distracting shout and Purple misses. Yellow swings and misses. The creepy caster concentrates carefully, and sends three bolts of arcane energy to slam into Alvor for a total of *8 force*.

*End Round 10, Begin Round 11 ...

R11T26:* Martin, you are blind and prone, and there is little for you to do. You delay ...

*R11T25:* Draegra is still nauseated.

*R11T21:* Steingott, you finally get over your nausea. What do you do?

Brown on deck, Large bat-creature in the hole, Martin/ Norton delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26. BLIND!!! PRONE!!! DELAYING!!!
Draegra: 25. Green is ST. Morningstar on ground in building; dagger in hand. NAUSEATED til R11T4.5.
Steingott: 21. 
Norton: 20. DELAYING!!!
Zombie (Brown): 18. (3:22). 
Destroyer McGee: 15. DELAYING!!!
CZ's Dire Bat: 9. ARMIGER'S MARK!!!
Alvor: 8. Defensive Stance.
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ (threaten those entering and leaving) and _Stance of the Defending Shell_.
Granite: 7.1. NAUSEATED til R12T7!!!
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. 
*  Adept Analysis: +2 attk/ dmg vs. undead for remainder of battle.
Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!
Zombie (Purple) 3. (3:22). ARMIGER'S MARK!!!
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (7:22). 
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Displacement_ til R6T1.  _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. 
Caizarlu's Raven: 0.9. 

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off. Zombie (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T21:* The nausea seems to pass! Steingott watches the doorway and keeps his  hands at the ready to hurl a chunk of earth at the the first sign of an  enemy walking through the door. 

*R11T18:* The bat-creature bites at Martin.

*R11T8:* Al, you are currently in a defensive stance. Armiger's mark on bat-creature. In Piercing Thunder Style and Stance of the Defending Shell. What do you do?

Zada on deck, Purple in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26. BLIND!!! PRONE!!! DELAYING!!!
Draegra: 25. Green is ST. Morningstar on ground in building; dagger in hand. NAUSEATED til R11T4.5.
Steingott: 21. READIED to shoot KB at first enemy to cross doorway threshold ... and he will miss!!!
Norton: 20. DELAYING!!!
Zombie (Brown): 18. (3:22). DELAYING!!!
Destroyer McGee: 15. DELAYING!!!
CZ's Dire Bat: 9. ARMIGER'S MARK!!!
Alvor: 8. Defensive Stance.
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ (threaten those entering and leaving) and _Stance of the Defending Shell_.
Granite: 7.1. NAUSEATED til R12T7!!!
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. 
*  Adept Analysis: +2 attk/ dmg vs. undead for remainder of battle.
Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!
Zombie (Purple) 3. (3:22). ARMIGER'S MARK!!!
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (7:22). 
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Displacement_ til R6T1.  _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. 
Caizarlu's Raven: 0.9. 

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off. Zombie (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T8:* Al makes another attempt to smash the bat with his shield, though his focus remains on his own protection.  He hits it, grazing it, really, for *4*.

In the moments between the enemies' attacks and his own, he attempts to direct those behind him.  *"Check the windows!  You may be able to climb through and flank them.  Hells, grab Martin's bow if you need to."* 

*R11T7:* Zada, what do you do?

Enemies on deck and in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26. BLIND!!! PRONE!!! DELAYING!!!
Draegra: 25. Green is ST. Morningstar on ground in building; dagger in hand. NAUSEATED til R11T4.5.
Steingott: 21. READIED to shoot KB at first enemy to cross doorway threshold ... and he will miss!!!
Norton: 20. DELAYING!!!
Zombie (Brown): 18. (3:22). DELAYING!!!
Destroyer McGee: 15. DELAYING!!!
CZ's Dire Bat: 9. ARMIGER'S MARK!!!
Alvor: 8. Defensive Stance.
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ (threaten those entering and leaving) and _Stance of the Defending Shell_.
Granite: 7.1. NAUSEATED til R12T7!!!
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. 
*  Adept Analysis: +2 attk/ dmg vs. undead for remainder of battle.
Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!
Zombie (Purple) 3. (3:22). ARMIGER'S MARK!!!
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (7:22). 
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Displacement_ til R6T1.  _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. 
Caizarlu's Raven: 0.9. 

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off. Zombie (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T7:* Zada makes a decision, helping Martin to his feet. They would just hope  that Alvor could hold the line long enough to get Martin to safety. *"Martin, I'm picking you up, don't resist"*, they said.

*R11T6:* Norton moves back into the fray, moving up to the other side of Martin. *"I'll help too."* He helps Zada with getting Martin up and then helps with moving the fallen ally.

Draegra's nausea ends.

*R11T3-0.9:* Purple swings wildly. Yellow misses. The spellcaster looks at Alvor, seemingly drawing him in.

Alvor, roll a Will save ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26. BLIND!!! PRONE!!! DELAYING!!!
Draegra: 25. Green is ST. Morningstar on ground in building; dagger in hand. 
Steingott: 21. READIED to shoot KB at first enemy to cross doorway threshold ... and he will miss!!!
Zombie (Brown): 18. (3:22). DELAYING!!!
Destroyer McGee: 15. DELAYING!!!
CZ's Dire Bat: 9. ARMIGER'S MARK!!!
Alvor: 8. Defensive Stance.
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ (threaten those entering and leaving) and _Stance of the Defending Shell_.
Granite: 7.1. NAUSEATED til R12T7!!!
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. 
*  Adept Analysis: +2 attk/ dmg vs. undead for remainder of battle.
Norton: 6. READIED to move with Martin.
Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!
Zombie (Purple) 3. (3:22). ARMIGER'S MARK!!!
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (7:22). 
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Displacement_ til R6T1.  _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. 
Caizarlu's Raven: 0.9. 

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off. Zombie (1).

----------


## lostsole31

Alvor's mind is as grizzled and tough as his body, though, and he ignores the effect.

*End Round 11, Begin Round 12 ...

R12T25:* Now that Draegra is no longer nauseated, the battle just took a major turn for the heroes' favor. He drops his dagger and casts a spell and touches Alvor, giving him *5 healing*. Not a lot for a first effort, but he has a lot more. 

*R12T21:* Steingott, your readied action did not go off. What do you do?

Bat-creature on deck, Alvor in the hole, Martin delaying, Norton readied for Martin and Zada to move ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26. BLIND!!! PRONE!!! DELAYING!!!
Draegra: 25. Green is ST. Morningstar on ground in building; dagger dropped.
Steingott: 21. 
Zombie (Brown): 18. (3:22). DELAYING!!!
Destroyer McGee: 15. DELAYING!!!
CZ's Dire Bat: 9. ARMIGER'S MARK!!!
Alvor: 8. Defensive Stance.
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ (threaten those entering and leaving) and _Stance of the Defending Shell_.
Granite: 7.1. NAUSEATED til R12T7!!!
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. 
*  Adept Analysis: +2 attk/ dmg vs. undead for remainder of battle.
Norton: 6. READIED to move with Martin.
Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!
Zombie (Purple) 3. (3:22). ARMIGER'S MARK!!!
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (7:22). 
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Displacement_ til R6T1.  _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. 
Caizarlu's Raven: 0.9. 

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off. Zombie (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R12T21:* Steingott runs forward and begins climbing the stairs. Mud begins to ooze from  his pores as he hurls a chunk of earth at the attacker adjacent to  Alvor. This boulder looks different than the others, having a shape more  like a crude battering ram rather than a random chunk of earth. Even with such a difficult shot it completely pulverizes Patient Purple, who then turns to ash.

*R12T20:* But where one falls, another moves to take its place. Patient Brown moves forward and Alvor attacks with his ranseur, destroying Patient Brown in the process.

*R12T9:* The bat creature maintains its position and bites at Alvor.

*R12T8:* Alvor, you have an armiger's mark currently on the bat-creature. There is nobody at "normal height" just in front of you (the bat-creature would be just above the height of a man). What do you do?

Zada on deck and Norton, readied to move with Martin ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26. BLIND!!! PRONE!!! DELAYING!!!
Draegra: 25. Green is ST. Morningstar on ground in building; dagger dropped.
Steingott: 21. 
Destroyer McGee: 15. DELAYING!!!
CZ's Dire Bat: 9. ARMIGER'S MARK!!!
Alvor: 8. Defensive Stance.
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ (threaten those entering and leaving) and _Stance of the Defending Shell_.
Granite: 7.1. NAUSEATED til R12T7!!!
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. 
*  Adept Analysis: +2 attk/ dmg vs. undead for remainder of battle.
Norton: 6. READIED to move with Martin.
Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (7:22). 
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Displacement_ til R6T1.  _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. 
Caizarlu's Raven: 0.9. 

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off. Zombie (3).

----------


## lostsole31

*R12T8:* As the enemies' numbers dwindle, Al continues to hold the doorway,  slamming his shield at the monstrous bat and knocking it skittering back along the ceiling. Because he had to aim upwards, he hit it at an angle to send it NE of its position, rather than just E. The success mentally invigorates Alvor as he sees new tactical possibilities.

*R12T7:* Zada, it actually looks like Norton will be able to handle Martin, and Steingott had opened up a spot just inside the reception room if you want to go in (the big bat, again, was "above" height, not at height, but still got pushed back). What do you do?

Norton on deck, and he can just move with Martin as there should be no reason Martin would resist the aid (and was delaying) ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Martin: 26. BLIND!!! PRONE!!! DELAYING!!!
Draegra: 25. Green is ST. Morningstar on ground in building; dagger dropped.
Steingott: 21. 
Destroyer McGee: 15. DELAYING!!!
CZ's Dire Bat: 9. ARMIGER'S MARK!!!
Alvor: 8. Defensive Stance.
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ (threaten those entering and leaving) and _Stance of the Defending Shell_.
Granite: 7.1. NAUSEATED til R12T7!!!
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. 
*  Adept Analysis: +2 attk/ dmg vs. undead for remainder of battle.
Norton: 6. READIED to move with Martin.
Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (7:22). 
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Displacement_ til R6T1.  _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. 
Caizarlu's Raven: 0.9. 

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off. Zombie (3).

----------


## lostsole31

*R12T7:* Zada nods and lets Norton handle getting Martin to safety. Through a  bit of strain, Zada touches Draega's shoulder, passing their aegis on to  their samsaran ally before stabbing their mindblade over his shoulder  at their foe. The mindblade shatters the intervening window right into Patient Yellow, destroying her and leaving a scorch mark on the floor and wall. Meanwhile, Granite is finally no longer nauseous.

*R12T6-5:* Norton guides Martin down the steps to the area below. Destroyer McGee hops down with Norton.

*R12T1-0.9:* The spellcaster concentrates and does as his name suggests. Billowing out from him and engulfing the reception room and the area outside, even freely moving out the now shattered window, is a deep, thick fog. Without the ability to see beyond 5' the caster appears in front of Alvor without him getting an AOO. The raven flies out and past its master to attack Alvor. The veteran tries to shield bash the thing, and thinks he should have easily hit it, but his attack is noped by the fog! The raven nips at Alvor but is held off.

*End Round 12, Begin Round 13 ...

R13T25:* Draegra doesn't even try to go through a 2' x 2' window. He takes out a wand touches Alvor for *9 healing*.

*R13T21:* Steingott, now you are in a fog again! At least this one doesn't make you wretch, though there is an odd smell of death that accompanies it. What do you do?

Bat creature on deck, Alvor in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Draegra: 25. Green is ST. Morningstar on ground in building; dagger dropped. Holding _wand of CLW_.
Steingott: 21. 
CZ's Dire Bat: 9. ARMIGER'S MARK!!!
Alvor: 8. Defensive Stance.
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ (threaten those entering and leaving) and _Stance of the Defending Shell_.
Granite: 7.1. DELAYING!!!
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. 
*  Adept Analysis: +2 attk/ dmg vs. undead for remainder of battle.
Norton: 6. 
Destroyer McGee: 6.9.
Martin: 5. BLIND!!! 
Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Displacement_ til R6T1.  _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. 
Caizarlu's Raven: 0.9. 

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off. Zombie (4).

----------


## lostsole31

*R13T21:* *"Aww, C'MON! Martin! Wall in front!"*  Steingott shouts. He makes his way down the stairs just past Norton. He  raises his hands palms up into the air and a thin earthen wall rises to  Martin's south.

*R13T9:* The bat-creature appears in front of Draegra, and is in Alvor's LOS, but the creature goes for Draegra, missing.

*R13T8:* Alvor, you were last in defensive stance. What do you do?

Zada on deck, Norton in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Draegra: 25. Green is ST. Morningstar on ground in building; dagger dropped. Holding _wand of CLW_.
Steingott: 21. 
CZ's Dire Bat: 9. ARMIGER'S MARK!!!
Alvor: 8. Defensive Stance.
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ (threaten those entering and leaving) and _Stance of the Defending Shell_.
Granite: 7.1. DELAYING!!!
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. 
*  Adept Analysis: +2 attk/ dmg vs. undead for remainder of battle.
Norton: 6. 
Destroyer McGee: 6.9.
Martin: 5. BLIND!!! 
Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. 
Caizarlu's Raven: 0.9. 

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off. Zombie (4).

----------


## lostsole31

*R13T8:* Al growls in frustration as he is once again surrounded by fog.  As much  he'd like to eliminate the fog's conjurer, the fact that he's seeing  duplicates of the robed arcanist has him thinking twice about how  effective his attacks will be.

*"Draegra, be ready!"* he says as he swings his shield toward the bat, hoping to create an opening for the samsaran to strike it as well. He clonks the bat for *5*. The bat flaps and turns to Alvor before then being struck by a hard, gauntleted fist by Draegra for *11*.

*R13T7:* Zada, what do you do?

Norton on deck, Martin in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Draegra: 25. Green is ST. Morningstar on ground in building; dagger dropped. Holding _wand of CLW_.
Steingott: 21. 
CZ's Dire Bat: 9. ARMIGER'S MARK!!!
Alvor: 8. 
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ (threaten those entering and leaving) and _Stance of the Defending Shell_.
Granite: 7.1. DELAYING!!!
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. 
*  Adept Analysis: +2 attk/ dmg vs. undead for remainder of battle.
Norton: 6. 
Destroyer McGee: 6.9.
Martin: 5. BLIND!!! 
Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. 
Caizarlu's Raven: 0.9. 

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off. Zombie (4).

----------


## lostsole31

*R13T7:* Without a visible target, Zada instead focused their efforts on healing  the frontliners, putting a hand on Draega's shoulder to channel positive  energy into him for *7 healing*, and it doesn't even look like he's wounded anymore now. 

*R13T6-5:* Norton guides Martin farther off, then interposes himself between Martin and the asylum should anything come out that far to greet them.

*R13T1-0.9:* The caster carefully concentrates on a spell and then just misses touching Alvor's upper left arm ... the caster's obscurement spell working against him. Meanwhile, the raven flapping around Alvor bites him for *1 NL*.

*End Round 13, Begin Round 14 ...

R14T25:* Draegra touches Alvor with the wand for *6 healing (and 1 NL)*.

*R14T21:* Steingott, what do you do?

Bat creature on deck, Alvor in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Draegra: 25. Green is ST. Morningstar on ground in building; dagger dropped. Holding _wand of CLW_. 1 STR damage.
Steingott: 21. 
CZ's Dire Bat: 9. ARMIGER'S MARK!!!
Alvor: 8. 
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ (threaten those entering and leaving) and _Stance of the Defending Shell_.
Granite: 7.1. DELAYING!!!
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. 
*  Adept Analysis: +2 attk/ dmg vs. undead for remainder of battle.
Norton: 6. 
Destroyer McGee: 5.9.
Martin: 5. BLIND!!! 
Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. _Chill touch_ (5 touches remain).
Caizarlu's Raven: 0.9. 

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off. Zombie (4).

----------


## lostsole31

*R14T21:* Figuring none of the enemies will be moving outside as to not expose  themselves. Steingott steps back into the fray at the Sanitarium's  entrance. He grunts up the stairs, and still not seeing Alvor or the raven, he continues until he does.

*R14T9:* The bat creature attacks Draegra, skimming off of his armor.

*R14T8:* Alvor, what do you do?

Zada on deck, Norton in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Draegra: 25. Green is ST. Morningstar on ground in building; dagger dropped. Holding _wand of CLW_. 1 STR damage.
Steingott: 21. 
CZ's Dire Bat: 9. ARMIGER'S MARK!!!
Alvor: 8. 
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ (threaten those entering and leaving) and _Stance of the Defending Shell_.
Granite: 7.1. DELAYING!!!
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. 
*  Adept Analysis: +2 attk/ dmg vs. undead for remainder of battle.
Norton: 6. 
Destroyer McGee: 5.9.
Martin: 5. BLIND!!! 
Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. _Chill touch_ (5 touches remain).
Caizarlu's Raven: 0.9. 

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off. Zombie (4).

----------


## lostsole31

*R14T8:* Al continues to attack the large bat more aggressively now than he has  in the past, though that aggression has him mising handily.  He's not yet willing to vacate his position in the  doorway, but with the enemies now outnumbered, and with Draegra's magic  knitting shut the worst of his wounds, he is less averse to risk than he  was moments before. 

*R14T7:* Zada, what do you do?

Norton on deck, Martin in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Draegra: 25. Green is ST. Morningstar on ground in building; dagger dropped. Holding _wand of CLW_. 1 STR damage.
Steingott: 21. 
CZ's Dire Bat: 9. ARMIGER'S MARK!!!
Alvor: 8. RS.
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ (threaten those entering and leaving) and _Stance of the Defending Shell_.
Granite: 7.1. DELAYING!!!
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. 
*  Adept Analysis: +2 attk/ dmg vs. undead for remainder of battle.
Norton: 6. 
Destroyer McGee: 5.9.
Martin: 5. BLIND!!! 
Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. _Chill touch_ (5 touches remain).
Caizarlu's Raven: 0.9. 

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off. Zombie (4).

----------


## lostsole31

*R14T7:* Zada's getting annoyed by the whole cloud cover business and a battle much longer than it needed to be. She calls on her ancestors and the spirits to help destroy her enemies, starting with that damned raven. A trident of pure force appears and stabs at the raven, who ducks quickly out of the way.

*R14T6:* Norton, do you do anything or delay?

Martin on deck, Spellcaster in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Draegra: 25. Green is ST. Morningstar on ground in building; dagger dropped. Holding _wand of CLW_. 1 STR damage.
Steingott: 21. 
CZ's Dire Bat: 9. ARMIGER'S MARK!!!
Alvor: 8. RS.
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ (threaten those entering and leaving) and _Stance of the Defending Shell_.
Granite: 7.1. DELAYING!!!
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. _Spiritual weapon_ til R18T7, attacking raven.
*  Adept Analysis: +2 attk/ dmg vs. undead for remainder of battle.
Norton: 6. 
Destroyer McGee: 5.9.
Martin: 5. BLIND!!! 
Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. _Chill touch_ (5 touches remain).
Caizarlu's Raven: 0.9. 

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off. Zombie (4).

----------


## lostsole31

*R14T6-5:* Norton will remain with Martin, readying his weapon as he keeps watch in  order to make sure nothing comes after his comrade while the others. Martin delays, not having the ability to do much of anything.

*R14T1-0.9:* The spellcaster ALMOST crits Alvor in the shoulder ... but is noped by his own spell! The raven attacks Alvor and misses.

*End Round 14, Begin Round 15 ...

R15T25:* Draegra tags Alvor with another CLW from his wand for *3*.

*R15T21:* Steingott, what do you do?

Bat creature on deck, Alvor in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Draegra: 25. Green is ST. Morningstar on ground in building; dagger dropped. Holding _wand of CLW_. 1 STR damage.
Steingott: 21. 
CZ's Dire Bat: 9. ARMIGER'S MARK!!!
Alvor: 8. RS.
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ (threaten those entering and leaving) and _Stance of the Defending Shell_.
Granite: 7.1. DELAYING!!!
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. _Spiritual weapon_ til R18T7, attacking raven.
*  Adept Analysis: +2 attk/ dmg vs. undead for remainder of battle.
Norton: 6. READY action to attack a hostile that might come after himself or Martin.
Destroyer McGee: 5.9.
Martin: 5. BLIND!!! DELAYING!!!
Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. _Chill touch_ (5 touches remain).
Caizarlu's Raven: 0.9. 

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off. Zombie (4).

----------


## lostsole31

*R15T21:* Rock covers Steingott's fists and he throws a couple punches around  Alvor, trying to take out the strange raven before it can blind another  teammate. His first strike smashes the raven for *16*, and the second completely pulverizes it! The mess of the raven is on the deck, but it is not a large enough body to cause terrain difficulty. 

The trident of force that Zada had cast now seems to hang limply in the air, its target having been killed.

*R15T9:* The bat creature lands on the ground and bites at Draegra.

*R15T8:* Alvor, what do you do?

Zada on deck, Spellcaster in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Draegra: 25. Green is ST. Morningstar on ground in building; dagger dropped. Holding _wand of CLW_. 1 STR damage.
Steingott: 21. 
CZ's Dire Bat: 9. 
Alvor: 8. RS.
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ (threaten those entering and leaving) and _Stance of the Defending Shell_.
Granite: 7.1. DELAYING!!!
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. _Spiritual weapon_ til R18T7, attacking raven.
*  Adept Analysis: +2 attk/ dmg vs. undead for remainder of battle.
Norton: 6. READY action to attack a hostile that might come after himself or Martin.
Destroyer McGee: 5.9.
Martin: 5. BLIND!!! DELAYING!!!
Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. _Chill touch_ (5 touches remain).

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off. Zombie (4). Raven familiar.

----------


## lostsole31

*R15T8:* Al tries to set up his tactical flanker, but he doesn't get the feeling that he normally gets that it is successful. He continues to strike at the large bat, hoping to clear a pathway for his companions to get in behind the robed spellcaster, but attacking around the corner confounds him as he hits ineffectually off the creaure, its natural armor protecting it.

*R15T7:* Zada can't see either enemy, so her summoned force-trident simply hangs in the air by Alvor, waiting for her direction once she spots a hostile. She shrugs and delays ...

*R15T6:* Norton, your readied action did not go off. What do you do?

Enemy spellcaster on deck, Draegra in the hole, Zada/ Martin delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Draegra: 25. Green is ST. Morningstar on ground in building; dagger dropped. Holding _wand of CLW_. 1 STR damage.
Steingott: 21. 
CZ's Dire Bat: 9. 
Alvor: 8. RS.
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ (threaten those entering and leaving) and _Stance of the Defending Shell_.
Granite: 7.1. DELAYING!!!
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. _Spiritual weapon_ til R18T7. DELAYING!!!
*  Adept Analysis: +2 attk/ dmg vs. undead for remainder of battle.
Norton: 6. READY action to attack a hostile that might come after himself or Martin.
Destroyer McGee: 5.9.
Martin: 5. BLIND!!! DELAYING!!!
Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. _Chill touch_ (5 touches remain).

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off. Zombie (4). Raven familiar.

----------


## lostsole31

*R15T6:* Norton will look over at Martin. *"I don't believe they'll come out after you, so I'm going to join the others. Be careful and yell if something happens."* With that, Norton starts back toward the cloud, but stops just shy of it, waiting for the right moment to dive in. 

*R15T1:*  The spellcaster speaks strange words, and luminous sigils come out of his mouth as if to punctuate it. The luminous sigils grow and wraps around Alvor, threatening to constrain him, but he easily shrugs off the strange effect.

*End Round 15, Begin Round 16 ...

R16T25:* Draegra is really upset with this bat creature. He studies its form as best as he can in the fog, and then reaches out with his fist to just tag the bat with a gauntleted fist for *11*, finally dropping it! Draegra then backpedals out of the cloud. He looks to Norton...*Spoiler: Thassilonian*
Show

_"Dire bat is finally down. Just the spellcaster now."_

*R16T21:* Steingott, what do you do?

Alvor on deck, Zada in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Draegra: 25. Morningstar on ground in building; dagger dropped. Holding _wand of CLW_. 1 STR damage. ST is dire bat.
Steingott: 21. 
 CZ's Dire Bat: 9. DYING!!!
Alvor: 8. RS.
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ (threaten those entering and leaving) and _Stance of the Defending Shell_.
Granite: 7.1. DELAYING!!!
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. _Spiritual weapon_ til R18T7. DELAYING!!!
*  Adept Analysis: +2 attk/ dmg vs. undead for remainder of battle.
Norton: 6. 
Destroyer McGee: 5.9.
Martin: 5. BLIND!!! DELAYING!!!
Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. _Chill touch_ (5 touches remain).
*  Xalen d'Marek's Major Ability not available again until R20T1.

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off. Zombie (4). Raven familiar.

----------


## lostsole31

*R16T21:* *"Might be best to draw him out!"*Steingott steps back a bit, and hurls a chunk of earth towards the area he'd seen Alvor attacking, but he hears distant stone on wood.

*R16T8:* Alvor, at least. It is just the caster now. What do you do?

Norton on deck, Spellcaster in the hole, Zada/ Martin delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Draegra: 25. Morningstar on ground in building; dagger dropped. Holding _wand of CLW_. 1 STR damage. ST is dire bat.
Steingott: 21. 
 CZ's Dire Bat: 9. DYING!!!
Alvor: 8. RS.
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ (threaten those entering and leaving) and _Stance of the Defending Shell_.
Granite: 7.1. DELAYING!!!
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. _Spiritual weapon_ til R18T7. DELAYING!!!
Norton: 6. 
Destroyer McGee: 5.9.
Martin: 5. BLIND!!! DELAYING!!!
Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. _Chill touch_ (5 touches remain).
*  Xalen d'Marek's Major Ability not available again until R20T1.

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off. Zombie (4). Raven familiar.

----------


## lostsole31

*R16T8:* Al crouches low and with a grunt of effort attempts to leap clear over the robed spellcaster. The upper lintel of the doorway would be a problem, but not for someone like Al who is a brilliant mathematician as well. He leaps, but spins his body to use his polearm as a means of providing upward thrust like a pole vaulter while his upturned body kicks off the inside portion of the lintel to then flip to the far wall which he kicks off of again and finally lands on the other side of the old man. *"This fight's over, old man!  Are you really gonna make us put you down?  Drop the blade and surrender."*

He keeps his shield raised and at the ready but does not immediately attack. 

*"Ha! Never!"* he says as Al then sends a shield his way, though it is deflected by some type of field.

*R16T7-6.9:* Zada comes out of delay to step into where Alvor was a second ago, they direct the spiritual trident to attack the old man, which impacts - force to force - against hard magical protection. They quickly shift the protagonist from Archamge to Guardian, their dependable, telescoping mindblade appearing in hands. With a determined thrust they hit the old man in the upper left arm for *15*.

Their rat quickly scurries behind them.

*R16T6:* Norton, what do you do?

Spellcaster on deck, Draegra in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Draegra: 25. Morningstar on ground in building; dagger dropped. Holding _wand of CLW_. 1 STR damage. ST is dire bat.
Steingott: 21. 
 CZ's Dire Bat: 9. DYING!!!
Alvor: 8. RS.
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ (threaten those entering and leaving) and _Stance of the Defending Shell_.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. _Spiritual weapon_ til R18T7. 
Granite: 6.9
Norton: 6. 
Destroyer McGee: 5.9.
Martin: 5. BLIND!!! DELAYING!!!
Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. _Chill touch_ (5 touches remain).
*  Xalen d'Marek's Major Ability not available again until R20T1.

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off. Zombie (4). Raven familiar.

----------


## lostsole31

*R16T6:* Norton sighs. *"I swear, whoever made these fog spells..."* He says to nobody in particular, before he dives into the cloud in an attempt to help join the combat. He passes Steingott and gets next to Zada while taking out his rapier, and realizes he CAN just see an old spellcaster in creepy robes, though it requires Norton to attack across the side of a doorway. Norton lunges, overextending, and the old man tries to slash at him with a dagger.

*R16T1:* The old man reaches out with his creepy cold hands and touches Alvor on his right hand for 1, and Alvor calls on his skill to resist the numbing effect (_enduring shield_).

*End Round 16, Begin Round 17 ...

**R17T25:* Martin hears someone in armor coming up to him before Draegra's voice is heard casting a spell and Martin is touched with healing energy suffusing him for *8 healing*.

*R17T21:* Steingott, what do you do?

Alvor on deck, Zada in the hole ..

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Draegra: 25. Morningstar on ground in building; dagger dropped. Holding _wand of CLW_. 1 STR damage. 
Steingott: 21. 
 CZ's Dire Bat: 9. DYING!!!
Alvor: 8. RS.
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ (threaten those entering and leaving) and _Stance of the Defending Shell_.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. _Spiritual weapon_ til R18T7. 
Granite: 6.9
Norton: 6. 
Destroyer McGee: 5.9. DELAYING!!!
Martin: 5. BLIND!!! DELAYING!!!
Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. _Chill touch_ (5 touches remain).
*  Xalen d'Marek's Major Ability not available again until R20T1.

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off. Zombie (4). Raven familiar.

----------


## lostsole31

*R17T21:* Steingott stays put as to not clog the doorway. *"We can do this all day! Bring him to us!"*

Steingott flings another chunk of earthen material where he *thinks* the  caster is, relative to where Alvor was originally standing. Alvor, the cloud furrows and swirls as you duck out of the way of flying rock.

*R17T8:* Alvor, what do you do?

Zada on deck, Granite in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Draegra: 25. Morningstar on ground in building; dagger dropped. Holding _wand of CLW_. 1 STR damage. 
Steingott: 21. 
 CZ's Dire Bat: 9. DYING!!!
Alvor: 8. RS.
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ (threaten those entering and leaving) and _Stance of the Defending Shell_.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. _Spiritual weapon_ til R18T7. 
Granite: 6.9
Norton: 6. 
Destroyer McGee: 5.9. DELAYING!!!
Martin: 5. BLIND!!! DELAYING!!!
Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. _Chill touch_ (5 touches remain).
*  Xalen d'Marek's Major Ability not available again until R20T1.

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off. Zombie (4). Raven familiar.

----------


## lostsole31

*R17T8:* Al growls in frustration before calling out, *"It's not an angry goat, Steingott, it's an evil wizard -- and he can hear you!"*

In keeping at least with the spirit of the dwarf's suggestion, Al leans  into his shield and attempts to force the spellcaster out onto the  veranda.  He pushes the spellcaster easily, almost like a rag doll, but he doesn't move far at all before an obstacle on the other side is there that Alvor fails to also push aside. In fact, the obstacle speaks angrily...

*R17T7:* *"What in the Cinderplains are you doing, Alvor?!?"* calls Zada unseen (to Alvor) from the other side of the spellcaster. Her force-trident attacks weakly, not even getting rid of an image. She swings wildly with her mindblade, still trying to get her balance from nearly being bowled over.

*R17T6:* Norton, what do you do? You can see/ attack the spellcaster, but through an open window that is 2' x 2' square.

Spellcaster on deck, Draegra in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Draegra: 25. Morningstar on ground in building; dagger dropped. Holding _wand of CLW_. 1 STR damage. 
Steingott: 21. 
 CZ's Dire Bat: 9. DYING!!!
Alvor: 8. RS.
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ (threaten those entering and leaving) and _Stance of the Defending Shell_.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. _Spiritual weapon_ til R18T7. 
Granite: 6.9. DELAYING!!!
Norton: 6. 
Destroyer McGee: 5.9. DELAYING!!!
Martin: 5. BLIND!!! DELAYING!!!
Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. _Chill touch_ (5 touches remain).
*  Xalen d'Marek's Major Ability not available again until R20T1.

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off. Zombie (4). Raven familiar.

----------


## lostsole31

*R17T6:*  Norton takes a moment to cast a spell, and with a deft action that seems  supernaturally accurate, strikes through the window with his rapier at  the spellcaster. Despite all of the man's images, the spell works anyway in unerringly hitting the man in his left shoulder for *13*.

*R17T1:* The old man touches Alvor on the chest for *2 negative energy*. Though Alvor puts up a good fight, this man's necromantic magic is particularly strong, and Alvor takes another *1 STR damage*.

*End Round 17, Begin Round 18 ...

R18T25:* Draegra casts a spell onto Martin for another *13 healing*.

*R18T21:* Steingott, what do you do?

Alvor on deck, Zada in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Draegra: 25. Morningstar on ground in building; dagger dropped. Holding _wand of CLW_. 1 STR damage. 
Steingott: 21. 
 CZ's Dire Bat: 9. DYING!!!
Alvor: 8. RS.
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ (threaten those entering and leaving) and _Stance of the Defending Shell_.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. _Spiritual weapon_ til R18T7. 
Granite: 6.9. DELAYING!!!
Norton: 6. 
Destroyer McGee: 5.9. DELAYING!!!
Martin: 5. BLIND!!! DELAYING!!!
Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. _Chill touch_ (5 touches remain).
*  Xalen d'Marek's Major Ability not available again until R20T1.

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off. Zombie (4). Raven familiar.

----------


## lostsole31

*R18T21:* Steingott growls in frustration, walks to the window nearest to him, and sends a chunk of earth through it. He blows the weak shutters off their hinges, fully clearing the 2' x 2' window.

*R18T8:* Alvor, what do you do?

Zada on deck, Norton in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Draegra: 25. Morningstar on ground in building; dagger dropped. Holding _wand of CLW_. 1 STR damage. 
Steingott: 21. 
Alvor: 8. RS.
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ (threaten those entering and leaving) and _Stance of the Defending Shell_.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. _Spiritual weapon_ til R18T7. 
Granite: 6.9. DELAYING!!!
Norton: 6. 
Destroyer McGee: 5.9. DELAYING!!!
Martin: 5. BLIND!!! DELAYING!!!
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. _Chill touch_ (5 touches remain).
*  Xalen d'Marek's Major Ability not available again until R20T1.

OOC
 CZ's Dire Bat: 9. STABLE!!!
Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off. Zombie (4). Raven familiar.

----------


## lostsole31

*R18T8:* Alvor knows he needs to get more weapons involved to surround the old man. He tries something unconventional. He reaches out past the old man with his shield arm .... his arm exposed! The old man actually nicks Al with the dagger for *1*. Then, Al drags the old man 5' back with him! He calls out, *"Zada, move forward to continue the flank! Norton, come in and around to surround him. Mind the desk."*

*R18T7-6.9:* Zada's spiritual trident winks out of view, but she steps into where the old man was before, and sees him again as Al predicted. She attacks with her mindblade, but is noped by the fog. Granite follows her in.

*R18T6:* Norton, there has been a change in the battle, and if you do as Al said, you would need to move in and atop the dying bat-creature (20' worth of movement). What do you do?

Old man on deck, Draegra in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Draegra: 25. Morningstar on ground in building; dagger dropped. Holding _wand of CLW_. 1 STR damage. 
Steingott: 21. 
Alvor: 8. RS.
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ (threaten those entering and leaving) and _Stance of the Defending Shell_.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. 
Granite: 6.9. 
Norton: 6. 
Destroyer McGee: 5.9. DELAYING!!!
Martin: 5. BLIND!!! DELAYING!!!
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. _Chill touch_ (5 touches remain).
*  Xalen d'Marek's Major Ability not available again until R20T1.

OOC
 CZ's Dire Bat: 9. STABLE!!!
Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off. Zombie (4). Raven familiar.

----------


## lostsole31

*R18T6:* Norton will trust that his comrade isn't trying to hurt him, and follow  the directions he's given. He saw the old man as soon as he came through the door. Once he stands astride the bat-creature, he  gives another thrust at him with his rapier, stabbing the old man in the left hand for *13*.

*R18T1:* *"I am Caizarlu Zerren, peerless necromancer. I shall not be defeated by the likes of you ragamuffins,"* says the old man. With his non-glowing hand (right), he takes his recently wounded hand and reaches out to touch Alvor, but misses. Still, he now has a blue-glowing right hand, and a black-aura left hand that's bloody.

*End Round 18, Begin Round 19 ...

R19T25:* Draegra taps Martin with his wand for another *7 healing*.

*R19T21:* Steingott, what do you do?

Alvor on deck, Zada in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Draegra: 25. Morningstar on ground in building; dagger dropped. Holding _wand of CLW_. 1 STR damage. 
Steingott: 21. 
Alvor: 8. RS.
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ (threaten those entering and leaving) and _Stance of the Defending Shell_.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. 
Granite: 6.9. 
Norton: 6. 
Destroyer McGee: 5.9. DELAYING!!!
Martin: 5. BLIND!!! DELAYING!!!
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. _Chill touch_ (5 touches remain).
*  Xalen d'Marek's Major Ability not available again until R20T1.
*  Nai'lya's vamipiric touch on left hand, currently awaiting discharge.

OOC
 CZ's Dire Bat: 9. STABLE!!!
Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off. Zombie (4). Raven familiar.

----------


## lostsole31

*R19T21:* *"That...didn't go as planned."* Steingott tries to open the shutters manually, but there's not much he can  do. He then moves north to rejoin his associates and see if there's now  a clear way towards the caster. 

*R19T8:* Al successfully maneuvered the old man for him to get another ally in easier reach of him. Though the fact he dropped his dagger to have two different types of energy - one on each hand - is disturbing. Now, though, he needs to refresh himself for this partially new battlefield. He grits his teeth and gives into a totally defensive focus.

*R19T7:* Zada concentrates on a spell to try to give themself an edge against the spellcaster. They then turn into a genderfluid dwarf of similar look and proportions .... just dwarven ... and much more muscular!

*R19T6:* Norton, what do you do?

Caizarlu Zerren on deck, Draegra in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Draegra: 25. Morningstar on ground in building; dagger dropped. Holding _wand of CLW_. 1 STR damage. 
Steingott: 21. 
Alvor: 8. 
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ (threaten those entering and leaving) and _Stance of the Defending Shell_.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. _Alter self_ til R59T7.
Granite: 6.9. 
Norton: 6. 
Destroyer McGee: 5.9. DELAYING!!!
Martin: 5. BLIND!!! DELAYING!!!
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Mirror image_: 4 images.  _Mage armor_. _Chill touch_ (5 touches remain). Dagger dropped.
*  Xalen d'Marek's Major Ability not available again until R20T1.
*  Nai'lya's vamipiric touch on left hand, currently awaiting discharge.

OOC
 CZ's Dire Bat: 9. STABLE!!!
Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off. Zombie (4). Raven familiar.

----------


## lostsole31

*R19T6:* Norton decides to try to strike the caster down with a flurry of strikes and spellcasting. Despite the several images, Norton's blade still finds the man to stab him in the upper left thigh with a rapier for *13*. But in casting a cantrip, Norton didn't think to concentate carefully. Luckily, Alvor had already grabbed his attention with the drag and gets that spell cast harmlessly, though he only stabs a mirrored image for his trouble on the second shot.

*R19T1:* Caizarlu misses Alvor, and Al takes advantage of the follow-through to tap his shield against the man's forearm so that the dark-energied hand touches the man's cheek to do *21 (+1d6 bleed)*, but he also gains *21 THP*! Still, the old man shrieks in pain from that weird give-and-take.

*End Round 19, Begin Round 20 ...

R20T25:* Instead of a touch from the wand, Martin actually hears Draegra casting a spell, and Martin's shoulder is touched to give him *7 healing*.  There is like a firm couple mini-slaps to Martin's shoulder, as if to signal to him that Draegra is done pouring healing into him.

*R20T21:* Steingott, what do you do?

Al on deck, Zada in the hole ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Draegra: 25. Morningstar on ground in building; dagger dropped. Holding _wand of CLW_. 1 STR damage. 
Steingott: 21. 
Alvor: 8. 
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ (threaten those entering and leaving) and _Stance of the Defending Shell_.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. _Alter self_ til R59T7.
Granite: 6.9. 
Norton: 6. 
Destroyer McGee: 5.9. DELAYING!!!
Martin: 5. BLIND!!! Norton decides to try to strike the caster down with a flurry of strikes and spellcasting. 1d6 BLEED!!!
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Mirror image_: 3 images.  _Mage armor_. _Chill touch_ (5 touches remain). Dagger dropped.
*  Xalen d'Marek's Major Ability not available again until R20T1.
*  Nai'lya's vamipiric touch can't be used again til R23T1.

OOC
 CZ's Dire Bat: 9. STABLE!!!
Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off. Zombie (4). Raven familiar.

----------


## lostsole31

*R20T21:* Steingott, seeing the battle much changed, pushes through the fog and tries to duck out of the way of the blue-glowing hand old man. Though Steingott's acrobatics leave something to be desired, luckily the old man's reflexes are poor as he misses the dwarf. When he passed by, he hadn't seen anything but the open door into the larger room to the south, so Steingott lets loose with a pushing infusion, taxing his reserves as he does so. The man holds up his arms to protect himself, and one of his images is removed.

*R20T8:* Alvor, what do you do?

Zada on deck, Norton in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Draegra: 25. Morningstar on ground in building; dagger dropped. Holding _wand of CLW_. 1 STR damage. 
Steingott: 21. 
Alvor: 8. 
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ (threaten those entering and leaving) and _Stance of the Defending Shell_.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. _Alter self_ til R59T7.
Granite: 6.9. 
Norton: 6. 
Destroyer McGee: 5.9. DELAYING!!!
Martin: 5. BLIND!!! Norton decides to try to strike the caster down with a flurry of strikes and spellcasting. 1d6 BLEED!!!
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Mirror image_: 3 images.  _Mage armor_. _Chill touch_ (5 touches remain). Dagger dropped. AOO used.
*  Xalen d'Marek's Major Ability not available again until R20T1.
*  Nai'lya's vamipiric touch can't be used again til R23T1.

OOC
 CZ's Dire Bat: 9. STABLE!!!
Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off. Zombie (4). Raven familiar.

----------


## lostsole31

*R20T8:* With his allies moving to surround their remaining foe, Al drives the  edge of his shield at Caizarlu's knees, hoping to knock the old man off  balance and bring him the ground. Al braces against a counter attack, forgetting that the old man was focused on something else moving on the other side of the fog, and Alvor cleanly knocks the man off of his feet, despite illusions and clouds in the way. 

*R20T7:* With the old man on the ground, Zada throws her power into her strike, killing an image.

*R20T6:* Norton, what do you do?

Caizarlu Zerren on deck (literally), Draegra in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Draegra: 25. Morningstar on ground in building; dagger dropped. Holding _wand of CLW_. 1 STR damage. 
Steingott: 21. 
Alvor: 8. 
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ (threaten those entering and leaving) and _Stance of the Defending Shell_.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. _Alter self_ til R59T7. RS.
Granite: 6.9. 
Norton: 6. 
Destroyer McGee: 5.9. DELAYING!!!
Martin: 5. BLIND!!! 
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Mirror image_: 3 images.  _Mage armor_. _Chill touch_ (5 touches remain). Dagger dropped. AOO used. PRONE!!!
*  Xalen d'Marek's Major Ability not available again until R20T1.
*  Nai'lya's vamipiric touch can't be used again til R23T1.

OOC
 CZ's Dire Bat: 9. STABLE!!!
Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off. Zombie (4). Raven familiar.

----------


## lostsole31

*R20T6:* With the old man fallen and his attention elsewhere, Norton repeats his attacks, this time putting more strength into it, but getting noped by the mist (oh,nooooo!). The second attack destroys the last image.

*R20T1:* Caizarlu cackles at Norton's bad luck as two different spells foiled him, though the old man does realize he is not in a great place right now. He tries to concentrate on what seems to be a difficult spell, but it fails. In addition, by casting a spell, his _chill touch_ likewise goes away. He stays on the ground though.

*End Round 20, Begin Round 21 ...

R21T25:* Draegra delays ...

*R21T21:* Steingott, what do you do?

Alvor on deck, Zada in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Draegra: 25. Morningstar on ground in building; dagger dropped. Holding _wand of CLW_. 1 STR damage. DELAYING!!!
Steingott: 21. 
Alvor: 8. 
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ (threaten those entering and leaving) and _Stance of the Defending Shell_.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. _Alter self_ til R59T7. RS.
Granite: 6.9. 
Norton: 6. 
Destroyer McGee: 5.9. DELAYING!!!
Martin: 5. BLIND!!! 
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Mage armor_. Dagger dropped. PRONE!!!
*  Xalen d'Marek's Major Ability not available again until R20T1.
*  Nai'lya's vamipiric touch can't be used again til R23T1.

OOC
 CZ's Dire Bat: 9. STABLE!!!
Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off. Zombie (4). Raven familiar.

----------


## lostsole31

*R21T21:* Finally having a position on the caster, Steingott attempts a couple hits on the old man. The first is noped by the cloud, but the second is so clumsy that it leaves Steingott wide open (flat-footed)! 

*R21T8:* Alvor, what do you do? You saw Steingott's spectacular fail and currently vulnerable position.

Zada on deck, Norton in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Draegra: 25. Morningstar on ground in building; dagger dropped. Holding _wand of CLW_. 1 STR damage. DELAYING!!!
Steingott: 21. Flat-footed til next round!!!
Alvor: 8. 
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ (threaten those entering and leaving) and _Stance of the Defending Shell_.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. _Alter self_ til R59T7. RS.
Granite: 6.9. 
Norton: 6. 
Destroyer McGee: 5.9. DELAYING!!!
Martin: 5. BLIND!!! 
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Mage armor_. Dagger dropped. PRONE!!!
*  Xalen d'Marek's Major Ability not available again until R20T1.
*  Nai'lya's vamipiric touch can't be used again til R23T1.

OOC
 CZ's Dire Bat: 9. STABLE!!!
Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off. Zombie (4). Raven familiar.

----------


## lostsole31

*R21T8:* Hardly able to believe that the old man is still alive, Al mutters under  his breath as he attempts to land what he hopes will be a finishing  blow. He smashes the old man's left foot for *20*. It doesn't seem to affect the old man that much, though the old man is bloody as can be at this point. 

*R21T7:* Zada puts power behind her strike as well, hitting the old man in the neck with a soft crit for 24, practically stapling the man to the deck. He gurgles out weakly, wanly, his back arched sideways in pain before he expires.

*Combat Ends!*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Draegra: 25. Morningstar on ground in building; dagger dropped. Holding _wand of CLW_. 1 STR damage. DELAYING!!!
Steingott: 21. Flat-footed til next round!!!
Alvor: 8. RS.
* Fuse Styles: _Piercing Thunder Style_ (threaten those entering and leaving) and _Stance of the Defending Shell_.
Zada: 7. Mindblade manifested. _Alter self_ til R59T7. RS.
Granite: 6.9. 
Norton: 6. 
Destroyer McGee: 5.9. DELAYING!!!
Martin: 5. BLIND!!! 
Caizarlu Zerren: 1.   _Mage armor_. Dagger dropped. PRONE!!!
*  Xalen d'Marek's Major Ability not available again until R20T1.
*  Nai'lya's vamipiric touch can't be used again til R23T1.

OOC
 CZ's Dire Bat: 9. STABLE!!!
Gurnak (Blue): 5. (-2:18). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Gortus (orderly); he stabilized, but a vampiric touch-affect finished him off. Zombie (4). Raven familiar.

----------


## lostsole31

Steingott gathers energy to him, dirt flying in from all around and kicking up on the path before he sends it out to just miss the scarecrow (partial cover from tops of corn stalks).

Just in case, there is anything that is going to happen ...

*Round One ...

R1T26:* Norton, there is no combat or anything yet. I am merely using a clock because this _might_ be ghoul scarecrow. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 26.
Ghoul: 22.
Granite: 19.
Destroyer McGee: 18.
Talbert: 17.
Drevlar: 16.
Alvor: 13.
Steingott: 11.
CPL Varg: 11.
Draegra: 8.
Zada: 8.
Chargens: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T26:* Well, with no real reason to be aggressive, Norton simply waits, allowing others to lead the path forward.

*R1T22:* The scarecrow begins to move. It was hooked up on the post with bailing wire and it tears itself off and jumps down into the corn, now hidden from view.

*R1T19-18:* Both familiars are alert to danger (and delaying ...).

*R1T17-16:* Talbert and Drevlar both gives curses of fright when the scarecrow hops down.

*R1T13:* Alvor, what do you do? The scarecrow you see is where you last saw it, and it is hidden by cornrows now.

Norton delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 26.
Ghoul: 22.
Granite: 19.
Destroyer McGee: 18.
Talbert: 17.
Drevlar: 16.
Alvor: 13.
Steingott: 11.
CPL Varg: 11.
Draegra: 8.
Zada: 8.
Chargens: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T13:* Al isn't sure what to expect from an enemy made of straw, but widening  his footing and bracing his shield, he readies himself all the same.   Eyeing the tops of the cornstalks, he hopes to get some idea of where the  creature is headed based on any snow shaken loose by its movement.   Anything he notices he will share with the rest of the party. 

*R1T11:* Steingott, what do you do?

Norton delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 26. DELAYING!!!
Ghoul: 22.
Granite: 19.
Destroyer McGee: 18.
Talbert: 17.
Drevlar: 16.
Alvor: 13. Piercing Thunder Style and adopt the _vigilant keeper's stance_. READIED action to attack first enemy that enters a threatened square.
*  Immediate Action: The first of the following to occur:
** (a) If Al is attacked, he will use _oaken shield_ to increase his shield AC by 4.  
** (b) If one of the 4 guards is attacked, he will use _warning roar_ to attempt to negate the attack (27).
*  FA: Al will mark with Armiger's Mark up to 2 unmarked enemies that he damages with an AOO or a readied attack.
Steingott: 11.
CPL Varg: 10.
Draegra: 8.
Zada: 7.
Chargens: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T11:* Steingott sends another chunk of earthen material at the scarecrow's last known location. As  it speeds towards the scarecrow, it splits into a number of rocky  shards that snaps the pole that scarecrow previously was on, but there is no scarecrow there right now.

*R1T10:* Corporal Varg calls out, *"Hold steady, Guards of Sandpoint!"*

*R1T8:* Draegra, what do you do?

Norton delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 26. DELAYING!!!
Ghoul: 22.
Granite: 19.
Destroyer McGee: 18.
Talbert: 17. DELAYING!!!
Drevlar: 16. DELAYING!!!
Alvor: 13. Piercing Thunder Style and adopt the _vigilant keeper's stance_. READIED action to attack first enemy that enters a threatened square.
*  Immediate Action: The first of the following to occur:
** (a) If Al is attacked, he will use _oaken shield_ to increase his shield AC by 4.  
** (b) If one of the 4 guards is attacked, he will use _warning roar_ to attempt to negate the attack (27).
*  FA: Al will mark with Armiger's Mark up to 2 unmarked enemies that he damages with an AOO or a readied attack.
Steingott: 11.
CPL Varg: 10.
Draegra: 8.
Zada: 7.
Chargens: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T8:* Draegra mutters an ancient curse under her tongue as he starts speaking in ancient Thassilonian. *"Ostanete vo centarot na patekata, ispruete gi racete!*  he barks as he watches carefully, morningsstar raised and ready to attack anything leaping out of the corn.

*R1T7:* Zada, what do you do?

Chargens on deck, Scarecrow in the hole, Norton delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 26. DELAYING!!!
Ghoul: 22.
Granite: 19.
Destroyer McGee: 18.
Talbert: 17. DELAYING!!!
Drevlar: 16. DELAYING!!!
Alvor: 13. Piercing Thunder Style and adopt the _vigilant keeper's stance_. READIED action to attack first enemy that enters a threatened square.
*  Immediate Action: The first of the following to occur:
** (a) If Al is attacked, he will use _oaken shield_ to increase his shield AC by 4.  
** (b) If one of the 4 guards is attacked, he will use _warning roar_ to attempt to negate the attack (27).
*  FA: Al will mark with Armiger's Mark up to 2 unmarked enemies that he damages with an AOO or a readied attack.
Steingott: 11.
CPL Varg: 10.
Draegra: 8. READIED to attack anything leaping out of the corn (18 to hit, 4 dmg)!!!
Zada: 7.
Chargens: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T7.5:* Norton comes out of delay, drawing his weapon and prepare himself to attack the Scarecrow if it comes within range.

*R1T7:* Zada, what do you do?

Chargens on deck, Scarecrow in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ghoul: 22.
Granite: 19.
Destroyer McGee: 18.
Talbert: 17. DELAYING!!!
Drevlar: 16. DELAYING!!!
Alvor: 13. Piercing Thunder Style and adopt the _vigilant keeper's stance_. READIED action to attack first enemy that enters a threatened square.
*  Immediate Action: The first of the following to occur:
** (a) If Al is attacked, he will use _oaken shield_ to increase his shield AC by 4.  
** (b) If one of the 4 guards is attacked, he will use _warning roar_ to attempt to negate the attack (27).
*  FA: Al will mark with Armiger's Mark up to 2 unmarked enemies that he damages with an AOO or a readied attack.
Steingott: 11.
CPL Varg: 10.
Draegra: 8. READIED to attack anything leaping out of the corn (18 to hit, 4 dmg)!!!
Norton: 7.5. Rapier in hand. READIED to attack any hostile that comes w/in reach.
Zada: 7.
Chargens: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T7:* Zada changes their demeanor, their mind blade once again in their ranged form, readying themselves to strike if it comes to it. 

*R1T4:* Chargens delays ...

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T22:* Sounds of movement deep in the cornfield but nothing you can target.

*R2T13:* Alvor, your readied action did not go off. What do you do?

Steingott on deck, CPL Varg in the hole ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ghoul: 22.
Granite: 19. DELAYING!!!
Destroyer McGee: 18. DELAYING!!!
Talbert: 17. DELAYING!!!
Drevlar: 16. DELAYING!!!
Alvor: 13. Piercing Thunder Style and adopt the _vigilant keeper's stance_. READIED action to attack first enemy that enters a threatened square.
*  Immediate Action: The first of the following to occur:
** (a) If Al is attacked, he will use _oaken shield_ to increase his shield AC by 4.  
** (b) If one of the 4 guards is attacked, he will use _warning roar_ to attempt to negate the attack (27).
*  FA: Al will mark with Armiger's Mark up to 2 unmarked enemies that he damages with an AOO or a readied attack.
Steingott: 11.
CPL Varg: 10.
Draegra: 8. READIED to attack anything leaping out of the corn (18 to hit, 4 dmg)!!!
Norton: 7.5. Rapier in hand. READIED to attack any hostile that comes w/in reach.
Zada: 7. READIED to strike w/ ranged mindblade if an ally is attacked.
Chargens: 4. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T13:* Al tilts an ear towards cornfield, focusing on the distant sound in the  hope of determining which direction its moving, or if it's even moving  at all. He calls out, *"I can't tell where it's headed, but I think we should find a more defensible position!"*

*R2T11:* Steingott, what do you do?

CPL Varg on deck, Norton in the hole, Draegra delaying ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ghoul: 22. (20:20). Stealth: 22.
Granite: 19. DELAYING!!!
Destroyer McGee: 18. DELAYING!!!
Talbert: 17. DELAYING!!!
Drevlar: 16. DELAYING!!!
Alvor: 13. Piercing Thunder Style and _Vigilant keeper's stance_. READIED to follow guardsman if/ when they move, maintaining the marching formation as best as possible.
*  Immediate Action: The first of the following to occur:
** (a) If Al is attacked, he will use _oaken shield_ to increase his shield AC by 4.  
** (b) If one of the 4 guards is attacked, he will use _warning roar_ to attempt to negate the attack (28).
*  FA: Al will mark with Armiger's Mark up to 2 unmarked enemies that he damages with an AOO or a readied attack.
Steingott: 11.
CPL Varg: 10.
Draegra: 8. READIED to attack anything leaping out of the corn (18 to hit, 4 dmg)!!!
Norton: 7.5. Rapier in hand. READIED to attack any hostile that comes w/in reach.
Zada: 7. READIED to strike w/ ranged mindblade if an ally is attacked.
Chargens: 4. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T11:* Steingott holds his ground as elemental matter begins swirling around him, the noise of his action drowning out any smaller sound that might be had. 

*R2T10:* CPL Varg looks at Steingott incredulously, but delays.

*R2T8:* Draegra, your readied action didn't happen. What do you do? You won't be able to hear anything hiding in the corn because of Steingott's gathering the earth around him is particularly distracting and noisy.

Norton on deck, Zada in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ghoul: 22. (20:20). Stealth: 22.
Granite: 19. DELAYING!!!
Destroyer McGee: 18. DELAYING!!!
Talbert: 17. DELAYING!!!
Drevlar: 16. DELAYING!!!
Alvor: 13. Piercing Thunder Style and _Vigilant keeper's stance_. READIED to follow guardsman if/ when they move, maintaining the marching formation as best as possible.
*  Immediate Action: The first of the following to occur:
** (a) If Al is attacked, he will use _oaken shield_ to increase his shield AC by 4.  
** (b) If one of the 4 guards is attacked, he will use _warning roar_ to attempt to negate the attack (28).
*  FA: Al will mark with Armiger's Mark up to 2 unmarked enemies that he damages with an AOO or a readied attack.
Steingott: 11. Gathered power for a FRA.
CPL Varg: 10. DELAYING!!!
Draegra: 8. 
Norton: 7.5. Rapier in hand. READIED to attack any hostile that comes w/in reach.
Zada: 7. READIED to strike w/ ranged mindblade if an ally is attacked.
Chargens: 4. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T8:* Dreagra looks at the shifting guards and grins, *"Take heart, there are more of us than there are of it. It may have fled from us."*.  He then follows with a brief intonation and mystical waving of his of  hands as a warding against evil surrounds him with a dull blue nimbus. 

*R2T7.5:* Norton, what do you do? Your readied action did not go off.

Zada on deck ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ghoul: 22. (20:20). Stealth: 22.
Granite: 19. DELAYING!!!
Destroyer McGee: 18. DELAYING!!!
Talbert: 17. DELAYING!!!
Drevlar: 16. DELAYING!!!
Alvor: 13. Piercing Thunder Style and _Vigilant keeper's stance_. READIED to follow guardsman if/ when they move, maintaining the marching formation as best as possible.
*  Immediate Action: The first of the following to occur:
** (a) If Al is attacked, he will use _oaken shield_ to increase his shield AC by 4.  
** (b) If one of the 4 guards is attacked, he will use _warning roar_ to attempt to negate the attack (28).
*  FA: Al will mark with Armiger's Mark up to 2 unmarked enemies that he damages with an AOO or a readied attack.
Steingott: 11. Gathered power for a FRA.
CPL Varg: 10. DELAYING!!!
Draegra: 8. _Protection from evil_ (4 min.).
Norton: 7.5. Rapier in hand. READIED to attack any hostile that comes w/in reach.
Zada: 7. READIED to strike w/ ranged mindblade if an ally is attacked.
Chargens: 4. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T7.5:* Norton keeps his weapon at the ready, responding to Draegra, *"I doubt it. That thing's got the advantage on us, and we have no way of knowing what it can do yet."* 

*R2T7:* Zada, your readied action didn't go off. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ghoul: 22. (20:20). Stealth: 22.
Granite: 19. DELAYING!!!
Destroyer McGee: 18. DELAYING!!!
Talbert: 17. DELAYING!!!
Drevlar: 16. DELAYING!!!
Alvor: 13. Piercing Thunder Style and _Vigilant keeper's stance_. READIED to follow guardsman if/ when they move, maintaining the marching formation as best as possible.
*  Immediate Action: The first of the following to occur:
** (a) If Al is attacked, he will use _oaken shield_ to increase his shield AC by 4.  
** (b) If one of the 4 guards is attacked, he will use _warning roar_ to attempt to negate the attack (28).
*  FA: Al will mark with Armiger's Mark up to 2 unmarked enemies that he damages with an AOO or a readied attack.
Steingott: 11. Gathered power for a FRA.
CPL Varg: 10. DELAYING!!!
Draegra: 8. _Protection from evil_ (4 min.).
Norton: 7.5. Rapier in hand. READIED to attack any hostile that comes w/in reach.
Zada: 7. READIED to strike w/ ranged mindblade if an ally is attacked.
Chargens: 4. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T7:* Zada keeps themselves wound tight; waiting for this threat to make itself apparent as they kept up with the rest of the party.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...*

*R3T13:* Alvor, your readied action did not occur.  What do you do?

Steingott on deck, Draegra in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ghoul: 22. (20:20). Stealth: 27.
Granite: 19. DELAYING!!!
Destroyer McGee: 18. DELAYING!!!
Talbert: 17. DELAYING!!!
Drevlar: 16. DELAYING!!!
Alvor: 13. Piercing Thunder Style and _Vigilant keeper's stance_. READIED to follow guardsman if/ when they move, maintaining the marching formation as best as possible.
*  Immediate Action: The first of the following to occur:
** (a) If Al is attacked, he will use _oaken shield_ to increase his shield AC by 4.  
** (b) If one of the 4 guards is attacked, he will use _warning roar_ to attempt to negate the attack (28).
*  FA: Al will mark with Armiger's Mark up to 2 unmarked enemies that he damages with an AOO or a readied attack.
Steingott: 11. Gathered power for a FRA.
CPL Varg: 10. DELAYING!!!
Draegra: 8. _Protection from evil_ (4 min.).
Norton: 7.5. Rapier in hand. READIED to attack any hostile that comes w/in reach.
Zada: 7. READIED to strike w/ ranged mindblade if an ally is attacked.
Chargens: 4. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T13:* No more satisfied with their position now than he was moments before, Al again calls to the front of the formation, *"We should move!"* 

*R3T11:* Steingott, well ... you made a whole lot of racket with a FRA gathering of power, and no enemy has revealed themself (and even if they made a racket, you are making more). And your body is straining with the gathered energy. What do you do?

Draegra on deck, Norton in the hole, Alvor delaying...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ghoul: 22. (20:20). Stealth: 27.
Granite: 19. DELAYING!!!
Destroyer McGee: 18. DELAYING!!!
Talbert: 17. DELAYING!!!
Drevlar: 16. DELAYING!!!
Alvor: 13. Piercing Thunder Style and _Vigilant keeper's stance_. DELAYING!!!
*  Immediate Action: The first of the following to occur:
** (a) If Al is attacked, he will use _oaken shield_ to increase his shield AC by 4.  
** (b) If one of the 4 guards is attacked, he will use _warning roar_ to attempt to negate the attack (28).
*  FA: Al will mark with Armiger's Mark up to 2 unmarked enemies that he damages with an AOO or a readied attack.
Steingott: 11. Gathered power for a FRA.
CPL Varg: 10. DELAYING!!!
Draegra: 8. _Protection from evil_ (4 min.).
Norton: 7.5. Rapier in hand. READIED to attack any hostile that comes w/in reach.
Zada: 7. READIED to strike w/ ranged mindblade if an ally is attacked.
Chargens: 4. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T11:* Feeling he might have overreacted just a little bit, Steingott blindly  hurls another chunk of earthen into the corn to the west to expel the energy. *"Sorry. Overreacted. I'll keep moving."*

He continues moving forward. 

*R3T8:* Draegra, what do you do?

Norton on deck, Zada in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ghoul: 22. (20:20). Stealth: 27.
Granite: 19. DELAYING!!!
Destroyer McGee: 18. DELAYING!!!
Talbert: 17. DELAYING!!!
Drevlar: 16. DELAYING!!!
Alvor: 13. Piercing Thunder Style and _Vigilant keeper's stance_. DELAYING!!!
*  Immediate Action: The first of the following to occur:
** (a) If Al is attacked, he will use _oaken shield_ to increase his shield AC by 4.  
** (b) If one of the 4 guards is attacked, he will use _warning roar_ to attempt to negate the attack (28).
*  FA: Al will mark with Armiger's Mark up to 2 unmarked enemies that he damages with an AOO or a readied attack.
Steingott: 11. Gathered power for a FRA.
CPL Varg: 10. DELAYING!!!
Draegra: 8. _Protection from evil_ (4 min.).
Norton: 7.5. Rapier in hand. READIED to attack any hostile that comes w/in reach.
Zada: 7. READIED to strike w/ ranged mindblade if an ally is attacked.
Chargens: 4. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T8:* Draegra still glowing from their protective magic snarls a curse and stomps forward. He gestures at the guards, *Come on, move to the farm, if it wants to hide let it.* He glances back to make sure the guards follow as he starts moving down the path.

*Initiative Count Ends ...*

And with that, the entire group catches up to Steingott, getting back in formation, and heading along the farm road again.

About 50' down or so, you see another scarecrow, this time on the right of formation, and a bit farther in than the other one was.  What do any of you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Ghoul: 22. (20:20). Stealth: 27.
Granite: 19. DELAYING!!!
Destroyer McGee: 18. DELAYING!!!
Talbert: 17. DELAYING!!!
Drevlar: 16. DELAYING!!!
Alvor: 13. Piercing Thunder Style and _Vigilant keeper's stance_. DELAYING!!!
*  Immediate Action: The first of the following to occur:
** (a) If Al is attacked, he will use _oaken shield_ to increase his shield AC by 4.  
** (b) If one of the 4 guards is attacked, he will use _warning roar_ to attempt to negate the attack (28).
*  FA: Al will mark with Armiger's Mark up to 2 unmarked enemies that he damages with an AOO or a readied attack.
Steingott: 11. Gathered power for a FRA.
CPL Varg: 10. DELAYING!!!
Draegra: 8. _Protection from evil_ (4 min.).
Norton: 7.5. Rapier in hand. READIED to attack any hostile that comes w/in reach.
Zada: 7. READIED to strike w/ ranged mindblade if an ally is attacked.
Chargens: 4. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

The three men and nonbinary look over the woman. Zada's hex heals her physical wounds, but Zada sees in the dying sun of the day that she is well along with ghoul fever, and likely wouldn't last the night before dying and becoming a ghoul.

Alvor (only), you think you just might hear something moving through the corn on the other side of the road. What do you do? You may take only a MA or SA, not a FRA, FAA, or both SA & MA.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Alvor: 24. Per-16.
Destroyer McGee: 22. Per-26.
Red Ghoul: 22. (10:20). Stealth: 24.
CPL Varg: 20. Per-19.
Talbert: 19. Per-20.
Granite: 17. Per-11.
Norton: 15. Per-23.
Zada: 14. Per-28.
Chargens: 13. Per-18.
Blue Ghoul: 10. (20:20). Stealth: 13.
Steingott: 11. Per-17.
Draegra: 7. Per-28.
Drevlar: 7. Per-21.

----------


## lostsole31

As he watches Zada tend to the woman's wounds, Al suddenly stiffens and  turns to look back over his shoulder.  Hearing what he thinks sounds  like movement, he calls out a warning to those still waiting on the road   -- *"Norton, behind you!"* -- before bending down to grab his spear.

*S22:* From within Norton's familiar satchel, Destroyer McGee rapidly thumps out a warning!

*S21:* Something attacks the back line of guards from the cornfield, biting Paltero Talbert in the shoulder for *3*. 

*S20-19:* CPL Varg wasn't ready for the one that jumped out, but heard another one. She takes out her longsword. *"Attack from north!"* she cries out a warning. Talbert also draws his sword.

*S15:* Norton, you were (and are) surprised) by Red, so you may not respond to Red. However, you aren't surprised by something in the cornfield almost due north of you (west on this map). What do you do?*Spoiler: Norton*
Show

You may not respond with a hostile action against Red, but you may take any normally defensive posture or prepare for what's coming, and as a surprise round you are limited to MA or SA, not both.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Alvor: 24. Ranseur in hand.
Destroyer McGee: 22. 
Red Ghoul: 21. (10:20). Stealth: 24.
CPL Varg: 20. Longsword in hand.
Talbert: 19. 
Granite: 17. Per-11.
Norton: 15. Per-23.
Zada: 14. Per-28.
Chargens: 13. Per-18.
Steingott: 11. Per-17.
Blue Ghoul: 10. (20:20). Stealth: 13.
Draegra: 7. Per-28.
Drevlar: 7. Per-21.

----------


## lostsole31

*S15:* Norton, caught by surprise, stumbles away from his attackers and towards his allies while fumbling to grab his weapon (successfully).

*S14:* Zada, you also sense trouble, but you were aware enough that you are not limited in what to react to. This is a surprise round (and all that implies). What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Alvor: 24. Ranseur in hand.
Destroyer McGee: 22. 
Red Ghoul: 21. (10:20). Stealth: 24.
CPL Varg: 20. Longsword in hand.
Talbert: 19. 
Granite: 17. Per-11.
Norton: 15. Per-23. Rapier in hand.
Zada: 14. Per-28.
Chargens: 13. Per-18.
Steingott: 11. Per-17.
Blue Ghoul: 10. (20:20). Stealth: 13.
Draegra: 7. Per-28.
Drevlar: 7. Per-21.

----------


## lostsole31

*S14:* Deciding that more undead were likely behind the disturbance, they turn  towards the sound and channels a burst of positive energy, hoping that  whatever was coming would be in range by then. 

*S11:* Steingott, you are able to respond in the surprise round with normal surprise-round limitations. It is difficult terrain in the cornfield. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Alvor: 24. Ranseur in hand.
Destroyer McGee: 22. 
Red Ghoul: 21. (10:20). Stealth: 24.
CPL Varg: 20. Longsword in hand.
Talbert: 19. 
Granite: 17. Per-11.
Norton: 15. Rapier in hand.
Zada: 14. 
Chargens: 13. Longsword in hand.
Steingott: 11. Per-17.
Blue Ghoul: 10. (20:20). Stealth: 13.
Draegra: 7. Per-28.
Drevlar: 7. Per-21.

----------


## lostsole31

*S11:* Steingott moves back towards the road, but not much.

*S10:* The "noisy" ghoul finally gets to the edge of the road.

*S7:* Draegra, what do you do? it is a surprise round, so only a SA or MA (and any FA or SwA as well). 

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Alvor: 24. Ranseur in hand.
Destroyer McGee: 22. 
Red Ghoul: 21. (10:20). Stealth: 24.
CPL Varg: 20. Longsword in hand.
Talbert: 19. 
Granite: 17. Per-11.
Norton: 15. Rapier in hand.
Zada: 14. 
Chargens: 13. Longsword in hand.
Steingott: 11. Per-17.
Blue Ghoul: 10. (20:20). Stealth: 13.
Draegra: 7. Per-28.
Drevlar: 6. Per-21.

----------


## lostsole31

*S7:* Draegra looks to the others. *They reveal themselves,* he says as he pulls out his morningstar and checks in with himself, realizing that his protective spell ended.

*S6:* Drevlar takes out his longsword.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T24:* Alvor, ranseur in hand. What do you do?

Destroyer McGee on deck, Red in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Alvor: 24. Ranseur in hand.
Destroyer McGee: 22. 
Red Ghoul: 21. (10:20). 
CPL Varg: 20. Longsword in hand.
Talbert: 19. 
Granite: 17. 
Norton: 15. Rapier in hand.
Zada: 14. 
Chargens: 13. Longsword in hand.
Steingott: 11. 
Blue Ghoul: 10. (20:20). 
Draegra: 7. Morningstar in hand.
Drevlar: 6. Longsword in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T24:* Drawing his shield to part the cornstalks in his path, Al pushes through  the field towards the sounds of battle, hoping to help the guards fend  off their attackers. He gets to the near side of the road to see the forces joined, but not yet engaged. Still with the momentum of having crashed through the corn, he bounds up the road to stand just behind Talbert, but threatening a wounded ghoul. He thrusts his ranseur to catch the ghoul in the chest for 8 - a grievous blow, but not enough to drop the foul creature. 

*R1T22:* Destroyer McGee, satisfied his master knows there is trouble, delays ...

*R1T21:* Ghoul Red bites Talbert in the hand for *6*. Talbert doesn't even make any noise, as he is instantly paralyzed. It then swings twice at Drevlar, but he uses his sword and lantern to fend off the attacks. The ghoul steps up to face Alvor.

*R1T20:* CPL Varg, seeing one of her men in trouble, moves north and with a brilliant stroke destroys Ghoul Red.

*R1T17:* Granite delays ...

*R1T15:* Norton, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Alvor: 24. Ranseur in hand, shield readied.
Destroyer McGee: 22. DELAYING!!!
CPL Varg: 20. (26:26). Longsword in hand.
Talbert: 19. (20:26). PARALYZED til R4T21!!!
Granite: 17. DELAYING!!!
Norton: 15. Rapier in hand.
Zada: 14. 
Chargens: 13. (26:26).Longsword in hand.
Steingott: 11. 
Blue Ghoul: 10. (20:20). 
Draegra: 7. Morningstar in hand.
Drevlar: 6. (26:26). Longsword in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T15:* Norton will move a small distance back toward the fray, and then thrusts  his Rapier out toward the Ghoul, his arm stretching out in the progress  to allow him to reach a foe he rightfully should not have. It is not that his arm seems to have stretched, so much as stone extensions grew out from his hand to hold the rapier temporarily before returning after having stabbed Blue for *8*. With his  free hand, Norton allows the bands from his Ring to unfold a bit, as if  preparing for something, and a thin coil of light hangs down like a twine-width whip.

*R1T14:* Zada, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Alvor: 24. Ranseur in hand, shield readied.
Destroyer McGee: 22. DELAYING!!!
CPL Varg: 20. (26:26). Longsword in hand.
Talbert: 19. (20:26). PARALYZED til R4T21!!!
Granite: 17. DELAYING!!!
Norton: 15. Rapier in hand.
Zada: 14. 
Chargens: 13. (26:26).Longsword in hand.
Steingott: 11. 
Blue Ghoul: 10. (12:20). 
Draegra: 7. Morningstar in hand.
Drevlar: 6. (26:26). Longsword in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14:* Zada rushes forward eyeing the undead and learning a great deal from their archmage role on how to deal with such a threat. Realizing how dangerous ghouls can be, Zada switches to more of a protector's role; in doing so, they lose the special insights as the guardian takes over. They attack with their polearm-mindblade, but the weapon doesn't quite reach, and they have to get a little closer.

*R1T13:* This is not what Chargens signed up for, and he attacks the ghoul defensively and crits the ghoul in the leg for *9 + 10' penalty to speed* before stepping back. It isn't until he steps back that he sees that his blow was quite horrible, and he offers a grizzled prayer to Gorum.

*R1T11:* Steingott, what do you do? Remember that the corn is diffiult terrain to enter.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Alvor: 24. Ranseur in hand, shield readied.
Destroyer McGee: 22. DELAYING!!!
CPL Varg: 20. (26:26). Longsword in hand.
Talbert: 19. (20:26). PARALYZED til R4T21!!!
Granite: 17. DELAYING!!!
Norton: 15. Rapier in hand.
Zada: 14. RS.
Chargens: 13. (26:26). Longsword in hand. DS.
Steingott: 11. 
Blue Ghoul: 10. (3:20). DS.
Draegra: 7. Morningstar in hand.
Drevlar: 6. (26:26). Longsword in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T11:* Steingott mutters dwarven curses about trudging through cornfields and snow when he emerges from the corn, getting up into the grille of the ghoul, but having spent his energy moving to get there.

*R1T10:* Blue attacks with total abandon and power against Steingott, but the dwarf's expert brawling is used to blocking such things.

*R1T7:* Draegra, morningstar in hand. Difficult terrain (cornfield and snow). What do you do?

Drevlar on deck, Alvor in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Alvor: 24. Ranseur in hand, shield readied.
Destroyer McGee: 22. DELAYING!!!
CPL Varg: 20. (26:26). Longsword in hand.
Talbert: 19. (20:26). PARALYZED til R4T21!!!
Granite: 17. DELAYING!!!
Norton: 15. Rapier in hand.
Zada: 14. RS.
Chargens: 13. (26:26). Longsword in hand. DS.
Steingott: 11. 
Blue Ghoul: 10. (3:20). RS.
Draegra: 7. Morningstar in hand.
Drevlar: 6. (26:26). Longsword in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T7:* Draegra grabs the woman/scarecrow and helps haul to her feet after her healing. *"Come now, lets get you somewhere safe eh..."*  he offers whilst watching with concern at her state of ill health and  the ghoul fever blazing in her eyes as he wonders if they can still save  her. Dragging her with him he'll start stomping through thick corn and  snow towards the others and the ghoul (but confident that the others can  handle a couple ghouls (because he doesn't know one was destroyed, or even how many there are in the first place). 

*R1T6:* To his credit and possible future fame, Drevlar strikes down and destroys the final ghoul!

Talbert will come out of paralysis in 3 rounds.

*Combat Ends!*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Alvor: 24. Ranseur in hand, shield readied.
Destroyer McGee: 22. DELAYING!!!
CPL Varg: 20. (26:26). Longsword in hand.
Talbert: 19. (20:26). PARALYZED til R4T21!!!
Granite: 17. DELAYING!!!
Norton: 15. Rapier in hand.
Zada: 14. RS.
Chargens: 13. (26:26). Longsword in hand. DS.
Steingott: 11. 
Draegra: 7. Morningstar in hand.
Drevlar: 6. (26:26). Longsword in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*Administrative Tracking ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Alvor: 24. Ranseur in hand, shield readied.
Destroyer McGee: 22. 
CPL Varg: 20. (26:26). Longsword in hand.
Talbert: 19. (26:26). 
Granite: 17. 
Norton: 15. Rapier in hand.
Zada: 14. RS.
Chargens: 13. (26:26). Longsword in hand. DS.
Steingott: 11. 
Draegra: 7. Morningstar in hand.
Drevlar: 6. (26:26). Longsword in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

Draegra only manages to open the door (not step in), and Norton has not yet drawn his rapier ...

*Begin Round One ...*

*R1T19:* Norton draws his rapier (MA). Norton, what else do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 19. 
Alvor: 16. Ranseur in hand, shield readied.
Zada: 15. 
Ghast: 14.
Steingott: 13. 
Draegra: 11. Shield readied.
Destroyer McGee: 8. 
Granite: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T16:* Alvor, roll a fort save! What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 19. 
Alvor: 16. Ranseur in hand, shield readied.
Zada: 15. 
Ghast: 14.
Steingott: 13. 
Draegra: 11. Shield readied.
Destroyer McGee: 8. 
Granite: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T16:* Though the room appears empty for the moment, Al trusts Draegra's  earlier observations, and so keeps his shield raised and ready, his  spear hand subtly shifting its grip in the event an unseen foe reveals  itself. A shield is a poor barrier for a ubiquitous stench, however, and Al feels *sickened*. 

*R1T15:* Zada, what do you do? You are starting to fall behind the others just a touch as the last person in the initial family room. You heard the door open quickly, and while you do smell a little bit more of a smell, it smells like they may have found a room where there is death. There is no indication of any kind of combat.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 19. 
Alvor: 16. Ranseur in hand, shield readied. READED to attack enemy (attk 14; dmg 8)!!! SICKENED til R11T16!!!
Zada: 15. 
Ghast: 14.
Steingott: 13. 
Draegra: 11. Shield readied.
Destroyer McGee: 8. 
Granite: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T15:* Zada pauses, waiting to see if the malodorousness is coming from an active  threat, as they aren't particularly looking forward to getting a nose full  of it. 

*R1T15-14:* A creature appears in front of the doorway. Al attemtps an attack, but Draegra in the way and his own queasy stomach throws his attack well off. It came in on a low profile anyway, and bites Draegra in the side of his abdomen for *7*. Instantly, Draegra feels his muscles seize as he is paralyzed. A lightning-fast claws slashes his left upper arm for *9*, as another gouges his chest for *10*.

*R1T13:* Steingott, Draegra is paralyzed and you only see a sliver of the enemy. Roll a Fort save vs. the stench. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 19. 
Alvor: 15. Ranseur in hand, shield readied. SICKENED til R11T16!!!
Zada: 15. DELAYING!!!
Ghast: 14.
Steingott: 13. 
Draegra: 11. Shield readied. PARALYZED til R6T14!!!
Destroyer McGee: 8. 
Granite: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T13:* It's not easy, but Steingott ignores the stench as elemental material begins to swirl around him. He holds out his arms and raises them upwards. A thin wall of earthen material rises between Draegra and his attacker.

*R1T11:* Draegra is paralyzed ...

*R1T8-3:* Destroyer McGee and Granite, each in their individual satchels, are now alert to danger.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ....

R2T19:* Norton, roll a Fort save. What do you do?

Alvor on deck, Foe in the hole, Zada/ Familiars delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 19. 
Alvor: 15. Ranseur in hand, shield readied. SICKENED til R11T16!!!
Zada: 15. DELAYING!!!
Ghast: 14.
Steingott: 13. Saved vs. stench.
Draegra: 11. Shield readied. PARALYZED til R6T14!!!
Destroyer McGee: 8. DELAYING!!!
Granite: 3. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T22:* Part of Zada had been hoping that the stench they'd smelt earlier was of  a regular decomposing corpse and not a still-animate one, but the  sounds of combat quickly dispelled that notion. Rushing into the hallway and then north of the battle - the earthen cover protecting them - they channel another burst of positive energy, letting its burst hit  without stopping to aim at a target. The ghast sees what's about to happen, using part of the earthworks for his own benefit and takes only *2 PE*. While no longer in the area of stench that they ran through, they did have to choke down the initial response, but it isn't so bad that it bothers them.
*
R2T19:* Norton backs off of the combat, making room for Steingott to pass him, and calls out (possibly through retching) *"Pull Draegra to safety. I'll cover you while you do."*  He readies his rapier to strike if a foe makes it into the hallway,  while allowing the ring on his free hand to unwind itself, ready to  strike out if the enemy approaches him. 

*R2T15:* Alvor, you are currently sickened. Steingott provided cover for Draegra, but it is also cover for the ghast as well. What do you do?

Ghast on deck, Steingott in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Zada: 22. Saved vs. stench.
Norton: 19. Saved vs. stench.
Alvor: 15. Ranseur in hand, shield readied. SICKENED til R11T16!!!
Ghast: 14. (22:24).
Steingott: 13. Saved vs. stench.
Draegra: 11. Shield readied. PARALYZED til R6T14!!!
Destroyer McGee: 8. DELAYING!!!
Granite: 3. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T15:* Al seems a little less steady on his feet as the creature's stench overwhelms him.  *"I'll--"* he nearly wretches.  *"I'll try to get Draegra out."*   Tossing his spear to the side and loosing his shield, he sets his feet  and attempts to pull Draegra away from Steingott's earthen barricade, but having no finite control when he releases Draegra falls prone.   Alvor then moves to the side to make way for one of his uncompromised allies.

*R2T14:* The ghast withdraws, and Zada sees it do a thief's vault through the open window.

*R2T13:* Steingott, what do you do? 

Draegra on deck (literally), Zada in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Zada: 22. Saved vs. stench.
Norton: 19. Saved vs. stench.
Alvor: 15. Ranseur in hand, shield readied. SICKENED til R11T16!!!
Ghast: 14. (22:24). 
Steingott: 13. Saved vs. stench.
Draegra: 11. Shield readied. PARALYZED til R6T14!!! PRONE!!!
Destroyer McGee: 8. DELAYING!!!
Granite: 3. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T13:* With Draegra out of the way and the entrance well surrounded, as Steingott concentrates to lower the wall he calls out, *"Alright, everyone! GET HIM!"* 

The problem is that this is the first time Steingott every bothered to drop an earthwork he had created ... and finds that he doesn't have any control over it once it is created. It simply is.

*R2T11:* Draegra, you are still paralzyed ...

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T22:* Zada, what do you do?

Norton on deck, Alvor in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Zada: 22. Saved vs. stench.
Norton: 19. Saved vs. stench.
Alvor: 15. Ranseur in hand, shield readied. SICKENED til R11T16!!!
Ghast: 14. (22:24). 
Steingott: 13. Saved vs. stench.
Draegra: 11. Shield readied. PARALYZED til R6T14!!! PRONE!!!
Destroyer McGee: 8. DELAYING!!!
Granite: 3. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T22:* Zada fires a magical bolt that shatters the earthen cover, revealing that the ghast is no longer in LOS.

*R3T19:* Norton, what do you do?

Alvor on deck, Ghast in the hole (if it is still here) ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Zada: 22. Saved vs. stench.
Norton: 19. Saved vs. stench.
Alvor: 15. Ranseur in hand, shield readied. SICKENED til R11T16!!!
Ghast: 14. (22:24). 
Steingott: 13. Saved vs. stench.
Draegra: 11. Shield readied. PARALYZED til R6T14!!! PRONE!!!
Destroyer McGee: 8. DELAYING!!!
Granite: 3. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T19:* Norton heads into the room where the ghast was, weapon at the ready, and starts looking to determine where it might be. He looks ... and listens ... and smells ... but he doesn't sense his quarry, and his olfactory sense is "shorted out" (which is what saved him, really). *"I don't sense it, and my nose hairs are burnt, so it could be hiding in here, but I just can't tell anymore."*

*R3T15:* Alvor, what do you do? Ranseur in hand, shield readied, still sickened.

Ghast on deck (?), Steingott in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Zada: 22. Saved vs. stench.
Norton: 19. Saved vs. stench. Rapier in hand.
Alvor: 15. Ranseur in hand, shield readied. SICKENED til R11T16!!!
Ghast: 14. (22:24). 
Steingott: 13. Saved vs. stench.
Draegra: 11. Shield readied. PARALYZED til R6T14!!! PRONE!!!
Destroyer McGee: 8. DELAYING!!!
Granite: 3. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T15:* Al reaches down to pick up his armaments and then assumes a defensive posture to protect Draegra. *"It could have escaped through the window,"* he says, his breathing labored.  He then looks to Zada to inquire about Draegra's paralysis.  *"Any idea how long he'll be out like this?"* 

*R3T13:* Steingott, what do you do? 

Draegra on deck, Zada in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Zada: 22. Saved vs. stench.
Norton: 19. Saved vs. stench. Rapier in hand.
Alvor: 15. Ranseur in hand, shield readied. SICKENED til R11T16!!!
* _Vigilant keeper's stance_ + Piercing Thunder Style.
Ghast: 14. (22:24). Stealth. READIED to bite someone that comes into threatened area.
Steingott: 13. Saved vs. stench.
Draegra: 11. Shield readied. PARALYZED til R6T14!!! PRONE!!!
Destroyer McGee: 8. DELAYING!!!
Granite: 3. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T13:* Steingott rushes back into the front room where they all first entered, but his intended actions are halted when he gets surprised and bit in the neck by the ghast for *9*, shouting out in pain that the others can hear.

Steingott, roll a Fort save ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Zada: 22. Saved vs. stench.
Norton: 19. Saved vs. stench. Rapier in hand.
Alvor: 15. Ranseur in hand, shield readied. SICKENED til R11T16!!!
* _Vigilant keeper's stance_ + Piercing Thunder Style.
Ghast: 14. (22:24). Stealth. READIED to bite someone that comes into threatened area.
Steingott: 13. Saved vs. stench.
Draegra: 11. Shield readied. PARALYZED til R6T14!!! PRONE!!!
Destroyer McGee: 8. DELAYING!!!
Granite: 3. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

Steingott's dwarven constitution easily protects him from paralysis.

*R3T11:* Draegra finds himself still paralyzed ....

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T22:* Zada, sounds of battle inside the house, but from around the entry area? What do you do?

Norton on deck, Alvor in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Zada: 22. Saved vs. stench.
Norton: 19. Saved vs. stench. Rapier in hand.
Alvor: 15. Ranseur in hand, shield readied. SICKENED til R11T16!!!
* _Vigilant keeper's stance_ + Piercing Thunder Style.
Ghast: 14. (22:24). Stealth. READIED to bite someone that comes into threatened area.
Steingott: 13. Saved vs. stench.
Draegra: 11. Shield readied. PARALYZED til R6T14!!! PRONE!!!
Destroyer McGee: 8. DELAYING!!!
Granite: 3. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T22:* Zada quickly grabs their prone teammate and drags them to safety in the middle of the hallway.

*R4T19:* Norton, what do you do?

Alvor on deck, Ghast in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Zada: 22. Saved vs. stench.
Norton: 19. Saved vs. stench. Rapier in hand.
Alvor: 15. Ranseur in hand, shield readied. SICKENED til R11T16!!!
* _Vigilant keeper's stance_ + Piercing Thunder Style.
Ghast: 14. (22:24). Stealth. READIED to bite someone that comes into threatened area.
Steingott: 13. Saved vs. stench.
Draegra: 11. Shield readied. PARALYZED til R6T14!!! PRONE!!!
Destroyer McGee: 8. DELAYING!!!
Granite: 3. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T19:* Norton has had enough of the poor lighting and decides it's about time  he become his own light source. He kneels onto the ground and focuses,  releasing the Akashic energies of his ring, and in the same breath,  reshapes them into a belt, causing light to pour out of his eyes and  mouth, illuminating the room in question. Once he can see clearly in  front of himself, he heads back towards where he heard Steingott yell,  now better prepared to fight. As he goes through the doorway, he hears where the fighting ghast is so he's not surprised. The ghast bites against him, but does not penetrate his armor. Norton ducks back behind Steingott, safe for now. and providing light clearly on the enemy.

*R4T15:* Alvor, what do you do? You are sickened from the stench. Ranseur and shield readied (no, really) and you are in Piercing Thunder Style & _vigilant keeper's stance_.

Ghast on deck, Steingott in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Zada: 22. Saved vs. stench.
Norton: 19. Saved vs. stench. Rapier in hand.
Alvor: 15. Ranseur in hand, shield readied. SICKENED til R11T16!!!
* _Vigilant keeper's stance_ + Piercing Thunder Style.
Ghast: 14. (22:24). AOO used.
Steingott: 13. Saved vs. stench.
Draegra: 11. Shield readied. PARALYZED til R6T14!!! PRONE!!!
Destroyer McGee: 8. DELAYING!!!
Granite: 3. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T15:* Al takes a deep breath, mumbles something about "still helping," and  then begins to head towards the sounds of fighting.  As he passes Zada,  he wobbles to a halt, meets their eye, and says, *"If another one of those things comes for you and Draegra, you raise an awful ruckus."*  At that, he steps into the entry room to assist Steingott and Norton. He passes by Steingott and Norton, and the ghast is distracted from a previous strike as Al moves past. Once past Norton, he leaps up onto the table, now threatening the ghast, but having moved to far to effect an attack immediately.

*R4T14:* The ghast recovers from its distraction from Norton and bites at Steingott, but Al's shout gets its attention just enough that it doesn't bite through Norton's armor. It then slashes Steingott's left forearm with a light crit from a claw for *6 mod* as the other claw misses.

*R4T13:* Steingott, roll a Fort save or be paralzyed. What do you do?

Draegra on deck, fighting against his paralysis, and Zada in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Zada: 22. Saved vs. stench.
Norton: 19. Saved vs. stench. Rapier in hand.
Alvor: 15. Ranseur in hand, shield readied. SICKENED til R11T16!!! 
*  See If/Then for if he is attacked, or if an allied is attacked.
* _Vigilant keeper's stance_ + Piercing Thunder Style.
Ghast: 14. (22:24). AOO used.
Steingott: 13. Saved vs. stench.
Draegra: 11. Shield readied. PARALYZED til R6T14!!! PRONE!!!
Destroyer McGee: 8. DELAYING!!!
Granite: 3. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T13:* The air around Steingott reeks of death but he pushes through it.  Earthen material seeps out of the pores of his hands and hardens around  his fists as he swings twice at the ghoul standing next to him - the first impact catching it in the stomach for *9*, but the second only grazing across its tough skin as it recoils back. 

*R4T11:* Draegra is still paralyzed.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T22:* Zada, what do you do?

Norton on deck, Alvor in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Zada: 22. Saved vs. stench.
Norton: 19. Saved vs. stench. Rapier in hand.
Alvor: 15. Ranseur in hand, shield readied. SICKENED til R11T16!!! 
*  See If/Then for if he is attacked, or if an allied is attacked.
* _Vigilant keeper's stance_ + Piercing Thunder Style.
Ghast: 14. (13:24). 
Steingott: 13. Saved vs. stench.
Draegra: 11. Shield readied. PARALYZED til R6T14!!! PRONE!!!
Destroyer McGee: 8. DELAYING!!!
Granite: 3. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T22:* Zada can only barely see the ghast, so protected from an AOO, they just shrug and cast a spell. A ghostly trident forms in the ghast's square, as if wielded in a direct line past the wall from Zada, and stabs. Still, the ghast is quicker than the semi-guided flying weapon. 

*R5T19:* Norton, what do you do?

Alvor on deck, Ghast in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Zada: 22. Saved vs. stench. _Spiritual weapon_ til R9T22!!!
Norton: 19. Saved vs. stench. Rapier in hand.
Alvor: 15. Ranseur in hand, shield readied. SICKENED til R11T16!!! 
*  See If/Then for if he is attacked, or if an allied is attacked.
* _Vigilant keeper's stance_ + Piercing Thunder Style.
Ghast: 14. (13:24). 
Steingott: 13. Saved vs. stench.
Draegra: 11. Shield readied. PARALYZED til R6T14!!! PRONE!!!
Destroyer McGee: 8. DELAYING!!!
Granite: 3. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T19:* Norton moves around the table to get a better angle to strike at the Ghast. So far from the enemy the ghast never expects the long lunge as he is struck in the lower arm for 12. In its overreaction from the strike to an attack that must have hurt even an undid, Steingott gets an AOO and stabs the thing in the chest with his earthen blade. The ghast is confused as to how it has become impaled by the earthen dagger and a rapier from this distance, which is the last expression it registers before it burns from the inside out and turns to ash, crumpling to the ground and leaving nothing more than a scorched area and carbon debris on the ground.

Draegra is free of the paralysis one round later ...

*Combat Ends ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Zada: 22. Saved vs. stench. _Spiritual weapon_ til R9T22!!!
Norton: 19. Saved vs. stench. Rapier in hand.
Alvor: 15. Ranseur in hand, shield readied. SICKENED til R11T16!!! 
*  See If/Then for if he is attacked, or if an allied is attacked.
* _Vigilant keeper's stance_ + Piercing Thunder Style.
Ghast: 14. (13:24). 
Steingott: 13. Saved vs. stench.
Draegra: 11. Shield readied. PARALYZED til R6T14!!! PRONE!!!
Destroyer McGee: 8. DELAYING!!!
Granite: 3. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

Sure enough, has soon as lights from the party come to the barn, there are unholy figures within, ready to greet them.

*Round One ...*

*R1T26:* Norton's reflexes are on point tonight as he hears the scrabbling shriek of a coming ghoul attack from the darkness with! What does he do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 26. Rapier in hand.
Destroyer McGee: 24. 
Steingott: 23. 
Pink Ghoul: 22. (20:20).
Granite: 19. 
Blue Ghoul: 12. (20:20).
Zada: 11. 
Green Ghoul: 10. (20:20).
Brown Ghoul: 9. (20:20).
Purple Ghoul: 6. (20:20).
Draegra: 5. Morningstar & Shield readied. _Light_ on shield.
Alvor: 4. Ranseur in hand, shield readied. 
Red Ghoul: 3. (20:20).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T26-24:* Norton calls it out to his allies as soon as he realizes they weren't alone. *"More enemies. Be wary."*  He starts into the room, looking around to try and pinpoint the  enemies, hoping to direct the light from his eyes and mouth toward them. As soon as he steps in just past Alvor, he sees a ghoul and gasps, *"Right there! Right there!"* 

Destroyer McGee thrashes about in his familiar satchel, sensing the danger.

*R1T23:* Steingott, Norton called about something to the relative east, the direction he was heading. Meanwhile, your own darkvision picks up something to the northwest that Norton's light didn't touch. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 26. Rapier in hand.
Destroyer McGee: 24. 
Steingott: 23. 
Pink Ghoul: 22. (20:20).
Granite: 19. 
Blue Ghoul: 12. (20:20).
Zada: 11. 
Green Ghoul: 10. (20:20).
Brown Ghoul: 9. (20:20).
Purple Ghoul: 6. (20:20).
Draegra: 5. Morningstar & Shield readied. _Light_ on shield.
Alvor: 4. Ranseur in hand, shield readied. 
Red Ghoul: 3. (20:20).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T23:* Steingott's Dwarven eyes see what Norton has warned about. Fearing the stench, he holds back. 

*R1T19:* Granite squeaks curiously in his satchel, sensing anxiety from all around, but not the danger (delays).

*R1T12.1:* The enemy Norton mentions (Blue) just gets enough into view when stepping next to the magus for Steingott to let loose with an earth blast. Despite partly tagging the side of the barn door, the earth blast still slams into the enemy's neck for *13*. Had he been living, it would have opened an artery, but such things bother not the dead. It then attacks Norton. Bite and claw fail against the armor, but another claw gets through with a smashing slash against his upper right thigh to break the femur for *7 + 1 DEX + 1 CON + all speeds removed by half until healed*!

Norton, roll a Fort save to keep from being paralyzed!

*R1T11:* Zada, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 26. Rapier in hand.
Destroyer McGee: 24. DELAYING!!!
Pink Ghoul: 22. (20:20).
Granite: 19. DELAYING!!!
Steingott: 12.1.
Blue Ghoul: 12. (7:20).
Zada: 11. 
Green Ghoul: 10. (20:20).
Brown Ghoul: 9. (20:20).
Purple Ghoul: 6. (20:20).
Draegra: 5. Morningstar & Shield readied. _Light_ on shield.
Alvor: 4. Ranseur in hand, shield readied. 
Red Ghoul: 3. (20:20).

----------


## lostsole31

Norton is paralyzed!

*R1T11:* Zada steps around, their mindblade lengthening to polearm height as  they get into position, a spectral shield appearing on their off hand.  Once there, they stab at the monster that attacked Norton to try to distract it from assaulting their teammate, but the attack is from too far away, just barely getting past Norton's shoulder.

*R1T10-6:* Two ghouls (Green, Brown) hustle in from the north.

*R1T5:* Draegra, morningstar and shield are readied, with _light_ on the shield. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 26. Rapier in hand. PARALYZED til R3T12.1!!!
Destroyer McGee: 24. DELAYING!!!
Pink Ghoul: 22. (20:20).
Granite: 19. DELAYING!!!
Steingott: 12.1.
Blue Ghoul: 12. (7:20).
Zada: 11. 
Green Ghoul: 10. (20:20).
Brown Ghoul: 9. (20:20).
Purple Ghoul: 6. (20:20).
Draegra: 5. Morningstar & Shield readied. _Light_ on shield.
Alvor: 4. Ranseur in hand, shield readied. 
Red Ghoul: 3. (20:20).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T5:* Draegra see's Norton freeze in place and his heart thuds in his chest  remembering the terror and helplessness from the ghoul's bite in the  other house. With a bellow and a shout of, *"U**mri nemrtov ǵubrinja!"*  he leaps forward, placing himself just to north of Norton to protect him  from the approaching ones and swings the morning star hard at the  nearest one, hitting it in the chest for *8*, enough for the ghoul to combust-to-dust!

*R1T4:* Alvor, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 26. Rapier in hand. PARALYZED til R3T12.1!!!
Destroyer McGee: 24. DELAYING!!!
Pink Ghoul: 22. (20:20).
Granite: 19. DELAYING!!!
Steingott: 12.1.
Zada: 11. 
Green Ghoul: 10. (20:20).
Brown Ghoul: 9. (20:20).
Purple Ghoul: 6. (20:20).
Draegra: 5. Morningstar & Shield readied. _Light_ on shield.
Alvor: 4. Ranseur in hand, shield readied. 
Red Ghoul: 3. (20:20).

*DEAD*
Ghoul (1)

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T4:* Al advances to meet the approaching ghouls, thrusting forward with his ranseur as he comes to stand alongside Draegra. His ranseur catches the side of Green's neck for *9*, and "marking" it.

*R1T3:* Red double moves down the side, and though it has some trouble, it manages to climb into the wagon. Though it doesn't attack yet, it threatens Zada.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T26:* Norton paralyzed ...

*R2T12.1:* Steingott, what do you do?

Zada on deck, Green in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 26. Rapier in hand. PARALYZED til R3T12.1!!!
Destroyer McGee: 24. DELAYING!!!
Pink Ghoul: 22. (20:20).
Granite: 19. DELAYING!!!
Steingott: 12.1.
Zada: 11. 
Green Ghoul: 10. (11:20). Armiger's mark.
Brown Ghoul: 9. (20:20).
Purple Ghoul: 6. (20:20).
Draegra: 5. Morningstar & Shield readied. _Light_ on shield.
Alvor: 4. Ranseur in hand, shield readied. He will use _enduring shell_ if forced to make a Fort save.
* Piercing Thunder Style + _stance of the defending shell_.
Red Ghoul: 3. (20:20).

*DEAD*
Ghoul (1)

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T12.1:* Steingott steps to the side to get a better line of sight, summons  another chunk of earthen material, and hurls it towards one of the  ghouls making way from the back of the barn. It hits Green square in the chest, turning it to dust! 

*R2T11:* Zada's turn!

Brown Ghoul on deck, Draegra in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 26. Rapier in hand. PARALYZED til R3T12.1!!!
Destroyer McGee: 24. DELAYING!!!
Pink Ghoul: 22. (20:20).
Granite: 19. DELAYING!!!
Steingott: 12.1.
Zada: 11. 
Brown Ghoul: 9. (20:20).
Purple Ghoul: 6. (20:20).
Draegra: 5. Morningstar & Shield readied. _Light_ on shield.
Alvor: 4. Ranseur in hand, shield readied. He will use _enduring shell_ if forced to make a Fort save.
* Piercing Thunder Style + _stance of the defending shell_.
Red Ghoul: 3. (20:20).

*DEAD*
Ghoul (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T11:* Zada focuses on the ghoul to the west, slamming their mind blade down on its left shoulder for *15* before eyeing the other threat. 

*R2T9:* Brown charges Alvor, who stabs the oncoming terror in the upper left arm for *9*. It isn't enough to stop it, but it is enough to distract it from landing a bite.

*R2T5:* Draegra, what do you do?

Alvor on deck, Red in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 26. Rapier in hand. PARALYZED til R3T12.1!!!
Destroyer McGee: 24. DELAYING!!!
Pink Ghoul: 22. (20:20).
Granite: 19. DELAYING!!!
Steingott: 12.1.
Zada: 11. 
Brown Ghoul: 9. (11:20). Charged.
Purple Ghoul: 6. (20:20).
Draegra: 5. Morningstar & Shield readied. _Light_ on shield.
Alvor: 4. Ranseur in hand, shield readied. He will use _enduring shell_ if forced to make a Fort save.
* Piercing Thunder Style + _stance of the defending shell_.
Red Ghoul: 3. (15:20).

*DEAD*
Ghoul (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T5:* Standing by Al the samsaran spins the morningstar threateningly and  hefts the shield. He at the frothing ghoul and motions with his  shield hand, a muttered *"опкружете го. Ќе го земеме заедно,"* as he slides to the north seeking get behind the ghoul and slam his weapon into its head. The thing juts its head forward, but the heavy weapon still pounds on its upper back for *6*.

*R2T4:* Al, what do you do?

Red on deck, Norton (paralyzed) in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 26. Rapier in hand. PARALYZED til R3T12.1!!!
Destroyer McGee: 24. DELAYING!!!
Pink Ghoul: 22. (20:20).
Granite: 19. DELAYING!!!
Steingott: 12.1.
Zada: 11. 
Brown Ghoul: 9. (5:20). Charged.
Purple Ghoul: 6. (20:20).
Draegra: 5. Morningstar & Shield readied. _Light_ on shield. ST: Brown (+1).
Alvor: 4. Ranseur in hand, shield readied. He will use _enduring shell_ if forced to make a Fort save.
* Piercing Thunder Style + _stance of the defending shell_.
Red Ghoul: 3. (15:20).

*DEAD*
Ghoul (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T4:* Understanding the intent of Draegra's gestures, if not his words, Al  nevertheless does not leave Norton's side.  Instead, he leans far to his  left, using the length of his polearm as a counterweight to maintain  his balance as he drives his shield into the ghoul's midsection. His shield blasts through its body as it is destroyed, and he need not use armiger's mark. 

*R2T3:* Red steps a little down on the cart, and then attacks them, but Zada's deft handling of her mindblade - even though the ghoul is now in reach - deflects all of its blows.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T26:* Norton is still paralyzed.

*R3T22:* A ghoul appears from outside the building, from the west, to close on Steingott, but not have the time to attack him.

*R3T12.1:* Steingott, what do you do?

Zada on deck, Draegra in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 26. Rapier in hand. PARALYZED til R3T12.1!!!
Destroyer McGee: 24. DELAYING!!!
Pink Ghoul: 22. (20:20).
Granite: 19. DELAYING!!!
Steingott: 12.1.
Zada: 11. 
Purple Ghoul: 6. (20:20).
Draegra: 5. Morningstar & Shield readied. _Light_ on shield. ST: Brown (+1).
Alvor: 4. Ranseur in hand, shield readied. He will use _enduring shell_ if forced to make a Fort save.
* Piercing Thunder Style + _stance of the defending shell_.
Red Ghoul: 3. (15:20).

*DEAD*
Ghoul (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T12.1:* Steingott swings twice at the ghoul that just attempted to attack him.  As his fists make their way towards the ghoul, earthen material swirls  around them. He clocks Pink in the head for *10*, but as she (a former farmer's wife, apparently) staggers back, Steingott's second fist misses. 

Meanwhile, Norton is no longer paralyzed!

*R3T11:* Zada, what do you do?

Draegra on deck, Al in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 26. Rapier in hand. 
Destroyer McGee: 24. DELAYING!!!
Pink Ghoul: 22. (10:20).
Granite: 19. DELAYING!!!
Steingott: 12.1.
Zada: 11. 
Purple Ghoul: 6. (20:20).
Draegra: 5. Morningstar & Shield readied. _Light_ on shield. ST: Brown (+1).
Alvor: 4. Ranseur in hand, shield readied. He will use _enduring shell_ if forced to make a Fort save.
* Piercing Thunder Style + _stance of the defending shell_.
Red Ghoul: 3. (15:20).

*DEAD*
Ghoul (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T11:* Zada takes a step back before attacking Red, hoping to drop it to focus on the remaining threat. They do a billiards-cue type strike right between the posts of the side of the cart to solidly pierce the doomed farmer's son's foot for *14*.

*R3T5:* Draegra, what do you do?

Al on deck, Red in the hole ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 26. Rapier in hand. 
Destroyer McGee: 24. DELAYING!!!
Pink Ghoul: 22. (10:20).
Granite: 19. DELAYING!!!
Steingott: 12.1.
Zada: 11. 
Purple Ghoul: 6. (20:20).
Draegra: 5. Morningstar & Shield readied. _Light_ on shield. ST: Brown (+1).
Alvor: 4. Ranseur in hand, shield readied. He will use _enduring shell_ if forced to make a Fort save.
* Piercing Thunder Style + _stance of the defending shell_.
Red Ghoul: 3. (1:20).

*DEAD*
Ghoul (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T5:* The sight of the poor ex-farmers now doomed to this vile undead  existence fills Draegra with equal amounts of grief and anger. A silent  prayer to the gods and he moves to the west seeking to smash the ghoul  crouched on top of the cart with the morning star seeking to strike its  legs out from under it, but the side of the cart fouls his attack.

*R3T4:* Alvor, what do you do?

Red on deck, Norton in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 26. Rapier in hand. 
Destroyer McGee: 24. DELAYING!!!
Pink Ghoul: 22. (10:20).
Granite: 19. DELAYING!!!
Steingott: 12.1.
Zada: 11. 
Purple Ghoul: 6. (20:20).
Draegra: 5. Morningstar & Shield readied. _Light_ on shield. ST: Brown (+1).
Alvor: 4. Ranseur in hand, shield readied. He will use _enduring shell_ if forced to make a Fort save.
* Piercing Thunder Style + _stance of the defending shell_.
Red Ghoul: 3. (1:20).

*DEAD*
Ghoul (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T4:* Al turns to face the creature atop the cart and grimaces when sees that  this ghoul was once a child.  With a muttered curse, he thrusts upwards  with his spear, hoping to catch the ghoul above the wooden siding, but the weapon glances off the cart. By the time it hits the once human skin, the toughened undead flesh turns aside the weapon.

*R3T3:* The red ghoul slightly shifts its position in the cart, knocking Draegra's shield offline to then claw his left hand for *3*.

Draegra, roll a Fort save!

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T26:* Norton, finally free to act! What do you do?

Pink on deck, Steingott in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 26. Rapier in hand. 
Destroyer McGee: 24. DELAYING!!!
Pink Ghoul: 22. (10:20).
Granite: 19. DELAYING!!!
Steingott: 12.1.
Zada: 11. 
Purple Ghoul: 6. (20:20).
Draegra: 5. Morningstar & Shield readied. _Light_ on shield. ST: Brown (+1).
Alvor: 4. Ranseur in hand, shield readied. He will use _enduring shell_ if forced to make a Fort save.
* Piercing Thunder Style + _stance of the defending shell_.
Red Ghoul: 3. (1:20).

*DEAD*
Ghoul (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T26:* Norton, happy to be free from the paralysis so fast, moves to a better  position and strikes at one of the ghouls with his rapier. His rapier clacks off of the side of the cart so when it hits the ghoul, it lost too much steam and doesn't penetrate its unnaturally toughened skin.

*R4T22:* Pink bites Steingott's left elbow for *2 mod* ....

Steingott, roll a Fort save vs. paralysis in Discord!

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 26. Rapier in hand. 
Destroyer McGee: 24. DELAYING!!!
Pink Ghoul: 22. (10:20).
Granite: 19. DELAYING!!!
Steingott: 12.1.
Zada: 11. 
Purple Ghoul: 6. (20:20).
Draegra: 5. Morningstar & Shield readied. _Light_ on shield. ST: Brown (+1).
Alvor: 4. Ranseur in hand, shield readied. He will use _enduring shell_ if forced to make a Fort save.
* Piercing Thunder Style + _stance of the defending shell_.
Red Ghoul: 3. (1:20).

*DEAD*
Ghoul (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T22 (Cont'd):* It is probably the hardest work Steingott has ever had in overcoming hardship - the most evenly matched to the insidiousness of the somehow poison-not-poison power of a ghoul's bite, and his own dwarven body. Steingott recoils his elbow in pain slowly at first, but then realizes with dawning awareness in that split second .... he has overcome the effect! He looks at the ghoul, smiling as if asking for more, thanking Torag for the wisdom in crafting so hardy a race as his Children. The ghoul answers that smile with claws that Steingott easily deflects away with superior martial skill.

*R4T12.1:* Steingott ... your turn!

Zada on deck, Draegra in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 26. Rapier in hand. 
Destroyer McGee: 24. DELAYING!!!
Pink Ghoul: 22. (10:20).
Granite: 19. DELAYING!!!
Steingott: 12.1.
Zada: 11. 
Purple Ghoul: 6. (20:20).
Draegra: 5. Morningstar & Shield readied. _Light_ on shield. ST: Brown (+1).
Alvor: 4. Ranseur in hand, shield readied. He will use _enduring shell_ if forced to make a Fort save.
* Piercing Thunder Style + _stance of the defending shell_.
Red Ghoul: 3. (1:20).

*DEAD*
Ghoul (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T12.1:* Not wanting to waste any time, Steingott throws two quick punches at his attacker, destroying it. 

*R4T11:* Zada's turn!

Draegra on deck, Al in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 26. Rapier in hand. 
Destroyer McGee: 24. DELAYING!!!
Granite: 19. DELAYING!!!
Steingott: 12.1.
Zada: 11. 
Purple Ghoul: 6. (20:20).
Draegra: 5. Morningstar & Shield readied. _Light_ on shield. ST: Brown (+1).
Alvor: 4. Ranseur in hand, shield readied. He will use _enduring shell_ if forced to make a Fort save.
* Piercing Thunder Style + _stance of the defending shell_.
Red Ghoul: 3. (1:20).

*DEAD*
Ghoul (3).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T11:* Zada steps forward, choking up on the grip of their mindblade as they  chop at the remaining ghoul, hoping to end it before it can get any more  of their teammates, but they swing too wildly.

*R4T5:* Draegra, what do you do?

Alvor on deck, Red in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 26. Rapier in hand. 
Destroyer McGee: 24. DELAYING!!!
Granite: 19. DELAYING!!!
Steingott: 12.1.
Zada: 11. 
Purple Ghoul: 6. (20:20).
Draegra: 5. Morningstar & Shield readied. _Light_ on shield. ST: Brown (+1).
Alvor: 4. Ranseur in hand, shield readied. He will use _enduring shell_ if forced to make a Fort save.
* Piercing Thunder Style + _stance of the defending shell_.
Red Ghoul: 3. (1:20).

*DEAD*
Ghoul (3).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T5:* Draegra leans back, hissing as the claws slash at his wrist before he  spins the morning star around swinging in hard overhead blows as he  battles with the shield up. No need, for he completely destroys the ghoul. 

*Combat Ends!*

Now what?


*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 26. Rapier in hand. 
Destroyer McGee: 24. DELAYING!!!
Granite: 19. DELAYING!!!
Steingott: 12.1.
Zada: 11. 
Purple Ghoul: 6. (20:20).
Draegra: 5. Morningstar & Shield readied. _Light_ on shield. ST: Brown (+1).
Alvor: 4. Ranseur in hand, shield readied. He will use _enduring shell_ if forced to make a Fort save.
* Piercing Thunder Style + _stance of the defending shell_.

*DEAD*
Ghoul (4).

----------


## lostsole31

*Surprise Round ...*

As Zada is tending to the majority of the party, checking their wounds, standing guard outside the entrance to the barn is Steingott. There is movement to the east, and he is not surprised.

*S21:* Steingott, you see a ghoul right at the corner of the barn, who was ready to charge you from hiding. What do you do?*Spoiler: Surprise Round*
Show

This is a surprise round, so a SA or MA, but not both.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Steingott: 21.
Destroyer McGee: 18. 
Norton: 15. Rapier in hand. 
Zada: 15. 
Alvor: 12. Ranseur in hand, shield readied. 
Granite: 12. 
Draegra: 9. Morningstar & Shield away. _Light_ on shield. 
Purple Ghoul: 3. (20:20).

*DEAD*
Ghoul (4).

----------


## lostsole31

*S21:* Aware of the presence of an approaching threat, Steingott quickly fires a chunk of earth at the incoming ghoul, that hits with a crunching sound at hips and groin for *18*. *"There's more!"* He shouts. 

*S3:* The ghoul charges but Steingott easily holds the once-adolescent-female at bay.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T21:* Steingott, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Steingott: 21.
Destroyer McGee: 18. 
Norton: 15. Rapier in hand. 
Zada: 15. 
Alvor: 12. Ranseur in hand, shield readied. 
Granite: 12. 
Draegra: 9. Morningstar & Shield away. _Light_ on shield. 
Purple Ghoul: 3. (20:20). Charged.

*DEAD*
Ghoul (4).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:* Just as comfortable in close combat, Steingott throws two quick jabs in response to the ghouls charge, but this young-woman-that-could-have-been is smaller than the other ghouls, throwing off Steingott's expectations as both fists miss.

*R1T18:* Destroyer McGee gets antsy in his familiar satchel!

*R1T15:* Norton, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Steingott: 21.
Destroyer McGee: 18. DELAYING!!!
Norton: 15. Rapier in hand. 
Zada: 15. 
Alvor: 12. Ranseur in hand, shield readied. 
Granite: 12. 
Draegra: 9. Morningstar & Shield away. _Light_ on shield. 
Purple Ghoul: 3. (20:20). Charged.

*DEAD*
Ghoul (4).

----------


## lostsole31

*Round One Alert ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 28. _Light_ on clothes. Rapier in hand.
Diseaed Rat Swarm (Blue): 24. (27:27).
Steingott: 23.
Granite: 16.
Diseased Rat Swarm (Red): 13. (27:27).
Alvor: 7. Ranseur-and-shield.
Draegra: 5. Short sword & force shield (_light_).
Destroyer McGee: 4.
Zada: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

*"New" Round One ...

**R1T28:* Norton, you have a rapier in hand. Draegra just opened Pandora's Box o' Rats. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 28. _Light_ on clothes. Rapier in hand.
Diseased Rat Swarm (Blue): 24. (27:27).
Steingott: 23.
Granite: 16.
Diseased Rat Swarm (Red): 13. (27:27).
Alvor: 7. Ranseur-and-shield.
Draegra: 5. Short sword & force shield (_light_).
Destroyer McGee: 4.
Zada: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T28:* *"Close your eyes Draegra!!!"* Norton  yells out, moving forward a bit, waiting for confirmation as he holds colored sand in his hand ...

*R1T24:* Hundreds of rats from the southern portion of the room surge forth up and over and around their semi-shocked northern members and spill out into the main hall. Though readied with a spell, yet Norton stabs furiously with his  non-intended-to-cast hand, skewering several of the creatures for *4 mod* to the swarm. A squirming, roiling mass of squeaking rats draws closer, teeth flashing and claws scratching everything in its path, surging over, up and around Draegra (*3*), Norton (*4*), and Steingott (*2 mod*). 

Draegra easily keeps it together. Steingott has to work hard not to lose his cool. Norton, on the other hand, drops his sand for his spell and has a complete freakout as rats run all over him (*nauseated-distracted)*.

*R1T23:* Steingott, you are getting nibbled on by rats, and it is very distracting (even if you are not "distracted"). What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 28. _Light_ on clothes. Rapier in hand. NAUSEATED!
Diseased Rat Swarm (Blue): 24. (23:27).
Steingott: 23.
Granite: 16.
Diseased Rat Swarm (Red): 13. (27:27).
Alvor: 7. Ranseur-and-shield.
Draegra: 5. Short sword & force shield (_light_).
Destroyer McGee: 4.
Zada: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T23:* Steingott let's out a high-pitched screech and begins frantically  stomping on the rats gathering in the corner between Norton and Draegra  as elemental material gathers around his feet. So thrown is he by the teeming mass that not a single blow is effective. The dwarf's career of pit fighting people similarly sized is showing in his ineffectiveness against such a strange "opponent."

*R1T16:* Granite squeaks a warning, knowing that these are not "fellow, friendly" rats like himself! (delaying...)

*R1T13:* The remainder of the rats pour out of the room. As this new group rushes past, Steingott finally gets a chance to splatter some rats, doing *8* to the swarm. This second swarm flows over Al (*4*) and Zada (*4*). Zada was alerted by Granite from the warning squeak, but Al is completely shocked by this turn of events (*distracted/nauseated*). They chew on Granite as well, but ony *1* as it is hard to get through the familiar satchel. Over by the doorway, Destroyer McGee takes *3*.

*R1T7:* Alvor, you have ranseur-and-shield in hand, and are in no stance, surrounded by rats, and nauseated. What do you do?

Draegra on deck, Destroyer McGee in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 28. _Light_ on clothes. Rapier in hand. NAUSEATED!
Diseased Rat Swarm (Blue): 24. (23:27).
Steingott: 23.
Granite: 16. DELAYING!!!
* Diseased w/ Vorel's Phage (q.v.)!
Diseased Rat Swarm (Red): 13. (19:27).
Alvor: 7. Ranseur-and-shield.
Draegra: 5. Short sword & force shield (_light_).
Destroyer McGee: 4.
Zada: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T7:* *"Oh ****."*  Al makes a futile effort  to raise his shield before the tide of rodents pour through the door  and overtake him.  Craning his neck in the hopes of keeping the rats  from his face, he staggers backwards, bumping into the table, and then  the wall, his shield and ranseur proving awkward implements with which  to extricate himself from the fetid swarm. 

*R1T5:* Draegra, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 28. _Light_ on clothes. Rapier in hand. NAUSEATED!
Diseased Rat Swarm (Blue): 24. (23:27).
Steingott: 23.
Granite: 16. DELAYING!!!
* Diseased w/ Vorel's Phage (q.v.)!
Diseased Rat Swarm (Red): 13. (19:27).
Alvor: 7. Ranseur-and-shield.
* Immediate action: If Al is required to make a Fortitude save, he will use _enduring shell_ to add +3 to the roll.
Draegra: 5. Short sword & force shield (_light_).
Destroyer McGee: 4.
Zada: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T5:* Draegra sighs inwardly, a muttered *Rats, why did it have to be rats.* he mutters as he starts to stamp atop the swarm before stepping through the door to a less ratty square. His stomps are not random, but expertly and forcefully applied as he does a total *8 mod* to the swarm. 

*R1T4:* Destroyer McGee is angry to be in his satchel and still swarmed as he is (delaying...)

*R1T3:* Zada, what do you do?

Norton on deck, Blue rat swarm in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 28. _Light_ on clothes. Rapier in hand. NAUSEATED!
Diseased Rat Swarm (Blue): 24. (23:27).
Steingott: 23.
Granite: 16. DELAYING!!!
* Diseased w/ Vorel's Phage (q.v.)!
Diseased Rat Swarm (Red): 13. (3:27).
Alvor: 7. Ranseur-and-shield.
* Immediate action: If Al is required to make a Fortitude save, he will use _enduring shell_ to add +3 to the roll.
Draegra: 5. Short sword & force shield (_light_).
Destroyer McGee: 4. DELAYING!!!
Zada: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T3:* Zada takes a step back before addressing their teammates, *"Spread apart! the further they have to move to reach you, the fewer of us they can get!"*  They then raised their mindblade; the glaive of mental energy seemed to  melt down into light for a second before reforming itself as a  warhammer. 

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T28:* Norton retreats from the rats, trying his best to hold in his revulsion from the rats crawling on him, and begins up the stairs.

*R2T24:* The rats continue to chew against Steingott, but his earthen armor protects him!

*R2T23:* Steingott, what do you do?

Red on deck, Al in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 28. _Light_ on clothes. Rapier in hand. NAUSEATED!
Diseased Rat Swarm (Blue): 24. (23:27).
Steingott: 23.
Granite: 16. DELAYING!!!
* Diseased w/ Vorel's Phage (q.v.)!
Diseased Rat Swarm (Red): 13. (3:27).
Alvor: 7. Ranseur-and-shield.
* Immediate action: If Al is required to make a Fortitude save, he will use _enduring shell_ to add +3 to the roll.
Draegra: 5. Short sword & force shield (_light_).
Destroyer McGee: 4. DELAYING!!!
Zada: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T23:* Steingott continues frantically stomping at the rats, the gathering of earth having dissipated, while the others spread away. It is a stunning display of savage violence, and many rats are dead as the rest of that swarm scatters! 

*R2T13:* The other rat swarm begins to swarm over Zada and Norton, but Zada is more freaked out about the potential of being freaked out, that she frantically splats the rats with her shovel-headed mindblade to dispel that swarm as well.

*Combat Ends!*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 28. _Light_ on clothes. Rapier in hand. NAUSEATED!
Steingott: 23.
Granite: 16. DELAYING!!!
* Diseased w/ Vorel's Phage (q.v.)!
Alvor: 7. Ranseur-and-shield.
* Immediate action: If Al is required to make a Fortitude save, he will use _enduring shell_ to add +3 to the roll.
Draegra: 5. Short sword & force shield (_light_).
Destroyer McGee: 4. DELAYING!!!
Zada: 3.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Diseased Rat Swarm (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*Begin Round One ...

*(all surprise round actions happened)

*R1T23:* Norton, you still smell that rising stink of rotten meat. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 23. _Light_ on clothes. Rapier in hand. 
Draegra: 22. Short sword & force shield (_light_). Gets a +2 on his save from Zada.
Steingott: 20.
Granite: 17. 
* Diseased w/ Vorel's Phage (q.v.)!
Alvor: 16. Ranseur-and-shield. _Stance of the Defending Shell_.
*  Piercing Thunder Style: enemies provoke an AOO when they enter a square he threatens.
Ghoulish Uprising Haunt: 10.
Destroyer McGee: 8. 
Zada: 7.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T23:* Norton holds his ground, knowing that he doesn't need to shove his way to the front in such close quarters. 

*R1T22:* Draegra .... something happens!*Spoiler: Draegra*
Show

See Discord DM.

What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 23. _Light_ on clothes. Rapier in hand. DELAYING!!!
Draegra: 22. Short sword & force shield (_light_). Gets a +2 on his save from Zada.
Steingott: 20.
Granite: 17. 
* Diseased w/ Vorel's Phage (q.v.)!
Alvor: 16. Ranseur-and-shield. _Stance of the Defending Shell_.
*  Piercing Thunder Style: enemies provoke an AOO when they enter a square he threatens.
Ghoulish Uprising Haunt: 10.
Destroyer McGee: 8. 
Zada: 7.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T22:* Daregra's eyes lose focus as he stares at something unseen and beyond  the sight of the others. Then he shakes his head like someone has  punched him before shouting *"Ghouls! A horde of them!"*  although he realises as the others shout and stench fills the corridor  he may be too late. Bracing himself and flexing his fists he calls the  teachings of his order for protection, his shield dropping and coming up quickly to allow him to cast his spell. 

*R1T20:* Steingott, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 23. _Light_ on clothes. Rapier in hand. DELAYING!!!
Draegra: 22. Short sword & force shield (_light_). Gets a +2 on his save from Zada. _Protection from evil_ (4 min.).
Steingott: 20.
Granite: 17. 
* Diseased w/ Vorel's Phage (q.v.)!
Alvor: 16. Ranseur-and-shield. _Stance of the Defending Shell_.
*  Piercing Thunder Style: enemies provoke an AOO when they enter a square he threatens.
Ghoulish Uprising Haunt: 10.
Destroyer McGee: 8. 
Zada: 7.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T20:* *"I hope this is stable..."* Steingott says to himself. He raises his arms and pulls up a wall of earth in front of Draegra, hoping the steps provide enough surface to support it.* "We need to back out!"
* 
*R1T17:* Granite senses a lot of stress (delays).

*R1T16:* Alvor, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Norton: 23. _Light_ on clothes. Rapier in hand. DELAYING!!!
Draegra: 22. Short sword & force shield (_light_). Gets a +2 on his save from Zada. _Protection from evil_ (4 min.).
Steingott: 20.
Alvor: 16. Ranseur-and-shield. _Stance of the Defending Shell_.
*  Piercing Thunder Style: enemies provoke an AOO when they enter a square he threatens.
Ghoulish Uprising Haunt: 10.
Destroyer McGee: 8. 
Zada: 7.

Granite: 17. 
* Diseased w/ Vorel's Phage (q.v.)!

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:* Norton breaks out of his ready stance and backs up, moving to clear the stairway and open up space. 

*R1T16:* Alvor, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Draegra: 22. Short sword & force shield (_light_). Gets a +2 on his save from Zada. _Protection from evil_ (4 min.).
Steingott: 20.
Norton: 17. _Light_ on clothes. Rapier in hand.
Alvor: 16. Ranseur-and-shield. _Stance of the Defending Shell_.
*  Piercing Thunder Style: enemies provoke an AOO when they enter a square he threatens.
Ghoulish Uprising Haunt: 10.
Destroyer McGee: 8. 
Zada: 7.

Granite: x. DELAYING! 
* Diseased w/ Vorel's Phage (q.v.)!

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------

